# Woman aims to be Worlds Fattest (on The Drudgereport main page)



## chapelhillmensch

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/world/1027360/woman-aims-to-become-worlds-fattest

The link is to ninenews. But this was the 6th most tracked page on Alexa over the night. And like I said it was along with photo on The Drudgereport. 

http://www.drudgereport.com/


I am curious how this play towards our community and fat acceptance in general.

Cheers


----------



## Jes

I think it's important to have goals. And fat people in any form should be accepted. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Preston

Journalistic brilliance.


----------



## KHayes666

You know, she's been telling us this for years now. Its finally gone public and are we really that surprised?

If she's happy then who are we to judge? She and Philipe take care of their children and she's not dragging others into it. I am concerned for Donna's health but its her decision to do whatever she wants in the end.

*awaits the posts that say "It gives us a bad name"*


----------



## Preston

KHayes666 said:


> Its finally gone public and are we really that surprised?



Here's the thing, it's not "finally going public," she's been doing all she can to spread this around for years. She's been on talk shows, whatever. I don't know if she's trying to get a show on TLC or something, but she sure does seem to enjoy the attention more than most.


----------



## TraciJo67

I think, after reading that article, that it is only a matter of time before social services becomes involved (if they haven't already). I think that Donna and her husband need to prepare themselves for this eventuality.


----------



## KHayes666

Preston said:


> Here's the thing, it's not "finally going public," she's been doing all she can to spread this around for years. She's been on talk shows, whatever. I don't know if she's trying to get a show on TLC or something, but she sure does seem to enjoy the attention more than most.



You're right. She has been self-promoting her goal for years which is why when I see a tv show or a news article its not like I'm shocked. The question becomes how this affects us and for me seeing that I only see her twice a year, there's nothing much I can really do.



TraciJo67 said:


> I think, after reading that article, that it is only a matter of time before social services becomes involved (if they haven't already). I think that Donna and her husband need to prepare themselves for this eventuality.



Hate to say it but I agree. This kind of behavior is really bizarre for parents, SS won't be pleased at all.


----------



## Bluestreak

Old news...


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Jes said:


> I think it's important to have goals. And fat people in any form should be accepted. What are your thoughts?



My thoughts are that she might have set her sights a little higher. How about "World's Fattest Winner of the Nobel Peace Prize"? Or maybe, "World's Fattest Discoverer of a Cure for Cancer"?


----------



## Jes

Dr. Feelgood said:


> My thoughts are that she might have set her sights a little higher. How about "World's Fattest Winner of the Nobel Peace Prize"? Or maybe, "World's Fattest Discoverer of a Cure for Cancer"?



You have a point.

You know, Ann Coulter and Louis Farrakhan get invited to do talk shows in part b/c they say inflammatory things and hold controversial positions on many topics (controversial to at least some percentage of the population). There's spectacle there. They often get paid to be on these programs. If they didn't keep up the inflammatory and controversial rhetoric, they wouldn't be so popular and they wouldn't be invited on so many programs and they wouldn't make money off the spectacle that they peddle. Loose cannons are often incredibly media savvy.

So... do the math.


----------



## Blackjack

It'd be nice if she wasn't actively perpetuating just about every negative stereotype about being fat, but since she seems to get off on negative attention, I don't see that happening anytime soon.


----------



## chapelhillmensch

KHayes666 said:


> You know, she's been telling us this for years now. Its finally gone public and are we really that surprised?
> 
> If she's happy then who are we to judge? She and Philipe take care of their children and she's not dragging others into it. I am concerned for Donna's health but its her decision to do whatever she wants in the end.
> 
> *awaits the posts that say "It gives us a bad name"*



I am aware of what Donna's been doing. I guess I was more baffled that is was the _6th most view story on the entire web_


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Jes said:


> You have a point.
> 
> You know, Ann Coulter and Louis Farrakhan get invited to do talk shows in part b/c they say inflammatory things and hold controversial positions on many topics (controversial to at least some percentage of the population). There's spectacle there. They often get paid to be on these programs. If they didn't keep up the inflammatory and controversial rhetoric, they wouldn't be so popular and they wouldn't be invited on so many programs and they wouldn't make money off the spectacle that they peddle. Loose cannons are often incredibly media savvy.
> 
> So... do the math.



Jes You are very intelligent and extremely funny  I mean that with all sincerity.


----------



## verucassault

oh dear....


----------



## NYCGabriel

how is that a good thing? mind you, I like bbws and ssbbws but this does not seem like a good idea. she's risking her health for fame. is it worth it?


----------



## LoveBHMS

KHayes666 said:


> You know, she's been telling us this for years now. Its finally gone public and are we really that surprised?
> 
> If she's happy then who are we to judge? She and Philipe take care of their children and she's not dragging others into it. I am concerned for Donna's health but its her decision to do whatever she wants in the end.
> 
> *awaits the posts that say "It gives us a bad name"*



i'm not going to judge her as an individual and what she chooses, or feels compelled to do. i do think she'll quite reasonably be judged as a parent because this choice, and the fact of her actively promoting what she's doing, does affect her as a parent. That being said, if DYFS (NY Division of Youth and Family Services) does step in and find no abuse or neglect of her kids, i guess we should back off. Do i agree with this? No. But there are parents who smoke, take drugs, drink, work as cab drivers and prostitutes and otherwise lead less than perfect lifestyles.


----------



## Rowan

I dont think the fame being sought is exactly long lasting if ever achieved at all, fame gained like this never is

its not like you would walk down the street and anyone would remember the name of a person who is seeking fame for such a reason. If they ever knew that persons name in the first place.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

oh jesus not this again :doh:


----------



## Tau

Right now I'm judging her so hard.


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown

NYCGabriel said:


> how is that a good thing? mind you, I like bbws and ssbbws but this does not seem like a good idea. *she's risking her health for fame. is it worth it?*



This is my view and having this view *doesn't negate* having a very supportive mind and attitude for size acceptance and positivity. Along with size acceptance I am also a promoter of HAES (Health at Every Size). 

When one _intentionally_ gets to the point of not being able to function on a basic level, take care of themselves, and in her case, her children too, the choice is destructive. It's still her choice, but one I can't really support or agree with.

I say this as one of the biggest foodies around - someone who loves to eat and will spend good money on food when it strikes me, but that's a lot of money to spend on food per week when she has a family to take care of as well. I think there are better things she could choose to do to reach a one-of-kind goal.

1,000 pounds can't be healthy for anyone no matter what fantasies some here might have about a woman reaching that size. It's bigger than what anyone should be in order to function and live well enough and that amount of weight puts the body in great levels of stress, pain, and trauma. Reality vs. fantasy.



> My thoughts are that she might have set her sights a little higher. How about "World's Fattest Winner of the Nobel Peace Prize"? Or maybe, "World's Fattest Discoverer of a Cure for Cancer"?


----------



## chicken legs

Its called publicity for her website..its that simple.


----------



## mossystate

Well, not totally that simple. It is also to make sure the world knows that not moving is a goal, and that it is healthy. Let's not shortchange the messenger. But, yeah, pretzels are not as cheap as they used to be. I used to get the pillowcase size at Costco. Damn near bankrupted me.


----------



## NYCGabriel

mossystate said:


> Well, not totally that simple. It is also to make sure the world knows that not moving is a goal, and that it is healthy



how is not moving is a healthy goal?


----------



## Seth Warren

It took this long for this old news to get out?

This "story" was also posted on DListed and Daily Mail, the former linked to from Fark.

Raise shields and brace for maximum fat-hating troll impact, captain.


----------



## LovelyLiz

From the Health at Every Size website:

"*Health at Every Size is the new peace movement. 

Very simply, it acknowledges that good health can best be realized independent from considerations of size. It supports peopleof all sizesin addressing health directly by adopting healthy behaviors. 

 An excerpt from Health at Every Size: The Surprising Truth About Your Weight by Linda Bacon, PhD*"

I think the "adopting healthy behaviors" line is actually part of what it takes to be considered part of the HAES movement...

I am all for people being able to treat their own body as they choose. No one has to try to be healthy or eat right or exercise or _anything_. If someone wants to make unhealthy choices, fine. But I think we can all agree that eating lots of junk food every day and never being physically active are not "healthy behaviors." 

HAES does not describe this situation as it is.


----------



## jonah-uk

LoveBHMS said:


> ... work as cab drivers ... and otherwise lead less than perfect lifestyles.




please explain!


----------



## mossystate

NYCGabriel said:


> how is not moving is a healthy goal?



Oh, you're new.


----------



## LovelyLiz

jonah-uk said:


> please explain!



lol, I was also curious about this...


----------



## LoveBHMS

jonah-uk said:


> please explain!



Meaning it's a potentially dangerous job where one can get mugged or killed. My point was many parents put themselves in harms way in various parts of their lives but the kids don't get taken from them and nobody questions their right to be a parent or to do things that may be harmful.

Let me say again i disagree with what she's doing but i can understand posts that say it's none of our business how she and Philippe raise their kids so long as the kids are properly cared for.


----------



## bigjayne66

Each to their own,let her get on with it ,I say,it's a free country,as long as Philippe realises the burden he will have to bear if Donna reaches her goal,but if that is a choice agreed by them both then ,while I do not condone it,it is their choice.


----------



## tonynyc

LoveBHMS said:


> Meaning it's a potentially dangerous job where one can get mugged or killed. My point was many parents put themselves in harms way in various parts of their lives but the kids don't get taken from them and nobody questions their right to be a parent or to do things that may be harmful.
> 
> Let me say again i disagree with what she's doing but i can understand posts that say it's none of our business how she and Philippe raise their kids so long as the kids are properly cared for.



*Very true ... *


----------



## NYCGabriel

mossystate said:


> Oh, you're new.



Yes I am! ^_^


----------



## 1300 Class

Blackjack said:


> It'd be nice if she wasn't actively perpetuating just about every negative stereotype about being fat, but since she seems to get off on negative attention, I don't see that happening anytime soon.



Got to agree with that. +1.


----------



## Blackjack

bigjayne66 said:


> Each to their own,let her get on with it ,I say,it's a free country,as long as Philippe realises the burden he will have to bear if Donna reaches her goal,but if that is a choice agreed by them both then ,while I do not condone it,it is their choice.



I'd agree with this more if she wasn't claiming to represent the fat acceptance movement, which she's done on numerous occasions.

It may be their life, but it can- and likely will- interfere with mine in this regard.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Blackjack said:


> I'd agree with this more if she wasn't claiming to represent the fat acceptance movement, which she's done on numerous occasions.
> 
> It may be their life, but it can- and likely will- interfere with mine in this regard.



Curse you rep gods....


----------



## Edens_heel

Tau said:


> Right now I'm judging her so hard.



Fucking ditto - yes, I am an FA, but this disgusts me. There is no way this is a good example for their children.


----------



## Edens_heel

Candy_Coated_Clown said:


> This is my view and having this view *doesn't negate* having a very supportive mind and attitude for size acceptance and positivity. Along with size acceptance I am also a promoter of HAES (Health at Every Size).
> 
> When one _intentionally_ gets to the point of not being able to function on a basic level, take care of themselves, and in her case, her children too, the choice is destructive. It's still her choice, but one I can't really support or agree with.
> 
> I say this as one of the biggest foodies around - someone who loves to eat and will spend good money on food when it strikes me, but that's a lot of money to spend on food per week when she has a family to take care of as well. I think there are better things she could choose to do to reach a one-of-kind goal.
> 
> 1,000 pounds can't be healthy for anyone no matter what fantasies some here might have about a woman reaching that size. It's bigger than what anyone should be in order to function and live well enough and that amount of weight puts the body in great levels of stress, pain, and trauma. Reality vs. fantasy.



This. Very much this.


----------



## Paquito

Great, now every person against the Size Acceptance movement can use this to negate the cause.


----------



## mszwebs

Jon Blaze said:


> Curse you rep gods....



He doesn't need anymore...

I getted him for you.


----------



## jonah-uk

LoveBHMS said:


> Meaning it's a potentially dangerous job where one can get mugged or killed. My point was many parents put themselves in harms way in various parts of their lives but the kids don't get taken from them and nobody questions their right to be a parent or to do things that may be harmful.



just seemed a bit random putting that along with prostitute with the words 'less than perfect lifestyles', as if it was morally wrong to drive a cab... 

interesting point though - also children of people in the armed forces or police, or miner or fishermen - all potentially dangerous jobs, but essential - maybe the point is that deliberately gaining weight isn't an essential job to society? so maybe it would be more akin to some sort of performer (e.g. circus artist) putting their life in danger?


----------



## luv_lovehandles

Shes an attention whore plain and simple. Anything for attention good or bad. She probably wants a reality tv show or something or money for her site. As far as everything else goes, i am sure child protetive services will come in, a fact im sure shes aware of but doesnt care, because if she did she would have known doing an interview like that would get media attention ect.


----------



## KHayes666

luv_lovehandles said:


> Shes an attention whore plain and simple. Anything for attention good or bad. She probably wants a reality tv show or something or money for her site. As far as everything else goes, i am sure child protetive services will come in, a fact im sure shes aware of but doesnt care, because if she did she would have known doing an interview like that would get media attention ect.



You realize every post in this thread and every posts in other threads are all about her? She's got the whole community talking about her and got people in society who's read the articles and seen the tv shows talking about her.

She's getting all the attention from all sides, what do you expect to happen or intend to do?


----------



## luv_lovehandles

KHayes666 said:


> You realize every post in this thread and every posts in other threads are all about her? She's got the whole community talking about her and got people in society who's read the articles and seen the tv shows talking about her.
> 
> She's getting all the attention from all sides, what do you expect to happen or intend to do?



What do you mean, im not sure what youre trying to get across?


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

luv_lovehandles said:


> What do you mean, im not sure what youre trying to get across?



He sez her ploy iz workin'.

On some level, it makes sense to try and publisize (pun intended) the act. What's the point of doing something dangerous and/or stupid if know one knows about it? That's been the basis for dozens of Daredevils across the generations. Is this a Daredevil act? Yes. Does it have the flare of most such acts? No. Heck, it has elements that will outright disgust the majority of society. But that disgust will intrigue as well.

It does, however, seem cornier than a B-movie, definitely a bad idea, and all in all pointless.

And she lives in my state... damn if her actions raise health insurance premiums here.


----------



## Shosh

This story is pretty old and boring.


----------



## luscious_lulu

Jon Blaze said:


> Curse you rep gods....



repped him for you.


----------



## exile in thighville

i want

this woman

to stop

being

handed

a

microphone


----------



## LoveBHMS

jonah-uk said:


> just seemed a bit random putting that along with prostitute with the words 'less than perfect lifestyles', as if it was morally wrong to drive a cab...
> 
> interesting point though - also children of people in the armed forces or police, or miner or fishermen - all potentially dangerous jobs, but essential - maybe the point is that deliberately gaining weight isn't an essential job to society? so maybe it would be more akin to some sort of performer (e.g. circus artist) putting their life in danger?



i was referring to prostitution as dangerous, not immoral.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

They just showed this woman on Good Day New York (local morning news show). This woman is absolutely ridiculous, stupid, foolish.. if she was mobile and healthy as a horse, fine, go for it, but she is a Mother and she can only walk 20 feet at a time. How in the fuck is that a good thing for her child, to have a Mother who can't even take her to the park and play with her, who can't even walk around their own home without being winded?! And she wants to be double this size, she'll be immobile and her poor child will essentially be left without a Mother. She's a pathetic excuse for a parent.


----------



## chapelhillmensch

KHayes666 said:


> You realize every post in this thread and every posts in other threads are all about her? She's got the whole community talking about her and got people in society who's read the articles and seen the tv shows talking about her.
> 
> She's getting all the attention from all sides, what do you expect to happen or intend to do?



Very good point

I am a natural cynic. Maybe I am way off base here but do you think this could be some sort of ploy to garner all this attention so _she actually can get help losing weight_. 

Here me out  I mean think about it she could parlay this into some sort of reality show,get all sorts of 'so called' experts helping her. Hell if she lost 100's pounds she could have a diet book. Or some diet company could get her to rep ala Walter Hudson (Dick Gregory's idiot shake). I mean America goes gaga over The Biggest Loser. I am just wondering if it is more than just the attention she is craving and maybe there is a financial motive as well. 

I know the show Ruby is out there and is doing ok. I don't think she has the charisma though like Ruby  Anyway....

Cheers


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

LOL, chapel. You obviously haven't seen her comments in the numerous other threads here on similar topics.


----------



## chapelhillmensch

BigBeautifulMe said:


> LOL, chapel. You obviously haven't seen her comments in the numerous other threads here on similar topics.



Haha, No I actually have. And yes all signs point to everything she says as the truth. But like I said money makes people do anything. 

Also if she is really spending $40,000 a year on Food. Maybe this a way to further her cause by finding a 'sugar' daddy. LOL Now that is a funny pun on that term. A very literal translation.

Cheers


----------



## superodalisque

i think she is excellent at marketing. she has a website. it certainly can't hurt. unlike a lot of people, if she is going to do it anyway she isn't trying to nickle and dime it. she's not doing it in a secretive sort of way away from family and friends with an assumed name. i kind of admire that she isn't a walking contradiction in those terms. and, there is more than a little parody in what she is doing. is she really going to gain 1,000lbs? is she really sickly or inpenetrable where health issues are concerned? or is she really poking fun at ALL OF OUR preconceived notions and closely held stereotypes? after all we only get to see what we _think_ is her life. we don;t see her doctors visits or her intimate homelife. is she playing into your own prejudice that fat people are not only stupid but wrong? it is kind of in your face. she has cojones if nothing else. whether her attempt is real or not it gets discussions about obesity going. i know i've had a lot of opportunities to educate people, both friends and strangers, since this started and i was glad for the opportunity. it got them thinking about their attitudes about fat people and why they have them. it also helped me to review some of my own. and it also makes me wonder if people who are fat are really any different than the public at large when it comes to their attitudes about fat or is it that they just pretend to be more enlightened when it benefits them? she is an interesting funhouse mirror to look into for everyone if nothing else.

what she does has never bothered me because i don't feel every fat person is a reflection on me. i'm an individual. i don't feel that people think of Donna when they know me. so whether i agree with her or not i don't think of her as a threat to size acceptance. she does her and i do me. the way that a lot of people approach this reminds me of when black people say or used to say that they were embarrassed by certain black people doing what was considered to be stereotypical things. IMO real personal liberation comes when you don't attach yourself to every negative assumption other people can make about the group you happen to belong to. you know what the truth is. you don't need to prove yourself to anyone.


----------



## sweet&fat

superodalisque said:


> * i don't feel every fat person is a reflection on me. i'm an individual.* i don't feel that people think of Donna when they know me. so whether i agree with her or not i don't think of her as a threat to size acceptance.



I don't either, unless said fat person goes on talk shows and claims to represent me. The Rosa Parks of fat acceptance, remember? However she lives her life is her business. But claiming to enter the public sphere on my behalf? Thanks but no thanks. To claim that her public actions have no effect on you is somewhat naive when fatness is a hot button issue within public policy and when mass media only represents fat bodies as shameful and pathological. You can certainly live a happy life simply ignoring these facts and eschewing responsibility/solidarity, but why would you? 

It becomes a question similar to one posed by choice feminism: is it enough that certain people are free to choose the life they wish, or do members of a subjugated group have an obligation to work for the betterment of the group in general?

EDIT: lol- I just saw that your signature is Ayn Rand... I think I know your answer to my question already!


----------



## Blackjack

sweet&fat said:


> I don't either, unless said fat person goes on talk shows and claims to represent me. The Rosa Parks of fat acceptance, remember? However she lives her life is her business. *But claiming to enter the public sphere on my behalf? Thanks but no thanks.* To claim that her public actions have no effect on you is somewhat naive when fatness is a hot button issue within public policy and when mass media only represents fat bodies as shameful and pathological. You can certainly live a happy life simply ignoring these facts and eschewing responsibility/solidarity, but why would you?
> 
> It becomes a question similar to one posed by choice feminism: is it enough that certain people are free to choose the life they wish, or do members of a subjugated group have an obligation to work for the betterment of the group in general?
> 
> EDIT: lol- I just saw that your signature is Ayn Rand... I think I know your answer to my question already!



Dear Conrad,

Please rig the system so I can rep her like 8 more times for this post.

Thanks, 
Blackjack


----------



## Jes

chapelhillmensch said:


> Jes You are very intelligent and extremely funny  I mean that with all sincerity.



and attractive. Let's never forget attractive. k?

*wink*


(thanks)


----------



## Jes

luv_lovehandles said:


> Shes an attention whore plain and simple. Anything for attention good or bad. She probably wants a reality tv show or something or money for her site. As far as everything else goes, i am sure child protetive services will come in, a fact im sure shes aware of but doesnt care, because if she did she would have known doing an interview like that would get media attention ect.


I've wondered for a while now---if you're not married, does this mean your healthcare falls to the state (v. your legal partner)? Also, what would happen to a child taken from a parent by the state--if you're married, neither parent can retain the child? If you're not legally partnered, than can the other parent keep the child?


----------



## Jes

Forgotten_Futures said:


> On some level, it makes sense to try and publisize (pun intended) the act. What's the point of doing something dangerous and/or stupid if know one knows about it? That's been the basis for dozens of Daredevils across the generations. .



Evil Fatnieval! 

Donna, get thee to a motorcycle, STAT! Like the brothers in the Guiness Book of World Records! AWSE! Oh man, now I'm seriously starting to get excited about this!!


----------



## fatgirlflyin

sweet&fat said:


> I don't either, unless said fat person goes on talk shows and claims to represent me. The Rosa Parks of fat acceptance, remember? However she lives her life is her business. But claiming to enter the public sphere on my behalf? Thanks but no thanks. To claim that her public actions have no effect on you is somewhat naive when fatness is a hot button issue within public policy and when mass media only represents fat bodies as shameful and pathological. You can certainly live a happy life simply ignoring these facts and eschewing responsibility/solidarity, but why would you?
> 
> It becomes a question similar to one posed by choice feminism: is it enough that certain people are free to choose the life they wish, or do members of a subjugated group have an obligation to work for the betterment of the group in general?
> 
> EDIT: lol- I just saw that your signature is Ayn Rand... I think I know your answer to my question already!



They just discussed her on The View, and agreed she doesn't represent me.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

At the risk of sounding paranoid, I hope there won't be camera crews following her around at the NJ bash.

She certainly does not represent me.

eta: Her name's not on the attendee list, so nevermind.. I am being paranoid.


----------



## Jack Secret

The story was about her goal of reaching 1000 pounds. She described it as a fantasy goal but was cool with actually attaining that amount.

It seems to me like she looks a lot different on TV.


----------



## phoenix92901

I'm kinda new to the boards so please bear with me (I know this subject's been beaten to death).

My personal motto is "to each his/her own" so long as it doesn't hurt anyone. If Donna wants convince herself that she's healthy and get men to pay for her to eat her way to ginormous proportions then I'd say more power to her... that is, if this involved only her and her b/f. 

However, I can't help but think of their child, how this will affect her and what kind of example this will set. I don't even want to imagine the kind of teasing the poor kid will endure once she starts school. That's just not responsible parenting.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

sweet&fat said:


> I don't either, unless said fat person goes on talk shows and claims to represent me. The Rosa Parks of fat acceptance, remember? *snip*


how could i ever forget? i mean, she _is_ a revolutionary, don’t you know. 

and to reiterate my earlier post… OH JESUS NOT THIS AGAIN.


----------



## Wild Zero

Big fucking deal, she's been 600 pounds for like 2 years now. All talk, no action from this woman who supposedly wants to be the world's fattest.


----------



## hillking12

You know i just feel that when this happens it makes it harder for me and for ppl to understand my prefernce for big women. Because i feel when ppl like her go out onto the public ie. the trya banks show it makes ppl immediatley assume that me and all of us are a bunch of fat fethishes. They never explain on these talk shows or tv specials that the whole feeder/fedee thing is a small portion of the whole communtity and that not every guy or girl is into gaining and feeding. They put that side of it in the forefront and make it look thats what an FA/FFA is all about. So know when i try to tell ppl im into big women there going to think "o he has a fat fetish what a weirdo" instead of realizing that its not a fetish but a prefernce but they never explain this on these dam talk shows.


----------



## mossystate

disconnectedsmile said:


> and to reiterate my earlier post OH JESUS NOT THIS AGAIN.



Keep saying this...it is what will make it go away. It's true.
-----

So, she is not reallllllly trying to gain to 1000 pounds? Oh...my. I wonder if guys will be refunded partial cases of toaster strudel.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

mossystate said:


> Keep saying this...it is what will make it go away. It's true.
> -----


hardy har


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Honest Question Though,

Can she really make enough money in a website to cover $40,000 a year in food?

I don't know but do the paysite gals really make that kind of coin?

Her husband might be wealthy,she might come from money. She might have won a state lottery? If not any of those things then again can a SSBBW Fetish paysite make that kind of money?


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Jes said:


> and attractive. Let's never forget attractive. k?
> 
> *wink*
> 
> 
> (thanks)



That goes without saying :kiss2:

Hey do you like 'It's always sunny in Philadelphia'?


----------



## gangstadawg

free2beme04 said:


> Great, now every person against the Size Acceptance movement can use this to negate the cause.



starting with meme roth.


----------



## MattB

Just read another blog about this, and some of the disturbing comments posted will show another way that she has put her and her family at risk...


Edit: Changed my mind about posting the link, but it's easy enough to find...


----------



## Jes

ThatFatGirl said:


> At the risk of sounding paranoid, I hope there won't be camera crews following her around at the NJ bash.
> 
> She certainly does not represent me.
> 
> eta: Her name's not on the attendee list, so nevermind.. I am being paranoid.


don't worry--going incognito wouldn't be easy.


----------



## Jes

chapelhillmensch said:


> She might have won a state lottery? If not any of those things then again can a SSBBW Fetish paysite make that kind of money?



Fuck it! If that kind of site CAN, then hand over the Little Debbie Snack Cakes--I gots a whole lotta eatin' to do!


----------



## hillking12

This is also very bad publicity for the website she is on if were them i would drop her


----------



## KHayes666

chapelhillmensch said:


> Honest Question Though,
> 
> *Can she really make enough money in a website to cover $40,000 a year in food?*
> 
> I don't know but do the paysite gals really make that kind of coin?
> 
> Her husband might be wealthy,she might come from money. She might have won a state lottery? If not any of those things then again can a SSBBW Fetish paysite make that kind of money?




Yes.

If done right websites can generate 50 to 100 K easily. A simple 3 dollar clip bought by 300 FA's/FFA is 300 dollars in her pocket.

A 20 minute clip of her eating at 25 dollars bought by 200 people....do the math.

Not counting appearances on other websites, tv show revenue and countless pictures sold for $$. She definitely can afford that kind of food bill.


----------



## Seth Warren

Are mods able to merge threads?


----------



## Jack Secret

Seth Warren said:


> Are mods able to merge threads?



better yet just delete this thread. I wasn't paying attention that others have started a thread from an earlier sighting.


----------



## Rowan

chapelhillmensch said:


> Honest Question Though,
> 
> Can she really make enough money in a website to cover $40,000 a year in food?
> 
> I don't know but do the paysite gals really make that kind of coin?
> 
> Her husband might be wealthy,she might come from money. She might have won a state lottery? If not any of those things then again can a SSBBW Fetish paysite make that kind of money?



please do keep in mind that she claims her husband comes from royalty. 

thank you.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

KHayes666 said:


> Yes.
> 
> If done right websites can generate 50 to 100 K easily. A simple 3 dollar clip bought by 300 FA's/FFA is 300 dollars in her pocket.



Wouldn't that be 900?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

MsSasha said:


> Wouldn't that be 900?



Maybe he means after taxes.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Maybe he means after taxes.



Thems would be some shitty taxes.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Her interview just now on Fox was infuriating. Not just due to her stupidity but the women interviewing her were pissing me off. One of them actually said, "It's interesting that you have a man who likes you this way" and someone else said "Most men would be repulsed by the thought of a larger woman". The psychologist talking to her was talking slow as if she was a mentally challenged child. Ignorant bitches.


----------



## Weirdo890

I say let her do what she wants. It's her life. I just hope she knows what she's in for.


----------



## hillking12

DitzyBrunette said:


> Her interview just now on Fox was infuriating. Not just due to her stupidity but the women interviewing her were pissing me off. One of them actually said, "It's interesting that you have a man who likes you this way" and someone else said "*Most men would be repulsed **by the thought of a larger woman*". The psychologist talking to her was talking slow as if she was a mentally challenged child. Ignorant bitches.


That line right there feels me with so much anger you dont even understand


----------



## LovelyLiz

hillking12 said:


> That line right there feels me with so much anger you dont even understand



You're not alone in that, man.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Weirdo890 said:


> I say let her do what she wants. *It's her life.* I just hope she knows what she's in for.



No, it's not. Her life, essentially, for the next 14 yrs, belongs to her children. When you're a parent you need to make decisions that benefit your kids, not yourself only. I'm in no way saying just because you give birth means you lose the right to live your own life, however, all dangerous activity needs to cease and desist until your children are old enough to live on their own and take care of themselves. If she was an alcoholic or a drug addict people would say the same thing, she needs to think of her kids and get herself better.


----------



## Weirdo890

DitzyBrunette said:


> No, it's not. Her life, essentially, for the next 14 yrs, belongs to her children. When you're a parent you need to make decisions that benefit your kids, not yourself only. I'm in no way saying just because you give birth means you lose the right to live your own life, however, all dangerous activity needs to cease and desist until your children are old enough to live on their own and take care of themselves. If she was an alcoholic or a drug addict people would say the same thing, she needs to think of her kids and get herself better.



Well, ultimately it's her decision. She needs to make that one for herself. If we're relating this to drugs, only she can want to make herself better. No one else can force her if she doesn't want to.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

hillking12 said:


> That line right there feels me with so much anger you dont even understand



Oh I understand lol. I never watch the show she was on because the two chicks who host it are way too bubbly and vapid for my taste, but I saw she'd be on and I was interested in what she had to say. The hosts lived up to my opinion of them, they acted like bubbleheads and I'll go back to not watching that show now.


----------



## Pearlover90000

This woman sets the size acceptance movement back 1000 years, and the fact that she's raising not one, but two children is cause for concern.

Her retorts to the contrary were incoherent; and certainly did not help her cause, or anyone else's.

PL


----------



## KHayes666

MsSasha said:


> Wouldn't that be 900?



The funny part is math was my second best subject in high school.

Anyone got some wool, I feel as sheepish as it gets.


Still, the point remains the bbw modeling industry is a very lucrative business if done correctly.


----------



## mossystate

Pearlover90000 said:


> ...and certainly did not help her cause...



Really? She is getting the attention she wants/needs...she will have more men who are into women gaining to a billion pounds finding her website and subscribing.

So you think most of these guys really give a rats ass how she comes across? They are thinking of three things...cake - gain - dick. They will just hit ' mute ' and rub one out. Bada Bing.

So, any new subscribers? Show your support, and stop having Donna be your doity secret.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

DitzyBrunette said:


> No, it's not. Her life, essentially, for the next 14 yrs, belongs to her children. When you're a parent you need to make decisions that benefit your kids, not yourself only. I'm in no way saying just because you give birth means you lose the right to live your own life, however, all dangerous activity needs to cease and desist until your children are old enough to live on their own and take care of themselves. If she was an alcoholic or a drug addict people would say the same thing, she needs to think of her kids and get herself better.



Here's the thing. I get uncomfortable with the idea that because she's very fat that it automatically makes her a bad parent, even if she purposely got that way or is intending to get bigger. Just because you can't run around after your kids doesn't automatically mean your kids will grow up to be maladjusted adults. I had an aunt who was 600 pounds easily (could very likely have been more) who raised two health sons who have no issues with food or interpersonal relationships. My son runs cross country for his schools team, I can't run along side him when he trains. Does that make me a bad parent? No, it doesn't. 

Good parenting is much much more than being able to get down on the floor and roll around with the kids, or go running after them. If there are things you can't do as a parent, you find ways to adapt. You either do them differently or you do something different. When it comes to issues of safety, it is amazing how fast someone can move who normally can't. 

The only concern I have is that I hope she is teaching her daughter healthy eating habits. Even that isn't any of my business though when it comes right down to it. 

I have no issue with the way she is choosing to live her life, it isn't how I would choose to live mine but its hers to live. What I take issue with is the notion that she thinks she is representative of all fat people when she really isn't.


----------



## Jon Blaze

fatgirlflyin said:


> Here's the thing. I get uncomfortable with the idea that because she's very fat that it automatically makes her a bad parent, even if she purposely got that way or is intending to get bigger. Just because you can't run around after your kids doesn't automatically mean your kids will grow up to be maladjusted adults. I had an aunt who was 600 pounds easily (could very likely have been more) who raised two health sons who have no issues with food or interpersonal relationships. My son runs cross country for his schools team, I can't run along side him when he trains. Does that make me a bad parent? No, it doesn't.
> 
> Good parenting is much much more than being able to get down on the floor and roll around with the kids, or go running after them. If there are things you can't do as a parent, you find ways to adapt. You either do them differently or you do something different. When it comes to issues of safety, it is amazing how fast someone can move who normally can't.
> 
> The only concern I have is that I hope she is teaching her daughter healthy eating habits. Even that isn't any of my business though when it comes right down to it.
> 
> I have no issue with the way she is choosing to live her life, it isn't how I would choose to live mine but its hers to live. *What I take issue with is the notion that she thinks she is representative of all fat people when she really isn't*.




It's all she wrote...


----------



## stldpn

jonah-uk said:


> please explain!



I get the whole dangerous profession point.. but it makes me wonder. You mentioned a less validated but completely honest way of making a living. You have people like firemen and soldiers who are glorified for the risks they take. People tell those children that their parents are doing a noble thing. Paysite models, and soldiers. Are they really any different outside the way society percieves them? They're both assuming a risk that most of us wouldn't. And there are people who would tell you that neither one of them should be disparaged for it. My personal position aside, you still wonder how people can take a risk when they have kids.

I honestly never really like to see press like this it always feels so cheap and tabloid.


----------



## gangstadawg

hillking12 said:


> That line right there feels me with so much anger you dont even understand



yeah man it makes me want to shit a brick.


----------



## gangstadawg

DitzyBrunette said:


> Her interview just now on Fox was infuriating. Not just due to her stupidity but the women interviewing her were pissing me off. One of them actually said, "It's interesting that you have a man who likes you this way" and someone else said "Most men would be repulsed by the thought of a larger woman". The psychologist talking to her was talking slow as if she was a mentally challenged child. Ignorant bitches.



is there a link to the interview?


----------



## exile in thighville

DitzyBrunette said:


> The psychologist talking to her was talking slow as if she was a mentally challenged child.



i have my sincere doubts this was due to her size.


----------



## exile in thighville

fatgirlflyin said:


> Here's the thing. I get uncomfortable with the idea that because she's very fat that it automatically makes her a bad parent, even if she purposely got that way or is intending to get bigger. Just because you can't run around after your kids doesn't automatically mean your kids will grow up to be maladjusted adults. I had an aunt who was 600 pounds easily (could very likely have been more) who raised two health sons who have no issues with food or interpersonal relationships. My son runs cross country for his schools team, I can't run along side him when he trains. Does that make me a bad parent? No, it doesn't.
> 
> Good parenting is much much more than being able to get down on the floor and roll around with the kids, or go running after them. If there are things you can't do as a parent, you find ways to adapt. You either do them differently or you do something different. When it comes to issues of safety, it is amazing how fast someone can move who normally can't.
> 
> The only concern I have is that I hope she is teaching her daughter healthy eating habits. Even that isn't any of my business though when it comes right down to it.
> 
> I have no issue with the way she is choosing to live her life, it isn't how I would choose to live mine but its hers to live. What I take issue with is the notion that she thinks she is representative of all fat people when she really isn't.



what makes her a bad parent is her failure to set an example that promises to put hers and her kids' health and well-being before her weightgain and sexuality. that doesn't even mean her gaining - how about going on tv to humiliate herself? even if i gave a benefit of the doubt the size of her ass that it's an "act", what a tragedy.

this is the most attention our community's gotten in years if not ever, from perez hilton to abc, and this is what it's for. how fucking constructive.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

Believe it or not, I read the article first on this site: 
http://www.belowtopsecret.com/forum/thread551943/pg1

I only post this link because of the things people are saying in this forum in response to the article. And by 'this forum'... I mean the above link. At least a *third* of the responses are directed at the community as a whole, as if Donna's situation applies, in some way or another, to us all. 
At least, I got that vibe. And after reading some of the comments, I actually felt offended.
But honestly, because of the negativity in that thread... I was even too afraid to post a response. 
I didn't really want to get in on that heated argument.


----------



## drewedwards

Weirdo890 said:


> Well, ultimately it's her decision. She needs to make that one for herself. If we're relating this to drugs, only she can want to make herself better. No one else can force her if she doesn't want to.



Of course. But she'll have to deal with the ugly reality of it if her kids get taken away from her. Everyone has the right to make a choice, but you also have to deal with the consequences of their actions. 

If she had no children, I might laugh it off. But I do think she is acting pretty selfishly.


----------



## exile in thighville

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> At least a *third* of the responses are directed at the community as a whole



perez hilton: "what freaks are on this site?"

thanks, donna. there's a reason that subcultures are subcultural.


----------



## msbard90

I'm sorry, but that is a sad and selfish goal, especially when there are children involved. If someone decides to have a child, that person's new primary goal is to care for that child. I would never want to risk my life (yes gaining about 500 lbs or so in 2 years seems to me to be a health risk) when I know that I would be leaving behind my child. Forget social services, (who will probably intervene anyways..) she should want to be happy and healthy so she can see her daughter grow up. And for Donna, hun, you got the attention you want so bad. Now turn it to good attention and show us that you're doing something positive for your daughter.


----------



## superodalisque

sweet&fat said:


> I don't either, unless said fat person goes on talk shows and claims to represent me. The Rosa Parks of fat acceptance, remember? However she lives her life is her business. But claiming to enter the public sphere on my behalf? Thanks but no thanks. To claim that her public actions have no effect on you is somewhat naive when fatness is a hot button issue within public policy and when mass media only represents fat bodies as shameful and pathological. You can certainly live a happy life simply ignoring these facts and eschewing responsibility/solidarity, but why would you?
> 
> It becomes a question similar to one posed by choice feminism: is it enough that certain people are free to choose the life they wish, or do members of a subjugated group have an obligation to work for the betterment of the group in general?
> 
> EDIT: lol- I just saw that your signature is Ayn Rand... I think I know your answer to my question already!



i understand where you are coming from. but maybe her idea of SA may be a different idea of SA. that is its challenging the overall perceptions of people fat and thin that somehow even the idea of someone gaining to 1000 lbs purposefully upsets people. its important that people ask themselves why. i think people are fine if they feel people are fat for biologies sake or because they have an eating disorder. but, the idea that someone would actually chose that challenges a lot of norms. to me overall SA is geared toward people who don't truly want to be fat and are trying to "accept" their bodies in the face of societal norms and have others "accept" their bodies. maybe we need a new term like fat love or something else for what she is doing? as for SA --well there are a lot of people in and around SA who claim to speak for me that i don't find representative of me or my ideas but that doesn't mean they or their ideas don't have the right to exist in the public sphere. that sphere belongs to everyone and not a select few. even if i might not approach things the same way i still admire the fact, no matter what her aims are that she is not all talk. she's out there. she's not hiding from the cameras like a lot of people who say they are SA fearful that someone will see their body and comment. until other people with other viewpoints are actually willing to get out there she is going to have the stage. maybe some other media savy fat person could pose a dramatic counterpoint of what SA is. i really don't think that SA is the reason for the reaction against Donna though. if SA was really so important the SA activism thread would be jumping but its not. i think people are just more fearful of being embarrassed and feeling ashamed personally.


----------



## Blackjack

superodalisque said:


> as for SA --well there are a lot of people in and around SA who claim to speak for me that i don't find representative of me or my ideas but that doesn't mean they or their ideas don't have the right to exist in the public sphere.



But we _do_ have a fucking right to complain when she's portraying us as something that we're not.



> until other people with other viewpoints are actually willing to get out there she is going to have the stage. maybe some other media savy fat person could pose a dramatic counterpoint of what SA is.



You mean like this?


----------



## mithrandirjn

DitzyBrunette said:


> No, it's not. Her life, essentially, for the next 14 yrs, belongs to her children. When you're a parent you need to make decisions that benefit your kids, not yourself only. I'm in no way saying just because you give birth means you lose the right to live your own life, however, all dangerous activity needs to cease and desist until your children are old enough to live on their own and take care of themselves. If she was an alcoholic or a drug addict people would say the same thing, she needs to think of her kids and get herself better.



Clearly, her responsibility towards her kids is the biggest deal, but I also take offense at how, when the time comes to pay the piper due to the terrible health habits she has, the money needed to pay for the care she'll receive will have to come from somewhere.

I'm big on the idea of HAES, largely because I think it's really selfish and irresponsible to engage in such unhealthy behavior, and then expect others to pick up your tab when you start running into problems from it. So not only is she neglecting her responsibilities to her immediate family, she's neglecting what I, personally (and many will disagree), feel is a societal obligation to take some small measure of care for yourself.

Also, the comparison to cops/firefighters/soldiers is in no way applicable here. We're comparing people who sacrifice their own well being for the safety, protection, and care of others to somebody doing something for purely selfish reasons. There's no comparison to be made.


----------



## thatgirl08

I don't care about Donna or Phillippes personal life. I barely give a shit about their kids anymore. The thing I do care about though, is that if you google her name, Dims comes up and low and behold, so do plenty of pictures of me. Also, perpetuating fat stereotypes, etc. Seriously.. I no longer care about this woman or her family.. I just care about the fact that it is inevitably affecting me negatively. Thanks a fucking lot. That is all.


----------



## msbard90

thatgirl08 said:


> I don't care about Donna or Phillippes personal life. I barely give a shit about their kids anymore. The thing I do care about though, is that if you google her name, Dims comes up and low and behold, so do plenty of pictures of me. Also, perpetuating fat stereotypes, etc. Seriously.. I no longer care about this woman or her family.. I just care about the fact that it is inevitably affecting me negatively. Thanks a fucking lot. That is all.



Agreed. We're fucked.


----------



## msbard90

msbard90 said:


> Agreed. We're fucked.



my 666th post... nice omen.


----------



## superodalisque

thatgirl08 said:


> I don't care about Donna or Phillippes personal life. I barely give a shit about their kids anymore. The thing I do care about though, is that if you google her name, Dims comes up and low and behold, so do plenty of pictures of me. Also, perpetuating fat stereotypes, etc. Seriously.. I no longer care about this woman or her family.. I just care about the fact that it is inevitably affecting me negatively. Thanks a fucking lot. That is all.



yes. this is what i think the real worry is. props for putting it out there.


----------



## superodalisque

Blackjack said:


> But we _do_ have a fucking right to complain when she's portraying us as something that we're not.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like this?



who said nobody had the right to complain?

"Fat Girls Float" is amazing. i love that doc. and yes we need more of that. and we also need more wild media grandstanding that BBWs different from Donna would approve of but maybe don't provide. unfortuantely not too many people watch documentaries. i think the people we are trying to get to really need to though.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

fatgirlflyin said:


> Here's the thing. *I get uncomfortable with the idea that because she's very fat that it automatically makes her a bad parent*, even if she purposely got that way or is intending to get bigger.



Yeah. I didn't say that, or even allude to it either. I'm a Mom and I'm fat (and I am a damn good Mom - as well as an awesome fat chick too  ). Many of us on here are fat parents. However, we aren't stupid and selfish enough to think it's a good idea to stuff our faces until we're completely immobile, ignoring the needs of our kids. 



> Just because you can't run around after your kids doesn't automatically mean your kids will grow up to be maladjusted adults. I had an aunt who was 600 pounds easily (could very likely have been more) who raised two health sons who have no issues with food or interpersonal relationships. My son runs cross country for his schools team, I can't run along side him when he trains. Does that make me a bad parent? No, it doesn't.



It has nothing to do with "running around" after kids. I don't get involved in debates and stuff on forums because I just try to have fun online, but when it comes to parenting I can get pretty passionate. I just believe, truly from the bottom of my very soul, that being a Mother is the most beautiful wonderful privilege in the world and to take away from your child's happiness and give to your own for a selfish reason is doing your baby a huge disservice. We can be fat and still healthy enough to take care of our kids but I HIGHLY doubt at 1000 lbs she will be able to do much for her daughter. Like I said in a previous post, she can't walk more than 20 feet at a time. You said your son does cross country and you can't run beside him (I couldn't either lol) but you and me are both able to get to the activities and cheer on our kids without fanfare. At 1000 lbs, she will go to her children's activities (if she can make it out of the house at that point) and it will be all about the big fat lady instead of her child's successes and achievements. 



> What I take issue with is the notion that she thinks she is representative of all fat people when she really isn't.



Me too, I agree. I hate that she was saying she wants to show the world fat can be beautiful. If she wasn't so full of shit she'd see there are many other ways to accomplish that. All of the beautiful men and women on this site do it every day.


----------



## chapelhillmensch

You know after reading all the responses on this thread,and reading various articles I realized one thing. When it comes to getting any sort of attention Donna clearly takes the Cake.....


(That was for you Jes )


----------



## DitzyBrunette

thatgirl08 said:


> I don't care about Donna or Phillippes personal life. I barely give a shit about their kids anymore. *The thing I do care about though, is that if you google her name, Dims comes up and low and behold, so do plenty of pictures of me. Also, perpetuating fat stereotypes, etc. *Seriously.. I no longer care about this woman or her family.. I just care about the fact that it is inevitably affecting me negatively. Thanks a fucking lot. That is all.



That is exactly what I thought earlier when I Googled her name. No one i know comes on here and I wanted my time here to be personal, for me and my own self discoveries. This stupid woman is not doing this site or its members any good.


----------



## exile in thighville

thatgirl08 said:


> I don't care about Donna or Phillippes personal life. I barely give a shit about their kids anymore. The thing I do care about though, is that if you google her name, Dims comes up and low and behold, so do plenty of pictures of me. Also, perpetuating fat stereotypes, etc. Seriously.. I no longer care about this woman or her family.. I just care about the fact that it is inevitably affecting me negatively. Thanks a fucking lot. That is all.



this. this so hard.


----------



## Paquito

Now MeMe Roth and her army of fatphobic doctors and ignorant journalists can call us all psychologically insane and a danger to ourselves, and society by extension.


----------



## TraciJo67

free2beme04 said:


> Now MeMe Roth and her army of fatphobic doctors and ignorant journalists can call us all psychologically insane and a danger to ourselves, and society by extension.


 
And they wouldn't hold these opinions if Donna had the good sense to quietly continue her exact same lifestyle, only shrouded in some kind of internet secrecy that maintains a status quo of comfort for the rest of us?

Though "internet secrecy" is pretty much an oxymoron anyway.


----------



## Paquito

TraciJo67 said:


> And they wouldn't hold these opinions if Donna had the good sense to quietly continue her exact same lifestyle, only shrouded in some kind of internet secrecy that maintains a status quo of comfort for the rest of us?
> 
> Though "internet secrecy" is pretty much an oxymoron anyway.



But now they can use a concrete model to compare the entire size acceptance movement to. They've got the poster child they've been dreaming of; they've struck fat-stereotype (and FA stereotype as well) gold. Any kind of fat acceptance we fight for can be diffused into "you support a woman who wants to weigh a thousand pounds, a man that wants to get her to a thousand pounds, and a couple that is completely neglecting their child for their own selfish purposes."


----------



## mossystate

I see so much fear of being ' found out '. Why not let the naysayers come here and perhaps a few will be educated. If Dimensions is partly about size acceptance, then when will it be the time for the welcome mat to be rolled out. There will always be people who hate fat, but I am getting more and more a feeling that so many are afraid of some of what they freely put out for the world to see and ' hear '.
I do get the wanting to control to some degree the timeframe/way one gets to a comfortable place...but some have waited for decades. Here is Dims' chance to truly be mainstream, in terms of simply existing, and having the right to exist. Now, if there are things about that make people think, " oh...shit...company is coming...gotta throw the dirty dishes into the oven "...then that is not totally about the anticipated reaction of the company. At some point, it is either all good...or not.


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Ok this is absolutely hilarious,sad and unsettling all at once. This article claims Donna is a hoax (or might be) and it is done with fat suits etc....

http://www.opposingviews.com/i/is-donna-simpson-just-a-weighty-hoax

I know the site is called opposing views,but just read the logic behind this genius's opinion. :doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:


----------



## TraciJo67

She's an active member here. She posts on the boards, and I assume that she reads them as well. She's generating revenue from somewhere. Am I to assume that nobody here pays for her videos and cheesecake photos? What exactly is it that you have a problem with -- that she's a mother and that she still expresses her sexuality in ways that bring satisfaction to her? Because haven't we all had multiple discussions about how sexuality is hard-wired, people can't help what they need/desire in order to get off? I guess that applies only to people without children. Check. 

Is it that she's engaged in a lifestyle that clearly -- come on, _clearly_ is celebrated in some corners of Dims (and certainly well tolerated in most), so long as the models keep the kids out of the shots, keep their personal lives under wraps, and stay firmly out of the media spotlight? So basically, she's great to fap to but she'd better know her place. 

Is it that we've all judged her to be batshit crazy so she's not "one of us" ... therefore, this free-for-all that would have been shut down long ago had it been about anyone BUT Collared Princess (with infractions handed out for the personal attacks, natch) is simply an expression of our outrage that she's somehow tainted public perception of what feederism is?

Is it that we're totally fine with the fat, so long as it's unintentionally gained? So then, there are good fatties (us) and bad fatties (Donna)?

Is it that someone who doesn't have a feeding/gaining fetish and reads Donna's story may think that we're ALL like that ... which, of course, means that any responsibility for rational thought is negated when it comes to the bigot ... and completely on Donna's shoulders because she's the so-called poster child for fat admiration? I guess that means we can all cling even more tightly to our own ugly bigotry and stereotypes, then. We've no responsibility for educating ourselves any further, once we see something that confuses, frightens or appalls us.

I can't even believe that *I'm* saying this. Many of you have categorized me as unkind, rude, patronizing, obnoxious, etc. And I see so many of you fine, upstanding Dims citizens right here, throwing rocks and setting yourselves aside from the "bad" fatty/feedee/gainer and using many of the same freaking arguments that mainstream society uses to categorize and put US in OUR places.


----------



## exile in thighville

we post publicly under the unspoken trust that is generally accepted because we are a special interest forum and it's assumed that only people who are sympathetic to that interest will find it except for a few stragglers. what donna's doing, whether intended or not, is compromising that:

http://www.aolnews.com/health/article/600-pound-woman-eating-her-way-to-dubious-distinction/19399734



> Simpson is rapidly progressing toward membership in a very small group. "The 900 Club," as dubbed by Dimensions magazine, consists of those who do, or did, exceed the 900-pound mark. And if the company she keeps is any indication, Simpson might not live long enough to become a 1,000-pound woman.



there is no 900 club. i do not want people to think there is.

i do not want my family or the people i work with to come to this public forum where i have entrusted extremely private thoughts and views about my sexuality, ones that i can't even choose to edit or delete if i wanted to. many others here fear their coworkers or colleagues discovering their paysites and being let go or compromising their professional relationships. or familial ones. and that's all there is to that.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

TraciJo67 said:


> What exactly is it that you have a problem with -- that she's a mother and that she still expresses her sexuality in ways that bring satisfaction to her?



Sexuality was not something I got from watching her interview. Not at _all_. 



> Because haven't we all had multiple discussions about how sexuality is hard-wired, people can't help what they need/desire in order to get off? *I guess that applies only to people without children.* Check.



IMO, when it can possibly hurt your child in the end, then yep. 
But let's get real, I highly doubt she's feeding herself to 1000 lbs because it's the only way she can have an orgasm. What happens if she reaches her goal, no more sexual satisfaction? Doubtful.


----------



## TraciJo67

I can understand that fear, but Donna didn't make the choice for me when I signed up at Dimensions Magazine and she didn't infest my work browser with Dimensions Magazine forum discussions, nor did she post pictures of me or share my real name with others. I did all of that on my own. I am responsible for the choices that I made. I set aside my own privacy when I logged onto the internet and joined sites that other people may find questionable.

Also, googling "Dimensions Magazine" and "900 Club" brought me 147 hits. Somehow, I doubt that all 147 will be traced back to that news article.


----------



## mossystate

This is a hell of a huge site for anybody to be serious about it being easily kept under wraps. This was bound to happen. It just happened via a woman who is hungry as all get out for this kind of attention. So, now would be a good time for people to understand that even people on this very site can sometimes be very uncomfortable with some of the things protected and supported. Life...it's messy. Oh, how messy.


----------



## exile in thighville

try googling donna simpson.


----------



## Angel

mossystate said:


> Why not let the naysayers come here and perhaps a few will be educated.



It appears that someone from within is directing them here.


Googled her name and dim and this was one of the links (page 1 of the thread was)



h t t p://

forums.somethingawful.com

/showthread.php?threadid=3279748&pagenumber=1#post373884412


----------



## Blackjack

Angel said:


> It appears that someone from within is directing them here.
> 
> 
> Googled her name and dim and this was one of the links (page 1 of the thread was)
> 
> 
> 
> h t t p://
> 
> forums.somethingawful.com
> 
> /showthread.php?threadid=3279748&pagenumber=1#post373884412



I dunno- SA has been here before, I think.


----------



## Angel

TraciJo67 said:


> She's an active member here. She posts on the boards, and I assume that she reads them as well. She's generating revenue from somewhere.



Sometimes people don't join or become active on the forums until.... there is that possibility of revenue.



You know, free advertising and all.


----------



## luv_lovehandles

While she mite have the goal of reaching 1000pds i doubt she will. Has anyone else watched the tv show big medicine, a decent show actually. Theyve done a few shows like half ton teen half ton mom ect, n have done brit versions like it too. She can barely walk now, and is almost imoble from clips ive seen online. My guess is she'll reach like 700 800pds max, before shes so sick they will have to cut her out of her house, and she'll get all the media exposure she wants. Yes in that sence she'll have 'won.' Now i dont know her state laws but at that point child protective services will most likley remove her kids. This will be for very valid reasons because lets face it , any mother who is immobile is not a fit parent in anyway possible and the kicker she made her self immobile, and they wont let her boy toy have them cuz lets face it, he stuffed her to with food, and imho any parents whos goal is to have their significant other in that state of condition isnt a decent parent, a parent should always have their kids best interests first before their 'fetish' in this case severe obesity and immobility,


----------



## Angel

luv_lovehandles said:


> Now i dont know her state laws but at that point child protective services will most likley remove her kids. This will be for very valid reasons because lets face it , any mother who is immobile is not a fit parent in anyway possible



Two things.

First, please understand that women (and men) can become immobile due to various things like medical conditions and accidents. Those who are immobile or who become immobile due to such medical conditions or accidents could still be "fit" as parents. 

"Unfit" parents are usually mobile and healthy. They just choose to neglect or abuse their children.

Two, children's services usually doesn't step in to investigate until there is a complaint and they then only remove children from a home when there is suspected and/or substantiated abuse or when the children are being neglected. 

Even when children are in an atmosphere of which we wouldn't approve or think of as being good enough for the children, children's services can say _well that's their culture_ of the family/parents.


----------



## luv_lovehandles

Yes you are right parents can become immobile due to other things. Work accidents ect, but they do not choose to do so , her actions are causing her to be immobile, that is where i have a problem. If she were single or even married no kids, wouldnt be a problem, but she has kids IMHO thats where it is a problem. Therefor since shes making herself immobile she isnt a fit parent imho.
As i said with childrens services each state laws varies, but i highly doubt if they did investigate with her, theyd just call it 'culture'.Now as far as a complaint with this media coverage of her, im guessing it will be in the near future someone phones in a tip or something of that nature.



Angel said:


> Two things.
> 
> First, please understand that women (and men) can become immobile due to various things like medical conditions and accidents. Those who are immobile or who become immobile due to such medical conditions or accidents could still be "fit" as parents.
> 
> "Unfit" parents are usually mobile and healthy. They just choose to neglect or abuse their children.
> 
> Two, children's services usually doesn't step in to investigate until there is a complaint and they then only remove children from a home when there is suspected and/or substancited abuse or when the children are being neglected.
> 
> Even when children are in an atmosphere of which we wouldn't approve or think of as being good enough for the children, children's services can say _well that's their culture_ of the family/parents.


----------



## ClashCityRocker

Having that goal is fine and all, provided you understand all that it entails(health risks, accomodations for her size, etc). i just dont think its fair to the daughter, honestly.





also..its good to be back!


----------



## candygodiva

joy behar just made my shit-list. it always boils down to, "go kill yourself fatty".


----------



## Weeze

candygodiva said:


> joy behar just made my shit-list. it always boils down to, "go kill yourself fatty".



SHE WAS ON JOY?


----------



## candygodiva

The View had to put their 2 cents in on the topic, and Joy basically said that Donna should go jump off a bridge. Of course she thought it was an innocent statement, because she believes the girl is trying to kill herself. Why don't we just give Emo kids directions on how to slit their wrists while we're at it?


Edit: Why isn't Size Acceptance speaking up for Donna's right as a human being to exist, without being told to ... go kill herself?



krismiss said:


> SHE WAS ON JOY?


----------



## Weeze

I just got re-angry.
I know news stories and stuff can skew things... but listen to the end of the video. She hopes her children aren't fat and that they get the "good genes?"

i wanna cry. 

http://perezhilton.com/2010-03-16-woman-claims-not-fat-enough-on-a-mission


----------



## Edens_heel

candygodiva said:


> Of course she thought it was an innocent statement, because she believes the girl is trying to kill herself.



Sorry, but she IS trying to kill herself. She may not want to die, she may not be able to admit it, but what she is doing is going to shorten her life. And no, this isn't a "fatty's can't be healthy" remark, as I truly do believe that you can be plus size, BBW, or even supersize and still be very healthy and active. But there's a fucking limit, and this goes past it.

And one more thing: everything is talking about her role as a parent, and whether or not she is a good role model, or if what she is doing is invalidating that. It is CLEARLY invalidating that. For example, she will, if she isn't already, become immobile. Yes, her partner/husband is taking care of her and helping a great deal, but what happens when he's not there? What happens when he goes out to do something and she needs help? Or if something terrible happened and she was left without him? Then the responsibility of looking after her immobile ass falls on her kids, who will be left with a parent who has actively made themselves useless and unhealthy. She will be an unfair burden on them, and that is a fact. And this isn't bullshit - I've been through this with a parent. Who gives a flying fuck if she's exerting her will to live as she wants and express her sexuality in any way she so desires if the end result will not only greet her with an early end, but will fuck her kids over in the process.

Never thought I'd say this, but I'm with Joy on this one. What a fucking mess for the SA movement.


----------



## Shosh

thatgirl08 said:


> I don't care about Donna or Phillippes personal life. I barely give a shit about their kids anymore. The thing I do care about though, is that if you google her name, Dims comes up and low and behold, so do plenty of pictures of me. Also, perpetuating fat stereotypes, etc. Seriously.. I no longer care about this woman or her family.. I just care about the fact that it is inevitably affecting me negatively. Thanks a fucking lot. That is all.



I am no fan of what Donna aspires to, but to be fair you have chosen to post here, and to model here. 

Nobody should post anything they would not be comfortable with people finding out about.

It is the internet after all.


----------



## Tracyarts

" Never thought I'd say this, but I'm with Joy on this one. What a fucking mess for the SA movement. "

This woman is no more part of size acceptance than pro-ana "starvers" are. Plain and simple. Both sides of the coin are actively choosing to manipulate their body weight *to unhealthy extremes* in order to meet an ideal of sexual desirability. Whether a person chooses to eat themself or starve themself to a point where their ability to function is compromised, they are not valid representatives for size acceptance. 

And I totally get the "healthy at any size" argument in many cases. But the reality of the limitations of the human body dictates that most people cannot be healthy at extreme body weights. Be it 800 pounds or 80 pounds. As far as removing her children when she can no longer care for them? That is up to local authorities to decide if and when she gets to the point where her weight immobilizes her. I can see the validity of both sides of the argument though. Pro: It is not healthy for a child to watch their parent engage in extreme behavior which will eventually cause them great harm and if they continue, an early death. This exact argument could be made if the mother was starving herself to become the thinnest woman in the world. Con: Just because a person cannot manage the physical aspects of childcare themselves, as long as they have reliable help and are not being emotionally abusive or neglectful to the children, there is no valid reason to assume the children would be better off living elsewhere. Now, if she is engaging in the binge eating behavior in front of the children, then I can see that causing them some kind of psychological harm. And this is not a fatty pile-on, the same can be said for a parent engaging in extreme restrictive eating behavior in front of their children. If it starts to affect the kids own personal relationships with food and their bodies, it's a problem. 

But in the end, it's all about extremes and intent. She is either just a load of hot air trying to peddle a paysite or she is serious about it. Only time will tell which one she turns out to be and what, if any, appropriate measures to protect her children from the consequences of her choices are needed. 

Tracy


----------



## Angel

krismiss said:


> ... but listen to the end of the video. She hopes her children aren't fat and that they get the "good genes?"





Edens_heel said:


> What a fucking mess for the SA movement.






Older fat teacher lowers her glasses. "Now, now students. Don't be upset. You've had health class in 6th grade, and science in 8th grade, health class in 9th grade, and biology in 10th grade, and basic human anatomy in 11th grade. You've learned by now that genes aren't "good" or "bad". Science may one day prove that there is indeed a fat gene. If indeed that fat gene does exist it doesn't mean that it's "good" or "bad" or that the carrier of the gene is "good" or "bad". It would only mean that there is a possible predisposition to becoming fat. A possibility. Nothing more. Nothing Less. Nothing "good" Nothing "bad". And certainly nothing "defective". You are only 18, 19, 20 years old, or young students at this Size Acceptance and Fat Acceptance Academy. Your teachers through the years have taught you well. You have willingly taken in the knowledge and life experiences that they have so openly and gladly shared with you. Please don't be dismayed. You understand what others may not. Be proud of who you are. Continue to go out into the world with your head held high. You have nothing to be ashamed of."



I just watched the video @ perez. Even the newswomen can see through this one. I think most viewers will too once the shock factor wears off. 

Did you see and hear what so much of the video's focus was on? The website. What she gains from the website and from the men supporting her and the website. Doesn't take too much thinking to figure that with legal contracts and all that someone had to give permission or endorse that a website could be plastered all over all the news stations, television stations, internet sites, etc. Doesn't content after all belong to the site and/or the model and possibly to the photographer depending upon contracts with sites? She isn't the only one getting the "recognition" this time. 



I have my own opinions. It's all made me think. I'd love to travel to foreign countries or even across the states and not have to pay for a thing. I've had offers. It would be nice to be showered with gifts, but I haven't accepted any that have been offered. I wouldn't give out my personal information to strangers for one thing. I always think of my safety. A man giving me his credit card information so I could fill my fridge? Only if I was married to him, living with him, or cooking for him on a daily basis. There are lots of things in this life I would like. This has made me think. How far would I go to get what I want? Would I have sacrificed precious moments for my own selfish desires that otherwise could have been spent with a child.........a child that I may very well never see again? I'd give almost anything if I could just hold that child in my arms again... or even if I could just see him smile... or hear him call me mommy. I guess to me how far would I go to get what I want is akin to for what price would I sell my soul. I guess it all comes down to what I value in this life. What I view as worth losing or maybe that what's *not* worth losing. That's how I look at things in my life. What I have struggled to have, what I have desired for so long, what I am struggling to hold on to..... I wouldn't risk losing for anything in this world. When you have had to work hard for something or are struggling to hold on to something with all of your might, you don't let go so easily..... even if someone offers you the world. Maybe this is just something I need to "hear" myself.


----------



## KHayes666

Tonight at work one of my co-workers said to me "Hey Hayes, I know you're into big girls, didya see the woman on the tv show that wants to weigh like a ton or something?"

"Yeah, I've met her before and she's a really sweet lady." Was my reply

"HA! How did I know. Of course you'd know her, hahaha" and he walks off.

I seem to be the only one unfazed by her public perception here however I can only imagine what the rest of you must go through when confronted about this. What a mess :-(


----------



## FatAndProud

I would like to hear Donna and Philippe respond. I want to know how Philippe is feeling the publicity! He is a professional; didn't he attend university with President Obama? Oh, dear. I can only imagine..


----------



## Gluben

I don't really post on topics like this (there might be a reason!), but here we go:

The choice of Donna to gain to 1,000lbs is her own personal decision, and that's fine. I suppose it's a shame that she didn't tell anybody here that she was going to go to all the news outlets to discuss it. Again, that's her decision, and not ours to make by any means. If she had mentioned it, it may have given some members here time to look forward to it or prepare for it, in case they were afraid of being "found out", so to speak. Having never met her, it is unfair of me to even criticise any action of hers before getting a rounded picture of her, so for that I apologise. But whatever reputation comes of this, it will not be the biggest issue of the day. It's not even a Twitter trending topic yet, which is a fair sign of how popular a topic of conversation is in this day and age. It took me a while to find the article and, even though I'm in the UK and it might seem a little different, I'm usually quick off the mark spotting these things.

This is why, if (nay, when) I become famous as a celebrity (not an airhead one, but a writer or comedian of some capacity - I'm working on it...), I would consult everyone on this board, and other boards, my own family and the production team before progressing with an interview. I actually think being from the UK is quite handy, because going on a show like "Friday Night with Jonathan Ross" or a similar one, given that he will no longer be at the BBC, would be incredibly valuable. He may be loved and hated in equal measure, but it would still be helpful to have a witty, interesting and entertaining discussion about plus-size models, weight gain, feederism etc, without it veering into cruelty. Thus, things could progress - a documentary could be made with care, and it could gain exposure globally as well as nationally. That is the way fatness could be one of the big issues of the day, in my opinion. Granted, all the events and meet-ups people do are fantastic and wonderful. But think of how many more there could be when the time ends up being right to truly promote pro-fatness on that level.

Without trying to get into another discussion about what this board is and isn't for, it is a lovely community to be a part of. I would sincerely hate for it to be broken up over a matter like this. People have come and gone here to be proud of themselves as either a fat person or a fat lover, regardless of what others think of them. That, in itself, is a brilliant and brave act. I would hate to see more people leave this board simply because they are "discovered". They've got this far under presumably difficult circumstances, so it would be horrible to pack it all in and go back to their previous existence.

Personally, this place is a safe haven for me, and I have made many friends here and elsewhere fat-related. After years in sixth-form at school telling myself how I wasn't worth much and being depressed for a while, I have never found myself as attractive as I do now, partly because of accepting myself in body and mind, and partly because of the very very nice comments from various models about me as a person. It has made me think much more positively about a lot in my life, which has taught me that, aside from good karma and cosmic ordering, if you think good things, you will have a good outlook on life and good things will happen. My point being that right now, everyone who is worried about the repercussions of Donna's desire should find comfort in friends and family where they can, or online, and try to think positively.

I hope I've made some sense. Thanks for reading and putting up with my rambling.


----------



## Scorsese86

DitzyBrunette said:


> Yeah. I didn't say that, or even allude to it either. I'm a Mom and I'm fat (and I am a damn good Mom - as well as an awesome fat chick too  ). Many of us on here are fat parents. However, we aren't stupid and selfish enough to think it's a good idea to stuff our faces until we're completely immobile, ignoring the needs of our kids.



Excellent response.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

Shosh said:


> Nobody should post anything they would not be comfortable with people finding out about.
> 
> It is the internet after all.



And how would you feel if your mother found out about your posting pics (your big cuties thing) or talking about how you like being bigger????

I know I would *die* if certain people found out about my website.




I have a lot of opinions about Donna and what she should do, but the one thing I find funny is:

She denied she wanted to weight 1000lbs on CBS, lol, she said the Daily Mail exaggerated her story. The funny thing is she has said the same damn thing over and over in several rag mags here in the UK. I wanna know why the hell she keeps giving interviews in the UK...fuck off and do it in the states!!! There's enough bad press for fattys here.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

I just wanna know how people would respond if I was with an amputee fetishist and decided to cut off my own legs to make myself disabled and oh so sexy for my man. It is the SAME thing and both require PSYCHIATRIC HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Her kids need to be removed. Not because she is fat, but because she is mentally unstable if she is wanting to disable herself. She needs to quit being such an attention whore and think of someone other than herself.


----------



## exile in thighville

KHayes666 said:


> "HA! How did I know. Of course you'd know her, hahaha" and he walks off



that's not a flattering reply


----------



## exile in thighville

Shosh said:


> Nobody should post anything they would not be comfortable with people finding out about.



this is so much easier for those who aren't here for sexual reasons to say.


----------



## exile in thighville

krismiss said:


> I just got re-angry.
> I know news stories and stuff can skew things... but listen to the end of the video. She hopes her children aren't fat and that they get the "good genes?"
> 
> i wanna cry.
> 
> http://perezhilton.com/2010-03-16-woman-claims-not-fat-enough-on-a-mission



yeah, i'm on the verge of crying/requesting that all my posts be deleted.


----------



## exile in thighville

she's like a weight room story riddled with spelling and grammatical errors come to life.


----------



## Jes

DitzyBrunette said:


> Her interview just now on Fox was infuriating. Not just due to her stupidity but the women interviewing her were pissing me off. One of them actually said, "It's interesting that you have a man who likes you this way" and someone else said "Most men would be repulsed by the thought of a larger woman". The psychologist talking to her was talking slow as if she was a mentally challenged child. Ignorant bitches.


you know, i find this endlessly frustrating. we all know there are men who like EVERYTHING under the sun. They like women who look and act like their mothers. they like women who are abstinant/celibate (even after marriage), they love women who are pregnant, they love women who want to beat the shit out of them, they love drunks, they love women who sleep with other men and shove the evidence in their faces, they love women who are sweet and kind, they love women who crush kittens to death with their high heels, and they love women who couldn't, b/c they're amputees. (Perhaps love isn't the word, but lust after certainly applies.) And yet when these things are discussed, people act as though it doesn't happen. I think it's cognitive dissonance--people feel uncomfortable and/or want to register their reservations or disgust and so they question the veracity of the claim. Like when you find out your pastor is Chester the Molestor and you say to the news camera: Oh, no, that must be wrong! I just don't believe it!! It's something you find offensive (and certainly Chester is), so you act as though it couldn't possibly be real. 

Which is shitty. And more about you than them. Which is shittier still.

Dan Savage (sex columnist) wrote something funny the other day. He visited a sex shop and saw a plus-sized sex blow-up doll. The ad copy read "3 colossal holes!'--uh...how is that a selling point. Anyway, he asked the question: is this good for the size acceptance community? It was a fair question.


Anyway, girlfriend made it onto Colbert last night. Which is awesome.


----------



## exile in thighville

i wish i was dead


----------



## Jes

mithrandirjn said:


> Clearly, her responsibility towards her kids is the biggest deal, but I also take offense at how, when the time comes to pay the piper due to the terrible health habits she has, the money needed to pay for the care she'll receive will have to come from somewhere.
> .



Guys...at the risk of offending most of this community, and certainly the SS members, how else is this 600+ lbs-and-growing person going to make a reasonable living? Unless she's independently wealthy, or being totally, and permanently, funded by another person (and in my mind, a BF -- NOT a husband and why people keep calling him that I cannot understand -- a BF can cut and run and you have no real claim to any of his assets. He can take any plate, rug or chair out from under your ass and change his forwarding address and be gone in 24 hours), then she needs to find money somewhere. She's gotta peddle her ass or sell her story as often as she can be. She's the 42nd fattest woman right now; the higher up the list you go, the more you can charge for an appearance or a site, I'll bet. And everyone who subscribes is giving his/her tacit support of this, let's not forget. Perhaps this is her way of providing for her child and herself. 

There. I've said the bad thing. But I don't imagine it's something others haven't been thinking. I know we have very large members of our community and I'm sorry I've offended you.


----------



## Jes

DitzyBrunette said:


> she can't walk more than 20 feet at a time. .



do we know if this is true, v. a titillating spectacle-y 'fact'? A friend went to a bash which Donna and Philippe attended. The 2 of them were up on the dancefloor gettin' their boogie on. Recently. 

What gets you on tv? 'I like to dance!' or 'I can't walk 20 steps!'


----------



## NYCGabriel

You rock. A very good response. I would give you reputation points but it's filled up. Or empty.. Something. Btw, Thoreau is high on my list next to Baudelaire and Byron.



BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> I just wanna know how people would respond if I was with an amputee fetishist and decided to cut off my own legs to make myself disabled and oh so sexy for my man. It is the SAME thing and both require PSYCHIATRIC HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Her kids need to be removed. Not because she is fat, but because she is mentally unstable if she is wanting to disable herself. She needs to quit being such an attention whore and think of someone other than herself.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

Jes said:


> then she needs to find money somewhere. She's gotta peddle her ass or sell her story as often as she can be. She's the 42nd fattest woman right now; the



Is this self reported??? LOL. Just scares me to think I'm the 41st or higher. I don't think thats true! I just don't!


----------



## Jes

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> Is this self reported??? LOL. Just scares me to think I'm the 41st or higher. I don't think thats true! I just don't!



yeah, i don't know. I heard it in reference to her recent media storm, but I don't know where it came from, nor do I know if that's within the US or the ... Universe! You're right to question it.


----------



## NYCGabriel

Best response ever.

And it's not about "acceptance" it's about the fact she's risking her health just for fame. It's the stupidest reason ever. Like I said before, I'm fond of BBWs and SSBBWs but this is abhorrent. A woman who is immobile is not attractive. She won't be able to go out with her friends, watch her kids grow up et cetera.

What will she do when she's really 1000 and sick to the point of being on death's door? She won't be able to get out of bed, her kids will be embarrassed and her asshole of a husband will invariably leave her to go to another woman. Anyone who defends this is an idiot. The woman is going to get sick, medical bills are going to rise and then she will die, leaving a grieving family in deep pain.

I'm surprised I don't see any of the extreme feeder fetishists here trying to defend her vehemently. 



Edens_heel said:


> Sorry, but she IS trying to kill herself. She may not want to die, she may not be able to admit it, but what she is doing is going to shorten her life. And no, this isn't a "fatty's can't be healthy" remark, as I truly do believe that you can be plus size, BBW, or even supersize and still be very healthy and active. But there's a fucking limit, and this goes past it.
> 
> And one more thing: everything is talking about her role as a parent, and whether or not she is a good role model, or if what she is doing is invalidating that. It is CLEARLY invalidating that. For example, she will, if she isn't already, become immobile. Yes, her partner/husband is taking care of her and helping a great deal, but what happens when he's not there? What happens when he goes out to do something and she needs help? Or if something terrible happened and she was left without him? Then the responsibility of looking after her immobile ass falls on her kids, who will be left with a parent who has actively made themselves useless and unhealthy. She will be an unfair burden on them, and that is a fact. And this isn't bullshit - I've been through this with a parent. Who gives a flying fuck if she's exerting her will to live as she wants and express her sexuality in any way she so desires if the end result will not only greet her with an early end, but will fuck her kids over in the process.
> 
> Never thought I'd say this, but I'm with Joy on this one. What a fucking mess for the SA movement.


----------



## exile in thighville

NYCGabriel said:


> I'm surprised I don't see any of the extreme feeder fetishists here trying to defend her vehemently.



FETISHISTS BEING HUMAN TOO

STORY AT 8


----------



## exile in thighville

NYCGabriel said:


> A woman who is immobile is not attractive.



and let's be honest, if a disabled woman runs you over in her wheelchair today it'll be poetic justice


----------



## janus74

i would not care if she would be by herself without a child- as soon there is a child in the picture you have to be responsoble and think further. every child deverves a healthy environment and i dont think that this mother can provide that


----------



## NYCGabriel

Janus, very true. She's putting her desire for glory ahead of her kids.



janus74 said:


> i would not care if she would be by herself without a child- as soon there is a child in the picture you have to be responsoble and think further. every child deverves a healthy environment and i dont think that this mother can provide that


----------



## Webmaster

exile in thighville said:


> ...
> there is no 900 club. i do not want people to think there is.
> ....



There isn't. The page they are referring to is a compilation of the historically fattest people in the world. The page was created by Karl Niedershuh 10 or 15 years ago, and he concluded his introduction with:

_Those looking for a higher moral purpose in this catalog of wonders may note how often these lives have been cut short by venal, inadequate, or positively clueless medical care. How much healthier would the lives of lesser fat people be, if biographies like these were the subject of discussion in professional journals rather than supermarket tabloids?_


----------



## ThatFatGirl

NYCGabriel said:


> A woman who is immobile is not attractive.



Was this necessary? Considering there are women in this community of limited, lessening or zero mobility who may or may not be brave enough to make themselves known here it seems incredibly insensitive to say.



exile in thighville said:


> and let's be honest, if a disabled woman runs you over in her wheelchair today it'll be poetic justice



Indeed.


----------



## NYCGabriel

You have a point. I'll fix it now, ThatFatGirl. Ty for pointing it out to me! Upon rereading it, I realized how cold it came off. I'm sorry! It wasn't my intention. It's just that this woman is not thinking about her health or her kids in her pathetic bid to make it to the record books really bothers me.



ThatFatGirl said:


> Was this necessary? Considering there are women in this community of limited, lessening or zero mobility who may or may not be brave enough to make themselves known here it seems incredibly insensitive to say.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.


----------



## exile in thighville

Webmaster said:


> There isn't. The page they are referring to is a compilation of the historically fattest people in the world. The page was created by Karl Niedershuh 10 or 15 years ago, and he concluded his introduction with:
> 
> _Those looking for a higher moral purpose in this catalog of wonders may note how often these lives have been cut short by venal, inadequate, or positively clueless medical care. How much healthier would the lives of lesser fat people be, if biographies like these were the subject of discussion in professional journals rather than supermarket tabloids?_



maybe contact aol and ask for a retraction and maybe published apology? it's not a magazine or paper so that might fall on deaf ears, but might as well play hardball, no?


----------



## Weeze

Shosh said:


> I am no fan of what Donna aspires to, but to be fair you have chosen to post here, and to model here.
> 
> Nobody should post anything they would not be comfortable with people finding out about.
> 
> It is the internet after all.



http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56186

Hey dad, look what I did today.


----------



## NYCGabriel

Webmaster can you reset the "edit" button on my response. ThatFatGirl pointed out how insensitive my response was. It wasn't my intent and I want to fix it.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

candygodiva said:


> The View had to put their 2 cents in on the topic, and Joy basically said that Donna should go jump off a bridge. Of course she thought it was an innocent statement, because she believes the girl is trying to kill herself. Why don't we just give Emo kids directions on how to slit their wrists while we're at it?
> 
> 
> Edit: Why isn't Size Acceptance speaking up for Donna's right as a human being to exist, without being told to ... go kill herself?



Candy, that's because there is no size acceptance. Not really anyway. NAAFA isn't going to want to be associated with her because of the feeding angle and HAES isn't going to want to be associated with her because she's a bad fatty who's trying to get fatter and doesn't exercise to stay fit or healhty.


----------



## Weeze

NYCGabriel said:


> Webmaster can you reset the "edit" button on my response. ThatFatGirl pointed out how insensitive my response was. It wasn't my intent and I want to fix it.



NO TAKE-BACKS, MOFO.


----------



## exile in thighville

NYCGabriel said:


> Webmaster can you reset the "edit" button on my response. ThatFatGirl pointed out how insensitive my response was. It wasn't my intent and I want to fix it.



we appreciate it though.


----------



## NYCGabriel

krismiss said:


> NO TAKE-BACKS, MOFO.



It's ON!!!


----------



## Wild Zero

You'd think that one of the reports on this would look back on her Tyra appearance at the same weight and expose this attention whoring big fat phony.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Scorsese86 said:


> Excellent response.



Thank you 



Jes said:


> do we know if this is true, v. a titillating spectacle-y 'fact'? A friend went to a bash which Donna and Philippe attended. The 2 of them were up on the dancefloor gettin' their boogie on. Recently.



At this point, I wouldn't be surprised if she was lying about it. She doesn't seem to be the brightest bulb..


----------



## sweet&fat

superodalisque said:


> i understand where you are coming from. but maybe her idea of SA may be a different idea of SA. that is its challenging the overall perceptions of people fat and thin that somehow even the idea of someone gaining to 1000 lbs purposefully upsets people. its important that people ask themselves why. i think people are fine if they feel people are fat for biologies sake or because they have an eating disorder. but, the idea that someone would actually chose that challenges a lot of norms. * to me overall SA is geared toward people who don't truly want to be fat and are trying to "accept" their bodies in the face of societal norms and have others "accept" their bodies.* maybe we need a new term like fat love or something else for what she is doing? as for SA --well there are a lot of people in and around SA who claim to speak for me that i don't find representative of me or my ideas but that doesn't mean they or their ideas don't have the right to exist in the public sphere. that sphere belongs to everyone and not a select few. even if i might not approach things the same way i still admire the fact, no matter what her aims are that she is not all talk. she's out there. *she's not hiding from the cameras like a lot of people who say they are SA fearful that someone will see their body and comment. until other people with other viewpoints are actually willing to get out there she is going to have the stage.* maybe some other media savy fat person could pose a dramatic counterpoint of what SA is. i really don't think that SA is the reason for the reaction against Donna though. if SA was really so important the SA activism thread would be jumping but its not. i think people are just more fearful of being embarrassed and feeling ashamed personally.



Do you really think that Donna gets the mike repeatedly because she's more willing than other people to get media exposure? People who promote SA are not HIDING from the media- it actively selects against people that don't make good/sensationalist tv or fit the mold that it wants to see. Mass media will always choose "ZOMG she can't walk 20 feet! Look at her with her kid! She wants to be 1000 lbs! What a freak!" over "Hey- I'm fat and I love my body. Not looking to lose or gain weight, I live an average life." Kind of like the selection of desperately unhappy, suicidal size sixteens who had never been on a date for the show More to Love instead of the plethora of confident young women that you and I both know. Or "globesity." I wish fat people had the control of our representation within the media that you seem to think we have. It's not Donna's fault that the media chooses to represent fat people in the manner it wishes, but it is her fault that SHE chooses to position herself as representative of other fat people.

To me, supporting SA means recognizing that prejudice against fat does not only affect fat people, though we are often the people who are discriminated against the most. Fat hatred affects society as a whole. I'm not sure how conceiving of the problem on a more macro level translates to fat people merely "accepting" their own bodies. I don't hide my curves or hate my body, and I have put my own naked body into the public sphere repeatedly to advance SA (in addition to writing/organizing). So where's my mike?


----------



## Tooz

Sometimes there's this thing called a clusterfuck.


----------



## sweet&fat

Tooz said:


> Sometimes there's this thing called a clusterfuck.



I get what you're saying, but do you feel that there are no real issues in this discussion?


----------



## candygodiva

Thanks so much for responding. I pretty much figured this was the case. I was being sarcastic.

It's a shame that a publicly visible example of obesity, is not suitable for Size Acceptance. What a waste of an opportunity to speak out for all fat people's right to exist, whatever their kink. I guess Donna is socially unacceptable, so she should just hurry up and die already? That hurts my feelings worse than anyone calling her a freak or attention whore. 





fatgirlflyin said:


> Candy, that's because there is no size acceptance. Not really anyway. NAAFA isn't going to want to be associated with her because of the feeding angle and HAES isn't going to want to be associated with her because she's a bad fatty who's trying to get fatter and doesn't exercise to stay fit or healhty.


----------



## LoveBHMS

sweet&fat said:


> I get what you're saying, but do you feel that there are no real issues in this discussion?



Yes there are but it's so ridiculously polarizing that it can't help be a clusterfuck.

Stories like this represent a collision between SA and Fetishism, and i think we've all seen that the two should generally be kept apart. This is not a story about SA or even about fat people, it's about somebody with a fetish who practices it to an extreme where it is taking over her life. This is not about fat people, it's about extreme fetishists. Nobody is going to think all fat people think the way she does; virtually everyone thinks or even assumes that fat people all want to lose weight. Nobody will see this and think fat people are all gunning for 1000 pounds. Nobody is going to think all feeders/feedees are like this because very few people are even aware of feederism at all, much less do they have a formed attitude towards it.

If there was a news story about a SS person whose adoption application was turned down because of weight, there'd be an outcry about how fat people can be great parents. If this was one of the perennial stories about links between obesity and mortality or morbidity, there'd be an outcry about health and fat. But when somebody is intentionally gaining, somehow the whole thing get reversed; fat people can be good parents but we worry over a parent who's a gainer. Fat people can be healthy but she's eating her way into the grave. Additionally, this woman's story necessarily brings out the good fatty vs. bad fatty dynamic ("I'm fat but active and healthy, not like her") as well as the "I'm fat but not THAT fat" line of thinking.

So yeah, it's always going to be a clusterfuck.


----------



## sweet&fat

Well put. I guess I just find it sad that these topics come up again and again, the schisms and issues are identified, and then we all just throw up our hands and call it a night. Dimesnions is Sisyphean, if it wasn't all along.

Here's the most naive question ever: is there another way?



LoveBHMS said:


> Yes there are but it's so ridiculously polarizing that it can't help be a clusterfuck.
> 
> Stories like this represent a collision between SA and Fetishism, and i think we've all seen that the two should generally be kept apart. This is not a story about SA or even about fat people, it's about somebody with a fetish who practices it to an extreme where it is taking over her life. This is not about fat people, it's about extreme fetishists. Nobody is going to think all fat people think the way she does; virtually everyone thinks or even assumes that fat people all want to lose weight. Nobody will see this and think fat people are all gunning for 1000 pounds. Nobody is going to think all feeders/feedees are like this because very few people are even aware of feederism at all, much less do they have a formed attitude towards it.
> 
> If there was a news story about a SS person whose adoption application was turned down because of weight, there'd be an outcry about how fat people can be great parents. If this was one of the perennial stories about links between obesity and mortality or morbidity, there'd be an outcry about health and fat. But when somebody is intentionally gaining, somehow the whole thing get reversed; fat people can be good parents but we worry over a parent who's a gainer. Fat people can be healthy but she's eating her way into the grave. Additionally, this woman's story necessarily brings out the good fatty vs. bad fatty dynamic ("I'm fat but active and healthy, not like her") as well as the "I'm fat but not THAT fat" line of thinking.
> 
> So yeah, it's always going to be a clusterfuck.


----------



## exile in thighville

i like that dimensions truly unites about something like this.


----------



## Tooz

sweet&fat said:


> I get what you're saying, but do you feel that there are no real issues in this discussion?



Honestly, I'm just going underground until it passes. What she is doing is ridiculous and personally, I feel like discussion isn't gonna help. I've thrown my hands up and walked away, I suppose.


----------



## exile in thighville

you down with entropy


----------



## Pearlover90000

Here in NY we watched Donna on LX NY.
Now if Sweet & Fat went on the show to represent a bbw in good light, and not as an incoherent loon as Donna did; then we could have the some real discussion.

She could show she exercises, works, is intelligent, and healthy, and happy with life---love and otherwise.

That's what needs to be seen.

Not a Feak-Show, as said.

PL




sweet&fat said:


> Well put. I guess I just find it sad that these topics come up again and again, the schisms and issues are identified, and then we all just throw up our hands and call it a night. Dimesnions is Sisyphean, if it wasn't all along.
> 
> Here's the most naive question ever: is there another way?


----------



## tonynyc

Tooz said:


> Honestly, I'm just going underground until it passes. What she is doing is ridiculous and personally, I feel like discussion isn't gonna help. I've thrown my hands up and walked away, I suppose.



Tooz.. very true at this point there would be nothing gained (excuse the bad pun) for Donna and or Philippe to chime in on this latest media episode. That would only magnify the debate regarding how folks may feel towards them and this issue. We've had a previous thread closed on this before because it became a huge mess....

However, I think this episode does serve as a lesson to anyone who desires to achieve fame. 

If one chooses the media limelight & promote a certain activity that they are into then you really have to measure what you say and how you say things (how much of your personal/family life do you divulge ) during this quest. be it on the internet ,print media and or talk shows.


----------



## tonynyc

Pearlover90000 said:


> Here in NY we watched Donna on LX NY.
> Now if Sweet & Fat went on the show to represent a bbw in good light, and not as an incoherent loon as Donna did; then we could have the some real discussion.
> 
> She could show she exercises, works, is intelligent, and healthy, and happy with life---love and otherwise.
> 
> That's what needs to be seen.
> 
> Not a Feak-Show, as said.
> 
> PL



*T*rue but that may depend on the potential asshole(s) that may be doing the interview and the comments from the audience....


----------



## sweet&fat

Pearlover90000 said:


> Here in NY we watched Donna on LX NY.
> Now if Sweet & Fat went on the show to represent a bbw in good light, and not as an incoherent loon as Donna did; then we could have the some real discussion.
> 
> She could show she exercises, works, is intelligent, and healthy, and happy with life---love and otherwise.
> 
> That's what needs to be seen.
> 
> Not a Feak-Show, as said.
> 
> PL



Thanks for the support, but I'm certainly NOT saying that I'm good and she's bad. I'm just saying that there needs to be diversity in the representation of the fat community to let people speak for themselves.

And I did not call her a freak show. I said that the media enjoys presenting extreme cases and frames them as such.


----------



## Jes

Pearlover90000 said:


> Here in NY we watched Donna on LX NY.
> Now if Sweet & Fat went on the show to represent a bbw in good light, and not as an incoherent loon as Donna did; then we could have the some real discussion.
> 
> She could show she exercises, works, is intelligent, and healthy, and happy with life---love and otherwise.
> 
> That's what needs to be seen.
> 
> Not a Feak-Show, as said.
> 
> PL



but here's the thing (and I'm attaching this to your post, but not necessarily saying you think this way)--the woman has 80 quatrillion website subscribers. She makes no claims about being anything other than who and what she is. She wears stretchpants, pulls her hair into a ponytail and doesn't speak like a Rhodes scholar. And, for that matter, neither do any of us, at least not all the time. Anyway, I'm sure she is the poster child fantasy of MANY of the FAs here. she's saying out loud ('i want to be immobile!') what many, many FAs love to hear. But she's a freak show? 

I don't know how to unpack all of this, but it's weird from at least 3 different angles.


----------



## superodalisque

Jes said:


> but here's the thing (and I'm attaching this to your post, but not necessarily saying you think this way)--the woman has 80 quatrillion website subscribers. She makes no claims about being anything other than who and what she is. She wears stretchpants, pulls her hair into a ponytail and doesn't speak like a Rhodes scholar. And, for that matter, neither do any of us, at least not all the time. Anyway, I'm sure she is the poster child fantasy of MANY of the FAs here. she's saying out loud ('i want to be immobile!') what many, many FAs love to hear. But she's a freak show?
> 
> I don't know how to unpack all of this, but it's weird from at least 3 different angles.



all of that makes me wonder too. its okay for people to play at it in private and support friends who play at it in a cloistered and seemingly protected online private world. but OMG if the outside world finds out?! its beginning to make me wonder if it isn't nearly the whole of dims BBWs BHMs FAs FFAs etc... that's not in some kind of closet. there are a lot of pots calling kettles black. FAs who have issues coming out really shouldn't take a whole lot of crap dished out from people blaming you about being reticent about preference. the ones of you who are in the closet aren't the only ones for sure.


----------



## chapelhillmensch

_I don't know how to unpack all of this, but it's weird from at least 3 different angles._

Jes you never cease to amaze me at how clever and astute you are.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Blackjack said:


> I dunno- SA has been here before, I think.



yep..I've graced their pages. No bueno


----------



## MattB

No one that I know has asked me about it yet, and as much as I'd like to avoid the subject I think I have no choice but to discuss it if it's brought up by friends or family. I don't think I could pass up the opportunity to set at least a few people straight on the difference between reality and a sensational media story. 

None of us are the sole spokespeople for FA's, feederism or size acceptance anyways, which is obviously one of the many issues with all of this, but being "out there" to me means explaining it as best as I can from my perspective if questioned, even if my hand is forced by someone else's actions. I won't run away from it, however, I won't be bringing it up first. 

It's making me think of baseball (a lot of things make me think about baseball) and steroids. Most players refuse to come clean or answer questions when asked, so the perception is that most players played the last 20 years with syringes hanging out of their butts. Common sense dictates that not all players used, but it's already being called the "Steroid Era". The players who didn't use reputations' are being unfairly tarnished by those who did, and who are using the media to promote their books. The honest players didn't ask for or deserve the scrutiny, but not being honest or forthright when asked the questions is doing damage as well...By NO means am I suggesting that folks on here start talking to tabloids or media about it as it would only fan the flames so to speak, but helping friends and family understand that this is similar to the difference between a 350 pound bodybuilder and someone who hits the gym twice a week (or whatever analogy you need to use...) could be a silver lining...

I'm sure parents with triplets, quads, or quints had to endure "Octomom" talk as well...


----------



## superodalisque

sweet&fat said:


> Do you really think that Donna gets the mike repeatedly because she's more willing than other people to get media exposure? People who promote SA are not HIDING from the media- it actively selects against people that don't make good/sensationalist tv or fit the mold that it wants to see. Mass media will always choose "ZOMG she can't walk 20 feet! Look at her with her kid! She wants to be 1000 lbs! What a freak!" over "Hey- I'm fat and I love my body. Not looking to lose or gain weight, I live an average life." Kind of like the selection of desperately unhappy, suicidal size sixteens who had never been on a date for the show More to Love instead of the plethora of confident young women that you and I both know. Or "globesity." I wish fat people had the control of our representation within the media that you seem to think we have. It's not Donna's fault that the media chooses to represent fat people in the manner it wishes, but it is her fault that SHE chooses to position herself as representative of other fat people.
> 
> To me, supporting SA means recognizing that prejudice against fat does not only affect fat people, though we are often the people who are discriminated against the most. Fat hatred affects society as a whole. I'm not sure how conceiving of the problem on a more macro level translates to fat people merely "accepting" their own bodies. I don't hide my curves or hate my body, and I have put my own naked body into the public sphere repeatedly to advance SA (in addition to writing/organizing). So where's my mike?




i agree with you on a lot of points. but overall i think there is a problem in people determining whether people who are fat are SA or not based on _how_ they are fat. IMO fat people have the right to determine how they manage their own bodies. they also have the right to create any image they like about how they manage their own bodies. there is no one particular way to be acceptably fat. the truth is at the base of it we are all fat. and maybe this kind of attention could show how irrational fat hatred was if more fat people didn't buy into what non fat people's idea of acceptably fat is. i also don't think this would be as much of a problem if this were a male. after all people still don't really seem to feel that women's bodies truly belong to them.
men engage in all kinds of risky behavior and there is never such of an outcry. i think the real issue is that people like to control women's bodies and their ways of being and still feel they have the right to. another big reason i think people have a problem with her is because she doesn't validate their belief system. she's not bowing to the perimeters established by average society or even by other fat people. she isn't crying. she isn't publicly hating her body. she is not begging or pledging to lose weight. she's been saying she was trying to be 1000lbs for ages. i don't see any real difference in her. people are talking as though its truly happening and that this is not as much of a role playing fantasy as anything else on dims--just taken to the nth degree. i think its really that people are afraid of how they are going to be viewed because they already belong to dims and they already think that average people view them as individuals the same way they do Donna. 

it really is unsettling to me that a lot of the same people who fantasize about women like her find her so disgusting because she has taken her act out of the closet. so what does that mean? fat women are only desirable in this way in secret and in private? maybe we should ask her to wear hijab when she goes out?


----------



## cinnamitch

Well the crap has wafted over to Minnesota. On our local program Twin Cities Live, they are talking about this issue. You know one of the hosts of the program was very vocal in his support of the rights of the larger people, but even this is something he cannot get behind. So here you go we take a step forward in size acceptance by getting some support from main stream media, and take a giant step back when issues such as this latest publicity stunt come up.


----------



## MattB

superodalisque said:


> snip
> 
> i also don't think this would be as much of a problem if this were a male. after all people still don't really seem to feel that women's bodies truly belong to them.
> men engage in all kinds of risky behavior and there is never such of an outcry. i think the real issue is that people like to control women's bodies and their ways of being and still feel they have the right to. another big reason i think people have a problem with her is because she doesn't validate their belief system. she's not bowing to the perimeters established by average society or even by other fat people. she isn't crying. she isn't publicly hating her body. she is not begging or pledging to lose weight. she's been saying she was trying to be 1000lbs for ages. i don't see any real difference in her. people are talking as though its truly happening and that this is not as much of a role playing fantasy as anything else on dims--just taken to the 9nth degree. i think its really that people are afraid of how they are going to be viewed because they already belong to dims and they already think that average people view them as individuals the same way they do Donna.
> 
> it really is unsettling to me that a lot of the same people who fantasize about women like her find her so disgusting because she has taken her act out of the closet. so what does that mean? fat women are only desirable in this way in secret and in private? maybe we should ask her to wear hijab when she goes out?



I believe you're right. If it was a guy, and he had a girlfriend to take care of the kids, and above all IF HE WAS FUNNY, there wouldn't be so much venom from the public. It would still be there, but not to this extent. 

There is a double standard, but to be fair we can only speculate on that since in this situation it's the same person, female, who keeps going to the media for attention in the first place.


----------



## sweet&fat

superodalisque said:


> i agree with you on a lot of points. but overall i think there is a problem in people determining whether people who are fat are SA or not based on _how_ they are fat. IMO fat people have the right to determine how they manage their own bodies. they also have the right to create any image they like about how they manage their own bodies. there is no one particular way to be acceptably fat. the truth is at the base of it we are all fat. and maybe this kind of attention could show how irrational fat hatred was if more fat people didn't buy into what non fat people's idea of acceptably fat is. i also don't think this would be as much of a problem if this were a male. after all people still don't really seem to feel that women's bodies truly belong to them.
> men engage in all kinds of risky behavior and there is never such of an outcry. i think the real issue is that people like to control women's bodies and their ways of being and still feel they have the right to. another big reason i think people have a problem with her is because she doesn't validate their belief system. she's not bowing to the perimeters established by average society or even by other fat people. she isn't crying. she isn't publicly hating her body. she is not begging or pledging to lose weight. she's been saying she was trying to be 1000lbs for ages. i don't see any real difference in her. people are talking as though its truly happening and that this is not as much of a role playing fantasy as anything else on dims--just taken to the 9nth degree. i think its really that people are afraid of how they are going to be viewed because they already belong to dims and they already think that average people view them as individuals the same way they do Donna.
> 
> it really is unsettling to me that a lot of the same people who fantasize about women like her find her so disgusting because she has taken her act out of the closet. so what does that mean? fat women are only desirable in this way in secret and in private? maybe we should ask her to wear hijab when she goes out?



Yes, you make a very valid point. For me, this has been a very interesting discussion. Thank you.


----------



## Jes

superodalisque said:


> it really is unsettling to me that a lot of the same people who fantasize about women like her find her so disgusting because she has taken her act out of the closet. so what does that mean? fat women are only desirable in this way in secret and in private? maybe we should ask her to wear hijab when she goes out?



yeah, that's what I was trying to get at in my earlier post. It says something strange that the Great White Hope is a 'freakshow', too. I don't profess to like feeding or gaining or being the Rosa Parks of anything (fuck, even Rosa Parks never would've said she was the Rosa Parks of anything!) but many here do. Maybe it's more evidence that people like fatness b/c of the hidden underbelly (!) and the taboo factor. You put it allover the morning chat shows and it's not your dirty little secret anymore. Is it a boner killer b/c Donna isn't strapped to a bed with a feeding tube against her will but, instead, the one SEEMINGLY taking ownership of her fantasy/reality?

I don't know. I'm not sure I can really make the last argument up there, but like I've said, a lot of undercurrents are going on here and they're almost all crazy!

www.cuckoo.com!


----------



## disconnectedsmile

superodalisque said:


> it really is unsettling to me that a lot of the same people who fantasize about women like her find her so disgusting because she has taken her act out of the closet. so what does that mean? fat women are only desirable in this way in secret and in private? maybe we should ask her to wear hijab when she goes out?


speaking for myself, and only for myself...
what i take issue with is not that she's taken her fetish out of the closet, but that she elected herself to be the voice of feedees and feeders everywhere.
i take issue because her desires don't reflect everyone's, and she does not speak for me.


----------



## Jes

chapelhillmensch said:


> _I don't know how to unpack all of this, but it's weird from at least 3 different angles._
> 
> Jes you never cease to amaze me at how clever and astute you are.



my brain is starting its own paysite. Line forms to the left; pack a lunch.

i think a lot of people have had a lot of interesting things to say in this thread.


----------



## Seth Warren

exile in thighville said:


> try googling donna simpson.



From Wikipedia:


> *Donna Simpson* is an Australian guitarist, vocalist, and songwriter famous as one-third of the Australian folk rock band _The Waifs_.



First page of Google results - perfect...just too perfect.


----------



## tonynyc

MattB said:


> By NO means am I suggesting that folks on here start talking to tabloids or media about it as it would only fan the flames so to speak, but helping friends and family understand that this is similar to the difference between a 350 pound bodybuilder and someone who hits the gym twice a week (or whatever analogy you need to use...) could be a silver lining...
> 
> I'm sure parents with triplets, quads, or quints had to endure "Octomom" talk as well...



*T*aking your Bodybuilding analogy one step further... it is a given that most of the top competitors today have to take steriods to compete at the top of their sport.

In the "bodybuilding" sub-culture there was much anger expressed by those competitors concerning an even smaller segment of bodybuilders who chose to inject synthrol into their muscles for an even more extreme look.

I'm sure many of the folks there had to also endure the endless "Greg Valentino" comments


----------



## superodalisque

disconnectedsmile said:


> speaking for myself, and only for myself...
> what i take issue with is not that she's taken her fetish out of the closet, but that she elected herself to be the voice of feedees and feeders everywhere.
> i take issue because her desires don't reflect everyone's, and she does not speak for me.



so where is your true voice? what alternatives are there? if there are alternatives why aren't they managing their careers in more visible ways. maybe thats the question you need to be asking.to an outsider it just looks like people just feel its better that it be secret. 

i think its fine to say her ideas differ from mine. her ways of being differ from mine, but acting as though she has no right to represent her version of SA is kinda like what average people who hate fat folks overall are saying. maybe it hurts SA to mirror that attitude? does it make sense to say that just because she is not my idea of SA or my idea of feederism that she doesn't have the right?


----------



## Jes

Jack Secret said:


> The story was about her goal of reaching 1000 pounds. She described it as a fantasy goal but was cool with actually attaining that amount.
> 
> It seems to me like she looks a lot different on TV.



Too bad the camera doesn't add 400 lbs--her work would be done!


----------



## disconnectedsmile

superodalisque said:


> so where is your true voice?


i'm my own voice.


----------



## superodalisque

Jes said:


> yeah, that's what I was trying to get at in my earlier post. It says something strange that the Great White Hope is a 'freakshow', too. I don't profess to like feeding or gaining or being the Rosa Parks of anything (fuck, even Rosa Parks never would've said she was the Rosa Parks of anything!) but many here do. Maybe it's more evidence that people like fatness b/c of the hidden underbelly (!) and the taboo factor. You put it allover the morning chat shows and it's not your dirty little secret anymore. Is it a boner killer b/c Donna isn't strapped to a bed with a feeding tube against her will but, instead, the one SEEMINGLY taking ownership of her fantasy/reality?
> 
> I don't know. I'm not sure I can really make the last argument up there, but like I've said, a lot of undercurrents are going on here and they're almost all crazy!
> 
> www.cuckoo.com!



yes exactly!!! she is in control of it. she is planning. she is not ashamed of herself. she's telling everyone. as far as we know or are told she's not a victim of any kind. she doesn't seem to be a victim of a food addiction. no one appears to be forcing her. even what i've seen of her stuff with funnels etc... she is reaching for it herself. no one seems to be forcing her to do anything as far as i know. she isn't alone. she has a loving family, friends, a full life and even travels abroad quite a bit. and maybe her lack of tearful apologies and self disgust is a part of that as well. for someone who plans to be immobile she has an awfully full life and a whole lot more freedom than a lot of folks here in many ways. so for right now anyway, her fat is not her own bound foot.


----------



## superodalisque

disconnectedsmile said:


> i'm my own voice.



i like that answer. we need to have more like that.
Donna's is hers too.


----------



## MattB

tonynyc said:


> *T*aking your Bodybuilding analogy one step further... it is a given that most of the top competitors today have to take steriods to compete at the top of their sport.
> 
> In the "bodybuilding" sub-culture there was much anger expressed by those competitors concerning an even smaller segment of bodybuilders who chose to inject synthrol into their muscles for an even more extreme look.
> 
> I'm sure many of the folks there had to also endure the endless "Greg Valentino" comments



Yes, Valentino and Synthol came to mind immediately but I wasn't sure if anyone would get the reference unless they saw his TLC show....


----------



## superodalisque

MattB said:


> Yes, Valentino and Synthol came to mind immediately but I wasn't sure if anyone would get the reference unless they saw his TLC show....



did that guy with the exploded forearms use that?


----------



## MattB

superodalisque said:


> did that guy with the exploded forearms use that?



He's denied using Synthol, but doesn't deny injecting 'roids right into his arm. I don't know if he ever copped to it though, I tuned him out a long time ago which BTW is very hard to do...

Sounding more and more similar actually...


----------



## tonynyc

superodalisque said:


> did that guy with the exploded forearms use that?



Yes the except it was the Biceps... 



MattB said:


> He's denied using Synthol, but doesn't deny injecting 'roids right into his arm. I don't know if he ever copped to it though, I tuned him out a long time ago which BTW is very hard to do...
> 
> Sounding more and more similar actually...



*T*o some degree very similair... except that Valentino only focused on his workouts/the injections etc. etc. in that initial documentary and maybe his past relationship (nothing about his earlier marriage or the fact that he has kids) . 

However, He does mention the results of his actions and who it has affected the relationship with his kids briefly in either a documentary called: "Bigger,Faster,Stronger" or in another of the bodybuilding blogs. There are regrets... at the time of the interview his oldest son wanted nothing to do with him and his youngest daughter was just becoming aware of his "internet" infamy.....


----------



## LovelyLiz

exile in thighville said:


> and let's be honest, if a disabled woman runs you over in her wheelchair today it'll be poetic justice



A woman in a wheelchair is not immobile. She can get from point A to point B, she just doesn't do it by walking. She is mobile. That's actually the POINT of the wheelchair...for mobility...


----------



## TraciJo67

I haven't seen her taking ownership for anything but her own lifestyle. I don't remember the "Rosa Parks" comment but I think it was made on this discussion board. However, even if it was made on Prime Time television, even if she proudly waved and shouted out to all of her Dimensions Magazine fans ... who are we to tell her that she should remain in the closet? Especially for the reasons given in this thread: She's ignorant, she's uneducated, she's crazy, she's irresponsible. In short, she's a bad fatty. She belongs here. She posts here. She's strayed outside of the paysite boards and she does contribute to various threads. And I'd be willing to bet that more than a few Dims participants have viewed her paysite materials, purchased her videos, perhaps even sent her food. Makes me think that the undertone is that it's OK but only so long as someone isn't overtly proud of intentional gaining, it's great so long as it's contained to obscure paysite boards, it's peachy keen just as long as you don't have children (or at least keep them tucked away from the public eye). The mixed messages, the multiple layers of hypocrisy ... it's astonishing to me. 

Once, a moron in a grocery store looked at me, contempt evident on his face, and loudly comment to his wife (and within earshot of everyone in a football stadium sized radius): "God, I don't know how they can let themselves go like that." By that time, I'd already accustomed myself to the pitying looks, the occasional disgusted glares, the impassive eye slide in which I wasn't even seen at all (particularly fun when given to me by a clerk in a store when I was trying to buy something). Comments didn't happen that often, and I was so caught off guard that I just scurried away as quickly as I could without saying a word. THAT is what I think about, whenever I recall that incident. The sense of helplessness and shame, as if I'd done something to deserve to feel either way. 

I've seen such shame-making remarks here, sometimes. They are few and far between and usually well moderated. For the most part, I've always felt that regular Dims participants were at LEAST fat neutral. At minimum. And this? How can anyone separate these remarks made about Donna from remarks made about any fat woman? What sets her apart? That's what I'd really like to know.


----------



## superodalisque

fatgirlflyin said:


> Candy, that's because there is no size acceptance. Not really anyway. NAAFA isn't going to want to be associated with her because of the feeding angle and HAES isn't going to want to be associated with her because she's a bad fatty who's trying to get fatter and doesn't exercise to stay fit or healhty.



sadly so true. its a mirage.


----------



## superodalisque

TraciJo67 said:


> I haven't seen her taking ownership for anything but her own lifestyle. I don't remember the "Rosa Parks" comment but I think it was made on this discussion board. However, even if it was made on Prime Time television, even if she proudly waved and shouted out to all of her Dimensions Magazine fans ... who are we to tell her that she should remain in the closet? Especially for the reasons given in this thread: She's ignorant, she's uneducated, she's crazy, she's irresponsible. In short, she's a bad fatty. She belongs here. She posts here. She's strayed outside of the paysite boards and she does contribute to various threads. And I'd be willing to bet that more than a few Dims participants have viewed her paysite materials, purchased her videos, perhaps even sent her food. Makes me think that the undertone is that it's OK but only so long as someone isn't overtly proud of intentional gaining, it's great so long as it's contained to obscure paysite boards, it's peachy keen just as long as you don't have children (or at least keep them tucked away from the public eye). The mixed messages, the multiple layers of hypocrisy ... it's astonishing to me.
> 
> Once, a moron in a grocery store looked at me, contempt evident on his face, and loudly comment to his wife (and within earshot of everyone in a football stadium sized radius): "God, I don't know how they can let themselves go like that." By that time, I'd already accustomed myself to the pitying looks, the occasional disgusted glares, the impassive eye slide in which I wasn't even seen at all (particularly fun when given to me by a clerk in a store when I was trying to buy something). Comments didn't happen that often, and I was so caught off guard that I just scurried away as quickly as I could without saying a word. THAT is what I think about, whenever I recall that incident. The sense of helplessness and shame, as if I'd done something to deserve to feel either way.
> 
> I've seen such shame-making remarks here, sometimes. They are few and far between and usually well moderated. For the most part, I've always felt that regular Dims participants were at LEAST fat neutral. At minimum. And this? How can anyone separate these remarks made about Donna from remarks made about any fat woman? What sets her apart? That's what I'd really like to know.



so beautifully said and they wouldn't let me rep you


----------



## Pearlover90000

Perhaps I missed the mark on this.

But when thinking soley on representation factor, I think having you would be a better bet, not that she's "bad."
I didn't really mean that.
And, who's saying for her to cover up like a middle-eastern woman?

She has been talking about 1000lbs for years, that's true, and that's what got her on all of the TV, and to most, that's what counts--the Extreme.

It's just at the end of all of it----too Negative, just too negative, if you really think about it.
And the reactions about her children, just give more ammo to the negative.

PL



sweet&fat said:


> Thanks for the support, but I'm certainly NOT saying that I'm good and she's bad. I'm just saying that there needs to be diversity in the representation of the fat community to let people speak for themselves.
> 
> And I did not call her a freak show. I said that the media enjoys presenting extreme cases and frames them as such.


----------



## Pearlover90000

You know what?
They showed clips from her show Again today on LX-NY, and reactions(all negative) from people on the street( what a surprise).

And you know what?

Sweet and Fat -could -go on the show in response to all of this publicity; if she had the urge to; in light of them spending an extra 10 minutes at the top of the hour to show Donna again, after her appearence yesterday.

Just a thought, and thanks for making me [email protected]

PL




sweet&fat said:


> Yes, you make a very valid point. For me, this has been a very interesting discussion. Thank you.


----------



## Jack Secret

Jes said:


> Too bad the camera doesn't add 400 lbs--her work would be done!



wow... I really needed that!


----------



## ashmamma84

Jes, you are too much!


----------



## LurkingBBW

yesterday in NY. She was saying how she eats only healthy food but, in large quantities. As a fatty myself, I find that hard to believe. You don't get to be that size eating all healthy food and I'm only about half her size. I did happen to catch that Tyra show where she said that she weighed 600 pounds (that was last year) sometime. She also admitted that she wasn't sure because she didn't have a scale at here home that could weigh her so, they brought here a scale and she was 530 something pounds and said how upset she was. That she was sure that she was fatter. There is no question that she is loving this publicity. I really feel for her kids and do think that she could lose her 4 year old if she keeps this up.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Omg.
She is about to be on Access Hollywood right now.


----------



## chapelhillmensch

And Guess what, She is going to be on Entertainment Tonight in about 10 mins (7:45pm EST)........

What did ZZ Top once say "She's Bad,She's Nationwide"

And the Tag Line for the segment is:

_See the woman who is eating herself to a 1000 pounds....And the daughter who is watching her do it._

They are having a sit down (full segment) on Monday with her.

It wasn't as bad as it could have been. Although I could have done without the 'He loves my cellulite bumps'


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Just a thought,How many Mothers out there are on some sort of prescription drug and tend to abuse them? Or maybe drink a glass or two of wine while they are popping a Vicodin. Fat,Skinny,Short or Tall all types of people have problems. Whether they bring it on themselves or it happens by accident the worst thing we can do is judge. And to keep constantly bringing up 'her child' is just an easy way to dismiss her. Because God knows any sane person would not want anything traumatic to happen to any child. But before we even start thinking about _'taking her child away'_ Then every child of an alcoholic needs to be taken away as well. 

As a child of an alcoholic I speak from a very sad childhood at times


----------



## gangstadawg

Seth Warren said:


> From Wikipedia:
> 
> 
> First page of Google results - perfect...just too perfect.



didnt donna simpson have a guiness record for being the largest woman to give birth?


----------



## DitzyBrunette

chapelhillmensch said:


> But before we even start thinking about _'taking her child away'_ Then every child of an alcoholic needs to be taken away as well.



Well 2 things - first, this thread isn't about debates over whether or not alcoholism is a form of child abuse (which it is, I agree with you) and second, no one in this thread ever said that she is the only abusive mother in the world and alcoholics should keep their kids. So, I don't fully understand your point.


----------



## Angel

TraciJo67 said:


> I've seen such shame-making remarks here, sometimes. They are few and far between and usually well moderated. For the most part, I've always felt that regular Dims participants were at LEAST fat neutral. At minimum. And this? How can anyone separate these remarks made about Donna from remarks made about any fat woman? What sets her apart? That's what I'd really like to know.




First let me say that I'm not speaking for others who have posted what I consider to be _personal_ insults in this thread. I think a personal opinion can be stated without making direct personal insults towards another.


There are various dynamics coming into play within this one person's self exploitation. I say self exploitation because she has _chosen_, _*repeatedly chosen*_, to put herself, her life, and the life of her family out there in the way she has. At first I was going to use the word _drama_ but it's more than drama. It's self seeking fame at whatever cost. We live in a world where reality shows are the norm; a world were we see people air their laundry day after day, hour after hour, talk show after talk show; a world where if a *star* begins to lose popularity they will _pretend_ to have a drug problem and admit themselves into rehab just so they become the talk of the town, the subject of discussion among television show hosts, and so that they will hopefully be featured on the front page of magazines - any magazine, including the rag magazines. Not so long ago *stars* didn't want to be in the rag magazines and were regularily filing lawsuits against the publications. Now we live in a world where it is acceptable to to do whatever you have to do - or whatever you want to do - to get your fifteen minutes of fame.

I think that most fat people here are content to live their lives as _normally_ as possible. The same for those that admire us. We live our lives like _regular people_. We are just like the rest of humanity except we're fat and/or we are attracted to those who are fat. We want to live our lives and be seen or viewed as just as _*normal*_, as just as _*acceptable*_, as just as _*intelligent*_, as just as _*concerned about our health*_, as just as _*concerned about our partner's health and well-being*_, as just as _*concerned about what's best for our family*_ as any other person in society. Outside of and beyond Dimensions or whatever other online community we participate in we hope to be able to live our lives as normal as possible, and we don't seek to draw *negative attention* to ourselves, to our family, or *negative attention to this community*. 

I remember seeing (who I now know are) Conrad and AJ along with other males and females from this community on television daytime talk shows years before I ever discovered Dimensions Magazine or Dimensions online. Usually the talk shows would also feature a fashion show that included BBW modeling plus size clothing and even lingerie. Those shows and the hosts came across as being respectful of the participants. Do you think those participants would have gone on a Jerry Springer type of talk show where they knew the focus wouldn't have been one of showing them in a positive light? And the participants, what do you think their goal was for being on the talk shows? Was it to draw attention to themselves at any cost? Was it to show the viewing audiences that fat people and those that are attracted to fat people are just like everyone else except for the more to love aspect? I know how those shows came across to me - with me being a just another fat woman in society, a fat woman who didn't know anything about fat admireres, a fat woman who had never heard of Size Acceptance or Fat Acceptance or of Dimensions. 


When someone puts themself in the limelight, and puts themself _so_ out there, there is going to be an impact. I think that most of us who appreciate this community and who continue to hope that this community will have something positive to offer in the future would have first taken into consideration what kind of impact our actions (actions being both our choice to 'go public' and our choice of what venue to use) may bring. 

I think that some of the anger being expressed is because this isn't just about _any fat woman_. This isn't a story about your average fat woman just wanting to be seen as normal. It's not even really about living life as a fat woman. It's not even about being into feederism. I don't even think it's about someone who is into feederism and who has a desire or a fantasy to weigh whatever weight. There is exploitation going on and it's not just about a person exploiting themself. Not sure if I should say this or not, but it is how I feel. I feel that someone (not just one person) is exploiting this community, Size Acceptance, Fat Acceptance, FAs, BBW, and SSBBW, gainers, feedees, feeders, and those into feederism for their own desire to draw attention to themself/themselves. It's not simply about a fat woman or _any fat woman_. It's about making a mockery of what so many of us are or making a mockery of what so many of us cherish.


----------



## gangstadawg

free2beme04 said:


> But now they can use a concrete model to compare the entire size acceptance movement to. They've got the poster child they've been dreaming of; they've struck fat-stereotype (and FA stereotype as well) gold. Any kind of fat acceptance we fight for can be diffused into "you support a woman who wants to weigh a thousand pounds, a man that wants to get her to a thousand pounds, and a couple that is completely neglecting their child for their own selfish purposes."



yep they can now attack NAAFA directly and FAs directly.


----------



## tonynyc

Angel said:


> *I remember seeing (who I now know are) Conrad and AJ along with other males and females from this community on television daytime talk shows years before I ever discovered Dimensions Magazine or Dimensions online. Usually the talk shows would also feature a fashion show that included BBW modeling plus size clothing and even lingerie. Those shows and the hosts came across as being respectful of the participants. Do you think those participants would have gone on a Jerry Springer type of talk show where they knew the focus wouldn't have been one of showing them in a positive light? And the participants, what do you think their goal was for being on the talk shows? Was it to draw attention to themselves at any cost? Was it to show the viewing audiences that fat people and those that are attracted to fat people are just like everyone else except for the more to love aspect? I know how those shows came across to me - with me being a just another fat woman in society, a fat woman who didn't know anything about fat admireres, a fat woman who had never heard of Size Acceptance or Fat Acceptance or of Dimensions.
> *


*

Bygone era...the talk shows in the 90's were a far better than the alternatives offered now...*


----------



## gangstadawg

tonynyc said:


> *B*ygone era...the talk shows in the 90's were a far better than the alternatives offered now...



wait a sec if she gets to 1000 pounds would she actually be the worlds largest woman? would that even break the record? i could have swarn there were at least 2 other women that where bigger than 1000lbs at there heaviest. or at 1000lbs she would just be considered the largest woman ALIVE?


----------



## Blackjack

Angel said:


> I feel that someone (not just one person) is exploiting this community, Size Acceptance, Fat Acceptance, FAs, BBW, and SSBBW, gainers, feedees, feeders, and those into feederism for their own desire to draw attention to themself/themselves. It's not simply about a fat woman or _any fat woman_. *It's about making a mockery of what so many of us are or making a mockery of what so many of us cherish*.



This. Exactly this.

I don't get what's so hard to understand.


----------



## Chimpi

candygodiva said:


> Thanks so much for responding. I pretty much figured this was the case. I was being sarcastic.
> 
> It's a shame that a publicly visible example of obesity, is not suitable for Size Acceptance. What a waste of an opportunity to speak out for all fat people's right to exist, whatever their kink. I guess Donna is socially unacceptable, so she should just hurry up and die already? That hurts my feelings worse than anyone calling her a freak or attention whore.



I agree, Candy. Perfect opportunity indeed.
I found this article to be very interesting: http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2010/03/old_bridge_woman_who_wants_to.html
Maybe after a reality show and book deal the big wigs in the Size Acceptance community will charge in? Publicity is a wonderful tool for causes, and this is all over the place. Size Acceptance could use this to its benefit in a _big, gaining_ way.

Also, exactly what Beej said (and thusly what Angel said!).
Exploiting - cha-CHING!


----------



## TraciJo67

Blackjack said:


> This. Exactly this.
> 
> I don't get what's so hard to understand.


 
So if the Donna's of the world would stay quietly in their corners, the fat haters of the world would finally ... FINALLY ... let down their bigotry and open the doors to actually attempting to understand instead of demonize fat people? That seems incredibly naive to me, and THAT is what I don't understand.


----------



## Chimpi

TraciJo67 said:


> So if the Donna's of the world would stay quietly in their corners, the fat haters of the world would finally ... FINALLY ... let down their bigotry and open the doors to actually attempting to understand instead of demonize fat people? That seems incredibly naive to me, and THAT is what I don't understand.



I'm not sure anyone is making the argument that if Donna (or "the Donna's") was (were) not the headline news across(t) the globe people would let down their bigotry and accept her (Donna... or "the Donna's") automatically.
I believe that when this issue is pushed to the front of the news so heavily, with such flaming vigor that it spreads like wildfire around the globe, all it does is bring out the hatred against fat people, the people that admire/love/appreciate/sexualize fat people and anyone in/around this 'movement'.
I think it's sad there aren't organizations heading to the front of the lines refuting/debating such rancid statements as "she's a nasty ass woman," "she should jump off a bridge," "she has psychological issues," "it's child neglect," etc etc .. (and I know this site was made to get away from such statements...) I also think it's sad that profit is being made over this.
This just strikes me, personally, as very scandalous and detrimental to so many other people.

I'm new to this whole ordeal... Just found out about it today.  (I live in a box, behind a shield, with a high gear score and Block rating)


----------



## exile in thighville

mcbeth said:


> A woman in a wheelchair is not immobile. She can get from point A to point B, she just doesn't do it by walking. She is mobile. That's actually the POINT of the wheelchair...for mobility...



listen up, it's *my* figurative disabled woman and if *i* say she's paralyzed from the neck down then she's paralyzed from the neck down

now sit on them apples and smoke it


----------



## candygodiva

Go Donna, it's ya Birfday, lets party like it's ya Birfday! LOL
Five figure deals, man.. smart fatty is smart, considering nobody in the media has figured out it's all a spiel, even though she actually said in an article, that it's a fantasy made up for her fans. LOL :bow:




Chimpi said:


> I agree, Candy. Perfect opportunity indeed.
> I found this article to be very interesting: http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2010/03/old_bridge_woman_who_wants_to.html
> Maybe after a reality show and book deal the big wigs in the Size Acceptance community will charge in? Publicity is a wonderful tool for causes, and this is all over the place. Size Acceptance could use this to its benefit in a _big, gaining_ way.
> 
> Also, exactly what Beej said (and thusly what Angel said!).
> Exploiting - cha-CHING!


----------



## chapelhillmensch

DitzyBrunette said:


> Well 2 things - first, this thread isn't about debates over whether or not alcoholism is a form of child abuse (which it is, I agree with you) and second, no one in this thread ever said that she is the only abusive mother in the world and alcoholics should keep their kids. So, I don't fully understand your point.



Good Points ,First of all I know that this thread is not about debates about alcoholism. I started this thread. I realize I didn't make my point very clear and that I am sorry. I guess what I was trying to say is that everyone (in the media at least) seems to focusing everything on the fact of what it is doing to her 4 year old child. When in reality we as humans should care about the welfare of all children. But sadly we don't. When bringing up the alcoholism I was merely trying to say that the woman interviewing Donna,Could be an alcoholic and if she fits into society's eyes of a 'good size' then there would not be any talk of taking her children away. Yet Donna talks about going to a 1000 pounds and as Joy Behar said: _"they should take her child away and she should jump off a bridge"_. In fact I would say probably 90% of all boards threads that are discussing this topic say her children should be taken away. Like the old saying goes "One who lives in glass houses,should not throw stones'. How many of those posters know people whose children could be taken away for any number of reasons,in fact even in this thread I am sure we all know what some people might call 'bad parents'. 

In my opinion if we want to discuss Donna great,Want to discuss how it effects the Fat community as a whole great. But as I stated earlier it is very easy to use the old 'look what it is doing to her children'. We should care about the children anyway.

I hope that makes sense,and if not (shrug) oh well. This has turned into a very good thread and there are some really great post's


----------



## calauria

Well, it looks to me that there is not much of an SA community left, well, if there is I can't tell by all the negative comments and especially name calling made here. Besides, you never know, she maybe perfectly healthy at 1000 lbs. No one knows for sure. Maybe her body will be able to handle the weight. We don't know. People say all the time that fat people are not healthy even at 200 lbs, 300 lbs. etc..and we know perfectly well that there are people at these weights who are healthy.

An her children being removed?? That is kinda being ridiculous. As long as her children are happy, well taken care of, and not in any kind of danger, then there is no reason why her children should be taken away.

I'm not inspired to fall into her footsteps, because I don't want to be 1000 lbs. nor do I want to gain anymore weight, but I would never talk about her or call her names like some of you have. I'm very disappointed in a lot of you. It's her life and her body, if her kids and husband are not traumatized by it and she is not hurting anybody else, well, what she does is her business and she has the right to be herself.

A lot of you I can't tell that your NOT FATPHOBIC, because you sure as hell sound like fat haters.


----------



## calauria

candygodiva said:


> Go Donna, it's ya Birfday, lets party like it's ya Birfday! LOL
> Five figure deals, man.. smart fatty is smart, considering nobody in the media has figured out it's all a spiel, even though she actually said in an article, that it's a fantasy made up for her fans. LOL :bow:



Exactly!! But now we know what a lot of members on Dims, _really_ think!!


----------



## Wagimawr

TraciJo67 said:


> So if the Donna's of the world would stay quietly in their corners, the fat haters of the world would finally ... FINALLY ... let down their bigotry and open the doors to actually attempting to understand instead of demonize fat people? That seems incredibly naive to me, and THAT is what I don't understand.


Are you reaching for an answer of "we don't care if it gets better, we just don't want it to get worse and this is definitely worse"? If so, I think there's SOME middle ground between that and "oh hey whatever she wants to do is cool". The point seems to be that this is exposing the WORST aspects of fat, as it's considered by the general populace, and this is something that people who actually find fat to be a good thing really DON'T need muddying up the waters.


----------



## chapelhillmensch

candygodiva said:


> Go Donna, it's ya Birfday, lets party like it's ya Birfday! LOL
> Five figure deals, man.. smart fatty is smart, considering nobody in the media has figured out it's all a spiel, even though she actually said in an article, that it's a fantasy made up for her fans. LOL :bow:



Candy maybe it's my love of punk/goth music. Maybe its yours Zatfig Bettie Paige quasi cool style. But if anyone deserved a 5 figure deal for a site you should be one of them :smitten:

Just saying 

Cheers


----------



## gangstadawg

calauria said:


> Well, it looks to me that there is not much of an SA community left, well, if there is I can't tell by all the negative comments and especially name calling made here. Besides, you never know, she maybe perfectly healthy at 1000 lbs. No one knows for sure. Maybe her body will be able to handle the weight. We don't know. People say all the time that fat people are not healthy even at 200 lbs, 300 lbs. etc..and we know perfectly well that there are people at these weights who are healthy.



i seriously doubt her body can handle 1000lbs. also how tall is she?


----------



## Blackjack

TraciJo67 said:


> So if the Donna's of the world would stay quietly in their corners, the fat haters of the world would finally ... FINALLY ... let down their bigotry and open the doors to actually attempting to understand instead of demonize fat people? That seems incredibly naive to me, and THAT is what I don't understand.



Perhaps you don't understand because that's not in any way what I'm saying.


----------



## calauria

gangstadawg said:


> i seriously doubt her body can handle 1000lbs. also how tall is she?



The medical world has been saying this same thing about people who are 200 and 300 lbs. Though it may "seem" that her body might not be able to take it, we don't know that for fact.


----------



## Angel

candygodiva said:


> considering nobody in the media has figured out it's all a spiel, even though she actually said in an article, that it's a fantasy made up for her fans. LOL



It sure didn't sound like it was a fantasy when she first posted her "intentions" here on the Forums. 

Wonder at what point it became a fantasy or spiel instead of an intention?

Wonder what all these guys that have been _supporting_ her and sending her food are going to do now that they know the truth, that they have all been played?


----------



## candygodiva

Didn't she post it on the Weight Board?

Oh, and they're not really getting played. If they enjoy the fantasy, and she enjoys the food and stuffs they send, it's a win win.



Angel said:


> It sure didn't sound like it was a fantasy when she first posted her "intentions" here on the Forums.
> 
> Wonder at what point it became a fantasy or spiel instead of an intention?
> 
> Wonder what all these guys that have been _supporting_ her and sending her food are going to do now that they know the truth, that they have all been played?


----------



## Blackjack

candygodiva said:


> Didn't she post it on the Weight Board?



There, yes, but also discussed it in chat- regular chat. And she's discussed it openly elsewhere on the boards.


----------



## candygodiva

I appreciate that, love, but I've had my 15 minutes already, and real fame is not for me. I'm a happy fatty, just sitting back enjoying the show.



chapelhillmensch said:


> Candy maybe it's my love of punk/goth music. Maybe its yours Zatfig Bettie Paige quasi cool style. But if anyone deserved a 5 figure deal for a site you should be one of them :smitten:
> 
> Just saying
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Mathias

calauria said:


> Well, it looks to me that there is not much of an SA community left, well, if there is I can't tell by all the negative comments and especially name calling made here. Besides, you never know, she maybe perfectly healthy at 1000 lbs. No one knows for sure. Maybe her body will be able to handle the weight. We don't know. People say all the time that fat people are not healthy even at 200 lbs, 300 lbs. etc..and we know perfectly well that there are people at these weights who are healthy.
> 
> An her children being removed?? That is kinda being ridiculous. As long as her children are happy, well taken care of, and not in any kind of danger, then there is no reason why her children should be taken away.
> 
> I'm not inspired to fall into her footsteps, because I don't want to be 1000 lbs. nor do I want to gain anymore weight, but I would never talk about her or call her names like some of you have. I'm very disappointed in a lot of you. It's her life and her body, if her kids and husband are not traumatized by it and she is not hurting anybody else, well, what she does is her business and she has the right to be herself.
> 
> A lot of you I can't tell that your NOT FATPHOBIC, because you sure as hell sound like fat haters.




We're not fat haters. We're just pissed because it's hard enough to constantly dispel all of the negative stereotypes that fat people face and how people may think FA's are freaks and generalizations like that. Now Donna goes on a media blitz and perpetuates all the stereotypes that make fat people look bad, and worse yet, THIS SITE is mentioned. Now people think everyone who frequents here is like her. We aren't.


----------



## Angel

candygodiva said:


> Didn't she post it on the Weight Board?
> 
> Oh, and they're not really getting played. If they enjoy the fantasy, and she enjoys the food and stuffs they send, it's a win win.



This is Dimensions, not Fantasy Feeder. 

There is a difference between an understood fantasy and a lie and someone taking advantage of others.

I'm not dumb. 

Some of the guys believed her stated intentions, that she was intentionally gaining, that she wanted to gain to 1000 (whether or not she ever would get there.) 

That's why I said earlier that it was a mockery of what/who some of us are.


----------



## candygodiva

Perhaps it's a real fantasy for her as well, but seriously, IMO, I think she's just really good at marketing herself and her business. She's hit pay dirt here.
I really feel for the folks who's lives may be affected negatively by it, but we kinda knew it was all gonna blow up eventually. <~~~ see what I did there?



Blackjack said:


> There, yes, but also discussed it in chat- regular chat. And she's discussed it openly elsewhere on the boards.


----------



## candygodiva

I don't like to point fingers, or call people dumb. I just have my own ideas and opinions on why this is happening at this point and time in the media. They have their own agendas, just like she does. Create a big enough moral panic about obesity, and .. well.. who knows what they can do to fat people.

I see a future where we're all lined up, being shoved onto the trains, on our way to fat camp where we're forced to either lose weight or die. Donna's contribution to the fat stigma is only part of the big picture. Unless the hate is outlawed, fat will be. That's just my humble opinion/prophecy.

Edit: Oh yeah, and I know this isn't Fantasy Feeder. We wouldn't want to be associated with those freaks, right? *snicker* And the guys that sent her money or food, got to come. That seems like a pretty fair exchange to me. LOL

Re-edit: "The whole thing about the 1,000 pounds is a fantasy I provide to my fans," she tells ABCNews.com, upset about the exaggerated coverage."
http://abcnews.go.com/Business/anti-obesity-drive-ladies-living/story?id=10103942
Somehow every show I've seen since I saw this article, is all up in arms about her desire to gain to 1000lbs. I guess they didn't read this article before voicing their opinions on the subject.

I'm done here, carry on with your pitchforks and torches. 



Angel said:


> This is Dimensions, not Fantasy Feeder.
> 
> There is a difference between an understood fantasy and a lie and someone taking advantage of others.
> 
> I'm not dumb.
> 
> Some of the guys believed her stated intentions, that she was intentionally gaining, that she wanted to gain to 1000 (whether or not she ever would get there.)
> 
> That's why I said earlier that it was a mockery of what/who some of us are.


----------



## toni

I just saw her story on CBS. It sent chills down my spine. Especially when they started talking about the FAs (yes they said FA on the news) who pay to see her eat and want her fatter.  I think it will be very easy for people to associate all fas with the 1000lb fantasy.

Great way to keep them in the closet.


----------



## gangstadawg

calauria said:


> The medical world has been saying this same thing about people who are 200 and 300 lbs. Though it may "seem" that her body might not be able to take it, we don't know that for fact.



but thats 200-300lbs. 1000lbs is a whole nother arena. maybe if some of it was muscle mass and maybe if she was taller (like 6ft+) then that might work like sort of a buffer but i still can practically guarantee immobility at that weight. its not just the weight its also what is she eating and how much of it thats also going to affect her health and if its tons of junk food and straight up unhealthy crap then her body is only going to be able to take so much.


----------



## gangstadawg

toni said:


> I just saw her story on CBS. It sent chills down my spine. Especially when they started talking about the FAs (yes they said FA on the news) who pay to see her eat and want her fatter.  I think it will be very easy for people to associate all fas with the 1000lb fantasy.
> 
> Great way to keep them in the closet.



got a link? edit: nevermind found it. yep FA was mentioned. may need a cloak device soon.


----------



## Jes

i just watched this clip:
http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/bestoftv/2010/03/17/behar.donna.simpson.intv.cnn?hpt=C2
is this what some of you were talking about? I've never liked Dr. Drew, but I thought the piece was...I don't want to say good, b/c it's not journalistic and it's certainly biased, but I thought the discussion was interesting, personally.


----------



## gangstadawg

Jes said:


> i just watched this clip:
> http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/bestoftv/2010/03/17/behar.donna.simpson.intv.cnn?hpt=C2
> is this what some of you were talking about? I've never liked Dr. Drew, but I thought the piece was...I don't want to say good, b/c it's not journalistic and it's certainly biased, but I thought the discussion was interesting, personally.



some of it was offensive.


----------



## Weeze

Jes said:


> i just watched this clip:
> http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/bestoftv/2010/03/17/behar.donna.simpson.intv.cnn?hpt=C2
> is this what some of you were talking about? I've never liked Dr. Drew, but I thought the piece was...I don't want to say good, b/c it's not journalistic and it's certainly biased, but I thought the discussion was interesting, personally.



oh my fucking god.
just...
oh my god.


----------



## LovelyLiz

exile in thighville said:


> listen up, it's *my* figurative disabled woman and if *i* say she's paralyzed from the neck down then she's paralyzed from the neck down
> 
> now sit on them apples and smoke it



People paralyzed from the neck down can still be mobile. They have sip-puff wheelchairs and other adaptive technology to get around. Maybe they are not mobile like you're mobile...but they can be mobile just the same. 

Don't mess with former special ed teachers.


----------



## thatgirl08

Things that clip taught me:

1. I distance myself from people through my fetish.
2. I'm a porn star.
3. I have a sex addiction.
4. Comedians qualify as commentors on issues relating to weight and fetishes.


----------



## Edens_heel

calauria said:


> Exactly!! But now we know what a lot of members on Dims, _really_ think!!



Watch what you say - a number of BBWs on here have also come out of the woodwork to voice their disapproval. And many of the comments and arguments outline their valid points very clearly. It's ignorant to suggest that such concerns automatically make someone not a "true" FA or size activist. There are limits for everyone, and things that, to some, are very wrong and destructive to how they perceive the fat acceptance movement and surrounding issues.

Would I care if she was without children? Not as much, no. It's her life, and I would still think she is a poor example to set for size acceptance as being something apart from size fetishism. But she does have children, and she is risking her life, WILLINGLY. I don't give a hot damn if she's healthy as a horse right now. The point is the dramatic risk she's taking every single day of taking an axe to that health and cutting her life short, not to mention exposing her child to what is a fetish, not simply a lifestyle choice.

And yes, for the record, I think that if she does continue that the state would be justified in taking away her kids. They do not deserve to be put in this possible position of having to look after their mother, who has willingly eaten herself to immobility, confinement, and possibly ill health and death. No child deserves to have a parent put them in such a position.


----------



## Edens_heel

calauria said:


> People say all the time that fat people are not healthy even at 200 lbs, 300 lbs. etc..and we know perfectly well that there are people at these weights who are healthy.



And there's a huge fucking difference between 200 or 300 pounds and 1,000. And if you want to call me fat phobic for pointing this out, that is in your power, but it will only serve to illustrate the insanity of the original statement. NO human body is meant to withstand 1,000 pounds of weight on it. She will die young, and if she doesn't, then she'll live as a blight on the lives of those that love and care for her, because they'll be forced to do her living for her.


----------



## gangstadawg

Edens_heel said:


> And there's a huge fucking difference between 200 or 300 pounds and 1,000. And if you want to call me fat phobic for pointing this out, that is in your power, but it will only serve to illustrate the insanity of the original statement. NO human body is meant to withstand 1,000 pounds of weight on it. She will die young, and if she doesn't, then she'll live as a blight on the lives of those that love and care for her, because they'll be forced to do her living for her.



THANK YOU for pointing that out. the human body is not designed to handle 1000lbs. and since she isnt moving around at all (she isnt building any kind of muscle mass) and since she is not all that tall from what i see and depending on what she eats and how much of it is going to be among the things that will determine how her health will fair and at 1000lbs i can pretty much say she will be immobile.


----------



## JoyJoy

People, come on. 

Donna Simpson has a fetish and encourages and caters to others who have a fetish, and we should allow her to do so freely, whatever the consequences. 

Right? Isn't that how that goes?


----------



## calauria

gangstadawg said:


> but thats 200-300lbs. 1000lbs is a whole nother arena. maybe if some of it was muscle mass and maybe if she was taller (like 6ft+) then that might work like sort of a buffer but i still can practically guarantee immobility at that weight. its not just the weight its also what is she eating and how much of it thats also going to affect her health and if its tons of junk food and straight up unhealthy crap then her body is only going to be able to take so much.



But no one knows for a fact of what "how much" is....Is all I'm saying...


----------



## fatlane

She has engaged in puffery and the mainstream media, loathe to actually check facts or run an in-depth analysis on a topic of substance, picked it up at face value and ran with it. She is this month's shark attack. Once the Greek peso collapses, we'll ignore her and carry on with our lives of quiet desperation.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Jes, you know I've often agreed with you. But with this little exchange:

"If she has a taco, she's turned on, is that it?"
"It's the guys watching her. The guys watching get turned on when she eats the taco."
"Oh, because they hate women and they want to watch them die."

This made me physically ill. You can't think this video is in any way NOT a negative. Now all FAs into watching fat women eat apparently want those women to die. Lovely.


----------



## gangstadawg

calauria said:


> But no one knows for a fact of what "how much" is....Is all I'm saying...



maybe not a exact number but we can get a between number x and number Y.

she is 600lbs and can barly walk 20 ft with out getting winded so i say between 700-1000lbs immobility will hit. plus the way she is built may not help it either.


----------



## gangstadawg

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Jes, you know I've often agreed with you. But with this little exchange:
> 
> "If she has a taco, she's turned on, is that it?"
> "It's the guys watching her. The guys watching get turned on when she eats the taco."
> "Oh, because they hate women and they want to watch them die."
> 
> This made me physically ill. You can't think this video is in any way NOT a negative. Now all FAs into watching fat women eat apparently want those women to die. Lovely.



yep we are now murderers. its like that movie FEED all over again.


----------



## calauria

Edens_heel said:


> Watch what you say - a number of BBWs on here have also come out of the woodwork to voice their disapproval. And many of the comments and arguments outline their valid points very clearly. It's ignorant to suggest that such concerns automatically make someone not a "true" FA or size activist. There are limits for everyone, and things that, to some, are very wrong and destructive to how they perceive the fat acceptance movement and surrounding issues.
> 
> Would I care if she was without children? Not as much, no. It's her life, and I would still think she is a poor example to set for size acceptance as being something apart from size fetishism. But she does have children, and she is risking her life, WILLINGLY. I don't give a hot damn if she's healthy as a horse right now. The point is the dramatic risk she's taking every single day of taking an axe to that health and cutting her life short, not to mention exposing her child to what is a fetish, not simply a lifestyle choice.
> 
> And yes, for the record, I think that if she does continue that the state would be justified in taking away her kids. They do not deserve to be put in this possible position of having to look after their mother, who has willingly eaten herself to immobility, confinement, and possibly ill health and death. No child deserves to have a parent put them in such a position.



Read what I wrote, again..Nowhere did I state specifically, BBWs or FAs, I just stated members of Dims. If they disapprove, they don't have to be so nasty and call her names.

And, according to societies standards, even if we are not trying to get up to 1000 lbs, aren't all of us fat people, who chose to remain fat are WILLINGLY putting our lives at risk, too? Just because of the members of Dims have a limit of what they will accept does not mean Donna or anyone else has to have that same limit.

And about her children being taken away, you don't know a thing about what goes on inside her household, so you don't have the right to make that judgement.


----------



## Edens_heel

calauria said:


> But no one knows for a fact of what "how much" is....Is all I'm saying...



Okay, I've gotta remove myself from this discussion before I say something that will likely incur the wrath of mods.

My head is going to explode if I keep reading comments like this.


----------



## calauria

gangstadawg said:


> maybe not a exact number but we can get a between number x and number Y.
> 
> *she is 600lbs and can barly walk 20 ft with out getting winded* so i say between 700-1000lbs immobility will hit. plus the way she is built may not help it either.



That was not a stated fact, that was a rumor. Someone just stated that they saw her recently dancing with her husband.


----------



## calauria

Edens_heel said:


> Okay, I've gotta remove myself from this discussion before I say something that will likely incur the wrath of mods.
> 
> My head is going to explode if I keep reading comments like this.



Well, everyone is entitled to their own opinion whether you like it or not.


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown

calauria said:


> But no one knows for a fact of what "how much" is....Is all I'm saying...



No, here I must _emphatically disagree_ with this. NO WAY can a person be entirely healthy and/or in a good physical condition weighing 1000 lbs. That's not even logical.

Let's think about what the body goes through and what realistically happens with someone carrying that much weight on their physical structure...feeder/fat fantasies aside (and these ARE fantasies). That's way different from someone being 200-300 lbs, as mentioned previously.

Come on, you got to admit this.

I say this as a fellow BBW and someone who doesn't fit the BMI chart predictions and standards, height and weight wise.

I don't need to defend fatness to the point of where it makes no sense to do so, in contexts like this...especially if someone is _willingly_ trying to reach 1000 lbs. 

It's true that certain people can be healthy at weights or sizes that others can't because body structure and type is different for everyone. But I think weights near 1000 lbs would defeat anyone and cause serious issues.

*I can totally be size positive/fat happy in general and about myself but still admit these things at the end of the day. I think that's important, healthy and realistic.*


----------



## Edens_heel

calauria said:


> Read what I wrote, again..Nowhere did I state specifically, BBWs or FAs, I just stated members of Dims. If they disapprove, they don't have to be so nasty and call her names.
> 
> And, according to societies standards, even if we are not trying to get up to 1000 lbs, aren't all of us fat people, who chose to remain fat are WILLINGLY putting our lives at risk, too? Just because of the members of Dims have a limit of what they will accept does not mean Donna or anyone else has to have that same limit.
> 
> And about her children being taken away, you don't know a thing about what goes on inside her household, so you don't have the right to make that judgement.



Yes, maybe you are willingly remaining fat and opening up the door to new possible health problems, sure, but again there is a giant, grand-canyon of a fucking gap between 300 and 1,000. That's another two BBW's and and anorexic supermodel tossed on to the frame of one human being.

And I don't have to know what's going on in her household to know that a three year old who is exposed to her mother's life-threatening fetish on a daily basis (just watching someone eat as much as her is, in effect, exposing the child to this), as well as the needs and requirements for those who have to help take care of her - and will be required to do even more if and when she hits that magic number in the sky - is damaging to a child. Trust me, I have been through something similar (not a parent eating themselves to immobility, but something else that willfully prompted a bed-ridden nature... that's as far as I am willing to divulge on that matter), and no matter what her husband does to help look after her, eventually her children will be pulled into the mix - one man cannot take care of a 1,000 pound woman. And regardless of whether or not her kids do get brought in to care for her and what she has chosen to do to herself, she is still very clearly illustrating to them a fetish, not a lifestyle choice. 

And for the record, I did read what you wrote before, and you pointed out that those on here who would cry foul over this were obviously fat phobic and fat haters deep inside. That includes me as I am very much opposed to the nature of what this woman has chosen to embark upon. So I take that comment personally because I am very much for promoting size acceptance and love of all people of all sizes, but I do not want a self-destructive fetishist as the most media-centric poster child for our "movement."


----------



## gangstadawg

calauria said:


> That was not a stated fact, that was a rumor. Someone just stated that they saw her recently dancing with her husband.



still immobility more than likely will happen somewhere before 1000lbs.


----------



## calauria

Edens_heel said:


> And there's a huge fucking difference between 200 or 300 pounds and 1,000. And if you want to call me fat phobic for pointing this out, that is in your power, but it will only serve to illustrate the insanity of the original statement. NO human body is meant to withstand 1,000 pounds of weight on it. She will die young, and if she doesn't, then she'll live as a blight on the lives of those that love and care for her, because they'll be forced to do her living for her.



Years ago they were saying the same thing about people weighing 300 pounds and over, because there were not that many people weighing this much. But, you can see now, that there are many people who weigh 300 lbs or more who move around pretty well...hell there are people who weigh 200 lbs or less who cannot handle that weight. They made all types of assumptions and predictions back in the day, and a whole shitload of them did not come into play, back in the 60s they predicted that the U.S. would be over-populated and experiencing a severe famine, does it look like we're experiencing a famine??

I'm not encouraging her behavior, all I'm saying is that we really don't know what the fuck will happen to her body at 1000 lbs, people have gone against tremendous odds, so what the hell is wrong with saying, "I don't know?"


----------



## gangstadawg

Candy_Coated_Clown said:


> No, here I must _emphatically disagree_ with this. NO WAY can a person be entirely healthy and/or in a good physical condition weighing 1000 lbs. That's not even logical.
> 
> Let's think about what the body goes through and what realistically happens with someone carrying that much weight on their physical structure...feeder/fat fantasies aside (and these ARE fantasies). That's way different from someone being 200-300 lbs, as mentioned previously.
> 
> Come on, you got to admit this.
> 
> I say this as a fellow BBW and someone who doesn't fit the BMI chart predictions and standards, height and weight wise.
> 
> I don't need to defend fatness to the point of where it makes no sense to do so, in contexts like this...especially if someone is _willingly_ trying to reach 1000 lbs.
> 
> It's true that certain people can be healthy at weights or sizes that others can't because body structure and type is different for everyone. But I think weights near 1000 lbs would defeat anyone and cause serious issues.
> 
> *I can totally be size positive/fat happy in general and about myself but still admit these things at the end of the day. I think that's important, healthy and realistic.*



finally another who has said it. rep points for you.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

calauria said:


> Years ago they were saying the same thing about people weighing 300 pounds and over, because there were not that many people weighing this much. But, you can see now, that there are many people who weigh 300 lbs or more who move around pretty well...hell there are people who weigh 200 lbs or less who cannot handle that weight. They made all types of assumptions and predictions back in the day, and a whole shitload of them did not come into play, back in the 60s they predicted that the U.S. would be over-populated and experiencing a severe famine, does it look like we're experiencing a famine??
> 
> I'm not encouraging her behavior, all I'm saying is that we really don't know what the fuck will happen to her body at 1000 lbs, people have gone against tremendous odds, so what the hell is wrong with saying, "I don't know?"



You just can't be serious. I mean, I am having a hard time taking you seriously. Please, picture a 1000 pound woman - tell me that woman is still going to be mobile and happy as a clam living a full life, walking around, wiping her own ass and cleaning her own body in a shower by herself. It aint gonna happen. And her children, her innocent children, are going to have to watch this and live with this on a daily basis. It's RIDICULOUS. I feel like you're disagreeing just for the sake of disagreeing because I can't wrap my brain around the fact that an adult woman who seems to be otherwise very intelligent is truly saying Well who knows what will happen to her at half a ton. Really? Have you seen her plodding around on TV right now at her weight?


----------



## gangstadawg

calauria said:


> Years ago they were saying the same thing about people weighing 300 pounds and over, because there were not that many people weighing this much. But, you can see now, that there are many people who weigh 300 lbs or more who move around pretty well...hell there are people who weigh 200 lbs or less who cannot handle that weight. They made all types of assumptions and predictions back in the day, and a whole shitload of them did not come into play, back in the 60s they predicted that the U.S. would be over-populated and experiencing a severe famine, does it look like we're experiencing a famine??
> 
> I'm not encouraging her behavior, all I'm saying is that we really don't know what the fuck will happen to her body at 1000 lbs, people have gone against tremendous odds, so what the hell is wrong with saying, "I don't know?"



how many people do you know that weigh between 700-1000lbs that are health and are jumping for joy and living life on the regular?


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Edens_heel said:


> And I don't have to know what's going on in her household to know that a three year old who is exposed to her mother's life-threatening fetish on a daily basis (just watching someone eat as much as her is, in effect, exposing the child to this), as well as the needs and requirements for those who have to help take care of her - and will be required to do even more if and when she hits that magic number in the sky - is damaging to a child. Trust me, I have been through something similar (not a parent eating themselves to immobility, but something else that willfully prompted a bed-ridden nature... that's as far as I am willing to divulge on that matter), and no matter what her husband does to help look after her, eventually her children will be pulled into the mix - one man cannot take care of a 1,000 pound woman. And regardless of whether or not her kids do get brought in to care for her and what she has chosen to do to herself, she is still very clearly illustrating to them a fetish, not a lifestyle choice.



I fucking love you. 
Ok, maybe not. I played honorary Irishwoman tonight with friends and have a bit of rum and vodka in me at the moment so I love everyone. Except Donna Simpson. 
I love your replies and agree with every single word you're writing. Very very well said. Kudos.


----------



## calauria

Edens_heel said:


> Yes, maybe you are willingly remaining fat and opening up the door to new possible health problems, sure, but again there is a giant, grand-canyon of a fucking gap between 300 and 1,000. That's another two BBW's and and anorexic supermodel tossed on to the frame of one human being.
> 
> And I don't have to know what's going on in her household to know that a three year old who is exposed to her mother's life-threatening fetish on a daily basis (just watching someone eat as much as her is, in effect, exposing the child to this), as well as the needs and requirements for those who have to help take care of her - and will be required to do even more if and when she hits that magic number in the sky - is damaging to a child. Trust me, I have been through something similar (not a parent eating themselves to immobility, but something else that willfully prompted a bed-ridden nature... that's as far as I am willing to divulge on that matter), and no matter what her husband does to help look after her, eventually her children will be pulled into the mix - one man cannot take care of a 1,000 pound woman. And regardless of whether or not her kids do get brought in to care for her and what she has chosen to do to herself, she is still very clearly illustrating to them a fetish, not a lifestyle choice.
> 
> And for the record, I did read what you wrote before, and you pointed out that those on here who would cry foul over this were obviously fat phobic and fat haters deep inside. That includes me as I am very much opposed to the nature of what this woman has chosen to embark upon. So I take that comment personally because I am very much for promoting size acceptance and love of all people of all sizes, but I do not want a self-destructive fetishist as the most media-centric poster child for our "movement."



Well, like it or not, their are members of Dims who have this fetish. You can get all heated and angry all you want, still not gonna change them.

And again, as for her kids, you have to be very careful about taking children away from parents, because Americas Foster Care Program is not so fucking great. The child could end up in a whole lot worse situation. Believe me, I know.

Obviously, something is going on with the name callers. It doesn't have to be taken that far.


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown

calauria said:


> I'm not encouraging her behavior, all I'm saying is that we really don't know what the fuck will happen to her body at 1000 lbs, people have gone against tremendous odds, *so what the hell is wrong with saying, "I don't know?"*



Because the reality of weighing that is not really that mysterious to take an "agnostic" stance on. I'd be ignoring any logic by just choosing to go, "I don't know" even with admitting that I, myself, have always weighed more than what I am "supposed" to weigh at my height and AM a BBW. I am not near a 1000 lbs though. But I am not going to sit there and say I believe a mere human being can be perfectly fine at 1000 lbs. I know better than that. I like to play devil's advocate too, but only in situations where it makes sense to do so.

Some people are not saying, "I don't know" because they want to be stubborn or intentionally antagonistic...or because they hate being fat or aren't "real FA's" respectively. It's because of what I mentioned above, in thinking...it just makes no sense to seriously say or believe that someone could be just fine and healthy at that weight.


----------



## calauria

gangstadawg said:


> how many people do you know that weigh between 700-1000lbs that are health and are jumping for joy and living life on the regular?



That really doesn't have anything to do with anything, because I don't know anyone who weighs 1000 lbs and a 10-15 years ago, I didn't even know anyone who weighed 300 lbs. All I was told medically and by society was that someone weighing 300 lbs would mostly have severe health problems, would be immobile or most likely end up dead....


----------



## fatlane

She's damned if she does and damned if she doesn't...

If she hits 1000, she'll have a mess of a life, what with the media circus and all.

If she doesn't, she'll have a bunch of pissed-off subscribers.


----------



## calauria

DitzyBrunette said:


> You just can't be serious. I mean, I am having a hard time taking you seriously. Please, picture a 1000 pound woman - tell me that woman is still going to be mobile and happy as a clam living a full life, walking around, wiping her own ass and cleaning her own body in a shower by herself. It aint gonna happen. And her children, her innocent children, are going to have to watch this and live with this on a daily basis. It's RIDICULOUS. I feel like you're disagreeing just for the sake of disagreeing because I can't wrap my brain around the fact that an adult woman who seems to be otherwise very intelligent is truly saying Well who knows what will happen to her at half a ton. Really? Have you seen her plodding around on TV right now at her weight?



I didn't even say all of that, I said we don't know what the fuck is gonna happen to her body. We can make assumptions, predictions, but really, we don't know! Hell, I DON'T KNOW!! That's all I'm saying! DAMN!

The human body can be mysterious, at times....


----------



## mossystate

Christ almighty. When the conversation is taken away from this needy bottomless pit, who is, I am sure, encouraged by others in very damaging ways ( for monetary gain and/or to masturbate to, no matter how mentally fucked up she seems to be )...when the conversation has nothing to do with...* her *...talk about how a woman will or won't be able to " wipe her own ass "... said here... is very rotten. KNOW YOUR DAMN AUDIENCE.

There are people on this site who struggle...who are not Donna Flippin Simpson. They are not here to be ejaculated on...and they are not here to see such nasty things said about things made difficult by weight...shape...age...a variety of physical issues that help create those very struggles that others love to use against them like sneering battering rams.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

mossystate said:


> Christ almighty. When the conversation is taken away from this needy bottomless pit, who is, I am sure, encouraged by others in very damaging ways ( for monetary gain and/or to masturbate to, no matter how mentally fucked up she seems to be )...when the conversation has nothing to do with...* her *...talk about how a woman will or won't be able to " wipe her own ass "... said here... is very rotten. KNOW YOUR DAMN AUDIENCE.
> 
> There are people on this site who struggle...who are not Donna Flippin Simpson. They are not here to be ejaculated on...and they are not here to see such nasty things said about things made difficult by weight...shape...age...a variety of physical issues that help create those very struggles that others love to use against them like sneering battering rams.



Sorry if that's offensive to you, but that's the cold hard reality her children will deal with when she does this to herself. As for "other people are reading this", I highly doubt they got themselves to 1000 lbs on purpose. And if they have trouble with daily tasks due to age, well that's probably going to happen to us all when we get older so that's nothing to be ashamed of. 
Are there others on Dims - who have children - who are trying to gain 400 pounds on top of 600 and put their children through hell? I doubt it.


----------



## Edens_heel

mossystate said:


> Christ almighty. When the conversation is taken away from this needy bottomless pit, who is, I am sure, encouraged by others in very damaging ways ( for monetary gain and/or to masturbate to, no matter how mentally fucked up she seems to be )...when the conversation has nothing to do with...* her *...talk about how a woman will or won't be able to " wipe her own ass "... said here... is very rotten. KNOW YOUR DAMN AUDIENCE.
> 
> There are people on this site who struggle...who are not Donna Flippin Simpson. They are not here to be ejaculated on...and they are not here to see such nasty things said about things made difficult by weight...shape...age...a variety of physical issues that help create those very struggles that others love to use against them like sneering battering rams.



We are not sneering for the sake of dumping on others who might be upwards of 1,000 pounds. You know what? If someone weighs that much, and does not want to be like that, then I feel for the struggle. But if you -want- to be 1,000 pounds and are actively aiming for that lofty goal, then there are certain facts you will have to deal with - like the physical impossibility of taking care of your self, cleaning, and things requiring basic movement. No one here is stepping out of line by pointing out not only those things, but the fact that she is intentionally dumping those chores off on others, and at the same time saddling them with the probability that mommy's gonna have a shit-ton of health issues and potentially a shorter life - at the very least, a limited life. Again, I wouldn't care about this if she didn't have kids. Whatever her fetish, however she gets her rocks off, she is doing it to the detriment of her kids.


----------



## Edens_heel

DitzyBrunette said:


> Sorry if that's offensive to you, but that's the cold hard reality her children will deal with when she does this to herself. As for "other people are reading this", I highly doubt they got themselves to 1000 lbs on purpose. And if they have trouble with daily tasks due to age, well that's probably going to happen to us all when we get older so that's nothing to be ashamed of.
> Are there others on Dims - who have children - who are trying to gain 400 pounds on top of 600 and put their children through hell? I doubt it.



"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DitzyBrunette again."


----------



## calauria

I'm totally surprised how angry some people are getting


----------



## Edens_heel

calauria said:


> Well, like it or not, their are members of Dims who have this fetish. You can get all heated and angry all you want, still not gonna change them.
> 
> And again, as for her kids, you have to be very careful about taking children away from parents, because Americas Foster Care Program is not so fucking great. The child could end up in a whole lot worse situation. Believe me, I know.
> 
> Obviously, something is going on with the name callers. It doesn't have to be taken that far.



I'm not saying a damn thing about whether or not there are members of Dims who have this fetish - I'm saying that, for the purpose of size acceptance and helping the public to come to grips with the reality that fat people are not carrying the plague of fatness to inflict upon the masses, a hardcore, scarily unhealthy PARENT who is doing this all for the purpose of helping Fat fetishists the world over spooge across their keyboards is NOT a good role model for the SA community at large to have. It's like having the poster boy for gay rights showing just how much of a player he is by fucking his way through every ass in the San Francisco Bay area and then blogging about it on fricking CNN as this behaviour being exactly what gay people do and want. It's destructive to those who want more than for just the sexuality to be front and centre - we want respect for our choices in this world, and that won't come if we present the fringe fetishists or sex hounds as our flag bearers.

Yeah, maybe the foster care sucks, but you won't be able to convince me that what she offers is any better. If those kids wind up taking care of her, they will wish they were somewhere else, because that home won't be healthy.

*for the record, I am very much a supporter of gay rights - that analogy was intentionally crass to illustrate the damage I believe a feedee as a SA representative for our community could do. Don't slit my throat.


----------



## LovelyLiz

mossystate said:


> There are people on this site who struggle...who are not Donna Flippin Simpson. They are not here to be ejaculated on...and they are not here to see such nasty things said about things made difficult by weight...shape...age...a variety of physical issues that help create those very struggles that others love to use against them like sneering battering rams.



QFT. Seriously. Fat people who have zero mobility issues or health issues or who don't need help with certain things are not morally superior to those who do.


----------



## Edens_heel

calauria said:


> I'm totally surprised how angry some people are getting



We're getting angry because there seems to be a deliberate attempt by some to not see the facts for what they are, instead playing the bleeding heart card and saying let bygones be bygones when there is real damage that can be done here - and if not to our community and what we hope to achieve on a societal level, then to the child caught in the middle of all this, whether she knows it or not (and whether or not her mother is aware of the precipitous position she is placing her child in by exposing her to this and by exhibiting such self-destructive traits in a positive light).


----------



## calauria

Edens_heel said:


> I'm not saying a damn thing about whether or not there are members of Dims who have this fetish - I'm saying that, for the purpose of size acceptance and helping the public to come to grips with the reality that fat people are not carrying the plague of fatness to inflict upon the masses, a hardcore, scarily unhealthy PARENT who is doing this all for the purpose of helping Fat fetishists the world over spooge across their keyboards is NOT a good role model for the SA community at large to have. It's like having the poster boy for gay rights showing just how much of a player he is by fucking his way through every ass in the San Francisco Bay area and then blogging about it on fricking CNN. Destructive to those who want more than for just the sexuality to be front and centre - we want respect for our choices in this world, and that won't come if we present the fringe fetishists as our flag bearers.
> 
> Yeah, maybe the foster care sucks, but you won't be able to convince me that what she offers is any better. If those kids wind up taking care of her, they will wish they were somewhere else, because that home won't be healthy.



Well, truthfully, we can't do anything about what she chooses to do. And we can't be responsible of what she chooses to do just because we are fat, fa's or whatever. I know people make generalizations about people and that its never gonna end. They still generalize about minorities, like when some fuck up, they see all of us as fuck ups. Truth is no one HAS to like us but they have to give us our civil rights.


----------



## calauria

Edens_heel said:


> We're getting angry because there seems to be a deliberate attempt by some to not see the facts for what they are, instead playing the bleeding heart card and saying let bygones be bygones when there is real damage that can be done here - and if not to our community and what we hope to achieve on a societal level, then to the child caught in the middle of all this, whether she knows it or not (and whether or not her mother is aware of the precipitous position she is placing her child in by exposing her to this and by exhibiting such self-destructive traits in a positive light).



Sorry, but you don't know me well enough to make that judgement. Look, I don't have to agree with you and you don't have to agree with me. Leave it at that...


----------



## Edens_heel

calauria said:


> Sorry, but you don't know me well enough to make that judgement. Look, I don't have to agree with you and you don't have to agree with me. Leave it at that...



You're right - I'm not here to change anyone's mind, I'm here to inject a bit of reality into this situation, and the fact remains that as long as there is a child involved that can be harmed by these actions, I will never see your points as anything but ignoring the sad probability that could befall them in this situation.

As I have read this, I honestly see what she's doing as a form of parental abuse and ignorance, so with that in mind, I say good night to this thread.

Cheers.


----------



## mossystate

DitzyBrunette said:


> Sorry if that's offensive to you, but that's the cold hard reality her children will deal with when she does this to herself. As for "other people are reading this", I highly doubt they got themselves to 1000 lbs on purpose. And if they have trouble with daily tasks due to age, well that's probably going to happen to us all when we get older so that's nothing to be ashamed of.
> Are there others on Dims - who have children - who are trying to gain 400 pounds on top of 600 and put their children through hell? I doubt it.



You really did not understand what I was saying...at all. There are people on here right now who are not actively gaining ( we will focus on the appropriate fat people ) and they have these issues. When you say the things you did about this seemingly VERY narcissistic woman, you DO slime many others. Fact. Don't you think people know what happens when a person loses certain abilities? Focus on Donna Simpson. There is PLENTY of shit to talk about there that does not come back to demean many...many...others on this site. That has zip to do with on purpose massive gaining. Oy.




Edens_heel said:


> We are not sneering for the sake of dumping on others who might be upwards of 1,000 pounds. You know what? If someone weighs that much, and does not want to be like that, then I feel for the struggle. But if you -want- to be 1,000 pounds and are actively aiming for that lofty goal, then there are certain facts you will have to deal with - like the physical impossibility of taking care of your self, cleaning, and things requiring basic movement. No one here is stepping out of line by pointing out not only those things, but the fact that she is intentionally dumping those chores off on others, and at the same time saddling them with the probability that mommy's gonna have a shit-ton of health issues and potentially a shorter life - at the very least, a limited life. Again, I wouldn't care about this if she didn't have kids. Whatever her fetish, however she gets her rocks off, she is doing it to the detriment of her kids.



Do you really think a person has to be " upwards of a thousand pounds " to struggle with what I mentioned? You are posting on a site with many fat people. What I was saying had jack to do with Simpson. Where did I talk about anything other than for people to be a little bit more sensitive how things are said. This does not mean that I do not know that Donna will be putting her kids in a very unfair situation, if she continues to be so selfish. I have said plenty on the subject.

Know...your...audience...know ...where...you...are...posting. It ain't about the ' gain to a bajillion pounds ', what I am talking about. It is about the common fucking courtesy of taking care to not shit on those who are not Simpson. Trust me when I say that there are many fat people here who have issues , and they cringe and get angry...and sad...when people become flippant about their very real struggles, all because some people want to make a point about someone else who may look like them. No matter ' how ' a body might get to A...B...or C...the shared physical struggles are seen and felt. Eh, I am repeating mysel.


----------



## chicken legs

If anyone on here hasn't seen Discovery Channel's constant airing of shows about the super obese raise their hands?

They have shown plenty of super obese people who have lost some (if not all) their mobility, and still have their kids, and who are probably not pulling in income like Donna. If Kate (plus 8) Goslind's crazy ass didn't have her kids taken away, and she totally exploited her children, then Donna (who is exploiting herself and not her kids) should not be made into a example for the war on obesity.....especially here on Dims.


----------



## Edens_heel

mossystate said:


> You really did not understand what I was saying...at all. There are people on here right now who are not actively gaining ( we will focus on the appropriate fat people ) and they have these issues. When you say the things you did about this seemingly VERY narcissistic woman, you DO slime many others. Fact. Don't you think people know what happens when a person loses certain abilities? Focus on Donna Simpson. There is PLENTY of shit to talk about there that does not come back to demean many...many...others on this site. That has zip to do with on purpose massive gaining. Oy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think a person has to be " upwards of a thousand pounds " to struggle with what I mentioned? You are posting on a site with many fat people. What I was saying had jack to do with Simpson. Where did I talk about anything other than for people to be a little bit more sensitive how things are said. This does not mean that I do not know that Donna will be putting her kids in a very unfair situation, if she continues to be so selfish. I have said plenty on the subject.
> 
> Know...your...audience...know ...where...you...are...posting. It ain't about the ' gain to a bajillion pounds ', what I am talking about. It is about the common fucking courtesy of taking care to not shit on those who are not Simpson. Trust me when I say that there are many fat people here who have issues , and they cringe and get angry...and sad...when people become flippant about their very real struggles, all because some people want to make a point about someone else who may look like them. No matter ' how ' a body might get to A...B...or C...the shared physical struggles are seen and felt. Eh, I am repeating mysel.



WTF Mossy?! Did you read anything else I've written? My entire focus has been on Donna - I have not in any way been pointing fingers at others or saying shit to anyone else who may struggle. my entire problem has been with Donna and I've made that damn clear, which you would have known had you bothered to read any of my other posts. It is NOT about me or anyone else criticizing her motives and actions and applying them to everyone else - we're applying them to her, her specific situation, what it means for her child, and what damage it could do to getting public respect for the SA movement.

I've not been shitting on anyone else, so don't go putting any fucking words in my mouth or anyone else on here who has been CLEARLY making a case about Donna Simpson and ONLY Donna Simpson. If you're taking offense to this, that is your problem, but don't make it ours. We are doing what you want - we are taking up our concerns about Donna and Donna alone. Anything else that gets mentioned is mentioned for the sake of clarity, but no one else on here has been shitting on the Dims populace.

Take some time to really read the comments in this thread and you might see that. You want me to know my audience, well how about you pay attention to the same damn group of people and show us the respect our posts deserve, because they are not doing what you seem to think they are.


----------



## squeezablysoft

OK, this is kind of a complicated issue. Now, I am casual friends with Donna and Phillipe, so I may be biased, but I think as far as how what she's doing _affects *her*_ is concerned, it really is her business and hers alone. However, there is the matter of the kids. I don't know if the example she is setting is such an issue, because eating and gaining to the extent Donna is doing is something most people (i.e. her kids, most likely) are never going to have the desire or motivation to do. She is being driven by a fetishistic interest which most people simply don't have. As for her potential immobility making her an unfit parent, yes it is of course ideal if parents can run around and be active with their kids, but is it necessary for raising healthy children? As a moderately-severly disabled person (not because of my weight; I have CP), I'd like to think not.Then there is the matter of if she kills herself in this attempt. I think it would be terribly sad if her kids grew up without a Mom, but as has been pointed out here before, no one really knows how much weight her body can take before this might happen. If she were already having problems like diabetes or heart problems, I might be more inclined to say "Stop". I would hope she would reconsider her goal if she got such a diagnosis. But as I'm very new to all this and most likely don't know what I'm talking about, this is just my 2 cents.


----------



## mossystate

Heel, you do not see how flippant it is ( and, yes, it IS flippant considering the site ) throwing out there about how her kids might end up wiping her ass, because she won't be able to reach her ass. Yeah, I am sure none of the folks here are petrified and embarrassed at times about the same physical struggles another fat person might find themselves having to deal with...NO MATTER HOW THEY GOT ' THERE '. 

You are sitting in the same room as other fat people who are not like the person you are angry with. You ( general you ) start going on about how that ' bad fat person ' over there is pretty much making certain that her kids will have to do some very personal things for her, and you put it in SUCH a nice way ..." wiping her ass ". The good fat people who find themselves not able to wipe their own asses, or not well, or not without help at times...yeah, heel, they will all just not at all feel a little insulted, and some maybe even feeling like crawling in a hole and crying, as their reality...how they have to live and get by...is used as cannon fodder for ....this.

You can be saying some very valid things about Donna Simpson, and still find time to chip away at the dignity of people who are not even IN this dogfight. How is this SO hard to understand?


----------



## Edens_heel

mossystate said:


> Heel, you do not see how flippant it is ( and, yes, it IS flippant considering the site ) throwing out there about how her kids might end up wiping her ass, because she won't be able to reach her ass. Yeah, I am sure none of the folks here are petrified and embarrassed at times about the same physical struggles another fat person might find themselves having to deal with...NO MATTER HOW THEY GOT ' THERE '.
> 
> You are sitting in the same room as other fat people who are not like the person you are angry with. You ( general you ) start going on about how that ' bad fat person ' over there is pretty much making certain that her kids will have to do some very personal things for her, and you put it in SUCH a nice way ..." wiping her ass ". The good fat people who find themselves not able to wipe their own asses, or not well, or not without help at times...yeah, heel, they will all just not at all feel a little insulted, and some maybe even feeling like crawling in a hole and crying, as their reality...how they have to live and get by...is used as cannon fodder for ....this.
> 
> You can be saying some very valid things about Donna Simpson, and still find time to chip away at the dignity of people who are not even IN this dogfight. How is this SO hard to understand?



I could go on a lengthy response here, but instead I'd just like to point out, again, that you actually haven't read my posts. If you had, you would have known that I never once used the phrase that you have so often repeated as if i have: "Wiping her ass." That was another poster, not me, so if you're going to use that as the crux of your argument, then think twice. I was respectful when I referenced having to be put in a position to care for another, you chose to take what I wrote and say "hey, he's talking about wiping her ass! Fuck him!" So jesus fucking christ, if you're going to call me flippant, at least be accurate about it. I have never shit on the dignity of others or those NOT in Donna's direct situation, so don't go fucking saying that I am without the shit to back it up.


----------



## Edens_heel

mossystate said:


> Heel, you do not see how flippant it is ( and, yes, it IS flippant considering the site ) throwing out there about how her kids might end up wiping her ass, because she won't be able to reach her ass. Yeah, I am sure none of the folks here are petrified and embarrassed at times about the same physical struggles another fat person might find themselves having to deal with...NO MATTER HOW THEY GOT ' THERE '.
> 
> You are sitting in the same room as other fat people who are not like the person you are angry with. You ( general you ) start going on about how that ' bad fat person ' over there is pretty much making certain that her kids will have to do some very personal things for her, and you put it in SUCH a nice way ..." wiping her ass ". The good fat people who find themselves not able to wipe their own asses, or not well, or not without help at times...yeah, heel, they will all just not at all feel a little insulted, and some maybe even feeling like crawling in a hole and crying, as their reality...how they have to live and get by...is used as cannon fodder for ....this.
> 
> You can be saying some very valid things about Donna Simpson, and still find time to chip away at the dignity of people who are not even IN this dogfight. How is this SO hard to understand?



I have no problem using vulgarity in my posts, and I am very conscious of where I direct it and how I intend it, so your actions, pointing out one vulgar phrase continuously as the crux of how I have supposedly sat here and shot flaming arrows of hatred at all the overweight people on this site, despite that my posts CLEARLY and SUCCINCTLY reference Donna and Donna's situation only, when I have not once used that phrase, go so far as to paint you as having an agenda apart from the topic at hand, which we have not deviated from but you have. You're personally offended by comments made towards and about another, and whether or not I can prove to you that I am not aiming my guns at anyone else doesn't matter because you've chosen to wrap your mind around this and this alone.


----------



## mossystate

Heel, I didn't read all of your posts, BECAUSE I WAS ADDRESSING SOMETHING SAID BY SOMEONE ELSE...not you.  Someone who said exactly...eeeeeexxxxactly what I quoted. You had to come in to tell me that " no, that is not what ' we ' are doing ". You inserted yourself into the conversation I was having about the rudeness posted. Oh, so you didn't like what Ditzy said? I never said you uttered the words she did...but I sure as hell am seeing how you are defending it. You ARE shitting on the dignity of others when you don't get how offensive it is to say ' those things ' about any fat person. oh dear dog

 <<< the best way I can explain how this is making me feel

log off the computer, Monique

Ok, Monique


lol

Crap...just read the other post. Yeah, you have a problem with someone who just happens to belong to a ' certain group '. You don't like what they are personally doing, so you give a thumbs-up when someone says something that could offend others in that ' certain group '...but...hey...no harm no foul...you only meant to hit the one person. Ugh. You have deviated from the original topic, because her physical struggles are similar to others who happen to be in that ' certain group '. No...matter...how...each...got ....there. nsf;lvdfhgjdfl ghifghldfghdjfbdfb;adfbdfbdfbdhj!

Ok...click!


----------



## moore2me

Well I might as well let my dog lose in here.

Donna's personal business is her personal business. However, when she (inadvertently?) became a spokesmodel for Fatgirls LTD. this tempest started. And, to make matters worse, the general fatphobic public does not know (or care) the difference in a feedee or a run or the mill DIMs member or a lump of coal. 

Those of us that go into the often mean streets every day are already navigating treacherous waters. We need all the positive role models we can get. It matters not to me what consenting adults do in private behind closed doors. But when the lives of other fat adults (think Reality Shows) become public media fodder - we all become involved - for good or bad, whether we like it or not.

As for her child, I am sure her mother and father love her. I feel sorry for what she will go thru tho when she goes to school and has to face what the other kids are going to say about her mom. It will be bad. I am sorry that she will miss having her mom help out at school with activities at PTA or plays, basketball games, or graduation.


A final few thoughts about immobility.
And last, but not least, a few of us face the specter of immobility that is not related to weighing three of four times a normal human's body weight. I have multiple sclerosis (MS). This disease does not always cause immobility, but it can if it wants to. It variable from person to person - and it can take a victim's ability to walk and it just might give it back month's later. Ms is a wicked thing.

During my stints in rehab, I have met other folks who have come upon immobility during their adult years. Many were hurt in auto accidents or motorcyle wrecks. It doesn't take much to damage the spinal cord or cause a head injury and sentence a person unable to walk again. Living near a major military base, I am also seeing war double amputations. Also in rehab, I met the diabetics with feet and legs that were amputated - more immobility. And another category, I ran into several (too many) surgical patients that contracted staph infections after surgery and required amputations due to hospital contracted infections. 

*Just letting people know that not every fatty in a power chair is immobile due to their weight.*


----------



## KHayes666

You know something's wrong when CANDY GODIVA...one of the sweetest sweethearts I've ever met is angry.

I've never seen anything like this, can't wait to see what happens next.


----------



## Shosh

This is what the third or fourth thread discussing Donna and her insane oddessy?

She wanted the press talking, and now this topic arises again here, with the same points being discussed that have already been discussed ad nauseum.

Mission accomplished.

I used to care, but I just cannot summon the fire inside for this anymore.


----------



## NYCGabriel

calauria said:


> I didn't even say all of that, I said we don't know what the fuck is gonna happen to her body. We can make assumptions, predictions, but really, we don't know! Hell, I DON'T KNOW!! That's all I'm saying! DAMN!
> 
> The human body can be mysterious, at times....



Are you serious?:doh: Oh lordy.


----------



## NYCGabriel

JoyJoy said:


> People, come on.
> 
> Donna Simpson has a fetish and encourages and caters to others who have a fetish, and we should allow her to do so freely, whatever the consequences.
> 
> Right? Isn't that how that goes?



whatever the consequences? like crippling health issues? her kids being embarrassed to the point they'll hate overweight ppl. and become anorexic-bulimics (it has happened before)? or what about death? or what about the way the media will now portray overweight people no thanks to this publicity hound's efforts.

yeah... "whatever"the consequences."


----------



## NYCGabriel

Candy_Coated_Clown said:


> No, here I must _emphatically disagree_ with this. NO WAY can a person be entirely healthy and/or in a good physical condition weighing 1000 lbs. That's not even logical.
> 
> Let's think about what the body goes through and what realistically happens with someone carrying that much weight on their physical structure...feeder/fat fantasies aside (and these ARE fantasies). That's way different from someone being 200-300 lbs, as mentioned previously.
> 
> Come on, you got to admit this.
> 
> I say this as a fellow BBW and someone who doesn't fit the BMI chart predictions and standards, height and weight wise.
> 
> I don't need to defend fatness to the point of where it makes no sense to do so, in contexts like this...especially if someone is _willingly_ trying to reach 1000 lbs.
> 
> It's true that certain people can be healthy at weights or sizes that others can't because body structure and type is different for everyone. But I think weights near 1000 lbs would defeat anyone and cause serious issues.
> 
> *I can totally be size positive/fat happy in general and about myself but still admit these things at the end of the day. I think that's important, healthy and realistic.*




EXACTLY!!!!!!:bow:


----------



## NYCGabriel

calauria said:


> Read what I wrote, again..Nowhere did I state specifically, BBWs or FAs, I just stated members of Dims.....



Uh. Aren't all members of Dims BBWs and FAs? Please elaborate. Did you mean members of dims who AREN'T BBWs or FAs? I guess you did.



calauria said:


> And about her children being taken away, you don't know a thing about what goes on inside her household, so you don't have the right to make that judgement.



:doh: 

CPS, in certain states, have the right to take the children away if the parent(s) are seen to be unfit to take care of them. At one point in the future, one of the kids will be miserable, his/her behavior & performances in school be problematic and when asked what's wrong, his/her response will lead authorities to the situation at home. A judgment, made by people who DO have the right, will be made that the kids can NOT be in such an environment.


----------



## NYCGabriel

calauria said:


> ...Besides, you never know, she maybe perfectly healthy at 1000 lbs. No one knows for sure. Maybe her body will be able to handle the weight. We don't know. People say all the time that fat people are not healthy even at 200 lbs, 300 lbs. etc..and we know perfectly well that there are people at these weights who are healthy...



*are you kidding me?*

A person at 300 lbs. is going to much MORE healthier than someone at 1000. Your "we don't know" answer is a cop out.


----------



## toni

NYCGabriel said:


> Uh. Aren't all members of Dims BBWs and FAs? Please elaborate. Did you mean members of dims who AREN'T BBWs or FAs? I guess you did.
> 
> 
> 
> :doh:
> 
> CPS, in certain states, have the right to take the children away if the parent(s) are seen to be unfit to take care of them. At one point in the future, one of the kids will be miserable, his/her behavior & performances in school be problematic and when asked what's wrong, his/her response will lead authorities to the situation at home. A judgment, made by people who DO have the right, will be made that the kids can NOT be in such an environment.



This is a slippery slope you are going down. I don't agree with what she is doing. However, there is no right for someone to come into your home and take your children. She is not beating them, she is fat. From what I saw on the news her child was happy laughing and running around. Even if she can't run after them her BF can or they can hire a baby sitter. 

IF someone is in a wheel chair from a car accident, should their child be taken away?

No one here has a right to judge her as a parent. She might not be doing it the way you would but that doesn't mean she is wrong.


----------



## HereticFA

calauria said:


> Well, it looks to me that there is not much of an SA community left, well, if there is I can't tell by all the negative comments and especially name calling made here.






calauria said:


> A lot of you I can't tell that your NOT FATPHOBIC, because you sure as hell sound like fat haters.



Calauria, you nailed it perfectly. The most outspoken posters here have certainly shown their support of mainstream views of being fat, they hate it in themselves and on others. I've long felt they hung around Dimensions to kill it by dilution, not support it. This issue really illustrated their true feelings on Fat Acceptance. Donna's story pushed their buttons so hard they couldn't soften their approach and responses like usual. 

As for Donna's schtick, it's obvious to anyone who really gets Fat Acceptance what's really going on. For the rest of you rubes: figure it out. (Hint: a 1,000 pound woman wouldn't make the top 3 in the _Guinness Book of World Records_.) I don't think Donna wants to go for > 1,400 lbs (Although she _might_ fantasize about it.)


----------



## NYCGabriel

toni said:


> IF someone is in a wheel chair from a car accident, should their child be taken away?



Bu the state will see a difference between someone who was in an accident or succumbed to a horrible disease and someone who's willingly endangering her life for fame. They have the right, whether we like or not, to take underage children away. It's a sad fact but it's true 

But as for the kid laughing and running, take into account the age of the child. They don't care and don't know any better. This woman is not helping the SA movement in any form.


----------



## toni

NYCGabriel said:


> The state will see a difference between someone who was in an accident and someone who's willingly endangering her life for fame.



Slippery slope. You can say any fat person is willingly endangering their life. I don't like where that is going. If this were to happen to her, I would be the first one at the court house to show my support. I don't agree with her but that doesn't mean she is unfit. I am shocked to read this here.


----------



## NYCGabriel

toni said:


> Slippery slope. You can say any fat person is willingly endangering their life. I don't like where that is going. If this were to happen to her, I would be the first one at the court house to show my support. I don't agree with her but that doesn't mean she is unfit. I am shocked to read this here.



True, you can say that but who do you think the courts will favor? A person who simply wants to draw people to her website to watch her endanger her health or the person who was overweight due to genetics, low metabolism or the like? (no hostility here towards you btw. I've tried to rephrase this w/o sounding like jerk)

What she's doing to herself is not a good example to set for her kids. Somewhere down the line, they're going to end up like her or worse still hating overweight people of **ANY** size.


----------



## Jes

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Jes, you know I've often agreed with you. But with this little exchange:
> 
> "If she has a taco, she's turned on, is that it?"
> "It's the guys watching her. The guys watching get turned on when she eats the taco."
> "Oh, because they hate women and they want to watch them die."
> 
> This made me physically ill. You can't think this video is in any way NOT a negative. Now all FAs into watching fat women eat apparently want those women to die. Lovely.



I discounted what the comedian says. There's one on every panel and in my mind, no one takes them seriously. I also hate Dr. Drew. I think I liked the other guy though. I like that he knows what fetishes are, and that fat fetishists and ...admirers exist and that both genders engage in fetish play. To my mind, the entire thing was interesting, both for the creepy dr. drew insanity (and remember--he gets hired to say his crazy shit as much as Donna gets hired to say hers. He always maintained that all fat women had been sexually abused as children. www.cuckoo.com!). 

I think it's ok for me to see this differently than others. I am not asking a single person to agree with me; that's the beauty of an academic discussion v. really caring about this stuff (which I don't). I'm not 600 lbs, or 1000 lbs, I'm not into fetish play, and I don't think I feel like a part of Donna's 'community' even if she says I am. I'm guessing many of us don't feel part of her community. Her talk will certainly drive a lot of people to Dims, but I don't personally feel the horror at that fact that many people have voiced in this thread. I just think reading everyones' comments is very, very interesting.


----------



## Jes

gangstadawg said:


> how many people do you know that weigh between 700-1000lbs that are health and are jumping for joy and living life on the regular?



Paula of the 700 lbs club is always upbeat, says she's loving life and living it to the full. Do you disagree with her?


----------



## Jes

toni said:


> Slippery slope. You can say any fat person is willingly endangering their life. .



Very good point. And that Utah criminal miscarriage law should definitely make people think about the ramifications of whether we're seen as 'willingly endangering' our lives.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

Would any of you support someone who is pro Ana? Just curious...cos that's what this seems like....except everyone is up in arms and defensive because it's about fat.

Again I ask: What would you think if I cut off my own legs? I'm sure there are amputee paysites!!!

This whole thing is ridiculous. I can't discuss it anymore because all I see is paranoia and denial. Where is the logic and reason?!


As MarilynWann said on Twitter

"I oppose a weight-gain goal (à la Donna Simpson) as much as a weight-loss goal. Both are unhealthy & both damage fat people's civil rights."

And I agree with her with all my heart.


----------



## exile in thighville

toni said:


> No one here has a right to judge her as a parent. She might not be doing it the way you would but that doesn't mean she is wrong.



actually, i think anyone who puts their kids on television is a terrible parent. between that and her medical teachings i think we have a winner. unless her dad says all the time "don't be like mommy!" lead by example.


----------



## msbard90

Well, damn, 13 pages! Good job Donna! Aren't you so proud?


----------



## exile in thighville

fatlane said:


> If she doesn't, she'll have a bunch of pissed-off subscribers.



_oh no what will they jag to then_


----------



## fatlane

GOOD NEWS! This is no longer a popular story.

According to CNN:


> NewsPulse
> Most popular stories right now
> Face of Taliban justice
> Wal-Mart 'appalled' at racist announcement
> 1.2 million 'unstable' Graco highchairs recalled
> Cornell deals with wave of student suicides
> Unemployment claims fall



We now return you to your regularly scheduled hill of beans.


----------



## msbard90

fatlane said:


> GOOD NEWS! This is no longer a popular story.
> 
> According to CNN:
> 
> 
> We now return you to your regularly scheduled hill of beans.



Thank God!

Now lets close the thread, and on we go!


----------



## butch

I figured should chime in so that when all my friends and family start googling Donna Simpson they can find me and think they know something about my life.

Really, just ignore it all. As a wise sage once said "it says nothing to me about my life." If this isn't your life, then why get upset about it? Go on about your business, and if you're an upstanding member of society, people won't think you're 'just like' that 'feeding to death woman on TV,' they'll wonder why more fatties aren't an upstanding member of society like you are.

If you want fat and Fat Admiration to be normalized, then people need to be out there speaking about it as if it is normal. Right now, the media isn't interested in the normal, but eventually, the more reputable media sites will need the 'normal' fattie to speak up, in the name of objectivity. Bide your time, normal fatties and FAs, and soon you too will get your 15 minutes of fame, telling the world that we're just like they are, we have families and we worry about our finances and we're concerned about the chemicals used in our food too.


----------



## thatgirl08

The slippery slope argument is pointless. Everything has a slippery slope side to it. There are extremes, there are special circumstances. Not all generalizations will fit all people or all situations. It just isn't possible. But the thing is.. should that stop us from drawing a line? For any movement or group of people to be taken seriously, they have to draw lines, make concessions, compromise. Somehow I think actively not supporting a woman who wants to gain to 1000 pounds AND provides links to community sites is a great place to start.


----------



## msbard90

can't give rep, but rep!!


----------



## Jes

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> Again I ask: What would you think if I cut off my own legs? I'm sure there are amputee paysites!!!
> .



there are!

but what if it's all a fantasy? yes, it's not a fantasy that donna weighs 600 (or 530) but what if she, like other paysite models have said they are, is just selling a fantasy? Does that make it any more palatable? Acceptable? Understandable? If you cut off a leg, that's not a fantasy. If you create a site and do the talk show circuit talking ab out how much you want, and plan to, cut off a leg, that's different. I suspect we're beginning to see that it's fantasy talk, for fame and for cash. If we have a whole board here dedicated in part to the weight gain fantasy, then isn't Donna adequately representing a small but significant sector of our population?


----------



## thatgirl08

Jes said:


> If we have a whole board here dedicated in part to the weight gain fantasy, then isn't Donna adequately representing a small but significant sector of our population?



Yeah.. but do you think you'd ever see an amputee going on national television, not to talk about his/her rights or difficulties or the movement they're trying to promote, but about the small yet significant segment of his/her community related to amputee porn?

ETA: It's clear that Donna isn't trying to promote SA with her appearances on TV.. but that doesn't make it any better because it makes us, whether you like it or not, look like nut jobs too. It makes a mockery of the whole community and of SA. The reality is that ALL of us commenting on this thread are in the SAME community as her.. we are all in the same social circle as Donna Simpson. How comfortable can you truly say you are with that?


----------



## Angel

exile in thighville said:


> actually, i think anyone who puts their kids on television is a terrible parent. between that and her medical teachings i think we have a winner. unless her dad says all the time "don't be like mommy!" lead by example.



Didn't anyone else notice the little girl standing right there next to her mommy and looking directly at the computer monitor when her mommy was showing the newswomen the paysite content?

Even if it is only her own mother on the screen, who lets their 3 or 4 year old daughter look at or see adult paysite material?

Another thing I've thought of: The little girl may not be in school yet, but the son is. We all know how teenagers can be. Most teenagers know what the sensationalized current events are both online and on television. It was mentioned in a previous thread that AP has children, although they may be older and not live in the household. I wonder if CP and AP even considered the taunting their kids may have to endure from other kids all because of their (the parents') decision to go public.


----------



## NYCGabriel

Angel said:


> Another thing I've thought of: The little girl may not be in school yet, but the son is. We all know how teenagers can be. Most teenagers know what the sensationalized current events are both online and on television. It was mentioned in a previous thread that AP has children, although they may be older and not live in the household. I wonder if CP and AP even considered the taunting their kids may have to endure from other kids all because of their (the parents') decision to go public.



YES!!! EXACTLY. That's a point I made earlier on!!! Teenagers nowadays are much more cruel and judgmental than before. The kid is going be embarrassed and mocked by others.

The boy is going to grow up feeling very resentful and embarassed of his mother and all overweight people and FAs no thanks to this negative publicity! Hatred starts at a young age. The damage has been done


----------



## msbard90

thatgirl08 said:


> Yeah.. but do you think you'd ever see an amputee going on national television, not to talk about his/her rights or difficulties or the movement they're trying to promote, but about the small yet significant segment of his/her community related to amputee porn?
> 
> ETA: It's clear that Donna isn't trying to promote SA with her appearances on TV.. but that doesn't make it any better because it makes us, whether you like it or not, look like nut jobs too. It makes a mockery of the whole community and of SA. The reality is that ALL of us commenting on this thread are in the SAME community as her.. we are all in the same social circle as Donna Simpson. How comfortable can you truly say you are with that?



Unfortunately, there are people in every social circle that are less than honorable. However, it is apparent that there is nothing on this thread that could change Donna's mind. The best thing anyone on this site can do for themself is make sure you keep your posts tactful and in a generally positive direction. Don't do anything online that would be embarassing. If you can keep composure and present yourself on dims as a respectable member of this community, as most posters here already do, then there shouldn't be an issue. There are outcasts in every social group, and there is nothing you can do but make sure you remain as a respectable person.


----------



## Angel

Jes said:


> If we have a whole board here dedicated in part to the weight gain fantasy, then isn't Donna adequately representing a small but significant sector of our population?



NO!!!!!!!!!! 

She's NOT!!!!!

Because the sane adults here who are into weight gain or weight gain fantasy don't run to the national media to exploit themselves or this site in a negative way in order to make a couple dollars!


----------



## NYCGabriel

Angel said:


> NO!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> She's NOT!!!!!
> 
> Because the sane adults here who are into weight gain or weight gain fantasy don't run to the national media to exploit themselves or this site in a negative way in order to make a couple dollars!



*sends over some future reputation*


----------



## MisticalMisty

NYCGabriel said:


> whatever the consequences? like crippling health issues? her kids being embarrassed to the point they'll hate overweight ppl. and become anorexic-bulimics (it has happened before)? or what about death? or what about the way the media will now portray overweight people no thanks to this publicity hound's efforts.
> 
> yeah... "whatever"the consequences."



Umm..Joy was being sarcastic. 

I love that all scenarios you played out there You keep throwing out winners Gabriel.

Immobile people are disgusting, kids are going to become anorexic because their mom is fat..

Keep that train coming...it's doing wonders for you!


----------



## MisticalMisty

NYCGabriel said:


> The boy is going to grow up feeling very resentful and embarassed of his mother and all *overweight* people and FAs no thanks to this negative publicity! Hatred starts at a young age. The damage has been done



You can insert any number of monikers where I've bolded.

Kids are cruel and it doesn't matter if you come from a home with the white picket fence. Kids will do their damage. It can't be helped, but to make that rash of a generalization is gross...seriously.

It sounds to me like you're projecting your own issues here. 

I grew up fat and went through hell during my HS years. I don't hate the "skinnys" now.

Some kids can be very resilient. 

It seems to me that this argument has been played out in the past regarding bi-racial families and same-sex parents.


----------



## Jes

thatgirl08 said:


> we are all in the same social circle as Donna Simpson. How comfortable can you truly say you are with that?



you know, you can believe this or not, but I just don't feel that's true for me. Not in any major way. The people who know me know I'm not anything like Donna. People who don't know me...don't matter to me. I don't think people who were pro-SA or SA-neutral are going to watch Donna's story and radically rethink their stance on fat strangers. So anyone who would say something to me, or give me a dirty look at McDonalds, was going to do that before DonnaGate. And I'm not too bothered by those people. We've likely all experienced it, but so have most people, for SOME reason (nasty comments on looks/race/disability from strangers).

Maybe I'm not explaining this well: people who know me won't judge me through Donna's lens, and those who don't are as likely as not to hate my fat ass and say something about it before, during or after DonnaGate.


----------



## NYCGabriel

That's right. Ignore the follow up comment I made.



NYCGabriel said:


> You have a point. I'll fix it now, ThatFatGirl. Ty for pointing it out to me! Upon rereading it, I realized how cold it came off. I'm sorry! It wasn't my intention. It's just that this woman is not thinking about her health or her kids in her pathetic bid to make it to the record books really bothers me.





MisticalMisty said:


> Umm..Joy was being sarcastic.
> 
> I love that all scenarios you played out there You keep throwing out winners Gabriel.
> 
> Immobile people are disgusting, kids are going to become anorexic because their mom is fat..
> 
> Keep that training coming...it's doing wonders for you!



And how I was supposed to know JoyJoy was being sarcastic? But it is duly noted! And yes, I'm not an optimist in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## thatgirl08

msbard90 said:


> Unfortunately, there are people in every social circle that are less than honorable. However, it is apparent that there is nothing on this thread that could change Donna's mind. The best thing anyone on this site can do for themself is make sure you keep your posts tactful and in a generally positive direction. Don't do anything online that would be embarassing. If you can keep composure and present yourself on dims as a respectable member of this community, as most posters here already do, then there shouldn't be an issue. There are outcasts in every social group, and there is nothing you can do but make sure you remain as a respectable person.



I'm copying and pasting this from somewhere else but this pertains - I took the risk of putting certain things on the internet.. I accept that. I knew when I became a paysite model that I was taking a big risk, and I knew that by becoming part of Dims, FF, and other community sites, I was taking a risk. That doesn't change the fact that I was really, really hoping it wouldn't come to the point where I will be confronted about the pictures or my fetish, especially by my family. It doesn't change the fact that some of what I said/showed was somewhat personal or private in nature. It doesn't change the fact that I was hoping.. even expecting.. that those of us in the community would have enough solidarity in thought to represent fat in the best possible light.. to think of the community above our individual wants when it comes to public coverage of fat issues. Is it really so unreasonable to be disappointed that that isn't the case?


----------



## NYCGabriel

MisticalMisty said:


> It sounds to me like you're projecting your own issues here.



You are incorrect.


----------



## Jes

Angel said:


> NO!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> She's NOT!!!!!
> 
> Because the sane adults here who are into weight gain or weight gain fantasy don't run to the national media to exploit themselves or this site in a negative way in order to make a couple dollars!


I'm not suggesting they do (though certainly some have paysites and put the 'I eat 82 pies a day'/'I want you to eat 82 pies a day' notion out there to an audience who knew nothing of that behavior 'til they saw it modeled); perhaps what I meant to say was: doesn't Donna represent the desires, motivations and fantasies of many int his community?


----------



## Blackjack

Jes said:


> DonnaGate.



On a completely different note, I honestly think that it's time that people stop referring to whatever incidents as "-gate". It's cliched, ridiculous, and at this point just sounds like a really fucking stupid buzzphrase.


----------



## msbard90

NYCGabriel said:


> The boy is going to grow up feeling very resentful and embarassed of his mother and all overweight people and FAs no thanks to this negative publicity! Hatred starts at a young age. The damage has been done



I don't think that her son would necessarily be resentful of "all overweight people and FAs". If any resentment is to come out of this, it would be this young boy resenting the fact that his mother is making a horribly selfish decision, and that because of her selfishness, she most likely won't be there for all of his and his sister's life moments. I wouldn't be so heated about this issue if Donna didn't have kids. But she does. Those kids need a positive role model in their life, and showing her kids that being a glutton (not just for food, but for attention as well) is okay, is completely not okay. But she can raise her children however she pleases..... unfortunately


----------



## Jes

thatgirl08 said:


> It doesn't change the fact that I was hoping.. even expecting.. that those of us in the community would have enough solidarity in thought to represent fat in the best possible light.. to think of the community above our individual wants when it comes to public coverage of fat issues. Is it really so unreasonable to be disappointed that that isn't the case?



I can understand your disappointment, but I think the hopes/expectations you state above were extremely naive, and pinning your decisions to them was perhaps not the best decision.

And I've answered the question you've asked with my opinion, so please don't feel that this is a personal attack.


----------



## Angel

Jes said:


> you know, you can believe this or not, but I just don't feel that's true for me. Not in any major way. The people who know me know I'm not anything like Donna. People who don't know me...don't matter to me. I don't think people who were pro-SA or SA-neutral are going to watch Donna's story and radically rethink their stance on fat strangers. So anyone who would say something to me, or give me a dirty look at McDonalds, was going to do that before DonnaGate. And I'm not too bothered by those people. We've likely all experienced it, but so have most people, for SOME reason (nasty comments on looks/race/disability from strangers).
> 
> Maybe I'm not explaining this well: people who know me won't judge me through Donna's lens, and those who don't are as likely as not to hate my fat ass and say something about it before, during or after DonnaGate.



But what about those of us females who are close to her size or bigger? 

Those that know me know I'm not a nut job. Strangers though? We all know that what is seen on television influences perception. 


[email protected] DonnaGate 
LOL because she will use that like she used the Rosa Parks badge


----------



## MisticalMisty

Angel said:


> But what about those of us females who are close to her size or bigger?
> 
> Those that know me know I'm not a nut job. Strangers though? We all know that what is seen on television influences perception.
> 
> 
> [email protected] DonnaGate



Unfortunately, those same strangers probably had negative thoughts before Donna even went on tv. Hell, there are probably some like me who don't even watch the news/tabloid tv/etc. They still are going to view fat and fat people in a very negative light.

People are giving Donna more power than she deserves. She definitely isn't helping matters, but she isn't this all powerful being that has painted fatties in a negative light. We have the medical community and programs like 1,000 lb mom and dad, etc to help with that. *sigh*


----------



## msbard90

thatgirl08 said:


> I'm copying and pasting this from somewhere else but this pertains - I took the risk of putting certain things on the internet.. I accept that. I knew when I became a paysite model that I was taking a big risk, and I knew that by becoming part of Dims, FF, and other community sites, I was taking a risk. That doesn't change the fact that I was really, really hoping it wouldn't come to the point where I will be confronted about the pictures or my fetish, especially by my family. It doesn't change the fact that some of what I said/showed was somewhat personal or private in nature. It doesn't change the fact that I was hoping.. even expecting.. that those of us in the community would have enough solidarity in thought to represent fat in the best possible light.. to think of the community above our individual wants when it comes to public coverage of fat issues. Is it really so unreasonable to be disappointed that that isn't the case?



No, I understand what you are saying. But, when the time comes (or doesn't) that you are confronted by the issue, at least you can say, "you know what, I'm a positive member of the fat acceptance community. I make positive contributions, I am on a paysite that is one of the most elegant and conservative ones on the internet (yes I'm a paying subscriber on that site, so I know whats on there...). In every community, there are people who unfortunately ruin things for all of us in a way. IMO I think you're a very positive contribution to the community, both on dims and on your site. Not everyone is going to accept you for who you are, and I understand that this is a very personal part of your life, as it is mine. Trust me, I googled msbard90, and the first thing comes up is the dims thread, "post your sexiest pics nekkid". Tust me, I had a sinking feeling like something punched me in the stomach. I just learned to get over it though. Its who I am.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

msbard90 said:


> I don't think that her son would necessarily be resentful of "all overweight people and FAs". If any resentment is to come out of this, it would be this young boy resenting the fact that his mother is making a horribly selfish decision, and that because of her selfishness, she most likely won't be there for all of his and his sister's life moments.* I wouldn't be so heated about this issue if Donna didn't have kids.* But she does. Those kids need a positive role model in their life, and showing her kids that being a glutton (not just for food, but for attention as well) is okay, is completely not okay. But she can raise her children however she pleases..... unfortunately



Emphasis mine. If she didn't have kids I would have 0 problem with what she is doing. None. But as soon as you enter motherhood you have to put your children before you.


----------



## Jes

Angel said:


> But what about those of us females who are close to her size or bigger?



Well, I can't speak to the issue of women her size b/c that's not been my experience, so I have no room to speak. But I imagine you'd agree that life in the public eye (by which I mean being out of your house, in the workplace, nightlife, etc.) has never been easy for people of size. Do you feel that Donna's Rosa Parks attitude is going to radically alter either the existing situation or your life, specifically? I'd be interested to know more about that, because I don't feel it will for myself.


----------



## MisticalMisty

msbard90 said:


> I don't think that her son would necessarily be resentful of "all overweight people and FAs". *If any resentment is to come out of this, it would be this young boy resenting the fact that his mother is making a horribly selfish decision, and that because of her selfishness, she most likely won't be there for all of his and his sister's life moments*. I wouldn't be so heated about this issue if Donna didn't have kids. But she does. Those kids need a positive role model in their life, and showing her kids that being a glutton (not just for food, but for attention as well) is okay, is completely not okay. But she can raise her children however she pleases..... unfortunately



Is that reserved just for Donna, or any person that is fat and refuses to lose the weight?

It could be argued, and has been relentlessly by the "fatties are bad" brigade that any overweight person is being selfish and will die before their time from a laundry list of health problems.

We can sit back and pass judgment until we are blue in the face. The fact of the matter is #1..she isn't the first fat person with children to showcase herself or her fetish on national tv. #2..she probably won't be the last either. #3...It's completely unfair to say that since she is intentionally gaining that she's somehow a bad parent.


----------



## Angel

MisticalMisty said:


> People are giving Donna more power than she deserves. She definitely isn't helping matters, but she isn't this all powerful being that has painted fatties in a negative light. We have the medical community and programs like 1,000 lb mom and dad, etc to help with that. *sigh*



She's not the one with the power. That is the media. She played right into their hands. She may be getting her moment of fame, but at a great cost - one that she and AP may not realize until much later.

As Candy said earlier, they (the shows) have their agendas. Their agenda has nothing to do with shining a positive light on those that are fat or on the fat community.


----------



## msbard90

MisticalMisty said:


> Is that reserved just for Donna, or any person that is fat and refuses to lose the weight?
> 
> It could be argued, and has been relentlessly by the "fatties are bad" brigade that any overweight person is being selfish and will die before their time from a laundry list of health problems.
> 
> We can sit back and pass judgment until we are blue in the face. The fact of the matter is #1..she isn't the first fat person with children to showcase herself or her fetish on national tv. #2..she probably won't be the last either. #3...It's completely unfair to say that since she is intentionally gaining that she's somehow a bad parent.



Well, I think it more so pertains to Donna than to others because she's trying to make a world record and publicize herself, and gain at an extreme rate. In my personal opinion, she is embarrassing herself, the fat acceptance community and her children. I think that intentionally trying to be over 1000 lbs is showing that she has no regard for her children. Anything is okay in moderation, but I think anyone knows that there are definite health and mobility concerns, let alone home confinement possibilities when a person reaches that kind of weight. The extremity of her fetish could be considered dangerous to her children (the article said she was trying to gain 500 lbs or more in 2 years). I have nothing against gaining, I have nothing against parents of children who are into gaining, but I have something against parents who intentionally let a fetish precede the wellbeing of their children.


----------



## msbard90

I have no problem with Donna desiring to be over 1000 lbs, her choice, whatever. But wait till the kids move out- seriously.


----------



## Jes

msbard90 said:


> I have no problem with Donna desiring to be over 1000 lbs, her choice, whatever. But wait till the kids move out- seriously.



Is it wrong for her to start talking the fantasy talk (which she now says it is) about gaining 500 lbs in the next 2 years or should that wait too? Know what I mean? I think we're speaking at cross purposes, here. Do we all accept her statement that it's fantasy? If we do, then in what ways does the 'child issue' matter and it what ways does it not?


----------



## hillking12

wow its crazy how heated this conversation has become its starting to bring me down a bit. Man....its amazing how 1 person can literally rock an entire community and have them going at each other.


----------



## msbard90

Jes said:


> Is it wrong for her to start talking the fantasy talk (which she now says it is) about gaining 500 lbs in the next 2 years or should that wait too? Know what I mean? I think we're speaking at cross purposes, here. Do we all accept her statement that it's fantasy? If we do, then in what ways does the 'child issue' matter and it what ways does it not?



Well, everyone has the right to fantasize. For all we know, some parents might fantasize about abandoning their children on the side of the road. The point of Donna's case is that she's vocalizing her intentions. If someone went on national tv saying that in the next two years they will be abandoning their kids on the side of the road, people would think negatively about them. If you see someone doing something harmful, or know about it, would you keep it to yourself, thinking, "oh well that's just fantasy". If someone with told you they fantasized about commiting suicide, would you react positively or negatively? Would you worry for their children? It might just be me.


----------



## Angel

Jes said:


> Do you feel that Donna's Rosa Parks attitude is going to radically alter either the existing situation or your life, specifically? I'd be interested to know more about that, because I don't feel it will for myself.



The *only* one who sees her as a Rosa Parks is her herself. 

I wouldn't even say she has a Rosa Parks attitude. Rosa Parks wasn't attempting to draw attention to herself, to a paysite, to a personal desire or fetish (which is more than likely a ploy to get attention and paysite customers), etc. 

What Donna is doing (and by this I mean the showcasing/exploiting herself in the manner in which she has on national television) and the way the media is projecting _that_ won't change the way in which I live my life. The media's coverage and angle of coverage may change the way (meaning in a more negative way than even before) certain members of society view SSBBW and maybe of BBW and FA. 


I'm just a little concerned that part of the media's hidden agenda with them all jumping on this may be more than the circus-like atmosphere. The sensationalization may draw attention and maybe boost ratings a bit. The same corps who own these shows and news programs also have the power to influence when it comes to national health care concerns. Now they have all this footage of a fattie 'intentionally' (whether it's true or not) trying to gain to 1000 *AND* this community is linked to it all. The doors have been opened. Pretty sure that someone posted that big brother has snooped around a little already. I do remember who posted but I won't name the person. 

And the tabloid shows? I wouldn't doubt if one of thier hounds hasn't already been scouring this site.


----------



## Edens_heel

msbard90 said:


> Well, everyone has the right to fantasize. For all we know, some parents might fantasize about abandoning their children on the side of the road. The point of Donna's case is that she's vocalizing her intentions. If someone went on national tv saying that in the next two years they will be abandoning their kids on the side of the road, people would think negatively about them. If you see someone doing something harmful, or know about it, would you keep it to yourself, thinking, "oh well that's just fantasy". If someone with told you they fantasized about commiting suicide, would you react positively or negatively? Would you worry for their children? It might just be me.



No, it's not just you - I think you nailed it.


----------



## Jes

hillking12 said:


> wow its crazy how heated this conversation has become its starting to bring me down a bit. Man....its amazing how 1 person can literally rock an entire community and have them going at each other.



...i think maybe it's just good discussion. We are a web community, yes, but look--all fat people don't act or think alike, just like all women don't, all democrats don't, all fetishists don't... I don't think we're going at one another. Take heart!


----------



## Edens_heel

NYCGabriel said:


> *are you kidding me?*
> 
> A person at 300 lbs. is going to much MORE healthier than someone at 1000. Your "we don't know" answer is a cop out.



This is exactly the point I was hoping to make - happy to see I wasn't just shouting at a brick wall.


----------



## Jes

Edens_heel said:


> This is exactly the point I was hoping to make - happy to see I wasn't just shouting at a brick wall.



where do we draw that line? Paula's 700 club? 500 lbs?


----------



## msbard90

Jes said:


> ...i think maybe it's just good discussion. We are a web community, yes, but look--all fat people don't act or think alike, just like all women don't, all democrats don't, all fetishists don't... I don't think we're going at one another. Take heart!



Its all for discussion. I'm not stewing about it at my home, thinking, "Goddamn that lady for she has forsaken our community!" lol its just something to think and discuss.


----------



## hillking12

Jes said:


> ...i think maybe it's just good discussion. We are a web community, yes, but look--*all fat people don't act or think alike, just like all women don't, all democrats don't, all fetishists don't... I don't think we're going at one another. *Take heart!



i Agree with you 100% in fact if you look at the post i made much earlier on the thread you will see that that is exactly what i am talking about,and that this woman is being very ignorant to go out say she is representing all of us making the rest of the world think that all those in the SA community think and feel as she does which is not true.....and i understand that is a good discussion just looking at some of the angry comments hear makes me feel down but that's just me. LOL


----------



## Edens_heel

HereticFA said:


> Calauria, you nailed it perfectly. The most outspoken posters here have certainly shown their support of mainstream views of being fat, they hate it in themselves and on others. I've long felt they hung around Dimensions to kill it by dilution, not support it. This issue really illustrated their true feelings on Fat Acceptance. Donna's story pushed their buttons so hard they couldn't soften their approach and responses like usual.
> 
> As for Donna's schtick, it's obvious to anyone who really gets Fat Acceptance what's really going on. For the rest of you rubes: figure it out. (Hint: a 1,000 pound woman wouldn't make the top 3 in the _Guinness Book of World Records_.) I don't think Donna wants to go for > 1,400 lbs (Although she _might_ fantasize about it.)



Yeah, way to go there, exposing all us genuine fat haters for what we are, because our concern for the status and respect for our community and the welfare of a child are really just secondary to proving our fat love by jacking it to pics of a 1,000 pound woman. Because being an FA means having absolutely no limit, right? We come here, spend hours of our time and build friendships just because we want to see the site die and really think to ourselves "yeah, fuck all those fatties" - despite the fact that a number of people who have posted are in relationships with a plus-sized individual, or are one themself. Don't come on here and say that we're all a bunch of fat haters if you can't back it up with, you know, REALITY (I hear there's this thing called "proof." Supposedly it helps with matters like this). 

As others have pointed out, is it not okay to have a limit? If you believe that someone is doing harm to their self, should you then be chastised for bringing it to light? Even in the place of that, most of us aren't dumping on Donna for the sake of it - a lot of this attention has to do with the fact that she has a child, two in fact, and the strain of 1,000 fucking pounds on a body WILL shorten her life, or at the very least limit it a great deal, and there will be things, as a parent, she will be unable to do for her kids - and she is -intentionally- placing herself and her kids in that situation.

So don't get up on that soap box ready to say "hey, those guys over there, they don't really like fat girls!" unless you actually have some minor clue as to what you're talking about. Because you're taking unfair and unsubstantiated aim at a great many who are very, very much in support of the SA movement. Just because we may not rub one out to the idea of immobility or getting a human being to the size of a small African elephant doesn't mean we don't love the SA movement and the many wonderful possibilities it has for advancing the public perspective of our lifestyle.


----------



## gangstadawg

Jes said:


> Paula of the 700 lbs club is always upbeat, says she's loving life and living it to the full. Do you disagree with her?



thats why i said how many. so far we have one.


----------



## Edens_heel

Jes said:


> where do we draw that line? Paula's 700 club? 500 lbs?



See, I don't know the details of those situations - are there kids involved? Are they gaining intentionally? Because if the answer is "yes" to either of those, then yeah, I do have a problem with that. To reiterate, my problem isn't with Donna's weight, it's the fact that she has very young children and is gaining to a dangerous level in spite of the care that kids take. And maybe she will defy the odds (and all laws of god and man) and be a perfectly healthy, mobile, and long-lasting 1,000 pound woman. That's no very much not the point. The point is that it is a very dangerous risk, and she is taking it while being a parent of two young children. In that sense, she's being a horribly negligent parent, and if what she is doing to herself then translates into immobility, then her actions have become abusive as well, because she would be forcing her condition and the care of that condition on her kids (because the husband won't always be there 24/7 - eventually the weight of it all will fall on children's shoulders, as it always does in situations where a parent has a self-abuse problem, be it drugs, alcohol, or intentional and debilitating weight gain).

And that's without again touching on the fact that she is exposing these kids to a fetish, to a pornographic website (because you could even see her daughter staring at the goddamn screen in the footage), and not a simple way of life or a choice that she has made. It goes too far in this situation, and I will only comment on this situation as that is the topic at hand - it's not at all about other BBW's, their sizes, or their situations. This is about Donna specifically and the damage done by her horrid self-promotion.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

gangstadawg said:


> thats why i said how many. so far we have one.



So true...Im about 620+ and I hate it. I dont hate the way I look, I hate the isolation....and inability to do for myself. So you can put me down for a NO vote.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

Edens_heel said:


> And that's without again touching on the fact that she is exposing these kids to a fetish, to a pornographic website (because you could even see her daughter staring at the goddamn screen in the footage), and not a simple way of life or a choice that she has made. .



The child will be impacted. And this is a tragedy. Just like the child who has to watch mummy shoot up.


----------



## Edens_heel

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> The child will be impacted. And this is a tragedy. Just like the child who has to watch mummy shoot up.



EXACTLY - though I avoided the drug reference just because I figured it would open the flood gates of people hateful that we're now calling her a junky or some shit like that.


----------



## TraciJo67

Edens_heel said:


> See, I don't know the details of those situations - are there kids involved? Are they gaining intentionally? Because if the answer is "yes" to either of those, then yeah, I do have a problem with that. To reiterate, my problem isn't with Donna's weight, it's the fact that she has very young children and is gaining to a dangerous level in spite of the care that kids take. And maybe she will defy the odds (and all laws of god and man) and be a perfectly healthy, mobile, and long-lasting 1,000 pound woman. That's no very much not the point. The point is that it is a very dangerous risk, and she is taking it while being a parent of two young children. In that sense, she's being a horribly negligent parent, and if what she is doing to herself then translates into immobility, then her actions have become abusive as well, because she would be forcing her condition and the care of that condition on her kids (because the husband won't always be there 24/7 - eventually the weight of it all will fall on children's shoulders, as it always does in situations where a parent has a self-abuse problem, be it drugs, alcohol, or intentional and debilitating weight gain).
> 
> And that's without again touching on the fact that she is exposing these kids to a fetish, to a pornographic website (because you could even see her daughter staring at the goddamn screen in the footage), and not a simple way of life or a choice that she has made. It goes too far in this situation, and I will only comment on this situation as that is the topic at hand - it's not at all about other BBW's, their sizes, or their situations. This is about Donna specifically and the damage done by her horrid self-promotion.



I'm confused - are you a child protection social worker? The judge who might be in a position to make some difficult choices about whether these children would be better off in foster care? Are you related to Donna? Are you personally vested at ALL in whether or not her children receive adequate care? And I'm not talking about armchair empathy, of which I think we all have enormous amounts to spare. All of this "won't someone please think of the CHILDREN" obfuscation is making me dizzy. 

Not to mention, this "we don't support Donna's lifestyle" announcement, which is sure to confuse the holy hell out of anyone mainstream who does stumble into Dims and stays long enough to peruse the paysites and the weight board/EWB, fax sexuality, and let's not forget the library. I am genuinely baffled as to how Donna's choices are any different than the gazillionty paysite threads that advertise to the fat and gaining niche, aside from the fact that she's taken her platform to the mainstream and invited everyone in for a look-see.


----------



## gangstadawg

NYCGabriel said:


> YES!!! EXACTLY. That's a point I made earlier on!!! Teenagers nowadays are much more cruel and judgmental than before. The kid is going be embarrassed and mocked by others.
> 
> The boy is going to grow up feeling very resentful and embarassed of his mother and all overweight people and FAs no thanks to this negative publicity! Hatred starts at a young age. The damage has been done



he could grow up to become the next meme roth.


----------



## hillking12

TraciJo67 said:


> I'm confused - are you a child protection social worker? The judge who might be in a position to make some difficult choices about whether these children would be better off in foster care? Are you related to Donna? Are you personally vested at ALL in whether or not her children receive adequate care? And I'm not talking about armchair empathy, of which I think we all have enormous amounts to spare. All of this "won't someone please think of the CHILDREN" obfuscation is making me dizzy.
> 
> Not to mention, this "we don't support Donna's lifestyle" announcement, which is sure to confuse the holy hell out of anyone mainstream who does stumble into Dims and stays long enough to peruse the paysites and the weight board/EWB, fax sexuality, and let's not forget the library. *I am genuinely baffled as to how Donna's choices are any different than the gazillionty paysite threads that advertise to the fat and gaining niche, aside from the fact that she's taken her platform to the mainstream and invited everyone in for a look-see.*




For me its the fact that she is presenting this as if everyone in the community is into that.


----------



## exile in thighville

Angel said:


> NO!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> She's NOT!!!!!
> 
> Because the sane adults here who are into weight gain or weight gain fantasy don't run to the national media to exploit themselves or this site in a negative way in order to make a couple dollars!



this is so fucking cosigned and i'm actually offended by all the people who've been suggesting she represents me in any way. if some feeders' fantasies look and act like that - fine. not mine, not everyone's. it's not even in the same universe. fetish-free sex with thin girls appeals to me more. not that that's horrible at all - just drawing the comparison.


----------



## TraciJo67

hillking12 said:


> [/b]
> 
> For me its the fact that she is presenting this as if everyone in the community is into that.


 
I've read numerous articles and watched an interview. Haven't seen them all, of course (who has the time?) but from what I have seen, I don't see that she's presenting this as anything but HER thing, and her partner's thing, and something shared by those who support her paysite.


----------



## hillking12

TraciJo67 said:


> I've read numerous articles and watched an interview. Haven't seen them all, of course (who has the time?) but from what I have seen, I don't see that she's presenting this as anything but HER thing, and her partner's thing, and something shared by those who support her paysite.



have you seen the Tyra banks episode


----------



## DitzyBrunette

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> If she didn't have kids I would have 0 problem with what she is doing. None. But as soon as you enter motherhood you have to put your children before you.



Bingo. 
....


----------



## LoveBHMS

gangstadawg said:


> he could grow up to become the next meme roth.



Serious question. Does anyone think skinny people are fretting over Meme Roth? When skinny people see her on CNN, they probably have a range of reactions from "right on sister" to "Whatevs. Time for me to eat my lettuce." I also doubt fat people see her and think she represents all skinny people. Does seeing her make everyone hate skinny people? Or does everyone think "Ok SHE is annoying but most skinny people are respectful and just live their lives and don't bother going on TV to talk about hating fatties."


----------



## Edens_heel

TraciJo67 said:


> I'm confused - are you a child protection social worker? The judge who might be in a position to make some difficult choices about whether these children would be better off in foster care? Are you related to Donna? Are you personally vested at ALL in whether or not her children receive adequate care? And I'm not talking about armchair empathy, of which I think we all have enormous amounts to spare. All of this "won't someone please think of the CHILDREN" obfuscation is making me dizzy.
> 
> Not to mention, this "we don't support Donna's lifestyle" announcement, which is sure to confuse the holy hell out of anyone mainstream who does stumble into Dims and stays long enough to peruse the paysites and the weight board/EWB, fax sexuality, and let's not forget the library. I am genuinely baffled as to how Donna's choices are any different than the gazillionty paysite threads that advertise to the fat and gaining niche, aside from the fact that she's taken her platform to the mainstream and invited everyone in for a look-see.



Yeah, of course people are gonna see this stuff, but what they AREN'T going to see is any of the other paysite models parading their kids around on television, showing them their fetish website, and being ridiculous enough to think that they'll be healthy and mobile as a horse at one thousand fucking pounds (just think of this - that's three average-above average BBWs and another slim-n-trim all on the same human frame).

And no, I'm not a child welfare worker, but why the fuck do I have to be to realize that what she is doing is wrong and destructive to her children? Do you have to be in the military to think the war is a colossal fuck up? Do you have to work in law enforcement to understand police brutality when you see it? No, you fucking don't, and you'd have to be blind or just ignorant not to see the potential harm she is placing these kids in, especially as she is intentionally - and making no attempt to hide it from them - gaining to a level where she requires the help of others to properly function. And yes, I have a personal perspective on this as I have lived through something similar, so of course I am biased in that sense (I have made no attempt to hide that in any of my previous posts), but that doesn't change the fact that what she is doing is negligent as a parent, and considering she has gotten a great load of media attention over this, that's a bad thing - last thing we want in a world run by fire-storm media flash-n-splash is to have our community represented by someone who is a threat to their own child's well-being.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

TraciJo67 said:


> I'm confused - are you a child protection social worker? The judge who might be in a position to make some difficult choices about whether these children would be better off in foster care? Are you related to Donna? Are you personally vested at ALL in whether or not her children receive adequate care? And I'm not talking about armchair empathy, of which I think we all have enormous amounts to spare. All of this "won't someone please think of the CHILDREN" obfuscation is making me dizzy.



So because we don't know her we can't have this discussion and voice our objections? If that's the case, then most topics in Hyde Park should be taken down because we don't know any of those political figures and celebrities irl. It's a forum for discussion and we're doing just that, discussing. The topic just happens to be her.


----------



## NYCGabriel

BWAHAHAHA!!!
Brilliant, Edens! Absolutely brilliant! Future reputation coming!



Edens_heel said:


> Yeah, way to go there, exposing all us genuine fat haters for what we are, because our concern for the status and respect for our community and the welfare of a child are really just secondary to proving our fat love by jacking it to pics of a 1,000 pound woman. Because being an FA means having absolutely no limit, right? We come here, spend hours of our time and build friendships just because we want to see the site die and really think to ourselves "yeah, fuck all those fatties" - despite the fact that a number of people who have posted are in relationships with a plus-sized individual, or are one themself. Don't come on here and say that we're all a bunch of fat haters if you can't back it up with, you know, REALITY (I hear there's this thing called "proof." Supposedly it helps with matters like this).
> 
> As others have pointed out, is it not okay to have a limit? If you believe that someone is doing harm to their self, should you then be chastised for bringing it to light? Even in the place of that, most of us aren't dumping on Donna for the sake of it - a lot of this attention has to do with the fact that she has a child, two in fact, and the strain of 1,000 fucking pounds on a body WILL shorten her life, or at the very least limit it a great deal, and there will be things, as a parent, she will be unable to do for her kids - and she is -intentionally- placing herself and her kids in that situation.
> 
> So don't get up on that soap box ready to say "hey, those guys over there, they don't really like fat girls!" unless you actually have some minor clue as to what you're talking about. Because you're taking unfair and unsubstantiated aim at a great many who are very, very much in support of the SA movement. Just because we may not rub one out to the idea of immobility or getting a human being to the size of a small African elephant doesn't mean we don't love the SA movement and the many wonderful possibilities it has for advancing the public perspective of our lifestyle.


----------



## exile in thighville

LoveBHMS said:


> Serious question. Does anyone think skinny people are fretting over Meme Roth? When skinny people see her on CNN, they probably have a range of reactions from "right on sister" to "Whatevs. Time for me to eat my lettuce." I also doubt fat people see her and think she represents all skinny people. Does seeing her make everyone hate skinny people? Or does everyone think "Ok SHE is annoying but most skinny people are respectful and just live their lives and don't bother going on TV to talk about hating fatties."



skinny people have never suffered en masse for being skinny, or been stereotyped. they're also a perceived majority. cut the "reverse racism" bullshit.

the fact that acquaintances outside of this community are asking me about this woman means that society is linking her to me.


----------



## NYCGabriel

gangstadawg said:


> he could grow up to become the next meme roth.



God almighty... :doh: I completely forgot about that nut.


----------



## gangstadawg

NYCGabriel said:


> God almighty... :doh: I completely forgot about that nut.



i wish i could forget her stupid ass but she seems to pop up randomly when you forget she exist.


----------



## TraciJo67

DitzyBrunette said:


> So because we don't know her we can't have this discussion and voice our objections? If that's the case, then most topics in Hyde Park should be taken down because we don't know any of those political figures and celebrities irl. It's a forum for discussion and we're doing just that, discussing. The topic just happens to be her.


 
Well except that you in particular are slathering a thick coating of fat hatred over this issue and deeming it acceptable to do so because it applies to a woman that you consider less than worthy.


----------



## toni

exile in thighville said:


> the fact that acquaintances outside of this community are asking me about this woman means that society is linking her to me.



This is my only issue with it. I already had to answer questions as well.


What she does as a parent and partner is her own concern. When she makes the community look like a freak show, that's when I start getting annoyed.


----------



## hillking12

toni said:


> This is my only issue with it. I already had to answer questions as well.
> 
> 
> What she does as a parent and partner is her own concern. When she makes the community look like a freak show, that's when I start getting annoyed.



THANK YOU!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

TraciJo67 said:


> Well except that you in particular are slathering a thick coating of fat hatred over this issue and deeming it acceptable to do so because it applies to a woman that you consider less than worthy.



Seriously? Who the fuck do you think you are? You don't know me so don't presume to think I'm spreading fat hatred. Newsflash: I'm fat! And I'm not on a diet and I'm ok with it! I'm the first one to tell 2 women I know who keep going on and off diets that they need to stop dieting, love themselves and their life first before worrying about a number on a scale, so before you attempt to judge me get to know me first. You can take your assumptions and shove 'em where the sun don't shine. I NEVER said this woman is considered less than worthy, way to put words in my mouth. She is doing her children a disservice and she is a bad Mother for doing so. You don't like it? Aww, too bad. That's my opinion and I'm sticking with it. In case you haven't noticed, I'm not alone in thinking it either.


----------



## NYCGabriel

gangstadawg said:


> i wish i could forget her stupid ass but she seems to pop uprandomly when you forget she exist.



Speak of the Devil and the Devil shall appear... *sigh* She's gonna rear her ignorant face soon enough I bet.


----------



## gangstadawg

NYCGabriel said:


> Speak of the Devil and the Devil shall appear... *sigh* She's gonna rear her ignorant face soon enough I bet.



im willing to bet money on it that she will be on tv soon possibly on this particular topic and she will be shown as the "weight expert" when her job is actually to be a PR person.


----------



## exile in thighville

toni said:


> This is my only issue with it. I already had to answer questions as well.
> 
> 
> What she does as a parent and partner is her own concern. When she makes the community look like a freak show, that's when I start getting annoyed.



is it society's fault to think more of her exist? well, she exists, why wouldn't more? the fact people even have to ask and don't see her as an anomaly straight off the bat should tell everyone defending her exactly why she's an unlanced boil on us.


----------



## ImNotFunny

They had an hour dedicated to this topic today on 101.5 radio from 12-1 today here in NJ. I was at work so I couldn't call in to stand up for the community. Although I have mixed feelings about the issue of course 99% of everyone calling in were very negative and nasty towards pretty much all fat people in general. One "FA" called in but didn't say too much. I wish I could have recorded it or was able to post it. 

they may put something up about it on nj1015.com it was during the Dennis and Michelle show....Dennis was on vacation and he's very anti fat for the most part and Michelle is kind of a ditz. Normally I listen for traffic reports, but when I heard this topic coming on I had to stay tuned in.

Wish I could type more but I gotta get back to businessssss!


----------



## toni

You are calling her a bad mother because of her size! You have basically said she doesn't love her children. From what I am reading, I don't think Traci is totally off point. It might not be your mindset but that is how you are coming off.


----------



## NYCGabriel

toni said:


> You are calling her a bad mother because of her size! You have basically said she doesn't love her children. From what I am reading, I don't think Traci is totally off point. It might not be your mindset but that is how you are coming off.



She's a bad mother because she is not taking into consideration her health, her children and unwanted negative attention. She's also a bad mother letting her daughter view her site. She's a bad mother because when her health fails and she dies, her kids will have no one. 

She's not a bad mother because of her weight.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

toni said:


> You are calling her a bad mother because of her size! You have basically said she doesn't love her children. From what I am reading, I don't think Traci is totally off point. It might not be your mindset but that is how you are coming off.



Um, no. I'm calling her a bad mother because she is purposely going to be 1000 pounds and will end up immobile and her children will suffer for it. She admitted on Access Hollywood her son is embarrassed. She said when she can get to school functions she stays in the back in the shadows because it becomes all about her (just like I said several pages back before I even heard her say it on TV). 
I've made several posts that outline my opinion very clearly and other have agreed with me yet some of you still accuse only me of being a fat hater when I've said nothing even remotely close to fat hatred. *AS A MATTER OF FACT*, back in my first post in here I said "_if she was mobile and healthy as a horse, fine, go for it, but she is a Mother and she can only walk 20 feet at a time. How in the fuck is that a good thing for her child, to have a Mother who can't even take her to the park and play with her, who can't even walk around their own home without being winded?! And she wants to be double this size, she'll be immobile and her poor child will essentially be left without a Mother. She's a pathetic excuse for a parent._"
Where do you get fat hatred from that???? I get bad parent hatred from that.


----------



## NYCGabriel

Amazing how people are ignoring this part, eh? 



DitzyBrunette said:


> She admitted on Access Hollywood *her son is embarrassed.*



The embarrassment he's experiencing is going to turn into hatred towards FA/FFAs and BBWs/BHM when he grows older as his emotions evolve... Watch.


----------



## toni

You don't know if or when her health will fail to say that. I know a woman who is in her early 60's. She has 3 grown children and has been 500 plus lbs ever since I can remember. She baby sat my daughter when she was a baby. Her care of my daughter was top notch.

Everyone saying she is going to die early and will humilate her children are perpetuating fat sterotypes. The same could be said about any of us. I am far and someone in my daughter's class might make fun of it. That doesn't make me a bad mother.

As for letting her kids see her site, I don't agree with it...but as far as I know she is not doing hard core porn.


----------



## MisticalMisty

DitzyBrunette said:


> *How in the fuck is that a good thing for her child, to have a Mother who can't even take her to the park and play with her, who can't even walk around their own home without being winded?! And she wants to be double this size, she'll be immobile and her poor child will essentially be left without a Mother. She's a pathetic excuse for a parent.[/I]"
> Where do you get fat hatred from that???? I get bad parent hatred from that.*



That entire statement is fat hatred. You are basically using a broad brush to say that ANY parent who is too fat to go the park or who walks 20 steps and gets winded is a bad parent and that's just not true.

We have women...considerably smaller than Donna, who experience those same issues on a daily basis. We have mothers the size of Donna that do what they can to provide a loving and stable environment for their children and YET you think any parent who can't take their child to the park because of mobility issues is a bad parent.

Do you see it now?


----------



## EtobicokeFA

NYCGabriel said:


> She's a bad mother because she is not taking into consideration her health, her children and unwanted negative attention. .......She's a bad mother because when her health fails and she dies, her kids will have no one.



And, there plenty people who going to say that same thing about people who are just 50 or 100 pound overweight as well. 

Is her weight really going to stop her from being a parent?


----------



## NYCGabriel

toni said:


> You don't know if or when her health will fail to say that. I know a woman who is in her early 60's. She has 3 grown children and has been 500 plus lbs ever since I can remember. She baby sat my daughter when she was a baby. Her care of my daughter was top notch.
> 
> Everyone saying she is going to die early and will humilate her children are perpetuating fat sterotypes. The same could be said about any of us. I am far and someone in my daughter's class might make fun of it. That doesn't make me a bad mother.
> 
> As for letting her kids see her site, I don't agree with it...but as far as I know she is not doing hard core porn.



Was this woman 800, 900 pounds? Probably not.

And I repeat, *she's NOT a bad mother because of her weight. NO ONE IS SAYING THAT. She's a bad mother for seeking fame at the expense of her health and kids.*


----------



## MisticalMisty

NYCGabriel said:


> She's a bad mother because she is not taking into consideration her health, her children and unwanted negative attention. She's also a bad mother letting her daughter view her site. She's a bad mother because when her health fails and she dies, her kids will have no one.
> 
> She's not a bad mother because of her weight.



So..are you saying that all fat parents are bad? Because, I know that I'm only 350 lbs..but I don't have the greatest health..and when I go to the mall or just down to the local Wal-marts I gather TONS of unwanted, negative attention. Are you saying that I, or any other fat women who face these challenges on a daily basis are or would be bad parents?

Here's a news flash. We are all going to die. I can't believe you would make such a statement about her health failing. There are a LOT of skinny people in bad health who have babies every. fucking. day.

Are you on their boards ranting and raging that they are bad parents for being thin and in bad health? Or are you over at any of the eating disorders sites yelling at anorexics or bulimics to eat and stop throwing up because it's endangering their children? 

Seriously.


----------



## NYCGabriel

EtobicokeFA said:


> And, there plenty people who going to say that same thing about people who are just 50 or 100 pound overweight as well.
> 
> Is her weight really going to stop her from being a parent?



*You're being glib and you know it.*
A parent who is WILLINGLY putting her health at risk for fame and money and ignoring the fact that later on life she'll miss out on many important moments in her children's lives.


----------



## NYCGabriel

*DID I SAY ALL FAT PARENTS ARE BAD? NO. WHERE DID I SAY ALL FAT PARENTS ARE BAD? If so, WHERE? * I said she's a bad parent because she's doing it FOR FAME. READ my goddamned postings.
Furthermore if some rail thin anorexic woman was on TV promoting extreme weight loss through extreme ways such as drugs, purging, skipping meals, I would most certainly go on such forums and denounce her. 

So just stop it. Just stop ignoring certain postings from certain people. 



MisticalMisty said:


> So..are you saying that all fat parents are bad? Because, I know that I'm only 350 lbs..but I don't have the greatest health..and when I go to the mall or just down to the local Wal-marts I gather TONS of unwanted, negative attention. Are you saying that I, or any other fat women who face these challenges on a daily basis are or would be bad parents?
> 
> Here's a news flash. We are all going to die. I can't believe you would make such a statement about her health failing. There are a LOT of skinny people in bad health who have babies every. fucking. day.
> 
> Are you on their boards ranting and raging that they are bad parents for being thin and in bad health? Or are you over at any of the eating disorders sites yelling at anorexics or bulimics to eat and stop throwing up because it's endangering their children?
> 
> Seriously.


----------



## toni

DitzyBrunette said:


> Um, no. I'm calling her a bad mother because she is purposely going to be 1000 pounds and will end up immobile.


I read an article where she said that was only a FANTASY.


----------



## MisticalMisty

NYCGabriel said:


> *You're being glib and you know it.*
> A parent who is WILLINGLY putting her health at risk for fame and money and ignoring the fact that later on life she'll miss out on many important moments in her children's lives.



So, should the Jackson's have lost their children? What about the Osmonds? or the Gossleins?

Because they all started out by exploiting their lives and their children for monies.


----------



## MisticalMisty

NYCGabriel said:


> *DID I SAY ALL FAT PARENTS ARE BAD? NO. WHERE DID I SAY ALL FAT PARENTS ARE BAD? * I said she's a bad parent because she's doing it FOR FAME. READ MY goddamned postings.
> Furthermore if some rail thin anorexic woman was on TV promoting extreme weight loss through extreme ways such as drugs, purging, skipping meals, I would most certainly go on such forums and denounce her.
> 
> So just stop it.



OHH..I see. So, if she were just sitting at home gaining to be a thousand pounds then you wouldn't give a flying fuck.

I see.


----------



## NYCGabriel

That's just goddamned bullshit. Fat hatred my ass. 



MisticalMisty said:


> That entire statement is fat hatred. You are basically using a broad brush to say that ANY parent who is too fat to go the park or who walks 20 steps and gets winded is a bad parent and that's just not true.
> 
> We have women...considerably smaller than Donna, who experience those same issues on a daily basis. We have mothers the size of Donna that do what they can to provide a loving and stable environment for their children and YET you think any parent who can't take their child to the park because of mobility issues is a bad parent.
> 
> Do you see it now?


----------



## MisticalMisty

NYCGabriel said:


> That's just goddamned bullshit. Fat hatred my ass.



Nope..God hasn't damned me yet..as far as I know.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

toni said:


> You don't know if or when her health will fail to say that. I know a woman who is in her early 60's. She has 3 grown children and has been 500 plus lbs ever since I can remember. She baby sat my daughter when she was a baby. Her care of my daughter was top notch.



Fair enough, and I also know someone who was extremely large and managed to work and raise her child and have a happy marriage and go out on weekends and have a great time too - but she was not 1000 lbs. 500 and 1000 are worlds apart.



> Everyone saying she is going to die early and will humilate her children are perpetuating fat sterotypes. The same could be said about any of us. I am far and someone in my daughter's class might make fun of it. That doesn't make me a bad mother.



Is it perpetuating a fat stereotype if she admitted herself that her son is embarrassed? And for the record, my concern about her children was not even about them being embarrassed, it was about her showing up at 1000 pounds to her children's activities and turning it into a circus instead of her presence being all about her child and their achievements. Again, I said this several pages back (page 3 for reference) but people are skipping over what is actually written and making things up. Thank God there is no edit function anymore or I swear I'd be accused of changing my posts.


----------



## toni

NYCGabriel said:


> Was this woman 800, 900 pounds? Probably not.
> 
> And I repeat, *she's NOT a bad mother because of her weight. NO ONE IS SAYING THAT. She's a bad mother for seeking fame at the expense of her health and kids.*



Neither is Donna. She was over 500 lbs. 

Do you think that she might be doing this to secure her childrens future. It is hard for someone of her size to work. She might be using her size to provide for them. Look at Jon and kate's kids, they are pretty set with money. 

Donna might be doing this for the same reason. She knows her size will grab peoples attention, why not milk it?


----------



## Jes

ashmamma84 said:


> Jes, you are too much!



it's a blessing and a curse, ash, a blessing and a curse.


----------



## NYCGabriel

MisticalMisty said:


> So, should the Jackson's have lost their children? What about the Osmonds? or the Gossleins?
> 
> Because they all started out by exploiting their lives and their children for monies.



Yes. Absolutely fucking yes.


----------



## MisticalMisty

MisticalMisty said:


> Nope..God hasn't damned me yet..as far as I know.



Dammit to hell..I wasted my 7,000 post on this. BLAH


----------



## NYCGabriel

MisticalMisty said:


> Nope..God hasn't damned me yet..as far as I know.



How the fuck was she talking about fat hatred? Fucking bullshit.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

MisticalMisty said:


> So..are you saying that all fat parents are bad?



You know what, yes, that is exactly what I'm saying. If that makes you happy and you have someone to pick on for the day then have at it. I think fat is awful, ick, I'm so disgusted with myself right now. Sheesh, I wish I wouldn't have had that bagel for lunch, what have I done to myself? Omg, I feel myself growing fatter and I may have to go purge because of it. I am such an awful horrible Mother. Damn me to hell. 

Your opinion of me? I don't give a rats ass. I don't know you and from what I've read I don't care to know you so I'm not going to argue with you at ALL. If it helps you sleep at night thinking I'm a fat hater, then by all means think it. Your opinion isn't affecting my life in the least. Enjoy


----------



## MisticalMisty

NYCGabriel said:


> How the fuck was she talking about fat hatred? Fucking bullshit.



What she was saying WAS fat hatred. You gotta get some new glasses.

In a sense, she was saying that ANY woman too fat to go to the park or who got winded after 20 steps is a bad parent.

How is that not fat hatred? 

Oh..and welcome back


----------



## mossystate

OK...some peeps have gotta start connecting some dots in this thread. 

:doh::bow:


----------



## MisticalMisty

DitzyBrunette said:


> You know what, yes, that is exactly what I'm saying. If that makes you happy and you have someone to pick on for the day then have at it. I think fat is awful, ick, I'm so disgusted with myself right now. Sheesh, I wish I wouldn't have had that bagel for lunch, what have I done to myself? Omg, I feel myself growing fatter and I may have to go purge because of it. I am such an awful horrible Mother. Damn me to hell.
> 
> Your opinion of me? I don't give a rats ass. I don't know you and from what I've read I don't care to know you so I'm not going to argue with you at ALL. If it helps you sleep at night thinking I'm a fat hater, then by all means think it. Your opinion isn't affecting my life in the least. Enjoy



Eh..that's not what I thought you were saying. I thought you were saying that *being a certain weight* or the inability to do certain things because of the fat made someone a bad parent. It's ok to be a small fatty, but get any bigger than that then you're a bad fatty.

I still think that's what you're saying and it doesn't have anything to do with my opinion of you. I can be objective and leave my thoughts about someone out of a debate...but I guess some people would rather just stomp their feet and get pissed when someone doesn't agree with something they've said.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

MisticalMisty said:


> So, should the Jackson's have lost their children? or the Gossleins?


in my opinion, yes.
not that it counts for anything.


----------



## toni

NYCGabriel said:


> *** quote removed by mod - rule breaking



Ummm this is the point where you lose the argument.

It was all okay when everyone was agreeing she was a horrible mother and should have her children ripped from her home and placed in the system(cause that's what's best for kids). Once you get some people not agreeing with you, you can't handle it. 


Oh and for the record she is no where close to 1000 lbs.


----------



## Tau

I'm seriously, serioulsy trying to understand why Donna is being defended. This is a woman who has chosen to elevate her sexual fetish above even the feelings and well being of her own children. I don't get how we're supposed to be ok with that. We're not talking about immobile mothers being bad mothers or bad people or less worthy or monsters from the deep. We are talking about a woman who has conducted herself with very little pride and dignity, who has shown very little care or regard for her children, and who has made us all look like deluded nincampoops blindly headed for self destrution. So why are we defending her? Are people just playing devils advocate? Because I don't get how what she's trying to do is even vaguely ok outside of fantasy.


----------



## TraciJo67

DitzyBrunette said:


> she is a Mother and she can only walk 20 feet at a time. How in the fuck is that a good thing for her child, to have a Mother who can't even take her to the park and play with her, who can't even walk around their own home without being winded?!


 


DitzyBrunette said:


> we aren't stupid and selfish enough to think it's a good idea to stuff our faces until we're completely immobile, ignoring the needs of our kids.


 



> Like I said in a previous post, she can't walk more than 20 feet at a time. You said your son does cross country and you can't run beside him (I couldn't either lol) but you and me are both able to get to the activities and cheer on our kids without fanfare.


 



> tell me that woman is still going to be mobile and happy as a clam living a full life, walking around, wiping her own ass and cleaning her own body in a shower by herself.


 
DitzyBrunette, newsflash for you: There are currently many patrons of Dims who are themselves immobile or near it, and some are parents. I can see these insensitive, callous remarks plastered ALL OVER the mainstream sites. Why are we seeing it here? I don't care how many people share your opinion. This site is supposed to be dedicated to, at minimum, fat admiration. Your comments here have alienated and offended far more people than the target of your rant, and you know what? I don't need to run a poll or scramble around looking for people who agree with me because it's really more about common fucking sense than it is about forum decorum. Or, as Mossy suggested earlier, know your target audience. You can't make the generalized arguments that you have above and then excuse yourself because they were only about a fat woman who <gasp> intentionally wants to gain weight, or because she's a <horrors!> fat mother who cannot run around after her children. I don't understand her choices. I don't even agree with them, at least, not those few snippets of her life that the media has exposed. I don't need to agree with them. I'm not her doctor, I'm not her social worker, and she's not my responsibility. But the same token, I'm not hers, either -- nor are any of the rest of us. She represents DONNA. Not Dims. Not fat women. Not feeders and gainers. Anyone in the so-called 'mainstream' who thinks otherwise needs to take responsibility for his/her own ugly prejudice and bias.


----------



## gangstadawg

Tau said:


> I'm seriously, serioulsy trying to understand why Donna is being defended. This is a woman who has chosen to elevate her sexual fetish above even the feelings and well being of her own children. I don't get how we're supposed to be ok with that. We're not talking about immobile mothers being bad mothers or bad people or less worthy or monsters from the deep. We are talking about a woman who has conducted herself with very little pride and dignity, who has shown very little care or regard for her children, and who has made us all look like deluded nincampoops blindly headed for self destrution. So why are we defending her? Are people just playing devils advocate? Because I don't get how what she's trying to do is even vaguely ok outside of fantasy.



agree and repped.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

MisticalMisty said:


> Eh..that's not what I thought you were saying. I thought you were saying that *being a certain weight* or the inability to do certain things because of the fat made someone a bad parent. It's ok to be a small fatty, but get any bigger than that then you're a bad fatty.
> 
> I still think that's what you're saying and it doesn't have anything to do with my opinion of you. I can be objective and leave my thoughts about someone out of a debate...but I guess some people would rather just stomp their feet and get pissed when someone doesn't agree with something they've said.



This is hardly a debate anymore. This is a few certain people ganging up on ONE person who hasn't even said what she's being accused of. Once more for those who lack reading comprehension: She is purposely gaining enough weight to be immobile. She admitted her children are embarrassed and she can't go to her children's school activities without it being all about her. She did not dispute the fact that she can't walk more than 20 feet at a time. And to top it all off, she goes on national television on several shows for several days in a row announcing this to everyone and bringing her small child with her for the ride. YES THIS MAKES HER A BAD PARENT.


----------



## toni

DitzyBrunette said:


> This is hardly a debate anymore. This is a few certain people ganging up on ONE person who hasn't even said what she's being accused of. Once more for those who lack reading comprehension: She is purposely gaining enough weight to be immobile. She admitted her children are embarrassed and she can't go to her children's school activities without it being all about her. She did not dispute the fact that she can't walk more than 20 feet at a time. And to top it all off, she goes on national television on several shows for several days in a row announcing this to everyone and bringing her small child with her for the ride. YES THIS MAKES HER A BAD PARENT.



No one is ganging up on you. Read the quotes that traci provided. You have made very ignorant statements. I know a few wonderful women on this site who can't wipe their own ass. That doesn't make them bad people or bad parents. There are ways of using tact to get your point across. Leave the insults for mainstream America.


----------



## MisticalMisty

TraciJo67 said:


> DitzyBrunette, newsflash for you: There are currently many patrons of Dims who are themselves immobile or near it, and some are parents. I can see these insensitive, callous remarks plastered ALL OVER the mainstream sites. Why are we seeing it here? I don't care how many people share your opinion. This site is supposed to be dedicated to, at minimum, fat admiration. Your comments here have alienated and offended far more people than the target of your rant, and you know what? I don't need to run a poll or scramble around looking for people who agree with me because it's really more about common fucking sense than it is about forum decorum. Or, as Mossy suggested earlier, know your target audience. You can't make the generalized arguments that you have above and then excuse yourself because they were only about a fat woman who <gasp> intentionally wants to gain weight, or because she's a <horrors!> fat mother who cannot run around after her children. I don't understand her choices. I don't even agree with them, at least, not those few snippets of her life that the media has exposed. I don't need to agree with them. I'm not her doctor, I'm not her social worker, and she's not my responsibility. But the same token, I'm not hers, either -- nor are any of the rest of us. She represents DONNA. Not Dims. Not fat women. Not feeders and gainers. Anyone in the so-called 'mainstream' who thinks otherwise needs to take responsibility for his/her own ugly prejudice and bias.


QFT 

Tau,

It's not about defending Donna. She doesn't represent me. She isn't my voice. I use my own voice when it comes to size acceptance and getting my needs as a fat person met in society.

She's also not the only person from this community to go on National Television and bring the feeder/feedee fetish to light. 

I'm defending the women who are members of this community, fat and mothers who struggle with some of the things that have been said in disgust about Donna in this thread.


----------



## Edens_heel

TraciJo67 said:


> Well except that you in particular are slathering a thick coating of fat hatred over this issue and deeming it acceptable to do so because it applies to a woman that you consider less than worthy.



I can't even begin to fathom how you could interpret Ditzy's comments as fat hatred. Wait, yes I can - if you didn't read a single one of them.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Edens_heel said:


> I can't even begin to fathom how you could interpret Ditzy's comments as fat hatred. Wait, yes I can - if you didn't read a single one of them.



I read them..all of them.. Traci's quoted them so we can all read them again.

How can you not see fat hatred in those remarks?


----------



## mossystate

MisticalMisty said:


> I read them..all of them.. Traci's quoted them so we can all read them again.
> 
> How can you not see fat hatred in those remarks?



I tried...and tried...last night. No connection to be found. Good luck!


----------



## Tau

There should be a ban on letting stupid people go on tv. This is just so infuriating


----------



## Edens_heel

DitzyBrunette said:


> Um, no. I'm calling her a bad mother because she is purposely going to be 1000 pounds and will end up immobile and her children will suffer for it. She admitted on Access Hollywood her son is embarrassed. She said when she can get to school functions she stays in the back in the shadows because it becomes all about her (just like I said several pages back before I even heard her say it on TV).
> I've made several posts that outline my opinion very clearly and other have agreed with me yet some of you still accuse only me of being a fat hater when I've said nothing even remotely close to fat hatred. *AS A MATTER OF FACT*, back in my first post in here I said "_if she was mobile and healthy as a horse, fine, go for it, but she is a Mother and she can only walk 20 feet at a time. How in the fuck is that a good thing for her child, to have a Mother who can't even take her to the park and play with her, who can't even walk around their own home without being winded?! And she wants to be double this size, she'll be immobile and her poor child will essentially be left without a Mother. She's a pathetic excuse for a parent._"
> Where do you get fat hatred from that???? I get bad parent hatred from that.



Honestly, the ones who are coming across as being genuinely fat hating are the ones who want to accept this all as fine and turn a blind eye to it, because that's not promoting a healthy attitude towards size acceptance, that's promoting the fetish angle of it, and ignoring the fact that yes, she is a parent, and yes, her kids are already feeling the effects and being exposed to this shit storm. You're not helping fat or size acceptance by championing this as being a positive thing, or just how someone wants to live their life. You're championing the slow destruction of a person, the potential damaging or warping of two children, and the fact that our community now has a hell of a lot more negative press coming our way (because apparently we didn't have enough before).

There is honestly no difference here if we reverse the weight - are you all saying that a mother intentionally starving herself to the weight of a small child isn't doing damage to her family? Because that is something I have ver PERSONAL experience with, and I can tell you that an anorexic should not be left to their own devices, just as Donna should not be left to balloon up to 1,000 pounds. Both methods are a slow death, but death nonetheless, and in no way, shape or form do her children deserve to not only have their mother do that, but to be happy about it and advertise her methods for the world to see. If anything, that just paints an even greater picture of an unfit parent. I mean look at those 800 dollar + grocery bills? Ignoring all the other stuff and health issues we've mentioned, couldn't that money maybe, JUST MAYBE go to better use when there are kids in the home? I don't know, maybe they are wealthy and this is just pennies to them, but 800 a weeks is still a vast sum of cash that could be going to buying better clothes for the kids, or putting money away so they could travel, or go to university and not have to be thousands upon thousands in debt later in life. No, instead that cash is going to support a fetish that those kids should never have to even know about - and SHOULD never know about, under any circumstances.


----------



## MisticalMisty

mossystate said:


> I tried...and tried...last night. No connection to be found. Good luck!



Yeah...I was a little naive in thinking that we'd get someone to see reason..blah.


----------



## Edens_heel

MisticalMisty said:


> That entire statement is fat hatred. You are basically using a broad brush to say that ANY parent who is too fat to go the park or who walks 20 steps and gets winded is a bad parent and that's just not true.
> 
> We have women...considerably smaller than Donna, who experience those same issues on a daily basis. We have mothers the size of Donna that do what they can to provide a loving and stable environment for their children and YET you think any parent who can't take their child to the park because of mobility issues is a bad parent.
> 
> Do you see it now?



No she's not saying that - this isn't someone who has natural mobility issues, or medical issues that have caused that, or someone who has lost control of their weight and has reached that point. no, this is someone with young children who has made it her public intention to get to such a high weight, no matter the ramifications. That statement wasn't fat hatred either, and it's not taking aim at people with mobility issues, it's taking aim at someone placing a sexual fetish and the desire to further that fetish above the well-being of her family.


----------



## Edens_heel

NYCGabriel said:


> *DID I SAY ALL FAT PARENTS ARE BAD? NO. WHERE DID I SAY ALL FAT PARENTS ARE BAD? If so, WHERE? * I said she's a bad parent because she's doing it FOR FAME. READ my goddamned postings.
> Furthermore if some rail thin anorexic woman was on TV promoting extreme weight loss through extreme ways such as drugs, purging, skipping meals, I would most certainly go on such forums and denounce her.
> 
> So just stop it. Just stop ignoring certain postings from certain people.



Thank you - I whole-heartedly agree.


----------



## exile in thighville

Tau said:


> Are people just playing devils advocate?



i truly respect that people are playing devil's advocate and trying to defend her, but i dislike how that's so far involved accusations that the community is somehow hypocritical for not embracing her.


----------



## exile in thighville

DitzyBrunette said:


> She is purposely gaining enough weight to be immobile.



does this make her worse than parents who are unintentionally immobile? the result is the same.


----------



## Edens_heel

MisticalMisty said:


> So, should the Jackson's have lost their children? What about the Osmonds? or the Gossleins?
> 
> Because they all started out by exploiting their lives and their children for monies.



Yeah actually - the Jacksons were fucking horrible parents, by all accounts. Same for the Gosselins. I do believe they should have lost their kids as they were opportunistic douches. Even now, Kate doesn't appear to give a flying fuck about her kids, and she never has - nor has John. I don't know how anyone in their right minds would watch that show and think that they were even remotely capable parents.


----------



## Rosie

Jes said:


> A friend went to a bash which Donna and Philippe attended. The 2 of them were up on the dancefloor gettin' their boogie on. Recently.





If she can dance, then why does she need a mobility scooter to go shopping?


----------



## cinnamitch

MisticalMisty said:


> I read them..all of them.. Traci's quoted them so we can all read them again.
> 
> How can you not see fat hatred in those remarks?



Some of you wonderful moms need to wake up and smell the coffee. If you are fat, i can guarantee you that there will come a time when your kids will be embarrassed by your size. It's normal . I told my sons how i'm not a good mom because for the last few years i couldn't go do things with them well at least according to some of you who have posted. My youngest said quite wisely that folks need to mind what is going on in their own backyard before they complain about the neighbors yard.

Face it she's had plenty of supporters who encouraged her to gain who are on this very site, there are many women who are encouraged to eat more . They are just lucky enough to be popular with the "right" folks. Is she a bad mother? Who knows? I wonder how many bad mothers and fathers we have on here. None of us are perfect and some are worse than others. I'm sure some would be mortified if their kids found out some of the things that their parents do in their life . All we can do is the best we can to keep OUR dignity, let Donna live HER life and hope the people who are in the know with her and her life handle things appropriately.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Edens_heel said:


> Honestly, the ones who are coming across as being genuinely fat hating are the ones who want to accept this all as fine and turn a blind eye to it, because that's not promoting a healthy attitude towards size acceptance, that's promoting the fetish angle of it, and ignoring the fact that yes, she is a parent, and yes, her kids are already feeling the effects and being exposed to this shit storm. You're not helping fat or size acceptance by championing this as being a positive thing, or just how someone wants to live their life. You're championing the slow destruction of a person, the potential damaging or warping of two children, and the fact that our community now has a hell of a lot more negative press coming our way (because apparently we didn't have enough before).
> 
> There is honestly no difference here if we reverse the weight - are you all saying that a mother intentionally starving herself to the weight of a small child isn't doing damage to her family? Because that is something I have ver PERSONAL experience with, and I can tell you that an anorexic should not be left to their own devices, just as Donna should not be left to balloon up to 1,000 pounds. Both methods are a slow death, but death nonetheless, and in no way, shape or form do her children deserve to not only have their mother do that, but to be happy about it and advertise her methods for the world to see. If anything, that just paints an even greater picture of an unfit parent. I mean look at those 800 dollar + grocery bills? Ignoring all the other stuff and health issues we've mentioned, couldn't that money maybe, JUST MAYBE go to better use when there are kids in the home? I don't know, maybe they are wealthy and this is just pennies to them, but 800 a weeks is still a vast sum of cash that could be going to buying better clothes for the kids, or putting money away so they could travel, or go to university and not have to be thousands upon thousands in debt later in life. No, instead that cash is going to support a fetish that those kids should never have to even know about - and SHOULD never know about, under any circumstances.


I don't see anyone in the thread being a cheerleader for this or turning a blind eye to what's going on with her kids.

The fact of the matter is that we have no control over what happens. I haven't seen anyone agree with what she's doing. However, it's not our choice.

What's gotten my goat and continues to get my goat is that Ditzy made statements about Donna's ability to parent because of her size. While doing so, basically stated that ANY one who was too fat to take their kids to the park or too fat to walk 20 steps without being winded is a bad parent.

I think if she had said 800 lbs..or 750 lbs or something we wouldn't even be having this discussion. Is it the number that so many of you (general) you are stuck on?

Whenever you see a fat parent using an electric cart at the grocery store do you automatically assume they are a bad parent and need to lose their kids? Do you pull out your cell and call CPS immediately? Do you go and ask to see their grocery tab or worry about how much food is in their cart? 

Come on..Do you SEE what's being put out there?


----------



## Edens_heel

mossystate said:


> OK...some peeps have gotta start connecting some dots in this thread.
> 
> :doh::bow:



Still waiting for you to connect the dots on your own damn rant against me. But seeing as that's unlikely...


----------



## cinnamitch

MisticalMisty said:


> I don't see anyone in the thread being a cheerleader for this or turning a blind eye to what's going on with her kids.
> 
> The fact of the matter is that we have no control over what happens. I haven't seen anyone agree with what she's doing. However, it's not our choice.
> 
> What's gotten my goat and continues to get my goat is that Ditzy made statements about Donna's ability to parent because of her size. While doing so, basically stated that ANY one who was too fat to take their kids to the park or too fat to walk 20 steps without being winded is a bad parent.
> 
> I think if she had said 800 lbs..or 750 lbs or something we wouldn't even be having this discussion. Is it the number that so many of you (general) you are stuck on?
> 
> Whenever you see a fat parent using an electric cart at the grocery store do you automatically assume they are a bad parent and need to lose their kids? Do you pull out your cell and call CPS immediately? Do you go and ask to see their grocery tab or worry about how much food is in their cart?
> 
> Come on..Do you SEE what's being put out there?



I'm not even 470 and i can't walk 20 feet without being winded. Oh horror of horrors, shoot me cause i am not a good mom.


----------



## Edens_heel

MisticalMisty said:


> I read them..all of them.. Traci's quoted them so we can all read them again.
> 
> How can you not see fat hatred in those remarks?



Because I don't, I truly don't. I see what you have been saying as being far more ignorant (not fat hating, just ignorant) than anything DB has posted. Simple point, nothing more to it than that.


----------



## Edens_heel

MisticalMisty said:


> Yeah...I was a little naive in thinking that we'd get someone to see reason..blah.



See, this is just a case of the pot calling the kettle black - you think we're mental, we think you're mental. Enough of this fucking thread, there are better things to do in this world. Like eating paint chips.


----------



## Edens_heel

MisticalMisty said:


> I don't see anyone in the thread being a cheerleader for this or turning a blind eye to what's going on with her kids.
> 
> The fact of the matter is that we have no control over what happens. I haven't seen anyone agree with what she's doing. However, it's not our choice.
> 
> What's gotten my goat and continues to get my goat is that Ditzy made statements about Donna's ability to parent because of her size. While doing so, basically stated that ANY one who was too fat to take their kids to the park or too fat to walk 20 steps without being winded is a bad parent.
> 
> I think if she had said 800 lbs..or 750 lbs or something we wouldn't even be having this discussion. Is it the number that so many of you (general) you are stuck on?
> 
> Whenever you see a fat parent using an electric cart at the grocery store do you automatically assume they are a bad parent and need to lose their kids? Do you pull out your cell and call CPS immediately? Do you go and ask to see their grocery tab or worry about how much food is in their cart?
> 
> Come on..Do you SEE what's being put out there?



Yeah, I see, and you don't - Ditzy has NOT been saying she's a bad parent because of her size, she's been saying, and rightfully so, that she's a bad parent because she is INTENTIONALLY gaining weight and aiming for an unhealthy goal, all the while letting her kids into her fetish and ignoring the fact that what she is attempting to do will put them at an extreme disadvantage. That's waht Ditzy has been saying, and she's spot on.

This has nothing to do with what size she is or her mobility as it might naturally be at the moment, it has everything to do with what she is trying to do, and what she aims to do, and how that is completely irresponsible and ignorant for any parent to do.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Edens_heel said:


> No she's not saying that - this isn't someone who has natural mobility issues, or medical issues that have caused that, or someone who has lost control of their weight and has reached that point. no, this is someone with young children who has made it her public intention to get to such a high weight, no matter the ramifications. That statement wasn't fat hatred either, and it's not taking aim at people with mobility issues, it's taking aim at someone placing a sexual fetish and the desire to further that fetish above the well-being of her family.



So, as long as we are under the assumption that the mobility issues are natural and a person "lost control of their weight" on accident then everything is fine and dandy?

Parents place themselves above their children on a daily basis. When they drive while talking on the cell phone with kids in the car they are placing themselves and the phone call about the well being of their children. I could go on and on and we could argue this all day and all night. The fact of the matter is parents fuck their children over all the damn time. It's a sorry fact of life, but it happens. Even the "best" parents on the planet are going to do something or say something that harms their child in some way.

We don't have a say in how other people raise their children. We can bitch, moan and groan about it..but in the end..especially in this case..we've gotten the information intended.


----------



## Jes

Tau said:


> I'm seriously, serioulsy trying to understand why Donna is being defended. This is a woman who has chosen to elevate her sexual fetish above even the feelings and well being of her own children. I don't get how we're supposed to be ok with that. We're not talking about immobile mothers being bad mothers or bad people or less worthy or monsters from the deep. We are talking about a woman who has conducted herself with very little pride and dignity, who has shown very little care or regard for her children, and who has made us all look like deluded nincampoops blindly headed for self destrution. So why are we defending her? Are people just playing devils advocate? Because I don't get how what she's trying to do is even vaguely ok outside of fantasy.



the truth is that i don't think any of us know, or can know, donna's reasons for her actions. i mean, it could be allll talk. or, she could be under phillippe's thumb (and realize that or not realize that). or, she could be a genuine gainer. or, she could be angling for free surgery. or, she could be trying to make a living. or, she could be a compulsive overeater and not want to admit it, calling herself a feedee/gainer instead. We can't know her motivations for acting as she is, even if we're listening to her own words. we all know our words aren't necessarily the truth. we don't even have the fact that her kid is embarrassed of her, unless it comes out of her own mouth (which could also be untrue, and part of the ZOMG! spectacle!)


----------



## MisticalMisty

Edens_heel said:


> Yeah, I see, and you don't - Ditzy has NOT been saying she's a bad parent because of her size, she's been saying, and rightfully so, that she's a bad parent because she is INTENTIONALLY gaining weight and aiming for an unhealthy goal, all the while letting her kids into her fetish and ignoring the fact that what she is attempting to do will put them at an extreme disadvantage. That's waht Ditzy has been saying, and she's spot on.



YES SHE DID. This quote:



> Originally Posted by DitzyBrunette View Post
> she is a Mother and she can only walk 20 feet at a time. How in the fuck is that a good thing for her child, to have a Mother who can't even take her to the park and play with her, who can't even walk around their own home without being winded?!



Her words are saying that ANY parent who can not walk further than 20 feet, can't take their child to the park and play or can't walk around their home without being winded is a BAD PARENT. She may be talking about Donna in context, but her message was loud and clear.

I'm not making this up. These are her words not mine.


----------



## Edens_heel

MisticalMisty said:


> YES SHE DID. This quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Her words are saying that ANY parent who can not walk further than 20 feet, can't take their child to the park and play or can't walk around their home without being winded is a BAD PARENT. She may be talking about Donna in context, but her message was loud and clear.
> 
> I'm not making this up. These are her words not mine.



Actually, in her words, she doesn't use the words "bad parent". Thanks for pointing that out to the board.

It isn't a good thing for ANYONE to only be able to walk 20 feet at a time. It's highly unfortunate for some to have that as a reality, but to inflict it upon yourself while you have children? That's asinine.


----------



## mossystate

Here ya go, heel. What I said last night. 

" _Heel, I didn't read all of your posts, BECAUSE I WAS ADDRESSING SOMETHING SAID BY SOMEONE ELSE...not you.  Someone who said exactly...eeeeeexxxxactly what I quoted. You had to come in to tell me that " no, that is not what ' we ' are doing ". You inserted yourself into the conversation I was having about the rudeness posted. Oh, so you didn't like what Ditzy said? I never said you uttered the words she did...but I sure as hell am seeing how you are defending it. You ARE shitting on the dignity of others when you don't get how offensive it is to say ' those things ' about any fat person. oh dear dog_ "

You defended a bit of fat phobia that many people who are not Donna Simpson have used against them on a billion message boards online...and in many not so whispered conversations in real life. It's the ' go-to ' fat hating response, and it triggers a LOT of shame in people who are just trying to live their lives.

Enjoy your chips. They are going to be hell coming out the other end.


----------



## Edens_heel

MisticalMisty said:


> Parents place themselves above their children on a daily basis. When they drive while talking on the cell phone with kids in the car they are placing themselves and the phone call about the well being of their children. I could go on and on and we could argue this all day and all night. The fact of the matter is parents fuck their children over all the damn time. It's a sorry fact of life, but it happens. Even the "best" parents on the planet are going to do something or say something that harms their child in some way.



So this makes it all okay? All parents are shit, so it's okay for someone to exhibit that in a very public way? That's about the most ignorant thing I've read in a long time. Good on ya.


----------



## gangstadawg

Tau said:


> There should be a ban on letting stupid people go on tv. This is just so infuriating



should be a ban on stupid people in general.


----------



## Edens_heel

mossystate said:


> Here ya go, heel. What I said last night.
> 
> " _Heel, I didn't read all of your posts, BECAUSE I WAS ADDRESSING SOMETHING SAID BY SOMEONE ELSE...not you.  Someone who said exactly...eeeeeexxxxactly what I quoted. You had to come in to tell me that " no, that is not what ' we ' are doing ". You inserted yourself into the conversation I was having about the rudeness posted. Oh, so you didn't like what Ditzy said? I never said you uttered the words she did...but I sure as hell am seeing how you are defending it. You ARE shitting on the dignity of others when you don't get how offensive it is to say ' those things ' about any fat person. oh dear dog_ "
> 
> You defended a bit of fat phobia that many people who are not Donna Simpson have used against them on a billion message boards online...and in many not so whispered conversations in real life. It's the ' go-to ' fat hating response, and it triggers a LOT of shame in people who are just trying to live their lives.
> 
> Enjoy your chips. They are going to be hell coming out the other end.



Yeah, and in re-posting this you again point to yourself as the fool - you fought me, repeating again and again a single phrase and how my use of it - SPECIFICALLY ME - was insulting, when I never once used it, then admitted to not actually reading all my posts and claiming that you were taking shots at someone else, despite quoting my text in your comments. Well done, Mossy, I feel put to shame, I surely do.

And I really fail to see the fat phobia in anything DB said - if anything, you are coming across as so blindly touchy to the subject that you're injecting your own issues on top of it, pulling bullshit out of thin air to try and make some sort of point (though I had no idea what that was as your final post last night was a babbling, incoherent mess). Again, well done, I just feel bested. Yup.


----------



## gangstadawg

MisticalMisty said:


> So, should the Jackson's have lost their children? What about the Osmonds? or the Gossleins?
> 
> Because they all started out by exploiting their lives and their children for monies.



not sure about the osmonds or the gossliens but the jacksons i will say joe jackson was a asshole.


----------



## Edens_heel

Wow, don't think I've ever seen so much rep in a month let alone a single day - thanks to everyone who have posted such kind remarks and PMs.


----------



## chicken legs

I have seen a couple of the paysite models, including Donna, being interviewed in a Swedish tv show. If I remember correctly she mentioned that she let her appetite get the best of her and decided after seeing a community of FA's that she could actually profit from it. So she did. She is an actress and model..entertainer..drumming up business for her site. Being huge and having kids isn't cheap.


She is an entertainer not a politician. Either way, I bet her kids go threw less than entertainers like Fighters, Wrestling stars, Actors, Athletes, Musicans, etc. Should those people have their kids taken from them because of their (non-pc) profession?


----------



## MisticalMisty

Edens_heel said:


> So this makes it all okay? All parents are shit, so it's okay for someone to exhibit that in a very public way? That's about the most ignorant thing I've read in a long time. Good on ya.



hell no it doesn't make it ok. However, if you aren't pouncing on those parents about their choices, then you're a hypocrite. What's good for the goose is good for gander.

If we are going to attack bad parenting, we should probably add all parents in that.


----------



## Edens_heel

Taking off for the day, before my stress level peaks - keep the sanity, folks. (whatever's left anyway)


----------



## MisticalMisty

Edens_heel said:


> Wow, don't think I've ever seen so much rep in a month let alone a single day - thanks to everyone who have posted such kind remarks and PMs.



Lmfao..I love it when people bring out the phantom rep and PMs to a debate. 

Makes it sound like you don't trust your words to stand on their own. Pity.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Edens_heel said:


> Wow, don't think I've ever seen so much rep in a month let alone a single day - thanks to everyone who have posted such kind remarks and PMs.



Same here. I've been here a year and I've never gotten as much rep and emails as I have in the past two days. The funny part is, besides you and Gabriel, all of the emails and the majority of the rep are from people reading and not posting to say they agree. Before today I would wonder why someone would not want to voice their opinion publicly, but I totally understand why now and I graciously thanked them and I'm moving on. I have nothing more to say here.


----------



## Mathias

DitzyBrunette said:


> Same here. I've been here a year and I've never gotten as much rep and emails as I have in the past two days. The funny part is, besides you and Gabriel, all of the emails and the majority of the rep are from people reading and not posting to say they agree. Before today I would wonder why someone would not want to voice their opinion publicly, but I totally understand why now and I graciously thanked them and I'm moving on. I have nothing more to say here.



If she can raise her kids at 1000lbs then fine go right ahead. It's just the fact that she mentioned this community is what's making me angry. People are going to paint us all with a broad brush and we have Donna, who perpetuated all the negative stereotypes about fat people, to thank for that.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Mathias said:


> If she can raise her kids at 1000lbs then fine go right ahead. It's just the fact that she mentioned this community is what's making me angry. People are going to paint us all with a broad brush and we have Donna, who perpetuated all the negative stereotypes about fat people, to thank for that.



Really? I think all this started waaayyy before Donna was ever seen on TV..probably before you were even born.

This community has made the rounds before. You may be able to find the interview on youtube.

I go back to my original statement..Donna doesn't have that much power.

We've been painted in a negative light for years and unfortunately, it will probably continue for many more before we see any real changes.


----------



## NYCGabriel

*Okay, someone told me about this and I had to respond.This is the last posting by me on this. And I figured out how to unsubscribe.
*


MisticalMisty said:


> Whenever you see a fat parent using an electric cart at the grocery store do you automatically assume they are a bad parent and need to lose their kids? Do you pull out your cell and call CPS immediately? Do you go and ask to see their grocery tab or worry about how much food is in their cart?
> 
> Come on..Do you SEE what's being put out there?



NO ONE here would call CPS if they saw a fat parent in an electric cart. *YOU KNOW THIS.* 



MisticalMisty said:


> Her words are saying that ANY parent who can not walk further than 20 feet, can't take their child to the park and play or can't walk around their home without being winded is a BAD PARENT. She may be talking about Donna in context, but her message was loud and clear.
> 
> I'm not making this up. These are her words not mine.



Oh BULLSHIT. She's not fucking saying ANY fat parent is like that. 

Here, I'll explain it once more for you and in bright colors so maybe you'll read it.

*- No one is saying she's a bad parent because she's fat.
- No one is saying she should lose her kids because she's fat.
- No one is saying if a person is fat that means they're unfit to be parents
*

I'm certainly not. Neither is Eden, Tau, GangstaDawg etc. What I am saying is:
*
- Anyone who willingly puts themselves in front of their kids to make money is NOT a good parent. REGARDLESS of their weight.
- Anyone who willingly endangers their health to the point that young kids will have to take care of them is NOT a good parent. *

Again, big difference between Donna and someone who is bedridden from MS, cancer etc.

Finally, last time I checked this thread is NOT about alcoholic parents, parents who exploit adopted kids to get government checks, show business parents. If there is a thread about abusive parents who beat their kids and how they get away with keeping kids, then OBVIOUSLY people would be there as well.

But there are no threads about such subjects. So don't call him a hypocrite.



MisticalMisty said:


> hell no it doesn't make it ok. However, if you aren't pouncing on those parents about their choices, then you're a hypocrite. What's good for the goose is good for gander.
> 
> If we are going to attack bad parenting, we should probably add all parents in that.


----------



## James

The official dims mods and admin announcement r.e this issue is at the top of main board and weight board.


----------



## mossystate

Edens_heel said:


> Yeah, and in re-posting this you again point to yourself as the fool - you fought me, repeating again and again a single phrase and how my use of it - SPECIFICALLY ME - was insulting, when I never once used it, then admitted to not actually reading all my posts and claiming that you were taking shots at someone else, despite quoting my text in your comments. Well done, Mossy, I feel put to shame, I surely do.
> 
> And I really fail to see the fat phobia in anything DB said - if anything, you are coming across as so blindly touchy to the subject that you're injecting your own issues on top of it, pulling bullshit out of thin air to try and make some sort of point (though I had no idea what that was as your final post last night was a babbling, incoherent mess). Again, well done, I just feel bested. Yup.



Ummmmmmmmm, I was not addressing anything else you had to say...this is true. I did not give a crap what else you were saying. I saw something another poster ( not you, heel, no matter how magical alllllll your posts are on any and every given subject ) said...and commented. *You, now follow along, you decided to get involved, defending what she said, which is all fine and good, but you might then have to deal with feedback. I know, what a pain. Dangit. *I thennnnn did a multi-quote thing. 

I know you fail to see what Ditzy said as being generally fat phobic. Does not exactly mean it isn't just that. It's true. You seem to think that I think what Donna is doing is something wonderful. lol 

Need some dip for those chips? I can babble on out to the kitchen and whip up something deeeeelicious for you.


----------



## Mathias

MisticalMisty said:


> Really? I think all this started waaayyy before Donna was ever seen on TV..probably before you were even born.
> 
> This community has made the rounds before. You may be able to find the interview on youtube.
> 
> I go back to my original statement..Donna doesn't have that much power.
> 
> We've been painted in a negative light for years and unfortunately, it will probably continue for many more before we see any real changes.



I'm not saying that it hasn't happened before this, in fact I agree with you but it's not doing the Size Acceptance Movement any favors either.


----------



## MisticalMisty

NYCGabriel said:


> *Okay, someone told me about this and I had to respond.This is the last posting by me on this. And I figured out how to unsubscribe.
> *
> 
> 
> NO ONE here would call CPS if they saw a fat parent in an electric cart. *YOU KNOW THIS.*



Well..why not? Do we just assume that he/she did not aspire to become that weight...or all that food in their cart isn't to feed their fetish?

Is Donna only being attacked because she has admitted openly that she's gaining?





NYCGabriel said:


> *
> 
> - Anyone who willingly endangers their health to the point that young kids will have to take care of them is NOT a good parent. *


Again, and I won't use a different color to get my point across, it can be said that ANY FAT PERSON has endangered and continues to endanger their health unless they lose a billjalondy pounds. The media tells us this every single day of our lives. 






NYCGabriel said:


> Again, big difference between Donna and someone who is bedridden from MS, cancer etc.



Well, we aren't talking about MS or cancer. We've been talking about weight and weight gain.


----------



## NYCGabriel

chicken legs said:


> She is an entertainer not a politician. Either way, I bet her kids go threw less than entertainers like Fighters, Wrestling stars, Actors, Athletes, Musicans, etc. Should those people have their kids taken from them because of their (non-pc) profession?




Is Will Smith doing something to risk his health for fame? What about Hugh Laurie? Brad Pitt?

Wrestlers? Even though the outcome is scripted, you have many guys who train to make sure they don't hurt each other badly. The ones who are good at it are those who still in their 40s, 50s and even 60s who don't take stupid risks like jumping off a building or something.

Athletes.. ?Golfers, basketball players, curlers, what else... Nascar drivers. Technology in keeping the driver safe has vastly improved over the years. .

Fighters? Yes, that really is high risk actually but for the most part boxers, full contact martial arts fighters retire early to prevent any further risk.

Musicians? No risk there actually.

you cannot compare what Donna is doing to the types of people you've mentioned.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Mathias said:


> I'm not saying that it hasn't happened before this, in fact I agree with you but it's not doing the Size Acceptance Movement any favors either.



Well yeah, but this incident isn't the end all be all of the SA movement either.

So, when we have a situation like this...we should unite and fight against it..We don't implode on the members of our community and wave the harsh brush of generalizations and stereotypes.


----------



## NYCGabriel

MisticalMisty said:


> Well yeah, but this incident isn't the end all be all of the SA movement either.
> 
> So, when we have a situation like this...we should unite and fight against it..We don't implode on the members of our community and wave the harsh brush of generalizations and stereotypes.



For once I agree with you! LOL


----------



## MisticalMisty

NYCGabriel said:


> For once I agree with you! LOL



As you should


----------



## disconnectedsmile

MisticalMisty said:


> Yeah...I was a little naive in thinking that we'd get someone to see reason..blah.



just stop, please.
you will attack anyone with a view different from yours.
and those with who have different view from you will continue to argue with you.

can't we all just _try_ to get along?
i mean, can't we all agree on one thing: Donna Simpson should *not* have a public forum


----------



## mossystate

James said:


> The official dims mods and admin announcement r.e this issue is at the top of main board and weight board.



So, why did it take ' this ' for something to be said? Before, there sure seemed to be support and encouragement. We can split hairs all day long...but...seems some people and lifestyles are now being thrown under a bus, while the site still benefits from it all. So confooozled. Is this the start of tossing the dirty dishes into the oven? I do wonder how some of those dishes feel. Wonder if we will ever hear from them. I know you just posted what you did as a heads-up. I am always the curious cat.


----------



## TraciJo67

Edens_heel said:


> Actually, in her words, she doesn't use the words "bad parent". Thanks for pointing that out to the board.
> 
> It isn't a good thing for ANYONE to only be able to walk 20 feet at a time. It's highly unfortunate for some to have that as a reality, but to inflict it upon yourself while you have children? That's asinine.


 
It's the "inflict that upon yourself" judgment that I find appalling because it covers far more than Donna's unabashed enjoyment of food and that she clearly equates it with comfort and sexuality. 

For many years I struggled with an ED, although I didn't label it as such. I just hated, loathed, despised myself because I couldn't seem to put down the cheeseburger and the milkshakes. I didn't want to gain weight, and didn't associate food with sexual pleasure. I didn't fully understand why I ate as I did - enormous amounts, and secretly. I just thought that I was weak. And then I got told that I couldn't have a child because I was, presumably, too fat (they couldn't find any specific medical issues). If I'd loathed myself before, there were times that I wanted to die after being told that it was my fault. That's not what I was told and maybe it wasn't even inferred but I sure felt that way, like I'd done it to myself and in the process cheated my husband out of the possibility of becoming a father too. 

It has only been in the past few years that I've been able to face these issues directly and put many of my own demons to rest (uneasy as some of them may be). 

This is painful and ugly and personal and messy, and I'm sharing it here because it is also relevant. Am I better than Donna because I didn't "intentionally" gain? How do you define intentional? Am I better than Donna because I was just a run-of-the-mill fatty, sporting an extra 150 pounds instead of 250, 350, 500 or more? Because I didn't have children while I was stopping at McDonalds to eat a meal before going home to cook and eat another with my husband? Where's the cut-off point for when a person stops becoming worthy of respect, exactly? 

And when I see the vicious, unkind remarks here -- here, of all places -- all I can think of is how sometimes the average Jane and Joe would look at my body and think nothing of allowing the contempt to show on their faces. And how my doctor thought nothing of blithely informing me that, lacking the ability to pinpoint a specific cause for our inability to conceive despite many expensive (and sometimes humiliating or painful) tests, he was going to assume that my obesity was the inhibiting factor. Bad fat. Bad, bad fat. Shame on me for being unable, or unwilling, to put down the sandwich, eh?


----------



## James

I think we can all agree that she's not doing anyone here any good in any way.


----------



## James

mossystate said:


> So, why did it take ' this ' for something to be said? Before, there sure seemed to be support and encouragement. We can split hairs all day long...but...seems some people and lifestyles are now being thrown under a bus, while the site still benefits from it all. So confooozled. Is this the start of tossing the dirty dishes into the oven? I do wonder how some of those dishes feel. Wonder if we will ever hear from them. I know you just posted what you did as a heads-up. I am always the curious cat.



I'm not following your analogies and metaphors! Could you explain yourself more clearly?


----------



## butch

You all know that size acceptance isn't about changing the world's views of fat people into one of universal love and admiration, right? Its about changing the world so that people see fat people and FAs (and thin people, and anything in between) as individuals, who make decisions and act as individuals, good or bad, and not because they happen to be part of some large identity group that all do the same things and think the same way (because that is the biggest myth of humanity, that any identity group all behave the same way). 

In other words, its about making sure people don't use bias and prejudice to view all fat people negatively in one narrow light. More importantly, it also means that we don't magically get the world to think all fat people are sexy and kind and brilliant and god's gifts to humanity. We get to be people, like everyone else, and we get to be judged on our own, as we are, and not because we're fat, or female, or poor, or whatever. That is true 'acceptance,' and it allows us to judge people as individuals for their actions, without it having to reflect on us, and as TraciJo pointed out, people who can't do this when it comes to fat, then its their prejudice and hatred, not ours, and we're under no obligation to feel any responsibility for Donna's behavior and how it reflects on this community.

So, part of that is recognizing that Donna acts as her own willing agent, without any 'pull' of fattie identity. You can applaud or trash her behavior without making it about all fat people's behaviors, because we don't all share one brain. If we could do what some of us are preaching those people 'out there' in non fattie positive land should be doing, we wouldn't be tarring other fat people in our rush to demonize Donna.


----------



## MisticalMisty

disconnectedsmile said:


> just stop, please.
> you will attack anyone with a view different from yours.
> and those with who have different view from you will continue to argue with you.
> 
> can't we all just _try_ to get along?
> i mean, can't we all agree on one thing: Donna Simpson should *not* have a public forum



Umm..I haven't attacked anyone skippy. I've engaged in a debate. I haven't resorted to name calling or attacking people. So no, I won't stop


----------



## James

I don't think Donna should be demonized either. While I don't demonize her, I also don't support her because she is willingly entering into a self promotional deal with media outlets that is likely to result in an affirmation of many negative stereotypes. These are stereotypes that we will have to break down in order to get to the point of being judged on our individual merits...i.e. not as 'weak/selfish/stupid' fat people or 'creepy/manipulative/amoral' FA/FFAs. Clearly stating non-support doesn't mean that I hate her or want to attack her. It does mean that I feel like she (or more precisely her bloke, Phillipe) does not represent me or the vast majority of FAs that I know.


----------



## mossystate

James said:


> I'm not following your analogies and metaphors! Could you explain yourself more clearly?



It's all there and clear, if not presented in a fun package. Only now, when company might be coming to visit, are there disclaimers posted about lifestyles and other things. Heck, some actual ' community ' members were begging for such things, oh not so long ago, when they were worried that people they know ( or don't know ) might come here and judge all fat people as being into XY or Z ( I will leave the actual identifying of those letters to individuals ). People were told to simply stay away from what they could not ' handle '. But, that was when certain sexy kinks were kept mostly to this site, and did not threaten to mess with how they benefitted the place. It still messed with a good number in the ' community '. That's as clear as I am going to make it. Dims is either going to have to be OK with all it presents and supports and encourages...or do some big thinking. That's up to Conrad.


----------



## JoyJoy

"There has recently been a flurry of media coverage regarding an individual who has also been posting at Dimensions. We want to make it very clear that anyone's point of view or lifestyle choices are exclusively their own and are not endorsed or supported by Dimensions in any way."



James said:


> The official dims mods and admin announcement r.e this issue is at the top of main board and weight board.



"....point of view or lifestyle choices are exclusively their own and are *not endorsed or supported* by Dimensions *in any way*."
"....point of view or lifestyle choices are exclusively their own and are *not endorsed or supported* by Dimensions *in any way*.":huh:
"....point of view or lifestyle choices are exclusively their own and are *not endorsed or supported* by Dimensions *in any way*." :blink:

We've spent months and months arguing back and forth about how people should be allowed to come here to explore their fetishes. They've been *given their own forums and protected within them*. People have been called names and run off or told to sit down and shut up because they've objected to things such as underage stories and fantasies about feeding to death and extreme objectification....all in the name of protecting those with fetishes. We've been shown that unless we decide to live with things we're uncomfortable with here on this site that our voices do not matter. All in the name of the rights of people who wish to freely express their sexuality.

Yet now, when one of those people who have been so adamantly protected becomes a circus side show and some of the spotlight becomes reflected here, suddenly her words professing her fantasy/fetish desires get deleted and she is thrown under the bus by the very group that shares her fetish, which has been harbored here for many years. 

A few words come to mind regarding this. 

Disingenuous. Hypocritical. Duplicitous. 




The shark has been jumped.


----------



## butch

James said:


> I don't think Donna should be demonized either. While I don't demonize her, I also don't support her because she is willingly entering into a self promotional deal with media outlets that is likely to result in an affirmation of many negative stereotypes. These are stereotypes that we will have to break down in order to get to the point of being judged on our individual merits...i.e. not as 'weak/selfish/stupid' fat people or 'creepy/manipulative/amoral' FA/FFAs. Clearly stating non-support doesn't mean that I hate her or want to attack her. It does mean that I feel like she (or more precisely her bloke, Phillipe) does not represent me or the vast majority of FAs that I know.



But, as SuperO, among others, always points out, how we carry ourselves as fat people is the best way to combat those negative stereotypes. Gays do it all the time, point out that the best way to change homophobic thoughts is by just being out and proud to friends, co-workers, family, etc. If a fat person, or a FA, is A-OK with who they are, then those around them start to see that not all fat people are 'like that.' 

At first, yeah, they'll think that the 'not like that' fat person is a rare breed. But, if more and more fat people accept that fat is not an awful thing, and begin to live their lives without apology, then the stereotypes begin to get dismantled. I prefer to direct my energy at living out loud and living large, and not caring about other people's hang-ups. When I do that, people who live fat lives I don't approve of, don't touch me at all, nor do they change the opinions of the people I associate with.


----------



## chicken legs

NYCGabriel said:


> Is Will Smith doing something to risk his health for fame? What about Hugh Laurie? Brad Pitt?
> 
> Wrestlers? Even though the outcome is scripted, you have many guys who train to make sure they don't hurt each other badly. The ones who are good at it are those who still in their 40s, 50s and even 60s who don't take stupid risks like jumping off a building or something.
> 
> Athletes.. ?Golfers, basketball players, curlers, what else... Nascar drivers. Technology in keeping the driver safe has vastly improved over the years. .
> 
> Fighters? Yes, that really is high risk actually but for the most part boxers, full contact martial arts fighters retire early to prevent any further risk.
> 
> Musicians? No risk there actually.
> 
> you cannot compare what Donna is doing to the types of people you've mentioned.



I can, and I did...for good reason. Their lives are full of drugs, abuse, public scandal, addictions, premature deaths....and they all make a profit off of what their bodies can do. I take it you are not around or aware of the behind the scenes adventures these entertainers and their children have. You seem, like many here who frequent Dims, to love/hate fat. I have seen alot of bipolar view points on fat but this thread takes the cake. All the paysite entertainers, have family, and many have children...but I don't see you folks hating on them....or maybe you do. I hope some of you can learn to realize the difference between fantasy propaganda (media hype for profit) and reality(addicted to getting huge..athletes do it to...or eating..aka oral fixation). 

Its not like her kids are on the freaking paysite. 

Anywho, I'm un-subscribing from this whipping boy of a thread.


----------



## James

mossystate said:


> It's all there and clear, if not presented in a fun package. Only now, when company might be coming to visit, are there disclaimers posted about lifestyles and other things. Heck, some actual ' community ' members were begging for such things, oh not so long ago, when they were worried that people they know ( or don't know ) might come here and judge all fat people as being into XY or Z ( I will leave the actual identifying of those letters to individuals ). People were told to simply stay away from what they could not ' handle '. But, that was when certain sexy kinks were kept mostly to this site, and did not threaten to mess with how they benefitted the place. It still messed with a good number in the ' community '. That's as clear as I am going to make it. Dims is either going to have to be OK with all it presents and supports and encourages...or do some big thinking. That's up to Conrad.



I still think that your explanation lacks opacity.

Its my personal opinion (not necessarily a moderator or admin position) that having a website, like dimensions, that has areas to discuss fantasy, including fantasy artwork or literature is one thing. The presence of these things is part of the plurality of fat-related topics and discussions. Its not everyone's cup of tea of course. It certainly doesn't mean that to be a member of dimensions one is required to participate in those discussions, nor does it mean that one has to live their life in a way that reflects the fantasies that are discussed (by the people who are into them). Similarly, there is no pressure or imperative to be involved in health discussions.. or fashion discussions... or bbw board discussions... or fat rights discussions. Each of which range from being the primary reason for someone to participate to being completely irrelevant to them. It totally depends on the individual. I frequent dimensions but that doesn't make me beholden to or representative of each of its many component forums or threads. The other thing is because of the plurality of this website, it doesn't make the actions of any particular dims member representative of all other members. If someone goes out there and starts namedropping this community in support of their specific goals... whatever they may be... they are not going to be consistent with every member or every group of members. I presume that this is one of the reasons why Conrad has rules against dimensions members making reference to this community to the media. This rule is certainly one of the reasons why it has been necessary to declare non-affiliation with recent media events.


----------



## Blackjack

JoyJoy said:


> They've been *given their own forums and protected within them*...
> 
> ...the very group that shares her fetish, which has been harbored here for many years.



Yeah, except many of us who are into feeding have spoken out against her. Many times, for various reasons. Often on the boards where discussion of the fetish is protected.

Just because there's a similarity in sexuality, it doesn't mean that all feeders have always supported her and are suddenly turning our backs on her now that she's in the spotlight.


----------



## mossystate

James said:


> I still think that your explanation lacks opacity.



It's OK. I am going to just let it stand how it is. I think it cut through some of the rearranging of furniture, and did it in a way I enjoy. We all have our ways...chachacha.


----------



## cinnamitch

Blackjack said:


> Yeah, except many of us who are into feeding have spoken out against her. Many times, for various reasons. Often on the boards where discussion of the fetish is protected.
> 
> Just because there's a similarity in sexuality, it doesn't mean that all feeders have always supported her and are suddenly turning our backs on her now that she's in the spotlight.



So as long as its kept hidden and secret it's ok. What's the big deal. You know you aren't like her, i would hope people that know you would know you aren't like her. Let her be who she is. I mean she is a part of the feeder community even if she is a bit out there. She has just as much right to be on here as anyone i guess.


----------



## Angel

JoyJoy said:


> and she is thrown under the bus by the very group that shares her fetish




A couple points.

Not everyone who is into weight gain, or who fantasize about weight gain, or who post/participate on the weight board share her fetish.

Someone can be into weight gain, or fantasize about weight gain, or post/participate on the weight board and not have a fetish or be a fetishist. Even the most outspoken don't speak for the majority. 

Not everyone who is into weight gain, or fantasizes about weight gain, or that post/participate on the weigh board agree with what Donna is/has been doing. Some have never agreed with her antics. Some have even doubted the validity of her claims since day one. Some have seen the inconsistancies in her posts both on the forums and in her claims in chat. 

She is not and never was the spokesperson for Dimensions, for anyone into weight gain, for gainers, for feedees, or for those who post/participate on the weight board. She may have posted on the weight board (usually to promote her television appearances or when responding to posts about those appearances. Need I remind that she wasn't always nice in those posts and that she went to other forums and posted about people from Dimensions? and that she would do the same in chat?)

Technically the only one _sharing her fetish_ is AP, the man she is involved with. Yes, some have complimented her, encouraged her, egged her on (maybe even while having seen all the inconsistancies), maybe even joined her paysite, maybe even sent her food, etc. _That_ doesn't mean that they share her fetish.



Not trying to be argumentative here. 


"Her fetish" may be nothing more than posted/spoken words used as a way of seeking attention or for garnering paysite customers.


----------



## exile in thighville

JoyJoy said:


> "There has recently been a flurry of media coverage regarding an individual who has also been posting at Dimensions. We want to make it very clear that anyone's point of view or lifestyle choices are exclusively their own and are not endorsed or supported by Dimensions in any way."
> 
> 
> 
> "....point of view or lifestyle choices are exclusively their own and are *not endorsed or supported* by Dimensions *in any way*."
> "....point of view or lifestyle choices are exclusively their own and are *not endorsed or supported* by Dimensions *in any way*.":huh:
> "....point of view or lifestyle choices are exclusively their own and are *not endorsed or supported* by Dimensions *in any way*." :blink:
> 
> We've spent months and months arguing back and forth about how people should be allowed to come here to explore their fetishes. They've been *given their own forums and protected within them*. People have been called names and run off or told to sit down and shut up because they've objected to things such as underage stories and fantasies about feeding to death and extreme objectification....all in the name of protecting those with fetishes. We've been shown that unless we decide to live with things we're uncomfortable with here on this site that our voices do not matter. All in the name of the rights of people who wish to freely express their sexuality.
> 
> Yet now, when one of those people who have been so adamantly protected becomes a circus side show and some of the spotlight becomes reflected here, suddenly her words professing her fantasy/fetish desires get deleted and she is thrown under the bus by the very group that shares her fetish, which has been harbored here for many years.
> 
> A few words come to mind regarding this.
> 
> Disingenuous. Hypocritical. Duplicitous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shark has been jumped.



what you just concluded is like saying washington university supported bush's war on terror by allowing him and his opposing candidate to hold a presidential debate there.

creating a platform and arena for people to voice their views with the protection that they don't get stifled unfairly is not the same as endorsing them at all.


----------



## CleverBomb

exile in thighville said:


> what you just concluded is like saying washington university supported bush's war on terror by allowing him and his opposing candidate to hold a presidential debate there.
> 
> creating a platform and arena for people to voice their views with the protection that they don't get stifled unfairly is not the same as endorsing them at all.



Your interpretation by analogy of the parent post is incorrect. 

The analogous situation would be if the debate were staged with ground rules that forbade Bush's opponent from making any statements critical of the war, and with GWU retaining and exercising the right to edit such statements out of the television broadcast. 
It does qualify as support, but not necessarily endorsement.

-Rusty


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

CleverBomb said:


> Your interpretation by analogy of the parent post is incorrect.
> 
> The analogous situation would be if the debate were staged with ground rules that forbade Bush's opponent from making any statements critical of the war, and with GWU retaining and exercising the right to edit such statements out of the television broadcast.
> It does qualify as support, but not necessarily endorsement.
> 
> -Rusty



Can I get and AMEN????? :bow:


----------



## butch

CleverBomb said:


> Your interpretation by analogy of the parent post is incorrect.
> 
> The analogous situation would be if the debate were staged with ground rules that forbade Bush's opponent from making any statements critical of the war, and with GWU retaining and exercising the right to edit such statements out of the television broadcast.
> It does qualify as support, but not necessarily endorsement.
> 
> -Rusty



small quibble, washington university and george washington university (gwu) are two different institutions.


----------



## CleverBomb

butch said:


> small quibble, washington university and george washington university (gwu) are two different institutions.


You're right. My bad, should have caught that myself. Thanks!

-Rusty


----------



## exile in thighville

CleverBomb said:


> Your interpretation by analogy of the parent post is incorrect.
> 
> The analogous situation would be if the debate were staged with ground rules that forbade Bush's opponent from making any statements critical of the war, and with GWU retaining and exercising the right to edit such statements out of the television broadcast.
> It does qualify as support, but not necessarily endorsement.
> 
> -Rusty



that's not true. they just can't make those critical statements on the protected forums. there is no reason they can't open up the same discussion on another forum, which has happened. (not that i'm protecting the protected forums)

the bbw forum is a place where the bbws are free to discuss amongst themselves without outside criticism. the fa forum is where the fas are the same. the main forum and sexuality forum are free to open up the discussion to both parties, or people can refer to the respective doppelganger thread in the opposite forum.

the sort of criticism edited out at the mods' discretion is the sort of thing the candidates can't say on tv either.


----------



## CleverBomb

exile in thighville said:


> that's not true. they just can't make those critical statements on the protected forums. there is no reason they can't open up the same discussion on another forum, which has happened. (not that i'm protecting the protected forums)
> 
> the sort of criticism edited out at the mods' discretion is the sort of thing the candidates can't say on tv either.



They can open up the same *topic* on another forum. It is not the same *discussion*, because the rules of engagement are different. And to the degree that it is intended to be the same discussion, it is an abuse of the separation of forums. 

As I'm not a mod, I can't say for certain but I am fairly sure that in the protected forums it's not merely Carlin's Seven Words that get redacted.

-Rusty


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

JoyJoy said:


> "There has recently been a flurry of media coverage regarding an individual who has also been posting at Dimensions. We want to make it very clear that anyone's point of view or lifestyle choices are exclusively their own and are not endorsed or supported by Dimensions in any way."
> 
> 
> 
> "....point of view or lifestyle choices are exclusively their own and are *not endorsed or supported* by Dimensions *in any way*."
> "....point of view or lifestyle choices are exclusively their own and are *not endorsed or supported* by Dimensions *in any way*.":huh:
> "....point of view or lifestyle choices are exclusively their own and are *not endorsed or supported* by Dimensions *in any way*." :blink:
> 
> We've spent months and months arguing back and forth about how people should be allowed to come here to explore their fetishes. They've been *given their own forums and protected within them*. People have been called names and run off or told to sit down and shut up because they've objected to things such as underage stories and fantasies about feeding to death and extreme objectification....all in the name of protecting those with fetishes. We've been shown that unless we decide to live with things we're uncomfortable with here on this site that our voices do not matter. All in the name of the rights of people who wish to freely express their sexuality.
> 
> Yet now, when one of those people who have been so adamantly protected becomes a circus side show and some of the spotlight becomes reflected here, suddenly her words professing her fantasy/fetish desires get deleted and she is thrown under the bus by the very group that shares her fetish, which has been harbored here for many years.
> 
> A few words come to mind regarding this.
> 
> Disingenuous. Hypocritical. Duplicitous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shark has been jumped.




I'm going to have to agree with Joy on this one and say that 

"....point of view or lifestyle choices are exclusively their own and are *NOT ENDORSED OR SUPPORED* BY DIMENSIONS *IN ANY WAY*

is an erroneous statement. 

That "lifestyle" is supported here. If I and Joy see it that way, then you can bet your ass the rest of the damn world is going to see it, too....and it don't make 2 cents worth of difference what you post at the top of the page. 

Saying a thing and meaning it are two entirely different things. 

Black or white.

I don't care what Donna does.....*I* don't feel represented by it. However, others that make their first trips through the halls of Dimensions ARE going to get that kind of idea when they hit that weight board. 

"Fat Sexuality" needs to be more clearly defined if Dims doesn't support Donna's kind of lifestyle choice "in any way, shape, form or fashion".....as that disclaimer reads.

My vanilla thread ain't exactly setting the world on fire over there, you know.....


----------



## msbard90

MisticalMisty said:


> *I don't see anyone in the thread being a cheerleader for this or turning a blind eye to what's going on with her kids.*
> The fact of the matter is that *we have no control over what happens*. I haven't seen anyone agree with what she's doing. However, it's not our choice.
> 
> What's gotten my goat and continues to get my goat is that Ditzy made statements about Donna's ability to parent because of her size. While doing so, basically stated that ANY one who was too fat to take their kids to the park or too fat to walk 20 steps without being winded is a bad parent.
> 
> I think if she had said 800 lbs..or 750 lbs or something we wouldn't even be having this discussion. Is it the number that so many of you (general) you are stuck on?
> 
> Whenever you see a *fat parent using an electric cart at the grocery store do you automatically assume they are a bad parent and need to lose their kids? Do you pull out your cell and call CPS immediately*? Do you go and ask to see their grocery tab or worry about how much food is in their cart?
> 
> Come on..Do you SEE what's being put out there?



Misty,
From everyone's responses, I don't think that this has anything to do with immobile parents. Many people have health issues that spiral out of control which cause further weight gain and immobility. Some parents are immobile even though they are thin. The fact of the matter is that even though she is already immobile, she wants to increase her immobility and gain a large amount of weight. I'm not judging Donna for only being able to walk 20 feet at a knock. I'm just concerned that her desire for greater immobility is hurting her children. Whether it is fantasy or not, she has expressed this desire on national television. Some viewers brush it off, whatever. But some people care a little more than that. The SA movement is there to promote size acceptance; body shape and size are not universal. However, there is one universally accepted "rule", if you will, to parenting- which is to keep the child's best interests at heart. You can't tell me that by purposefully further limiting her mobility, Donna is doing her children any favors. This isn't about Donna's fetish, as mentioned in several earlier posts. This is about the fact that her desire to further decrease her mobility and put her body through so much strain is detrimental to her children.


----------



## CleverBomb

Possibly a more accurate statement of site policy would be that, "On this site, the 'gaining lifestyle' is tolerated, but not endorsed. In the interest of civility, site management reserves the right to enforce that tolerance with respect to user-generated content."

-Rusty


----------



## CleverBomb

CleverBomb said:


> Possibly a more accurate statement of site policy would be that, "On this site, the 'gaining lifestyle' is tolerated, but not endorsed. In the interest of civility, site management reserves the right to enforce that tolerance with respect to user-generated content."
> 
> -Rusty


Ok, it's... complicated. 

After some reflection, I'll leave it at that. 

-Rusty


----------



## fatlane

Well, if my deep insights and powerful observations haven't ended the thread by now, I don't think they ever will.


----------



## Rosie

Edens_heel said:


> And yes, for the record, I think that if she does continue that the state would be justified in taking away her kids. They do not deserve to be put in this possible position of having to look after their mother, who has willingly eaten herself to immobility, confinement, and possibly ill health and death. No child deserves to have a parent put them in such a position.



Then the state should also take away children of smokers, given that smokers are willingly smoking themselves to ill health and death. Add to that, people who eat unhealthy, people who do drugs, drink excessively etc, etc.


----------



## msbard90

Rosie said:


> Then the state should also take away children of smokers, given that smokers are willingly smoking themselves to ill health and death. Add to that, people who eat unhealthy, people who do drugs, drink excessively etc, etc.



Everything in moderation. If someone said, I'm going to smoke (insert insane number here) packs of cigarettes a day for attention, even though I already have emphysema and lung cancer, yeah I'd be worried about them and their children too. If Donna likes to have her food fetish, then eat. Eat up. But not to the point of where she knows she has health issues, and instead of making things better for her children, she is intensifying her health issue. The show "Intervention" profiles people who have extreme addictions that sometimes are interfering with their children. That show has millions of viewers, has won emmy awards etc. If people didn't think that helping people who have out of control addictions was the moral and correct thing to do, that show would be non existent. If there was a pro-alcohol discussion board, and a person was announcing they were going to be drinking extreme amounts of alcohol daily for attention, and they had children, would you be worried for those kids? I hope so. Just because we are all members of dims doesn't mean that we have to accept everything the world throws at us, just because its SA related. Use your better judgment. I'm sick of people thinking that well its a big step in the SA movement. Actually its not. Its a step backward. Do you think that Donna's story shows the SA community in a positive light or a negative light? Lets commend positive contributions by members of our community to help give SA the recognition it deserves, instead of commending anything and everything SA related because a lot of us are too chicken to present our movement in a professional and legitimate way. Just saying.


----------



## calauria

NYCGabriel said:


> Are you serious?:doh: Oh lordy.



Yes, because there are still a lot of mysteries concerning the Human Body....


----------



## calauria

NYCGabriel said:


> Uh. Aren't all members of Dims BBWs and FAs? Please elaborate. Did you mean members of dims who AREN'T BBWs or FAs? I guess you did.
> 
> 
> 
> :doh:
> 
> CPS, in certain states, have the right to take the children away if the parent(s) are seen to be unfit to take care of them. At one point in the future, one of the kids will be miserable, his/her behavior & performances in school be problematic and when asked what's wrong, his/her response will lead authorities to the situation at home. A judgment, made by people who DO have the right, will be made that the kids can NOT be in such an environment.



Yes CPS does, if there is cause, but not a poster on a message board has that right.


----------



## calauria

NYCGabriel said:


> *are you kidding me?*
> 
> A person at 300 lbs. is going to much MORE healthier than someone at 1000. Your "we don't know" answer is a cop out.



No, we don't know because we don't have FACTS ABOUT HER BODY. We don't know her medical history, nada...If you ever watched the Discovery channel, the human body is capable of amazing and freakish things. There are many things that the medical world does not know for fact about the human body. They can only make assumptions.

And, there are people on this board who weigh over 300 lbs and are a lot healthier than those who weigh 300 lbs. All I'm saying is that Donna's body might, even a slim chance be able to handle 1000 lbs., we don't know. All we can do is make presumptions that it cannot. And it's her body, she can do with it whatever she wants.


----------



## Saoirse

She can do what she wants, but she does not represent all fat women, especially not me.

Shes like a child, wanting any attention she can get, even if its bad.


----------



## calauria

NYCGabriel said:


> YES!!! EXACTLY. That's a point I made earlier on!!! Teenagers nowadays are much more cruel and judgmental than before. The kid is going be embarrassed and mocked by others.
> 
> The boy is going to grow up feeling very resentful and embarassed of his mother and all overweight people and FAs no thanks to this negative publicity! Hatred starts at a young age. The damage has been done



Oh stop it!! You don't know how that boy is gonna grow up feeling! 

And the little girl should not be in the room while she is viewing her paysite....


----------



## msbard90

I have never been compelled to post a pointless picture in a thread like I am now. So relevant!


----------



## calauria

MisticalMisty said:


> So..are you saying that all fat parents are bad? Because, I know that I'm only 350 lbs..but I don't have the greatest health..and when I go to the mall or just down to the local Wal-marts I gather TONS of unwanted, negative attention. Are you saying that I, or any other fat women who face these challenges on a daily basis are or would be bad parents?
> 
> Here's a news flash. We are all going to die. I can't believe you would make such a statement about her health failing. There are a LOT of skinny people in bad health who have babies every. fucking. day.
> 
> Are you on their boards ranting and raging that they are bad parents for being thin and in bad health? Or are you over at any of the eating disorders sites yelling at anorexics or bulimics to eat and stop throwing up because it's endangering their children?
> 
> Seriously.



EXACTLY!!! I know of someone who weighs 110-115 give or take, who has high blood pressure, her medication doesn't seem to be helping. She does not eat healthy and states there is no way in the world she is gonna give up her food. She can eat a whole box of Little Debbie snack cakes in one sitting. She has 3 children, does her children need to be taken away, also??

Thing is even with me with no "fat related" health problems, if I were to exhibit this same behavior, because I'm fat, I would be told that I'm being unfair to my children, I'm unhealthy, I'm gonna die a lot sooner, I should try to lose weight, etc..etc...but just because this person is skinny, people just laugh and brush it off.


----------



## calauria

Tau said:


> I'm seriously, serioulsy trying to understand why Donna is being defended. This is a woman who has chosen to elevate her sexual fetish above even the feelings and well being of her own children. I don't get how we're supposed to be ok with that. We're not talking about immobile mothers being bad mothers or bad people or less worthy or monsters from the deep. We are talking about a woman who has conducted herself with very little pride and dignity, who has shown very little care or regard for her children, and who has made us all look like deluded nincampoops blindly headed for self destrution. So why are we defending her? Are people just playing devils advocate? Because I don't get how what she's trying to do is even vaguely ok outside of fantasy.



No, it's just that not all of us think the same.


----------



## moore2me

Tau said:


> There should be a ban on letting stupid people go on tv. This is just so infuriating



Oh No!!!! If stoopid people can't be on TV then no more of my favorite shows, including . . .

Jerry Springer
Maury Povich
Dog the Bounty Hunter
Operation Repo
Cops
Judge Judy
Judge Joe Brown
Toddlers and Tiaras 
The 700 Club
Star Search
The Millionaire Matchmaker
Intervention
CSPAN 1
CSPAN 2

(And these are just the ones rated for public TV before 10 PM.)

*Yes, this post lowers this thread to the level of jello wrestling.*


----------



## exile in thighville

CleverBomb said:


> They can open up the same *topic* on another forum. It is not the same *discussion*, because the rules of engagement are different. And to the degree that it is intended to be the same discussion, it is an abuse of the separation of forums.
> 
> As I'm not a mod, I can't say for certain but I am fairly sure that in the protected forums it's not merely Carlin's Seven Words that get redacted.
> 
> -Rusty



you can send a private message to anyone telling them your disagreement with something they posted, or you can mention it obliquely elsewhere. i don't necessarily agree with the kid gloves but i see the merit of it (especially an fa forum, though i would've gone private) and you only have to be slightly creative to respond to it scot-free. i certainly wouldn't use the word abuse. maybe "overly concerned parent"


----------



## Famouslastwords

I think a lot of well meaning people have made asshats out of themselves in this thread, and while I agree with *some* of the spirit of it, I don't agree with any of what was said.

I think anyone who wants to gain to 1,000 pounds on purpose is an idiot or has some kind of mental problem. End of story. I don't think all feeders or gainers are idiots. I don't think all immobile people are idiots. Hell, I had the worst time walking around to the damn store just to pay my damn jewelry bill and it felt horrible seeing the looks I got because I was sweating, panting, etc. I do believe the is a *big* difference between getting to immobility on purpose and getting there on accident/because you have issues with food. Call me a fat hater, I'll go have WLS if it makes you feel better. Oh wait- no I won't, I'm not doing shit to make you feel better.

I think idiots like Donna give me a bad name. Yes, I may be a "bad fatty" because I don't exercise, and I can't always do the walking that I need to do but oh well, I have my own problems and if that's suddenly your problem then eff you for judging me.

I also think idiots shouldn't be mentioning Dims in their public displays of idiocy and bring down the wrath of even bigger idiots on poor us.


----------



## thatgirl08

Famouslastwords said:


> I also think idiots shouldn't be mentioning Dims in their public displays of idiocy and bring down the wrath of even bigger idiots on poor us.



This is why I love you.


----------



## Famouslastwords

thatgirl08 said:


> This is why I love you.




You know it's mutual twinny.


----------



## Shosh

thatgirl08 said:


> This is why I love you.



Upon reflection I think I get what you are saying re Donna's publicity juggernaut, and it bringing unneeded attention to Dims.


----------



## thatgirl08

Famouslastwords said:


> You know it's mutual twinny.



<3<3<3



Shosh said:


> Upon reflection I think I get what you are saying re Donna's publicity juggernaut, and it bringing unneeded attention to Dims.



:] Yeah, it's just selfish.


----------



## Gendo Ikari

Would I be wrong to say that one of the biggest issues is how extreme her goal is? The 1,000 pound goal is as extreme as weight gain gets.

And would I also be wrong to suggest that the issue wouldn't be so touchy if someone like Ivy was the one in the story? Someone with goals less extreme?


----------



## Famouslastwords

I wouldn't have a problem if this was Ivy. Ivy would know better than to mention Dims first of all and she's not completely mental.


----------



## thatgirl08

Gendo Ikari said:


> Would I be wrong to say that one of the biggest issues is how extreme her goal is? The 1,000 pound goal is as extreme as weight gain gets.
> 
> And would I also be wrong to suggest that the issue wouldn't be so touchy if someone like Ivy was the one in the story? Someone with goals less extreme?



I can't speak for everyone but it's not the goal that bothers me, it's the unnecessary publicity that draws attention to fat people, FA's, those into the fetish and ultimately Dimensions. It wouldn't matter if it was 100 pounds or 1000 pounds or 100000000000 pounds.. it's the fact that she's like I'M FAT AND MY HUSBAND IS AN FA.. LOOK AT DIMS.COM



Famouslastwords said:


> I wouldn't have a problem if this was Ivy. Ivy would know better than to mention Dims first of all and she's not completely mental.



Yeah I was going to say this too.. but let's say that the only differences was the name and the amount of weight, it wouldn't make a difference to me. That said, I think Rachel is right in saying that Ivy wouldn't draw attention like that to Dims.. at least from what I know of her. She seems a hell of a lot more sane.


----------



## mossystate

There's the meat of the sitcheeeeation right thar. 

Yup.

Somebody had to say it.

lol

No, you wouldn't be wrong. Ummmmm, why would you be wrong? Gendo, without knowing it, you have popped the lid completely off a can of worms. Let's see how the fishing pans out.


----------



## msbard90

thatgirl08 said:


> I can't speak for everyone but it's not the goal that bothers me, it's the unnecessary publicity that draws attention to fat people, FA's, those into the fetish and ultimately Dimensions. It wouldn't matter if it was 100 pounds or 1000 pounds or 100000000000 pounds.. it's the fact that she's like I'M FAT AND MY HUSBAND IS AN FA.. LOOK AT DIMS.COM



I'd have to say that is the shittiest icing on the cake, ever. Now we're all exposed free for the viewing


----------



## thatgirl08

I'm not even sure what you mean by that.


----------



## Famouslastwords

msbard90 said:


> I'd have to say that is the shittiest icing on the cake, ever. Now we're all exposed free for the viewing



Rep for combining two of my favorites, poop, and cake.


----------



## msbard90

thatgirl08 said:


> I'm not even sure what you mean by that.



What I mean, is that to top her completely bizarre spiel, she's dragging everyone on dims down with her.


----------



## thatgirl08

msbard90 said:


> What I mean, is that to top her completely bizarre spiel, she's dragging everyone on dims down with her.



ooooooooh right.. that's what I thought you meant but then I was like wait.. is she saying this is like worlds shittiest post/icing to top off my shitty posts on this thread/cake.. but yeah, I get it. OVERTIRED


----------



## msbard90

thatgirl08 said:


> ooooooooh right.. that's what I thought you meant but then I was like wait.. is she saying this is like worlds shittiest post/icing to top off my shitty posts on this thread/cake.. but yeah, I get it. OVERTIRED



I'm not as well versed in the english language as most everyone on here. You have to bear with me lol!


----------



## thatgirl08

msbard90 said:


> I'm not as well versed in the english language as most everyone on here. You have to bear with me lol!



hahaha, don't worry.. that one was definitely my inability to read!


----------



## Shosh

This whole publicity stunt of Donna's is just a ruse to attract more subscribers to her paysite.
Cash cash cash, money, at the expense of the privacy of others here.

I am seeing that clearly now.


----------



## msbard90

Shosh said:


> This whole publicity stunt of Donna's is just a ruse to attract more subscribers to her paysite.
> Cash cash cash, money, at the expense of the privacy of others here.
> 
> I am seeing that clearly now.



Amen! The more we talk about it, the more publicity it gets. I hate train wrecks like this!


----------



## Gendo Ikari

Is there an official policy or an unwritten rule between Dimensions and the pay sites regarding the media?

As a matter of fact, is there a type of organization representing the pay site contingent?

Models/Businesswomen like Heather or Gaining Goddess haven't shared what they think (that I know off, I might be wrong, this is a huge fucking thread).

Speaking of the Goddess, I recall she did a bit with VH1 about her goals. Did she get as much heat among her co-patriots here? I forget.


----------



## Marietta

Gendo Ikari said:


> And would I also be wrong to suggest that the issue wouldn't be so touchy if someone like Ivy was the one in the story? Someone with goals less extreme?



Maybe I'm exposing myself as an asshole of epic proportions, but I think you're right, and for reasons in addition to the extremity of people's goals.

Admittedly, one of my first reactions when I read one of the journalistic masterpieces about this woman was to be pissed off that people might come away thinking FAs were unselective fetishistic boors whose sole qualification for an attractive woman was her ability to pack away stereotypically unhealthy food products.

I mostly know of Ivy from the paysite board, but she seems intelligent and is a young, good-looking person who clearly makes sure she looks good in her shoots, as most people would expect in erotic material. The one or two of Donna Simpson's paysite threads I've seen, I found depressing and vaguely embarrassing, and not because of her high weight. It's that... I don't care if she has some characteristic I like, I wouldn't even think of paying for porn of someone who looks like my friend's mom who took five minutes to get ready and doesn't look like she's having any fun.

I suspect that the reaction here might be quite different if, even if the person being written about had goals that were generally agreed to be unrealistic and risky, she was pretty and articulate and would be considered "mainstream" hot if she were thin.

I don't think my reaction was fair in that the situation harms a lot of people more than it ever will me, and I don't think it's fair to treat someone scornfully out of a sense that they're embarrassing the community by not being attractive.

I don't think it SHOULD matter that Donna Simpson isn't pretty. And I certainly wouldn't blame a fat person who's been hurt by the fat bigotry stirred up by this for having zero sympathy for someone whining that non-FAs might think she has bad taste. I don't mean to be cruel to anyone and I hope I don't come across that way.


----------



## Weeze

Gendo Ikari said:


> Would I be wrong to say that one of the biggest issues is how extreme her goal is? The 1,000 pound goal is as extreme as weight gain gets.
> 
> And would I also be wrong to suggest that the issue wouldn't be so touchy if someone like Ivy was the one in the story? Someone with goals less extreme?



No way, Ivy was on Tyra??!?! Damn. I'm super sad that I missed Colbert weighing in (lol) on Ivy. Also... did she forget how to write in an articulate manner? Just curious.


----------



## Gendo Ikari

Marietta said:


> Maybe I'm exposing myself as an asshole of epic proportions, but I think you're right, and for reasons in addition to the extremity of people's goals.
> 
> Admittedly, one of my first reactions when I read one of the journalistic masterpieces about this woman was to be pissed off that people might come away thinking FAs were unselective fetishistic boors whose sole qualification for an attractive woman was her ability to pack away stereotypically unhealthy food products.
> 
> I mostly know of Ivy from the paysite board, but she seems intelligent and is a young, good-looking person who clearly makes sure she looks good in her shoots, as most people would expect in erotic material. The one or two of Donna Simpson's paysite threads I've seen, I found depressing and vaguely embarrassing, and not because of her high weight. It's that... I don't care if she has some characteristic I like, I wouldn't even think of paying for porn of someone who looks like my friend's mom who took five minutes to get ready and doesn't look like she's having any fun.
> 
> I suspect that the reaction here might be quite different if, even if the person being written about had goals that were generally agreed to be unrealistic and risky, she was pretty and articulate and would be considered "mainstream" hot if she were thin.
> 
> I don't think my reaction was fair in that the situation harms a lot of people more than it ever will me, and I don't think it's fair to treat someone scornfully out of a sense that they're embarrassing the community by not being attractive.
> 
> I don't think it SHOULD matter that Donna Simpson isn't pretty. And I certainly wouldn't blame a fat person who's been hurt by the fat bigotry stirred up by this for having zero sympathy for someone whining that non-FAs might think she has bad taste. I don't mean to be cruel to anyone and I hope I don't come across that way.


I agree completely and appreciate that you have such balls to post that.


----------



## mossystate

Let's rally behind some younger ' fresh ' thing to make this all better.

Like a kiss on a boo-boo!
Let's have a representative that more fa's can feel good about, cuz that would matter to the general public, and do loads for size acceptance. lol 

This just keeps getting better and better. It's true.



Oh...and...my post is not one bit of a slam against Ivy. It is such a K-move to drag the name of a fat woman into a conversation like this, when she has not been posting ....ugh.


----------



## Gendo Ikari

mossystate said:


> Let's rally behind some younger ' fresh ' thing to make this all better.
> 
> Like a kiss on a boo-boo!
> Let's have a representative that more fa's can feel good about, cuz that would matter to the general public, and do loads for size acceptance. lol
> 
> This just keeps getting better and better. It's true.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...and...my post is not one bit of a slam against Ivy. It is such a K-move to drag the name of a fat woman into a conversation like this, when she has not been posting ....ugh.


I'm sorry, she was the first name I thought of.

And creating a fictional model would not open that can of worms.


----------



## exile in thighville

thatgirl08 said:


> I can't speak for everyone but it's not the goal that bothers me, it's the unnecessary publicity that draws attention to fat people, FA's, those into the fetish and ultimately Dimensions. It wouldn't matter if it was 100 pounds or 1000 pounds or 100000000000 pounds.. it's the fact that she's like I'M FAT AND MY HUSBAND IS AN FA.. LOOK AT DIMS.COM



yes, though her goal dovetails with the problem because it shows a lack of judgment and reality. if someone went on tv and said "we act this out in the bedroom" rather than "i'm really doing it," it would still be stupid for them to go on tv but at least people won't question their sanity


----------



## TraciJo67

I wish that I'd seen more FA's, including those who are feeders, giving examples of why Donna is not representative of them without resorting to free-style insults the like of which can already be found in the comments section at every site reporting her story. 

What I'm seeing are ignorant slams about her appearance, judgments about how she got to be the size that she is, insults about that size, and lots of armchair analysis of how she can't possibly be a good mother. And after viewing her paysite materials, as well as topics that she's started on the boards, I'm seeing encouraging comments from some members who are now holding her feet over the fire in this very thread. 

So basically, it's OK to shower her with compliments ... encourage her weight gain goals ... tell her that she's looking hot and gorgeous .... purchase her paysite materials ... but the very second she becomes inconvenient or an embarrassment, she's nothing but a sick, selfish, evil woman who is personally responsible for our collective discomfort. 

I know that the reaction will be that not everyone supported Donna. Those who did will likely have some contrived reason for why they did so. But it's not really about individuals, anyway. If it's about what friends/family members/coworkers/loved ones might see based on the national publicity, then this *is* what they are going to see ... encouragement, big time party style, until someone complained about the noise ... and then, beer cans hastily stuffed under couch cushions, detritus swept under the suddenly lumpy rug, trash bags filled to overflowing and shoved into the corner of the room.

I wish they'd have a chance to see that, while we don't actively endorse or encourage irresponsible extremes, we understand and acknowledge that everyone has the inherent right to live his/her life as he/she wishes to, free from judgment (which really should be left up to the individuals affected by that lifestyle, and the authorities tasked with determining that nobody, children and adults, is being exploited or harmed). We all want that. If we are unwilling to extend it to the so called "least" of us, then we don't deserve it for the "best" of us. And, in no way am I suggesting that we should condone the lifestyle. Absence of sneering, hateful judgment isn't the same as stamping it with a seal of approval.


----------



## CleverBomb

TraciJo67 said:


> (see above)


Out of rep for the day, but yeah, what she said, exactly.

-Rusty


----------



## Wagimawr

CleverBomb said:


> Out of rep for the day, but yeah, what she said.


Got her for you.

Quite honestly, I don't think we FAs have much to worry about as far as fallout from this goes. Yeah, there's a lot of "people who like this are sick!" going around in the comments, but not quite as much as there is "people who are this are sick". And yet, who's doing more complaining?


----------



## russianrobot

Famouslastwords said:


> Rep for combining two of my favorites, poop, and cake.




Haha I just blew Nantucket Necter through my nose when I read that! , Well Done!


----------



## Marietta

I apologize to anyone who was hurt or offended by my post. It wasn't kind or particularly necessary.


----------



## NYCGabriel

calauria said:


> Oh stop it!! You don't know how that boy is gonna grow up feeling!



Uh huh. Ignore the numerous reports from the news, documentaries on mental health and the like floating around out there.


----------



## NYCGabriel

:bow: Well put.



msbard90 said:


> Misty,
> From everyone's responses, I don't think that this has anything to do with immobile parents. Many people have health issues that spiral out of control which cause further weight gain and immobility. Some parents are immobile even though they are thin. The fact of the matter is that even though she is already immobile, she wants to increase her immobility and gain a large amount of weight. I'm not judging Donna for only being able to walk 20 feet at a knock.* I'm just concerned that her desire for greater immobility is hurting her children.* Whether it is fantasy or not, she has expressed this desire on national television. Some viewers brush it off, whatever. But some people care a little more than that. The SA movement is there to promote size acceptance; body shape and size are not universal. However, there is one universally accepted "rule", if you will, to parenting- which is to keep the child's best interests at heart. *You can't tell me that by purposefully further limiting her mobility, Donna is doing her children any favors. *This isn't about Donna's fetish, as mentioned in several earlier posts. *This is about the fact that her desire to further decrease her mobility and put her body through so much strain is detrimental to her children.*


----------



## NYCGabriel

calauria said:


> No, we don't know because we don't have FACTS ABOUT HER BODY. We don't know her medical history, nada...If you ever watched the Discovery channel, the human body is capable of amazing and freakish things. There are many things that the medical world does not know for fact about the human body. They can only make assumptions.
> 
> And, there are people on this board who weigh over 300 lbs and are a lot healthier than those who weigh 300 lbs. All I'm saying is that Donna's body might, even a slim chance be able to handle 1000 lbs., we don't know. All we can do is make presumptions that it cannot. And it's her body, she can do with it whatever she wants.



Yes, I know there are ppl who weigh more than 300 and are healthy :doh: but at 1000 lbs? Gimme a break. To claim it's "capable of amazing and freakish things" at 1000 lbs is absurd. 

As for the comment "it's her body, she can do with whatever she wants" fine.. but you're obviously not taking into consideration her health or the welfare/future of her kids.


----------



## Angel

Went to a family get together yesterday.

Guess what the very first thing said to me was about.


"Did you see or hear about... ?"


The *story* has trickled all the way down to local radio personalities here. 


Way to go Donna for making all of us ultra SSBBW laughing stocks. Let me make this clear. If you, Donna, and AP are reading this - this is NOT a compliment to you! You have in NO way done anything positive for anyone other than yourselves with this recent stunt of yours. 

I sincerely hope that you BOTH end up regretting being so selfish. You didn't stop to think of anyone other than yourselves.


----------



## luv_lovehandles

Originally Posted by calauria 
No, we don't know because we don't have FACTS ABOUT HER BODY. We don't know her medical history, nada...If you ever watched the Discovery channel, the human body is capable of amazing and freakish things. There are many things that the medical world does not know for fact about the human body. They can only make assumptions.

And, there are people on this board who weigh over 300 lbs and are a lot healthier than those who weigh 300 lbs. All I'm saying is that Donna's body might, even a slim chance be able to handle 1000 lbs., we don't know. All we can do is make presumptions that it cannot. And it's her body, she can do with it whatever she wants.)

i'll take this in the two paragraphs..

Yes ive watched the discover channel n the TLC one.. There are many cool shows on there. Have you ever seen Big Medicine, and extreme obesity ones, about Andover house, ect a place where the morbid obese go because the immobile? There is no doubt in mind that NO-ONE can function at 1000pds, let alone really be alive. I dont care what body you have, you can not function at around 1000pds, you may be alive, but not function.. Its a medical fact.

" And it's her body, she can do with it whatever she wants.)"

Again, thats not really true either, yes its her body i'll give you that. You cant really do whatever you want, without consequences, you cant go n sell a kidney, even if you do, you'll go to jail. You cant try n gain to be 1000pds without it catching up to you, ive seen videos of her, she cant walk all that well nor breathe all that well because of the excess weight. it is pushing up against her chest cavity causing her to have breathing problems, and im sure her knees ect are already giving out on her...

as for her kid part in one of your other posts, history will show you that kids of obese parents, will be made fun of, and now especially with donna going on tv n making a spectacle of her fetish,simple as that...its life


----------



## CleverBomb

NYCGabriel said:


> Uh huh. Ignore the numerous reports from the news, documentaries on mental health and the like floating around out there.


Ok, sure, I can do that!

Let's see... children... sweet, innocent, VULNERABLE children, oh yeaaah... heh heh heh...

What? What?

All right, I'll stop thinking about the children then. Sheesh. 

-Rusty


----------



## bigvek

The story was even talked about on Fox sports Radio tonight.

Has to be the first time I've ever heard "Donna Simpson" and "sports" in the same sentence.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Haven't heard anything about this except here on Dims. 

Otherwise, from the sounds of it, I would be extremely pissed.

As a bigger female, I have enough social Stigma.
I can't WAIT to see what I'm going to go through now. 
"Don't get with fat chicks, their crazy. " 

It only takes one bad apple to spoil them all, or so they say.


----------



## Blackjack

TraciJo67 said:


> I wish that I'd seen more FA's, including those who are feeders, giving examples of why Donna is not representative of them...



She's representative of me only if the most extreme members of a particular interest or fetish are representative of all members of that interest or fetish.

Which would mean that anyone who's into light spanking and being cuffed is represented by someone in a gimp suit with his balls being nailed to a board. Same (basic) fetish, vastly different in degree.


----------



## NYCGabriel

LOL clever!!



CleverBomb said:


> Ok, sure, I can do that!
> 
> Let's see... children... sweet, innocent, VULNERABLE children, oh yeaaah... heh heh heh...
> 
> What? What?
> 
> All right, I'll stop thinking about the children then. Sheesh.
> 
> -Rusty


----------



## NYCGabriel

Luvhandles hit the nail on the head!



luv_lovehandles said:


> Yes ive watched the discover channel n the TLC one.. There are many cool shows on there. Have you ever seen Big Medicine, and extreme obesity ones, about Andover house, ect a place where the morbid obese go because the immobile? There is no doubt in mind that NO-ONE can function at 1000pds, let alone really be alive. I dont care what body you have, you can not function at around 1000pds, you may be alive, but not function.. Its a medical fact.
> 
> " And it's her body, she can do with it whatever she wants.)"
> 
> Again, thats not really true either, yes its her body i'll give you that. You cant really do whatever you want, without consequences, you cant go n sell a kidney, even if you do, you'll go to jail. You cant try n gain to be 1000pds without it catching up to you, ive seen videos of her, she cant walk all that well nor breathe all that well because of the excess weight. it is pushing up against her chest cavity causing her to have breathing problems, and im sure her knees ect are already giving out on her...
> 
> as for her kid part in one of your other posts, history will show you that kids of obese parents, will be made fun of, and now especially with donna going on tv n making a spectacle of her fetish,simple as that...its life


----------



## cinnamitch

It just totally amazes me what i read here. This is a woman who has been in this community for quite awhile. It has always been known what she wanted to do.She has always been an attention seeker with the media, that is common knowledge. A lot of jokes have been made about her actions after some of these interviews with the media. Yet you can go look at her site and see quite a few posts of men telling her to eat more, you look good etc. So she goes national here and gets some publicity that exposes a little more than people here want exposed. Why does it scare you? If you are loud and proud fuck em. Hold your head up, you know who you are and what you stand for , your friends and family should as well.

What is obvious is that even here, things want to be kept a dirty little secret. Heaven forbid the "wrong" fat woman gets publicity. I mean come on do you honestly think any woman who is around her size is going to get good publicity? Yeah they me be more of the "popular" gals here, cute, funny, _ACCEPTABLE._ Do not kid yourself, to the people who consider Donna a freak, they would consider them just as freaky. By all of this knee jerk scrambling to put someone in the closet all you really do is show a lot of people and a lot of already insecure folks that we are still an oddity, a shame, and something to be admired about in secret. 

Regarding the matter of her kids, um where was the indignation a year ago? She didn't balloon to this weight in a month. I have seen posts long before this questioning her publicity seeking nature. If any of you were so concerned about her kids, why not call Child Services? If you make a complaint they have to follow up with an interview, that is how it works. No what it really boils down to is that she has shown the extreme of Fat admiration and yes there are men who even now would like to see her get fatter and fatter. That is how it works. You don't get to pick what level is acceptable, it isn't your call. I believe that is what the so called COF were told time and time again when they raised questions about what needs to be thrown out here for the world to see. 

It is time to own who you are and what you stand for. Other people don't rule you. If someone wants to lump you in with the extreme , just quietly and firmly let them know that isn't you. Whether they believe it or not is moot point because eventually there will be those who do believe it and path will start to be carved. For those of us who have fought for size acceptance, it has to truly be ALL SIZES, and that includes the Donnas and Dons of the world. Even if we get frustrated that they are not putting us in the best light with the public, they are still one of us. To deny that is putting a fatty back in the closet which is not where any of us belong.


----------



## calauria

cinnamitch said:


> It just totally amazes me what i read here. This is a woman who has been in this community for quite awhile. It has always been known what she wanted to do.She has always been an attention seeker with the media, that is common knowledge. A lot of jokes have been made about her actions after some of these interviews with the media. Yet you can go look at her site and see quite a few posts of men telling her to eat more, you look good etc. So she goes national here and gets some publicity that exposes a little more than people here want exposed. Why does it scare you? If you are loud and proud fuck em. Hold your head up, you know who you are and what you stand for , your friends and family should as well.
> 
> What is obvious is that even here, things want to be kept a dirty little secret. Heaven forbid the "wrong" fat woman gets publicity. I mean come on do you honestly think any woman who is around her size is going to get good publicity? Yeah they me be more of the "popular" gals here, cute, funny, _ACCEPTABLE._ Do not kid yourself, to the people who consider Donna a freak, they would consider them just as freaky. By all of this knee jerk scrambling to put someone in the closet all you really do is show a lot of people and a lot of already insecure folks that we are still an oddity, a shame, and something to be admired about in secret.
> 
> Regarding the matter of her kids, um where was the indignation a year ago? She didn't balloon to this weight in a month. I have seen posts long before this questioning her publicity seeking nature. If any of you were so concerned about her kids, why not call Child Services? If you make a complaint they have to follow up with an interview, that is how it works. No what it really boils down to is that she has shown the extreme of Fat admiration and yes there are men who even now would like to see her get fatter and fatter. That is how it works. You don't get to pick what level is acceptable, it isn't your call. I believe that is what the so called COF were told time and time again when they raised questions about what needs to be thrown out here for the world to see.
> 
> It is time to own who you are and what you stand for. Other people don't rule you. If someone wants to lump you in with the extreme , just quietly and firmly let them know that isn't you. Whether they believe it or not is moot point because eventually there will be those who do believe it and path will start to be carved. For those of us who have fought for size acceptance, it has to truly be ALL SIZES, and that includes the Donnas and Dons of the world. Even if we get frustrated that they are not putting us in the best light with the public, they are still one of us. To deny that is putting a fatty back in the closet which is not where any of us belong.



EXACTLY!!

And this is why I chose to argue my angle, to reveal the hypocrisy! And it did reveal how many of the members _really_ feel.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Gee, but it's an FA site.....and they ain't admiring Donna too much right now. Duh.....


----------



## calauria

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Gee, but it's an FA site.....and they ain't admiring Donna too much right now. Duh.....



Yeah, maybe I didn't need to make the arguement I made, looks like the hypocrisy could have been displayed clearly without it...lol...well, at least I practiced my debating skills if nada else....lol!!


----------



## Ivy

krismiss said:


> No way, Ivy was on Tyra??!?! Damn. I'm super sad that I missed Colbert weighing in (lol) on Ivy. Also... did she forget how to write in an articulate manner? Just curious.



hell NO! i was asked and respectfully declined. i dont trust talk shows or the media in general and i really do not want or need that kind of attention. especially after the bitch magazine and big butt magazine situations that happened within a few months of each other last year. the only way i would ever publicly speak about feederism would be if i had almost complete control over how what i said was being portrayed and i don't think that will be happening anytime soon.

also, i don't think that people would be more receptive or kind to me or to feederism as opposed to donna. i'd still be a freak. i don't think that feederism is something that the majority of the general public will ever be able to understand.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

Um just a thought. It is possible that if people are finding their way here (fat bashers) it is possible that the articles aren't doing it but the amount of board space being used here to talk about her - right here? Stop giving this woman so much attention, it's what she wants.


----------



## boots

Apparently she's gotten so...ugh...BIG in the news here that her story has been animated by the Japanese news.

You all WISH you could be computer animated by Japanese news.

http://video.adultswim.com/adult-swim-news/fat-quest-belzer-winslet-chinese.html


----------



## exile in thighville

Your Plump Princess said:


> "Don't get with fat chicks, their crazy. "



this would be better than the current reason people say don't get with fat chicks


----------



## NYCGabriel

cinnamitch said:


> Regarding the matter of her kids, um where was the indignation a year ago? She didn't balloon to this weight in a month. I have seen posts long before this questioning her publicity seeking nature. If any of you were so concerned about her kids, why not call Child Services? If you make a complaint they have to follow up with an interview, that is how it works



Well I for one didn't hear about this until I saw the thread.


----------



## thatgirl08

Actually Cinna, do a search.. there is at least one other angry thread about Donna and her kids posted on here.


----------



## CleverBomb

boots said:


> Apparently she's gotten so...ugh...BIG in the news here that her story has been animated by the Japanese news.
> 
> You all WISH you could be computer animated by Japanese news.
> 
> http://video.adultswim.com/adult-swim-news/fat-quest-belzer-winslet-chinese.html


Big's the reason when you're Big In Japan.

-Rusty


----------



## cinnamitch

thatgirl08 said:


> Actually Cinna, do a search.. there is at least one other angry thread about Donna and her kids posted on here.



Well instead of folks voicing such concern that she is a bad mom, do something. IF you can honestly say that you are convinced that she has to be a bad mom then do whats right, call child services. You wouldn't stand by and watch a child beaten so why would you let a child stay in that situation? Be very sure though because once you get the ball going on that slope , you might just find you cant stop the momentum and a lot of other folks get clobbered. ( By you i mean the general you, not thatgirl08).


----------



## NYCGabriel

calauria said:


> EXACTLY!!
> 
> And this is why I chose to argue my angle, to reveal the hypocrisy! And it did reveal how many of the members _really_ feel.



Hypocrisy in what way? That I, like so many people here, are not supportive of someone willingly endangering their health in this way? I guess this makes us "fat haters" despite the fact we've all dated BBWs/BHMs. 

And no, I'm not going to compare this to any celebrity on the path of self destruction because we're not talking about movie stars or athletes. They have their own forums And I'm not buying in the argument of "well, what about thin parents who endanger themselves" because this is not a forum about thin people. 

Finally, there* is* is decidedly LARGE difference between someone who is immobile due an illness, accident or can't control their weight and someone who's doing it just to bring people to her website. Someone who says otherwise is being facetious.


----------



## NYCGabriel

cinnamitch said:


> Well instead of folks voicing such concern that she is a bad mom, do something. IF you can honestly say that you are convinced that she has to be a bad mom then do whats right, call child services. You wouldn't stand by and watch a child beaten so why would you let a child stay in that situation? Be very sure though because once you get the ball going on that slope , you might just find you cant stop the momentum and a lot of other folks get clobbered. ( By you i mean the general you, not thatgirl08).



How does anyone know CPS hasn't already been investigating this for some time now? For all we know, someone probably did make the call.


----------



## NYCGabriel

I hope they didn't mock you for it, angel 



Angel said:


> Went to a family get together yesterday.
> 
> Guess what the very first thing said to me was about.
> 
> 
> "Did you see or hear about... ?"
> 
> 
> The *story* has trickled all the way down to local radio personalities here.
> 
> 
> Way to go Donna for making all of us ultra SSBBW laughing stocks. Let me make this clear. If you, Donna, and AP are reading this - this is NOT a compliment to you! You have in NO way done anything positive for anyone other than yourselves with this recent stunt of yours.
> 
> I sincerely hope that you BOTH end up regretting being so selfish. You didn't stop to think of anyone other than yourselves.


----------



## cinnamitch

NYCGabriel said:


> How does anyone know CPS hasn't already been investigating this for some time now? For all we know, someone probably did make the call.



But aren't many of you concerned? DO you really want to assume someone else probably did call? Wouldn't you want to make sure? I mean assumptions mean nothing do they?


----------



## NYCGabriel

cinnamitch said:


> But aren't many of you concerned? DO you really want to assume someone else probably did call? Wouldn't you want to make sure? I mean assumptions mean nothing do they?



Maybe I already did call? *Doctor Evil pinkie on the lip smile* 

But if she wasn't doing this just for fortune & glory and really did care about her health & kids, then I and so many others wouldn't be up in arms about it.


----------



## cinnamitch

NYCGabriel said:


> Hypocrisy in what way? That I, like so many people here, are not supportive of someone willingly endangering their health in this way? I guess this makes us "fat haters" despite the fact we've all dated BBWs/BHMs.
> 
> And no, I'm not going to compare this to any celebrity on the path of self destruction because we're not talking about movie stars or athletes. They have their own forums And I'm not buying in the argument of "well, what about thin parents who endanger themselves" because this is not a forum about thin people.
> 
> Finally, there* is* is decidedly LARGE difference between someone who is immobile due an illness, accident or can't control their weight and someone who's doing it just to bring people to her website. Someone who says otherwise is being facetious.



So as long as she just likes to eat, enjoys being a feedee and doesn't cause bad press then it's ok. She can be as big as she wants to be? I mean come on most of the women on the paysite do things to "bring people to their paysite"


----------



## cinnamitch

NYCGabriel said:


> Maybe I already did call. You don't know that.



And maybe you don't known all of her issues. You just know what she did causes YOU discomfort.


----------



## CleverBomb

NYCGabriel said:


> Hypocrisy in what way? That I, like so many people here, are not supportive of someone willingly endangering their health in this way? I guess this makes us "fat haters" despite the fact we've all dated BBWs/BHMs.
> 
> And no, I'm not going to compare this to any celebrity on the path of self destruction because we're not talking about movie stars or athletes. They have their own forums And I'm not buying in the argument of "well, what about thin parents who endanger themselves" because this is not a forum about thin people.
> 
> Finally, there* is* is decidedly LARGE difference between someone who is immobile due an illness, accident or can't control their weight and someone who's doing it just to bring people to her website. Someone who says otherwise is being facetious.


Can't rep, or I would. 

The only thing I wonder about -- and this goes to your point about celebrities -- is the underlying economics of the situation. I can't imagine there's enough revenue potential in it to make "Extreme Gaining on the Internet" a viable business proposition. But if there was, (say, enough to make a living wage over and above in-home medical and housekeeping assistance), would that change anything? 

Sort of like running away and joining the circus, but from the comfort of your own home. 

-Rusty


----------



## NYCGabriel

cinnamitch said:


> So as long as she just likes to eat, enjoys being a feedee and doesn't cause bad press then it's ok. She can be as big as she wants to be? I mean come on most of the women on the paysite do things to "bring people to their paysite"



Don't assume that's my view. I've said it many times before, to willingly endanger one's health to the point she'll be burdensome on people in her life is irresponsible regardless if they're doing it for money or for themselves. 

If any of the web models here REALLY want to be be 1000 pounds, let them post here.


----------



## BBW Goddess Anna

Just saw this & don't know if it's been posted yet. 
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...03-17_plusplus_models_the_next_big_thing.html
Her claiming it was a fantasy. Maybe because of the bad rep she got from it?


----------



## fatlane

What is this I dont even

BTW, for all the concerned citizens, there are polygamists in Texas that need busting and maybe Sarah Palin's kid might be a bad mom today.

Let folks near the scene handle the situation, as they're better informed of the facts on the ground.


----------



## Rosie

msbard90 said:


> Just because we are all members of dims doesn't mean that we have to accept everything the world throws at us, just because its SA related. Use your better judgment. I'm sick of people thinking that well its a big step in the SA movement. Actually its not. Its a step backward. Do you think that Donna's story shows the SA community in a positive light or a negative light? Lets commend positive contributions by members of our community to help give SA the recognition it deserves, instead of commending anything and everything SA related because a lot of us are too chicken to present our movement in a professional and legitimate way. Just saying.




I am not a member of the SA movement, and I do not support it. This has nothing to do with SA, my comment is directed at the idea that the children should be removed from the home just because someone disagrees with something the mother is doing. I don't agree with what she is doing, but it's her life and her right to live it as she sees fit. The children should not be removed unless and until she is incapable of taking care of them and does not have someone there to take care of them. If she becomes immobile and hires a nanny, then the kids are taken care of.


----------



## Saoirse

You dont support Size Acceptance?


----------



## Wild Zero

BBW Goddess Anna said:


> Just saw this & don't know if it's been posted yet.
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...03-17_plusplus_models_the_next_big_thing.html
> Her claiming it was a fantasy. Maybe because of the bad rep she got from it?



I was saying she's a fraud before the news caught on.


----------



## mossystate

bigvek said:


> The story was even talked about on Fox sports Radio tonight.
> 
> Has to be the first time I've ever heard "Donna Simpson" and "sports" in the same sentence.



Hahahahahahhaaha.

Hohohohohohohoho.

Hehehehehehehehe.

Oh, how much more fat hating...fear...talk of what is ' appropriate ' fetish expression, etc...could the outside world really deposit here.


----------



## TraciJo67

NYCGabriel said:


> Don't assume that's my view. I've said it many times before, to willingly endanger one's health to the point she'll be burdensome on people in her life is irresponsible regardless if they're doing it for money or for themselves.
> 
> If any of the web models here REALLY want to be be 1000 pounds, let them post here.


 
Where's the condemnation for her partner? How about her eager fans? You know, the co-enablers who send her food and gift cards, purchase her videos, make encouraging remarks on her website. How about them? Why is the indignation aimed only at Donna?

Also, the last indignant train wreck of a judgmental thread (the one wondering who will ever think of the children) happened right around the time that she made a public appearance on Tyra.

The stench of hypocrisy and shame ... it sickens me.


----------



## NYCGabriel

TraciJo67 said:


> Where's the condemnation for her partner? How about her eager fans? You know, the co-enablers who send her food and gift cards, purchase her videos, make encouraging remarks on her website. How about them? Why is the indignation aimed only at Donna?
> 
> Also, the last indignant train wreck of a judgmental thread (the one wondering who will ever think of the children) happened right around the time that she made a public appearance on Tyra.
> 
> The stench of hypocrisy and shame ... it sickens me.



Her husband is no less guilty but she should tell him to stop pushing her and "supporting" her but she doesn't. 

As for the subscribers, I don't see them here defending themselves. Unless they make themselves visible and *come here to post something*, Donna is the only public face.

To make the claim of hypocrisy would only be valid be if I, Tau, Eden, GangstaDawg, etc etc etc would be against this campaign then turn around and subscribe to her website or go to a feeding thread and cheer her on.

So, no. There is no "hypocrisy" here or as others less informed claim, "fat hatred."


----------



## mossystate

Ummmmm, Gabriel? You see how you made it up to her to have him stop what he could do on his own...' should ' do on his own?

Ummmmm. Yeah.


----------



## indy500tchr

NYCGabriel said:


> Her* husband *is no less guilty but she should tell him to stop pushing her and "supporting" her but she doesn't.



I am not attacking you by no means you just were the last person in the thread that made comment to this. The man is NOT her husband. They are not married. When they had their daughter he was still married to somebody else. Just another messed up angle to this $#!* storm.


----------



## Paquito

NYCGabriel said:


> *Her husband is no less guilty but she should tell him to stop pushing her and "supporting" her but she doesn't. *
> 
> As for the subscribers, I don't see them here defending themselves. Unless they make themselves visible and *come here to post something*, Donna is the only public face.
> 
> To make the claim of hypocrisy would only be valid be if I, Tau, Eden, GangstaDawg, etc etc etc would be against this campaign then turn around and subscribe to her website or go to a feeding thread and cheer her on.
> 
> So, no. There is no "hypocrisy" here or as others less informed claim, "fat hatred."



But it's not like he's a dominant feeder and she's being forced into the gainer lifestyle. From what I understand, they have a mutual feeder/feedee relationship. She wants this just as much as he does. I'm so tired of people automatically thinking that feeders force unsuspecting victims into gaining weight. Donna wants to be this size and her boyfriend likes her size: she's not a victim in the relationship.


----------



## LillyBBBW

NYCGabriel said:


> Her husband is no less guilty but she should tell him to stop pushing her and "supporting" her but she doesn't.
> 
> As for the subscribers, I don't see them here defending themselves. Unless they make themselves visible and *come here to post something*, Donna is the only public face.
> 
> To make the claim of hypocrisy would only be valid be if I, Tau, Eden, GangstaDawg, etc etc etc would be against this campaign then turn around and subscribe to her website or go to a feeding thread and cheer her on.
> 
> So, no. There is no "hypocrisy" here or as others less informed claim, "fat hatred."



I am not a subscriber to her site but I am a friend of hers. And I'm not telling her a shit bullet thing so you can stop with that right there. She's a grown woman and can do whatever the hell she wants to do. She doesn't owe it to me, you or anybody else to do be a good little fattie and stand behind some line. I will continue to enjoy her company without judging her and I don't care if this upsets you. And you don't know a godamned thing about her kids either from over there in 'puter piss off land, but thank you very much for playing. Your grievance is duly noted.


----------



## TraciJo67

bigvek said:


> The story was even talked about on Fox sports Radio tonight.
> 
> Has to be the first time I've ever heard "Donna Simpson" and "sports" in the same sentence.


 
har har har 

that would have been a lot funnier if I hadn't already seen it on fattiesmustdie.com

Seriously. WHAT THE FUCK?


----------



## NYCGabriel

indy500tchr said:


> I am not attacking you by no means you just were the last person in the thread that made comment to this. The man is NOT her husband. They are not married. When they had their daughter he was still married to somebody else. Just another messed up angle to this $#!* storm.



I thought they were married! Ty for clearing it for me Indy!


----------



## NYCGabriel

free2beme04 said:


> But it's not like he's a dominant feeder and she's being forced into the gainer lifestyle. From what I understand, they have a mutual feeder/feedee relationship. She wants this just as much as he does. I'm so tired of people automatically thinking that feeders force unsuspecting victims into gaining weight. Donna wants to be this size and her boyfriend likes her size: she's not a victim in the relationship.



Ahh, I see now! Ty for clearing it up. I was told that in the beginning she was resistant then went along with it at his insistence. I'll make sure to pass it along, Free2beMe. I


----------



## NYCGabriel

LillyBBBW said:


> I am not a subscriber to her site but I am a friend of hers. And I'm not telling her a shit bullet thing so you can stop with that right there. She's a grown woman and can do whatever the hell she wants to do. She doesn't owe it to me, you or anybody else to do be a good little fattie and stand behind some line. I will continue to enjoy her company without judging her and I don't care if this upsets you. And you don't know a godamned thing about her kids either from over there in 'puter piss off land, but thank you very much for playing. Your grievance is duly noted.



But aren't you worried about her health? Call me naive and a foolish idealist but even though I don't know her I am concerned about it and the welfare of her kids. No children should lose their parents when they're young.


----------



## Fat Brian

You can be concerned about someones health without trying to control what they do. We're not even sure that this situation is real, it may all be an act for her site. I'm sure not all of the models who post stuffing sets eat like that everyday, there are only a few who have expressed actual interest in gaining.

As for her kids, again, if this isn't real is there a problem ? If there is a bad situation I hope the people closest to her will do what they feel is best.


----------



## tonynyc

Well hopefully things can get back to normal soon....
In the meantime time this thread is getting fatter by the page.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

James said:


> The official dims mods and admin announcement r.e this issue is at the top of main board and weight board.



Is this still up? I'm not even certain what I'm looking for, but I don't see anything.


----------



## MisticalMisty

ThatFatGirl said:


> Is this still up? I'm not even certain what I'm looking for, but I don't see anything.



It's gone. Joy quoted it I believe a few pages back.


----------



## Wagimawr

Webmaster said:


> I don't think anything was lost.





James said:


> The official dims mods and admin announcement r.e this issue is at the top of main board and weight board.





ThatFatGirl said:


> Is this still up? I'm not even certain what I'm looking for, but I don't see anything.











MisticalMisty said:


> It's gone. Joy quoted it I believe a few pages back.


----------



## toni

NYCGabriel said:


> How does anyone know CPS hasn't already been investigating this for some time now? For all we know, someone probably did make the call.




On what grounds? 
Why are you so hell bent on getting these kids removed from their home? Do you really think they would be better off living with strangers? Maybe it will make you feel better if the state forced Donna to diet to get her kids back. :doh:


----------



## AtlantisAK

Famouslastwords said:


> Rep for combining two of my favorites, poop, and cake.



I gotta say this....If those are your favorites, you should look up Cake Farts.

Yeah.

Anyway...I should at least say something related to this thread's origional topic since I posted that mess a few enter keys ago. 

...But...

It's none of my business really...I personally wouldnt put myself out there like that, no matter what, but that's her decision. Hopefully it doesnt affect my life. Just make sure she knows the health risks, what her life will more than likely be like (although she probably has an idea)...and let her go. She'll do whatever she wants anyway, regardless of what we think. Maybe us making a big stink about is more encouraging to her..? Who knows.


----------



## LillyBBBW

toni said:


> On what grounds?
> Why are you so hell bent on getting these kids removed from their home? Do you really think they would be better off living with strangers? Maybe it will make you feel better if the state forced Donna to diet to get her kids back. :doh:



Right!?! This absolutely kills me about people. Yes, come in the night and take the children away from their mother, separate them from their brothers and sisters and distribute the little chits to lanquish through the foster care system over stupid shit. Yeah, that'll show her. Jeezus, there are kids out there being raped and sodomized and CPS systematicly fails them partly because it is overburdened with cases and calls from nosey neighbors on a vigilanty crusade to ruin people they don't like or understand. You can't beat her up so you'll use the system to beat up her _children_. That is brilliant.


----------



## MisticalMisty

LillyBBBW said:


> Right!?! This absolutely kills me about people. Yes, come in the night and take the children away from their mother, separate them from their brothers and sisters and distribute the little chits to lanquish through the foster care system over stupid shit. *Yeah, that'll show her. Jeezus, there are kids out there being raped and sodomized and CPS systematicly fails them partly because it is overburdened with cases and calls from nosey neighbors on a vigilanty crusade to ruin people they don't like or understand. You can't beat her up so you'll use the system to beat up her children. That is brilliant.*



A thousand times this^^^^^

Great post.


----------



## msbard90

LillyBBBW said:


> Right!?! This absolutely kills me about people. Yes, come in the night and take the children away from their mother, separate them from their brothers and sisters and distribute the little chits to lanquish through the foster care system over stupid shit. Yeah, that'll show her. Jeezus, there are kids out there being raped and sodomized and CPS systematicly fails them partly because it is overburdened with cases and calls from nosey neighbors on a vigilanty crusade to ruin people they don't like or understand. You can't beat her up so you'll use the system to beat up her _children_. That is brilliant.



I don't think that anyone's saying call CPS (as mentioned in previous posts). We're just saying that she is hurting the kids by making a selfish decision.


----------



## mszwebs

msbard90 said:


> I don't think that anyone's saying call CPS (as mentioned in previous posts). We're just saying that she is hurting the kids by making a selfish decision.


 
Actually, someone DID say call CPS if it bothered someone that much, which is why we're at this point in the conversation.


----------



## Webmaster

Wagimawr said:


>



I hate to punch a hole into your conspiracy theory, but announcements/news are posted with time limits in the vBulletin system; they are not standard posts.


----------



## exile in thighville

Webmaster said:


> I hate to punch a hole into your conspiracy theory, but announcements/news are posted with time limits in the vBulletin system; they are not standard posts.



i really do think you should consider some kind of disclaimer (i liked the one in the announcement actually) that should remain at the top of the forums and maybe all over the site at all times, and possibly a press kit.


----------



## Angel

Another suggestion: Possibly an additional sentence stating that no one person is a spokesperson for Dimensions except for the owner himself; and that no one person is a spokesperson or representative for all participants or members of the Dimensions site.


----------



## LillyBBBW

I have no intentions to play thought police here. Clearly people are going to have opinions on this and that's perfectly fine. Seriously though, her children do not deserve to be attacked in this way. They are in a word exemplary. Dislike the woman if you must but there isn't a thing wrong with her kids.

I've seen first hand how CPS works from the POV of the child, the parents and a caring foster parent. CPS is strictly a worst case scenario kind of place. Any kid that is in a safe loving home, in school and being provided and cared for does not need to be uprooted from a family unit who loves and cares for them. Provided the kid is not in any imminent danger, CPS will cause immeasurably more harm than a random mom zoned out on the couch in her nightgown watching Judge Judy all day. You may not like the woman but that's just simply not a reason to call in CPS like the kids are in danger. I don't know any adult children who went through that system who have anything good to say about it, and these are people from some pretty dysfucktional families. When comparing the two, they feel they would have been safer at home with crazy Mary. CPS is not a plaything to dangle out in front of people who won't don a dress, apron and heels in front of the stove.


----------



## BBW Goddess Anna

Wild Zero said:


> I was saying she's a fraud before the news caught on.



*nods* Yeah, I figured it was too.


----------



## Scorsese86

I found this online, sorry if it's a repost:
http://www.salon.com/life/broadsheet/2010/03/16/fat_fetish_overweight_woman/


----------



## DeniseW

Seriously? We need a disclaimer for that? Forums are for many different people from many different walks of life that all have their own opinion and stance on things. Anyone would know that just be reading the forums and seeing for themselves. I'm not sure why all the paranoia? Are you all really that afraid of being lumped in with Donna that you'll try to distance yourselves by making damn sure no one thinks you're like her? Jesus




Angel said:


> Another suggestion: Possibly an additional sentence stating that no one person is a spokesperson for Dimensions except for the owner himself; and that no one person is a spokesperson or representative for all participants or members of the Dimensions site.


----------



## Angel

Did you read her comments in the other threads? 




edited to add: It (my thoughts and feelings) has absolutely nothing to do with fear.


----------



## Jes

NYCGabriel said:


> I thought they were married! Ty for clearing it for me Indy!



what, do you have me on ignore? haven't i been saying this for 1000 years. i'm not entirely sure why this element of the story bothers me, but it has for a long while now. i guess i worry about the 'cut and run' angle, though no one is asking me to.


----------



## superodalisque

DeniseW said:


> Seriously? We need a disclaimer for that? Forums are for many different people from many different walks of life that all have their own opinion and stance on things. Anyone would know that just be reading the forums and seeing for themselves. I'm not sure why all the paranoia? Are you all really that afraid of being lumped in with Donna that you'll try to distance yourselves by making damn sure no one thinks you're like her? Jesus



exactly Denise. i think this is what this is all about. i don't believe people care about her children or her health that much. no one questions after either when Donna is not in the news or not posting here. i just think they feel other people will direct some of the venom aimed at Donna toward them. i think people feel others will look in on dims and see thier own positions in black and white as well as pix and fantasy stories to back it up. i feel it is paranoia that people might get to KNOW something about them and disaprove and maybe notice them as a fat person. and i think people resent Donna for focusing attention on somethig thats already here and there is plenty of evidence to back that up. 

this is a public forum. i feel its very odd that people are treating it as though its private and behaving as though there is some social contract that has been signed by anyone using it to keep it a secret. there have been plenty of suggestions that certain things should be in some type of private forum but that has been rejected as trying to segregate people who engage in fetish. but i always had the feeling that if people with fetishes were going to have thier ideas and explorations protected they needed a private forum like the ssbbw forum. and as we can see now it also can protect them from the prying eyes of the public at large who don't share or understand their interest and only come to villify abuse and steretype.

there is an alternative but i'm pretty sure most here are not willing to do it. that is to stand up for what they believe in no matter how htat issue is brought out. my personal reaction to that would have been much better than to what i've seen already. i would have been much more impressed with the committment --especially in light of the way people insist they should be treated on dims by other dims members who might not be interested in the exact kinds of things that Donna is projecting into the public eye. people talk a good game about sexual freedom and SA but when the shit really hits the fan all you see is duck and cover. people who've been so open about thier opinions and thier rights to thier preferences and even attempt to push them on others suddenly fade away and/or want to quiet anyone who might bring any attention to something related to or even remotely related to what they claim they have a right to enjoy. as long as no one has the guts to take a hit for what they like the prejudice some people experience will never improve.

its fine to have an opinion from your armchair. but if you aren't really willing to do something about it nothing is ever going to change. practice quietly and with shame and you are always going to be a weird taboo. i think some people here have already accepted that as thier reality and they want to stay comfortably there. i look forward to the day when i see a bunch of people not driven by fear shame embarrasment and the need to protect the idea of taboo as it regards loving fat people. maybe one day people will truly be ready for real SA but its not today.

BTW: i haven't had one person who knows me assume that i'm anything like Donna. if they did i would have used that as an intro to a discussion on fat and prejudice. i don't think i have seen a news story that makes the assertion that all fat people out there are like Donna either. the only place i've seen any indication that anyone might feel like that is right here. sure there are crazy blogs out there where people blow off hate steam. but none of them are soley aimed at fat people. when you see the next subject you see the exact same people saying nasty crazy things about someone else entirely. we can't go around looking so hard trying to find out who hates us. maybe we need to spend more time on loving us , standing up for us, and not being ashamed of us.


----------



## wrestlingguy

Hey, I don't think that Donna would mind if I added this to the conversation, regardless of how I or anyone else in this thread feels about her quest, and the attention she's getting.

Last week, when this story really started to blow up, I had a concern about the privacy of the New Jersey Bash. Donna and Philippe have attended most of our events from our start in 2007, so I assumed that she'd be coming to the Bash this past weekend.

I also assumed that if she did, the press would accompany her in some way, voluntarily or not. Since many of the people who attend the New Jersey bash come simply because we respect the privacy of the event, I was concerned about the integrity of the NJ BBW Bash being compromised.

I shot her a message, and asked what her intentions were, and explained my concerns. In a very rational way, Donna wrote me back almost immediately, and assured me that she had not and would not tell the media about our event, regardless of whether she attended the bash or not. As it turns out, they decided not to attend, and the press never made an appearance over the weekend.

No one questions why Bernadette and I run our events, because they fall within the realm of what is considered "normal" within our community. Regardless of how you feel about this woman, based solely on this hype that's surrounding her at the moment, my interactions with her have always been honest, rational, and above board. My suggestion is to give it time, and let it play out. Some of us might just be surprised at the end result.


----------



## Jes

superodalisque said:


> i don't think i have seen a news story that makes the assertion that all fat people out there are like Donna either. the only place i've seen any indication that anyone might feel like that is right here. .



Well said. I've been thinking along those lines too, though I'm still not sure where I stand on the issue. You've given me something to think about.


----------



## LillyBBBW

superodalisque said:


> exactly Denise. i think this is what this is all about. i don't believe people care about her children or her health that much. no one questions after either when Donna is not in the news or not posting here. i just think they feel other people will direct some of the venom aimed at Donna toward them. i think people feel others will look in on dims and see thier own positions in black and white as well as pix and fantasy stories to back it up. i feel it is paranoia that people might get to KNOW something about them and disaprove and maybe notice them as a fat person. and i think people resent Donna for focusing attention on somethig thats already here and there is plenty of evidence to back that up.
> 
> this is a public forum. i feel its very odd that people are treating it as though its private and behaving as though there is some social contract that has been signed by anyone using it to keep it a secret. there have been plenty of suggestions that certain things should be in some type of private forum but that has been rejected as trying to segregate people who engage in fetish. but i always had the feeling that if people with fetishes were going to have thier ideas and explorations protected they needed a private forum like the ssbbw forum. and as we can see now it also can protect them from the prying eyes of the public at large who don't share or understand their interest and only come to villify abuse and steretype.
> 
> there is an alternative but i'm pretty sure most here are not willing to do it. that is to stand up for what they believe in no matter how htat issue is brought out. my personal reaction to that would have been much better than to what i've seen already. i would have been much more impressed with the committment --especially in light of the way people insist they should be treated on dims by other dims members who might not be interested in the exact kinds of things that Donna is projecting into the public eye. people talk a good game about sexual freedom and SA but when the shit really hits the fan all you see is duck and cover. people who've been so open about thier opinions and thier rights to thier preferences and even attempt to push them on others suddenly fade away and/or want to quiet anyone who might bring any attention to something related to or even remotely related to what they claim they have a right to enjoy. as long as no one has the guts to take a hit for what they like the prejudice some people experience will never improve.
> 
> * its fine to have an opinion from your armchair. but if you aren't really willing to do something about it nothing is ever going to change. practice quietly and with shame and you are always going to be a weird taboo. i think some people here have already accepted that as thier reality and they want to stay comfortably there. i look forward to the day when i see a bunch of people not driven by fear shame embarrasment and the need to protect the idea of taboo as it regards loving fat people. maybe one day people will truly be ready for real SA but its not today.*
> 
> BTW: i haven't had one person who knows me assume that i'm anything like Donna. if they did i would have used that as an intro to a discussion on fat and prejudice. i don't think i have seen a news story that makes the assertion that all fat people out there are like Donna either. the only place i've seen any indication that anyone might feel like that is right here. sure there are crazy blogs out there where people blow off hate steam. but none of them are soley aimed at fat people. when you see the next subject you see the exact same people saying nasty crazy things about someone else entirely. we can't go around looking so hard trying to find out who hates us. maybe we need to spend more time on loving us , standing up for us, and not being ashamed of us.



I've heard people allude to this and I am still puzzled by it. I've left it alone but seriously, what is it that you expect me to run out into the middle of the street and do? How about you go first? How about you wear your sexuality out in the open so the stigma about fat sex can be brought low? Where's your web page? Where's your paysite? Don't keep using this excuse to condemn people for doing something you're not willing to do yourself. People have a right to their sexuality *and* their privacy concerning it just as you do. Just because they want to privately find others who may share the same desires so they don't feel alone in them doesn't give anyone the right demand they go on public display for you to look at and critique - positively, negatively or otherwise. Donna does what she wants and so will I.


----------



## msbard90

SuperO,
I think a lot of people consider this to be a part of their private lives. Even though strip clubs or asian "spas" are open to the general public, it could bring shame to people if they were called out on it. Some people, including myself at times, aren't ready to own up to their lifestyle, their fetishes; those are the skeletons in their closet. Forums like Dims is here to help people learn to accept their size, and not everyone is at the stage where they are comfortable with their family and friends confronting them about it. I have mixed feelings when posting on this site. I post because I want to learn about myself, to accept myself. But, I don't want anyone I know discovering the things I write on this site because I don't even know who I am yet, let alone try to explain my words and actions to others. I hope to have enough pride in myself one day to not be ashamed of discovering myself. Anyhow, I feel that could be the reason why some people, including myself, are paranoid that this negative attention swirling around Donna will put us in the, "if I am in the SA community, then I must be into feeding and gaining excessively" kind of mindset among our family and peers. Right now at this point in my life, I still care about what other people think of me, even though I try not to. The last thing I would want is my friends or family to think of me anything less than "normal".


----------



## LoveBHMS

msbard90 said:


> that this negative attention swirling around Donna will put us in the, "if I am in the SA community, then I must be into feeding and gaining excessively" kind of mindset among our family and peers. Right now at this point in my life, I still care about what other people think of me, even though I try not to. The last thing I would want is my friends or family to think of me anything less than "normal".



With all due respect, how much do you really think your family or peers know or care about the SA community? I just have to strongly disagree that most people are so keenely aware of the SA world that they have already formed any sort of opinion of it and that Donna and Philippe are going to totally upend it. I wish we could all just let this go, it's probably been discussed here a zillion times more than anyplace else.


----------



## calauria

LillyBBBW said:


> I have no intentions to play thought police here. Clearly people are going to have opinions on this and that's perfectly fine. Seriously though, her children do not deserve to be attacked in this way. They are in a word exemplary. Dislike the woman if you must but there isn't a thing wrong with her kids.
> 
> I've seen first hand how CPS works from the POV of the child, the parents and a caring foster parent. CPS is strictly a worst case scenario kind of place. Any kid that is in a safe loving home, in school and being provided and cared for does not need to be uprooted from a family unit who loves and cares for them. Provided the kid is not in any imminent danger, CPS will cause immeasurably more harm than a random mom zoned out on the couch in her nightgown watching Judge Judy all day. You may not like the woman but that's just simply not a reason to call in CPS like the kids are in danger. I don't know any adult children who went through that system who have anything good to say about it, and these are people from some pretty dysfucktional families. When comparing the two, they feel they would have been safer at home with crazy Mary. CPS is not a plaything to dangle out in front of people who won't don a dress, apron and heels in front of the stove.



You can say that again. There have been many children abused and even killed by foster parents.


----------



## calauria

DeniseW said:


> Seriously? We need a disclaimer for that? Forums are for many different people from many different walks of life that all have their own opinion and stance on things. Anyone would know that just be reading the forums and seeing for themselves. I'm not sure why all the paranoia? Are you all really that afraid of being lumped in with Donna that you'll try to distance yourselves by making damn sure no one thinks you're like her? Jesus



I know, it's really ridiculous.


----------



## calauria

superodalisque said:


> exactly Denise. i think this is what this is all about. i don't believe people care about her children or her health that much. no one questions after either when Donna is not in the news or not posting here. i just think they feel other people will direct some of the venom aimed at Donna toward them. i think people feel others will look in on dims and see thier own positions in black and white as well as pix and fantasy stories to back it up. i feel it is paranoia that people might get to KNOW something about them and disaprove and maybe notice them as a fat person. and i think people resent Donna for focusing attention on somethig thats already here and there is plenty of evidence to back that up.
> 
> this is a public forum. i feel its very odd that people are treating it as though its private and behaving as though there is some social contract that has been signed by anyone using it to keep it a secret. there have been plenty of suggestions that certain things should be in some type of private forum but that has been rejected as trying to segregate people who engage in fetish. but i always had the feeling that if people with fetishes were going to have thier ideas and explorations protected they needed a private forum like the ssbbw forum. and as we can see now it also can protect them from the prying eyes of the public at large who don't share or understand their interest and only come to villify abuse and steretype.
> 
> there is an alternative but i'm pretty sure most here are not willing to do it. that is to stand up for what they believe in no matter how htat issue is brought out. my personal reaction to that would have been much better than to what i've seen already. i would have been much more impressed with the committment --especially in light of the way people insist they should be treated on dims by other dims members who might not be interested in the exact kinds of things that Donna is projecting into the public eye. people talk a good game about sexual freedom and SA but when the shit really hits the fan all you see is duck and cover. people who've been so open about thier opinions and thier rights to thier preferences and even attempt to push them on others suddenly fade away and/or want to quiet anyone who might bring any attention to something related to or even remotely related to what they claim they have a right to enjoy. as long as no one has the guts to take a hit for what they like the prejudice some people experience will never improve.
> 
> its fine to have an opinion from your armchair. but if you aren't really willing to do something about it nothing is ever going to change. practice quietly and with shame and you are always going to be a weird taboo. i think some people here have already accepted that as thier reality and they want to stay comfortably there. i look forward to the day when i see a bunch of people not driven by fear shame embarrasment and the need to protect the idea of taboo as it regards loving fat people. maybe one day people will truly be ready for real SA but its not today.
> 
> BTW: i haven't had one person who knows me assume that i'm anything like Donna. if they did i would have used that as an intro to a discussion on fat and prejudice. i don't think i have seen a news story that makes the assertion that all fat people out there are like Donna either. the only place i've seen any indication that anyone might feel like that is right here. sure there are crazy blogs out there where people blow off hate steam. but none of them are soley aimed at fat people. when you see the next subject you see the exact same people saying nasty crazy things about someone else entirely. we can't go around looking so hard trying to find out who hates us. maybe we need to spend more time on loving us , standing up for us, and not being ashamed of us.



I totally agree with you 100%!!


----------



## msbard90

LoveBHMS said:


> With all due respect, how much do you really think your family or peers know or care about the SA community? I just have to strongly disagree that most people are so keenely aware of the SA world that they have already formed any sort of opinion of it and that Donna and Philippe are going to totally upend it. I wish we could all just let this go, it's probably been discussed here a zillion times more than anyplace else.



I think that my family and peers would care strongly, actually. I am surrounded by a lot of closed minded, health conscious individuals, who would find anything but extreme physical fitness unacceptable. I just stated what I honestly thought, without all the bullshit masks or trying to hide behind a stance that I half heartedly believed in. If the fact that I'm being real and honest pisses you off, then I'm truly sorry for you. If you wanted to let it go so bad, then maybe you shouldn't post about it.


----------



## blueeyedevie

While I am only a lurker on this sight now, I just have to say something. I saw this story on the newss the other day here in New York. I thought I recognized Donna, while I didnt really know her from dimension, I had seen her on a talk show. While I think everyone has a right to what they like and the life styles they choose, this wanting to be  the worlds biggest women needs to be rethought. I was 700 lbs. I know how that weight feels and what you can and cant do. I also know what I am doing to one day be a mother. For me, I cant have a child till I am at a smaller weight because it would kill me due to my heart. Here is a lady that was blessed, God gave her a child when she was large and she maintained her health. What does this child mean to her? I guess my question to Donna would be, do you not understand what some women would do to be able to have a child? Do you not know how valuable that babys life is? Do you not want to be around to see your child graduate, get married and have kids of their own? Do you not want to be a mother that plays, goes to school events, takes them to zoos, tucks them in bed and all the other big things mothers do? I know at 700 lbs it would be almost impossible and at higher lbs. it would be impossible. I also know that when the man you love, Loves your weight, it is hard to say I have to stop this. I also know that it must be hard to say I have to change when the income is from being big, as well as the power it gives a woman to be admired by a multitude of others. At some point you have to prioritize and really determine what really matters to you in your life. For me, I want a child, I want to live a long life with the man I love, and I want to see my family mature together. Personally, if this isnt this couples prioritizes who is really to say that people dont have the right to call child services. If they wanted to keep their life styles they should not have had a child! Then they would not be having issues I feel. It would be their life to live as they wished.


----------



## Jes

msbard90 said:


> Right now at this point in my life, I still care about what other people think of me, even though I try not to. The last thing I would want is my friends or family to think of me anything less than "normal".



I suspect this is a lot of what we're reading in this thread. Yes, Donna's "i represent the feedee/Dims community" (or whatever exactly it was that she's said before) rings false and has the ability to piss a lot of people off, but I do think more than that is going on. She has many subscribers, but feeders are saying they don't want the attention. She has many people who like her fantasy (or perhaps real) life, yet many are saying they don't want the attention. She has had kids and ailing knees for several years, but I don't recall this kind of outcry until she went very, very public. 

Thanks for your honesty Ms. Bard.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

I try to stay away from the whole purposefully gaining thing........it's your body, do what you want with it, but I feel bad for the children. I'm not a parent, but I do know how kids can be, running around, energy, energy, energy, then some energy to spare lol. *I* would think this would have a very negative impact on the kids, and as a child, I hardly got interaction with my mom (due to her mental health issues). It does leave a lasting toll on the parent/child relationship. Kids should be running around playing, not having to sit at home because Mom doesn't want to risk burning calories. We don't need to be doctors to know that so much excess weight almost always reduces lifespan. You (the collective you, not saying this towards anyone in particular) want to die young and leave your children?? Even if they're above legal age when it happens, the pain will still be there for losing a parent.

And just for those that don't know, I'm super-sized, so I know how excess weight can effect the body and sap the energy level.

I might get a lot of flak for this, but it's the kids I'm worried about. Sure, do what you want to do to your own body, but when there are innocents involved that cannot do a thing about it.......


----------



## russianrobot

blueeyedevie said:


> While I am only a lurker on this sight now, I just have to say something. I saw this story on the newss the other day here in New York. I thought I recognized Donna, while I didnt really know her from dimension, I had seen her on a talk show. While I think everyone has a right to what they like and the life styles they choose, this wanting to be  the worlds biggest women needs to be rethought. I was 700 lbs. I know how that weight feels and what you can and cant do. I also know what I am doing to one day be a mother. For me, I cant have a child till I am at a smaller weight because it would kill me due to my heart. Here is a lady that was blessed, God gave her a child when she was large and she maintained her health. What does this child mean to her? I guess my question to Donna would be, do you not understand what some women would do to be able to have a child? Do you not know how valuable that babys life is? Do you not want to be around to see your child graduate, get married and have kids of their own? Do you not want to be a mother that plays, goes to school events, takes them to zoos, tucks them in bed and all the other big things mothers do? I know at 700 lbs it would be almost impossible and at higher lbs. it would be impossible. I also know that when the man you love, Loves your weight, it is hard to say I have to stop this. I also know that it must be hard to say I have to change when the income is from being big, as well as the power it gives a woman to be admired by a multitude of others. At some point you have to prioritize and really determine what really matters to you in your life. For me, I want a child, I want to live a long life with the man I love, and I want to see my family mature together. Personally, if this isnt this couples prioritizes who is really to say that people dont have the right to call child services. If they wanted to keep their life styles they should not have had a child! Then they would not be having issues I feel. It would be their life to live as they wished.



That was a well thought out,heart felt post. Seriously! I wish you all the Best and I am sure all the things you want to happen will  Kudos!!!!:bow::bow:


----------



## russianrobot

Jes said:


> what, do you have me on ignore? haven't i been saying this for 1000 years. i'm not entirely sure why this element of the story bothers me, but it has for a long while now. i guess i worry about the 'cut and run' angle, though no one is asking me to.



I agree with you. After digesting as much of this thread as I could before my head wanted to explode. That really kinda bothered me. He is only her boyfriend and far be it from me to say that a man might just all of a 'sudden cut and run' But I just for some reason feel that what someone desires in Fantasy and then having to deal with in reality becomes the issue at hand.

Sure he could leave if they were married. But at least if they were married there was some commitment,Hell they had child. Seems like if I wanted my GF to weigh 1000 pounds the least I could do is marry her. Because if she even succeeds at getting close she is going to require Daily Care for her body, a good Understanding of her health, a ton of Patience and lots and lots of love. This is where I fear that a guy who is only a "BF" might just decide whoa...I didn't sign up for this drain the bank account (she wont be able to go there) and Split. Leaving her behind and _worse yet leaving his child behind as well._


----------



## LillyBBBW

blueeyedevie said:


> While I am only a lurker on this sight now, I just have to say something. I saw this story on the newss the other day here in New York. I thought I recognized Donna, while I didnt really know her from dimension, I had seen her on a talk show. While I think everyone has a right to what they like and the life styles they choose, this wanting to be  the worlds biggest women needs to be rethought. I was 700 lbs. I know how that weight feels and what you can and cant do. I also know what I am doing to one day be a mother. For me, I cant have a child till I am at a smaller weight because it would kill me due to my heart. Here is a lady that was blessed, God gave her a child when she was large and she maintained her health. What does this child mean to her? I guess my question to Donna would be, do you not understand what some women would do to be able to have a child? Do you not know how valuable that babys life is? Do you not want to be around to see your child graduate, get married and have kids of their own? Do you not want to be a mother that plays, goes to school events, takes them to zoos, tucks them in bed and all the other big things mothers do? I know at 700 lbs it would be almost impossible and at higher lbs. it would be impossible. I also know that when the man you love, Loves your weight, it is hard to say I have to stop this. I also know that it must be hard to say I have to change when the income is from being big, as well as the power it gives a woman to be admired by a multitude of others. At some point you have to prioritize and really determine what really matters to you in your life. For me, I want a child, I want to live a long life with the man I love, and I want to see my family mature together. Personally, if this isnt this couples prioritizes who is really to say that people dont have the right to call child services. If they wanted to keep their life styles they should not have had a child! Then they would not be having issues I feel. It would be their life to live as they wished.



Speaking for myself, I would not call CPS for the same reason I would not pour gasoline on their children and light them on fire while they watched. Putting them in foster care would not be about caring for what happens to their kids at all. It would be about disliking the parents only.


----------



## Jes

russianrobot said:


> I agree with you. After digesting as much of this thread as I could before my head wanted to explode. That really kinda bothered me.



Is he divorced from his wife? 

ANyway, I also think it's possible that this is a savvy way of handling a financial and child-rearing situations as I've said. If you have a husband, you need to look to him for support. If you don't have one, then I assume you can more easily get state aid?

In any case, I don't want to deny DOnna her agency--perhaps Philippe has proposed on bended knee 20 times, and she's consistently said 'thanks but no thanks.' But my admittedly cynical self can't help but think that's not true.


----------



## toni

blueeyedevie said:


> Personally, if this isnt this couples prioritizes who is really to say that people dont have the right to call child services. If they wanted to keep their life styles they should not have had a child! Then they would not be having issues I feel. It would be their life to live as they wished.



Are you serious? What are horrible thing to say. You do not know what this woman's priorities are. Just because YOU feel she doesnot share your priorities or do things the way you would a call to CPs should be placed?
Great idea! Let's destroy the whole family unit, place the kids in foster care for a couple of years, have the parents spend 50,000 dollars in legal fees to get the kids back (because she will get them back, she is not breaking any laws) and then start from scratch with nothing. All because you don't agree with her lifestyle.


----------



## tonynyc

LillyBBBW said:


> Speaking for myself, I would not call CPS for the same reason I would not pour gasoline on their children and light them on fire while they watched. Putting them in foster care would not be about caring for what happens to their kids at all. It would be about disliking the parents only.



So true... the CPS scenario would be a true nightmare....

I also agree there is a certain amount of dislike with Donna and all that has occurred... and in hindsight one has to be very careful with the media and take the time to seperate the "public" from the "personal" persona.


----------



## superodalisque

LillyBBBW said:


> I've heard people allude to this and I am still puzzled by it. I've left it alone but seriously, what is it that you expect me to run out into the middle of the street and do? How about you go first? How about you wear your sexuality out in the open so the stigma about fat sex can be brought low? Where's your web page? Where's your paysite? Don't keep using this excuse to condemn people for doing something you're not willing to do yourself. People have a right to their sexuality *and* their privacy concerning it just as you do. Just because they want to privately find others who may share the same desires so they don't feel alone in them doesn't give anyone the right demand they go on public display for you to look at and critique - positively, negatively or otherwise. Donna does what she wants and so will I.



i have gone first. i mentor girls in an organized way. i've modeled in the art community since i was in my 20s that would have been about 26 years ago. i spent a great deal of time doing that in europe before i ever knew what dims was. i gave seminars specifically about the fat body to people who'd probably never seen a super. i've always been open about my attitudes about size to anyone who'd listen. that included modeling in front of classes of people who'd never seen a fat body before. i've run body appreciation seminars for women. i don't have a paysite because i don't want my ideas to be taken as just a way for me to make money. i'm not sure that for many people a paysite has anything to do with SA and i wanted people that know me to be sure that it was something coming from my heart and that has real meaning for me personally. 

i use my myspace sort of as my website. it just has some pix on it and music nothing very extraordinary but enough so that people know that i'm proud to be the way that i am. granted i don't use it as much as i should and i'll probably have to spend time this summer updating. but i'm proud that i've made a lot of friends from it--especially women who message me to say that they wished they could feel comfortable in their bodies as well. its also encouraging for them to see all of the compliments that get posted there from guys who like fat women. and since i'm not a model and don't have a paysite they know that any fat woman can receive attention. none of what i do is a secret at home or with my family or with any of my friends. i'm lucky enough that i work in a field where even my colleagues are aware of what i do. its freeing for me that its not associated with porn because i think that makes what i'm trying to do harder. it also tends to eliminate people who like to feel they can basically "own " other people for a small fee and have no intentions of being SA whatsoever. all i would like to do is to aid people in simply learning how to see and appreciate a different kind of beauty that has never really been shown to them before. there are a lot of extremely gorgeous BBWs online but they tend to be fetishized in ways that always make them into what seems like a joke to people not involved or their sites are pretty raunchy and so SA is never a question that comes to your mind when you are viewing them. sites like adipositivity, where i love sending people to look, are rare. the other sites have their places and there is nothing wrong with them but they don't tend to educate the uninitiated very well. 

the people i know have all pretty much seen dims and know what parts i agree with and what parts i don't. i talk to them a lot about what i think and i ask them what they think. it helps me a lot to get an outside opinion because sometimes i wonder if i'm crazy for the opinions that i have since they aren't always shared. 

i've only been around the community for 6 yrs. but i have used the time to observe and ask a lot of questions because i'm positive that i didn't know everything--and still don't. i'm sure a lot of people might disagree with my thoughts but thats what i've come to over time. and, i'm not leaving out the option that i could be wrong. but, i see a lot of socializing and a lot of stuff for personal benefit but i haven't seen a whole lot of people putting it out there to do things that really change public perception about who fat people are. anything seems to be fine as long as people don't feel uncomfortable and they are enjoying themselves. but unfortunately if you want to stay comfortable things WILL NOT change. if all of my people wanted not to be bothered i think the south would still have Jim Crowe laws and the civil rights act would never have been passed. i guess my opinions come from that background. what i'm saying is that if people aren't actually going to DO anything then the Donnas of the world are going to step forward because people have made plenty of room for her to be one of the only ones. so she shouldn't get blamed for the huge vacuum that creates holy havoc when she steps into it.

personally i've never viewed my fat as my sexuality but as a beautiful part of what i am that is sensual. i am a lovely fat woman. other than that i'm heterosexual. that is something i have never felt a need to hide. i'm proud of that and always have been. the men i have been with have proud of that and always have been. its not something i put in a private corner away from the public eye. there is no shame or guilt or apprehension associated with it. for me always having been open and honest about that has been my SA. its been my freedom.


----------



## russianrobot

Jes said:


> Is he divorced from his wife?



Not sure if I follow you,Is her Boyfriend right now married? If he is than this is one quagmire. I tend to be cynical as well (I am trying to be less) but it does make you wonder about her reasoning.


----------



## tonynyc

Double Post


----------



## TraciJo67

LillyBBBW said:


> Speaking for myself, I would not call CPS for the same reason I would not pour gasoline on their children and light them on fire while they watched. Putting them in foster care would not be about caring for what happens to their kids at all. It would be about disliking the parents only.


 
I think that people are operating under misguided assumptions about what CPS is in place for. I'm not a CPS worker, nor have I ever been, but have done adult protection intake. The guiding principles are similar. IMO, Donna's situation -- derived by a call to intake or through another type of referral -- would probably not even rate an investigation. Her children are in no immediate danger. Donna's lifestyle is controversial, to say the least, but so long as she has a care plan for her children in the event that she is unable to provide for their basic needs, she's satisfied the legal requirements to retain her right to raise her children as she sees fit with minimum or no intervention from the state. Unless someone can establish a high likelihood of physical abuse or extreme neglect, the case wouldn't have any investigatory merit at all. Only about 40% of intake screenings result in an investigation. CPS workers are inundated with true horror stories - children being burned, starved, violently beaten, abandoned. Donna's little girl appears healthy and happy, well nourished, attached to her mother. What Donna does to her own body, even if that results in her untimely death, may be up for lots of armchair speculation, but again ... she's not visiting that harm upon her child and I doubt that a case could be made that failure to safekeep her own health (assuming that this is fact rather than speculation) meets the legal definition of abuse or neglect.


----------



## superodalisque

LillyBBBW said:


> Speaking for myself, I would not call CPS for the same reason I would not pour gasoline on their children and light them on fire while they watched. Putting them in foster care would not be about caring for what happens to their kids at all. It would be about disliking the parents only.



they wouldn't let me rep you again


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

LillyBBBW said:


> Speaking for myself, I would not call CPS for the same reason I would not pour gasoline on their children and light them on fire while they watched. * Putting them in foster care would not be about caring for what happens to their kids at all. It would be about disliking the parents only.*



And also speaking for myself , this isn't necessary true.... I speak from experience. CPS was called on my mom. When they asked me if she physically, sexually, emotionally, or mentally abused me, or neglected me in any way, I lied (and no, I wasn't told to lie). She did emotionally and mentally abuse me. Also neglected me. To be painfully honest.........*I* would have been in better hands all the way around if I was put in foster care.

This is just my personal experience. I don't know what goes on in their household, how the kids are treated/or lack of treatment, but in some circumstances, even without horrid abuse going on, foster care is a better choice in the long run. Just my personal opinion.


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves

I personally don't understand WHY she would want to actually gain 1000 pounds, but hey it's her life and whatever floats her boat. I don't think it' healthy for a child to be around such behavior and in that sense in MY opinion, she's being selfish..but hey that is MY opinion.


----------



## LillyBBBW

superodalisque said:


> i have gone first. i mentor girls in an organized way. i've modeled in the art community since i was in my 20s that would have been about 26 years ago. i spent a great deal of time doing that in europe before i ever knew what dims was. i gave seminars specifically about the fat body to people who'd probably never seen a super. i've always been open about my attitudes about size to anyone who'd listen. that included modeling in front of classes of people who'd never seen a fat body before. i've run body appreciation seminars for women. i don't have a paysite because i don't want my ideas to be taken as just a way for me to make money. i'm not sure that for many people a paysite has anything to do with SA and i wanted people that know me to be sure that it was something coming from my heart and that has real meaning for me personally.
> 
> i use my myspace sort of as my website. it just has some pix on it and music nothing very extraordinary but enough so that people know that i'm proud to be the way that i am. granted i don't use it as much as i should and i'll probably have to spend time this summer updating. but i'm proud that i've made a lot of friends from it--especially women who message me to say that they wished they could feel comfortable in their bodies as well. its also encouraging for them to see all of the compliments that get posted there from guys who like fat women. and since i'm not a model and don't have a paysite they know that any fat woman can receive attention. none of what i do is a secret at home or with my family or with any of my friends. i'm lucky enough that i work in a field where even my colleagues are aware of what i do. its freeing for me that its not associated with porn because i think that makes what i'm trying to do harder. it also tends to eliminate people who like to feel they can basically "own " other people for a small fee and have no intentions of being SA whatsoever. all i would like to do is to aid people in simply learning how to see and appreciate a different kind of beauty that has never really been shown to them before.
> 
> the people i know have all pretty much seen dims and know what parts i agree with and what parts i don't. i talk to them a lot about what i think and i ask them what they think. it helps me a lot to get an outside opinion because sometimes i wonder if i'm crazy for the opinions that i have since they aren't always shared.
> 
> i've only been around the community for 6 yrs. but i have used the time to observe and ask a lot of questions because i'm positive that i didn't know everything--and still don't. i'm sure a lot of people might disagree with my thoughts but thats what i've come to over time. and, i'm not leaving out the option that i could be wrong. but, i see a lot of socializing and a lot of stuff for personal benefit but i haven't seen a whole lot of people putting it out there to do things that really change public perception about who fat people are. anything seems to be fine as long as people don't feel uncomfortable and they are enjoying themselves. but unfortunately if you want to stay comfortable things WILL NOT change. if all of my people wanted not to be bothered i think the south would still have Jim Crowe laws and the civil rights act would never have been passed. i guess my opinions come from that background. what i'm saying is that if people aren't actually going to DO anything then the Donnas of the world are going to step forward because people have made plenty of room for her to be one of the only ones. so she shouldn't get blamed for the huge vacuum that creates holy havoc when she steps into it.



I'm really on the fence about that Supero. While I think that it is advantageous for people to be vocal, whatever their beliefs are, I do not hold to the belief that everyone must do so or be guilted into doing so. I'm a bit unnerved by the use of the word 'shame' and other demeaning labels to describe people who are not public, not vocal, not interested in being so, etc. If a black man commits a crime and I don't personally feel compelled to stand up and point at myself and say, "I'm not guilty!" this does not mean I'm ashamed or being black or trying to distance myself from being black. I do resent feeling as though I have to shoulder the entire black community on my shoulder on top of any other personal interests I may have. Not wearing a fisted afro comb logo on my tshirt to chorus committe meetings has nothing to do with shame. I'm more than just a walking afro/fat girl/feedee.

While you are out there and willing to be photographed I do not think this means you are better or less ashamed than someone who wears turtlenecks and expresses her confidence in a different way. There are always going to be people out there who hate us. Always. Nobody is going to like fat from what you say. As soon as a fat person dies or is seen eating a burger at Wendy's, they will jump on it and say, "SEE!?!?" When you and I are long gone they will still be regenerating. While there is always a place for the vocal activist there is still something to be said for the quiet one in the office cubicle for whom personal success is the best activism of all.


----------



## LillyBBBW

TraciJo67 said:


> I think that people are operating under misguided assumptions about what CPS is in place for. I'm not a CPS worker, nor have I ever been, but have done adult protection intake. The guiding principles are similar. IMO, Donna's situation -- derived by a call to intake or through another type of referral -- would probably not even rate an investigation. Her children are in no immediate danger. Donna's lifestyle is controversial, to say the least, but so long as she has a care plan for her children in the event that she is unable to provide for their basic needs, she's satisfied the legal requirements to retain her right to raise her children as she sees fit with minimum or no intervention from the state. Unless someone can establish a high likelihood of physical abuse or extreme neglect, the case wouldn't have any investigatory merit at all. Only about 40% of intake screenings result in an investigation. CPS workers are inundated with true horror stories - children being burned, starved, violently beaten, abandoned. Donna's little girl appears healthy and happy, well nourished, attached to her mother. What Donna does to her own body, even if that results in her untimely death, may be up for lots of armchair speculation, but again ... she's not visiting that harm upon her child and I doubt that a case could be made that failure to safekeep her own health (assuming that this is fact rather than speculation) meets the legal definition of abuse or neglect.



Thanks Tracijo. I was under the impression that if someone called CPS they *had* to remove the children pending an investigation. Your description sounds much less insane than mine but I was lead to believe something else.


----------



## superodalisque

msbard90 said:


> SuperO,
> I think a lot of people consider this to be a part of their private lives. Even though strip clubs or asian "spas" are open to the general public, it could bring shame to people if they were called out on it. Some people, including myself at times, aren't ready to own up to their lifestyle, their fetishes; those are the skeletons in their closet. Forums like Dims is here to help people learn to accept their size, and not everyone is at the stage where they are comfortable with their family and friends confronting them about it. I have mixed feelings when posting on this site. I post because I want to learn about myself, to accept myself. But, I don't want anyone I know discovering the things I write on this site because I don't even know who I am yet, let alone try to explain my words and actions to others. I hope to have enough pride in myself one day to not be ashamed of discovering myself. Anyhow, I feel that could be the reason why some people, including myself, are paranoid that this negative attention swirling around Donna will put us in the, "if I am in the SA community, then I must be into feeding and gaining excessively" kind of mindset among our family and peers. Right now at this point in my life, I still care about what other people think of me, even though I try not to. The last thing I would want is my friends or family to think of me anything less than "normal".



i understand that. and this post is very honest and very well put. its perfectly understandable since you are new to this. i guess i'm really speaking to people who've been around a long time, much longer than i have, and already claim they have it togther and are SA, so much so that they try to tell people like you how you should think or feel. but with all of the tough talk on the forums about rights and preferences etc... i think its really interesting to note who is willing to really put it out there when it takes some real effort on thier part and gauge what they say accordingly. its very easy to talk. action takes a whole lot more. so when they give you advice but aren't really doing anything to back it up you should really note that. 

this is a great learning experience for you though. you get to hear what your friends and family think about the issue without it having to be about you. i'm curious, has anyone mentioned this to you? what happened?


----------



## TraciJo67

LillyBBBW said:


> Thanks Tracijo. I was under the impression that if someone called CPS they *had* to remove the children pending an investigation. Your description sounds much less insane than mine but I was lead to believe something else.


 
I wasn't even addressing your assumptions, Lilly. I thought that you were just generally making a statement about foster care. I'm just getting tired of seeing the CPS ... won't someone think of the children ... CPS ... won't someone think ... etc, ranting. 

Very few calls to CPS ever result in any kind of substantive investigation, and children cannot be removed from their homes during the course of an ongoing investigation unless there is documented, sustainable likelihood of harm. Foster care is actually one of the last resort options for CPS workers, from what I hear. Even in cases where the child must be removed, they really try the relative caregiver route if at all possible. And in any event, a court has to order removal from the home except in very extreme cases. And even then, a hearing has to be scheduled before a judge within 24 hours of removal.


----------



## superodalisque

LillyBBBW said:


> I'm really on the fence about that Supero. While I think that it is advantageous for people to be vocal, whatever their beliefs are, I do not hold to the belief that everyone must do so or be guilted into doing so. I'm a bit unnerved by the use of the word 'shame' and other demeaning labels to describe people who are not public, not vocal, not interested in being so, etc. If a black man commits a crime and I don't personally feel compelled to stand up and point at myself and say, "I'm not guilty!" this does not mean I'm ashamed or being black or trying to distance myself from being black. I do resent feeling as though I have to shoulder the entire black community on my shoulder on top of any other personal interests I may have. Not wearing a fisted afro comb logo on my tshirt to chorus committe meetings has nothing to do with shame. I'm more than just a walking afro/fat girl/feedee.
> 
> While you are out there and willing to be photographed I do not think this means you are better or less ashamed than someone who wears turtlenecks and expresses her confidence in a different way. There are always going to be people out there who hate us. Always. Nobody is going to like fat from what you say. As soon as a fat person dies or is seen eating a burger at Wendy's, they will jump on it and say, "SEE!?!?" When you and I are long gone they will still be regenerating. While there is always a place for the vocal activist there is still something to be said for the quiet one in the office cubicle for whom personal success is the best activism of all.



i didn't talk about what i do to demean anyone or to try to say that i'm better. i just wanted to respond to what you asked about what i did. i didn't want it to be a secret. and i don't want it to be like i'm just talking. 

i agree that no one is going to like fat for what you say. but i think they can learn to respect that behind the fat is a real person. i think hiding allows people to dehumanize us. and not eveyone is going to say SEE! when something bad happens to a fat person. thats mainly the media. your friends and other people who know you would probably cry and say how much they were going to miss your voice, your beautiful flashing eyes, your sharp wit and intelligence. all i'm saying is that people need to give folks the chance to know us for real. to know us is to love us. all of this hiding is keeping us cloistered away and when someone does pop out it might be someone you'd rather it not be. 

sure there is always going to be someone out there who hates us. somene is always going to hate you no matter what--sometimes for absolutely no reason at all. thats silly old human nature. but i think we need to be realistic about that. you can't allow people's potential hate shape your entire life, unless you want your whole life to be about hate. i wouldn't want to waste my life like that. there are so many things that are about love and spreading more love. but its hard for people to love you if they aren't given the chance. in order for people to love you they have to know and understand you.

side note:
i have college students that i talked to about squashing. i didn't sexualize it but i talked about how pleasant it is and how shocked i was when i did try it. i've actually had it done to me. next thing i knew they wanted to try it. and i heard stories in the following weeks about people trying it in the dorm and having squash parties. and they agreed that it was pleasant and even more pleasant when done by someone heavy--like a stress reliever. its not crazy. its not weird. its a real experience in human sensation. and when it was presented as something normal and interesting thats how people tend to perceive it on the whole. i think we just need more people who will present things in a more normal and understandable way. but if we did that then taboo might get taken away that people also enjoy.


----------



## LillyBBBW

MizzSnakeBite said:


> And also speaking for myself , this isn't necessary true.... I speak from experience. CPS was called on my mom. When they asked me if she physically, sexually, emotionally, or mentally abused me, or neglected me in any way, I lied (and no, I wasn't told to lie). She did emotionally and mentally abuse me. Also neglected me. To be painfully honest.........*I* would have been in better hands all the way around if I was put in foster care.
> 
> This is just my personal experience. I don't know what goes on in their household, how the kids are treated/or lack of treatment, but in some circumstances, even without horrid abuse going on, foster care is a better choice in the long run. Just my personal opinion.



MizzSnakeBite, my best friend in high school grew up in a crack house. Her dad and mom were divorced, yet he had his girlfriend and her kids living in the same house under the same roof with her, her brothers and sisters and her mom. Dad was the dealer and everyoen slept all day till he showed up with the goods for them to shoot up. Her nana was iliving there at the time and in her 80s. She was very cheering and supportive but she was immobile and not much help beyond a smiling face, a few dollars slipped into her hands for things for the kids and Native American pride. My friend's constant fears and lack of sleep worrying over what's going to happen to her parents had me convince her to report them to the authorities and get out of there. Seems the situation was pretty fucking horrible right? This was NOTHING... nothing... 

At play here is the devil you know against the devil you don't know. At least at home she and her grandmother were able to care for the little ones. There was food, warmth, other relatives to rely on, no one was going to harm them, they were loved. Scant assurance in most people's eyes but just wait. The moment CPS came they were all separated. No one told them where the other ones were, they never saw each other and they were not allowed any contact. Yes there are good foster parents out there. Unfortunately they were all full up. Foster parents wanted the small children and not the older ones anyway. They had a hard time placing my friend who was an honor student at the time. She was put in a safe house that was styled like apartments. She shared a unit with another teen who smoked weed all the time and had thugs in there all the time. The girl was battle rough, intimidating and threatened her if she told anyone what she was about - stole money from her. One of that girl's drug dealing boyfriends tried to get in there one night and rape her. He was 27 years old. She was 14, alone and not a single person to cry out to or family member to escape to and step in.

To this day she is haunted by the terror on her siblings faces as the workers came to take them and they cried for her and mum to help them. The little boy tried to run away in nothing but a tshirt in wintertime. Everyone wept. It was traumatizing by itself and I don't even have enough room to tell you the cruel indifference and neglect on the path of the young ones who will never be the same after what they experienced in foster care. Your mom may have been terrible but as bad as she is/was you could have gone from bad to worse. There's a chance your experience may have been good but habitually this is not the case. That's why I say only in immenent danger. I don't know if there are any other agencies or services available in a situation like hers that can step in but CPS was really worse than what they had which was pretty fcuked up.


----------



## butch

superodalisque said:


> i didn't talk about what i do to demean anyone or to try to say that i'm better. i just wanted to respond to what you asked about what i did. i didn't want it to be a secret. and i don't want it to be like i'm just talking.
> 
> i agree that no one is going to like fat for what you say. but i think they can learn to respect that behind the fat is a real person. i think hiding allows people to dehumanize us. and not eveyone is going to say SEE! when something bad happens to a fat person. thats mainly the media. your friends and other people who know you would probably cry and say how much they were going to miss your voice, your beautiful flashing eyes, your sharp wit and intelligence. all i'm saying is that people need to give folks the chance to know us for real. to know us is to love us. all of this hiding is keeping us cloistered away and when someone does pop out it might be someone you'd rather it not be.
> 
> sure there is always going to be someone out there who hates us. somene is always going to hate you no matter what--sometimes for absolutely no reason at all. thats silly old human nature. but i think we need to be realistic about that. you can't allow people's potential hate shape your entire life, unless you want your whole life to be about hate. i wouldn't want to waste my life like that. there are so many things that are about love and spreading more love. but its hard for people to love you if they aren't given the chance. in order for people to love you they have to know and understand you.
> 
> side note:
> i have college students that i talked to about squashing. i didn't sexualize it but i talked about how pleasant it is and how shocked i was when i did try it. i've actually had it done to me. next thing i knew they wanted to try it. and i heard stories in the following weeks about people trying it in the dorm and having squash parties. and they agreed that it was pleasant and even more pleasant when done by someone heavy--like a stress reliever. its not crazy. its not weird. its a real experience in human sensation. and when it was presented as something normal and interesting thats how people tend to perceive it on the whole. i think we just need more people who will present things in a more normal and understandable way. but if we did that then taboo might get taken away that people also enjoy.



Are you familair with Temple Grandin's squeeze box contraption? She designed it because the sensation of having her whole body squeezed was very relaxing for her as an autistic person who otherwise didn't get any benefit from touch. I would bet there are some interesting studies to be done about the benefits/pleasures of 'extreme pressure' on many human populations, not just the autistic population. Might be a way fat people can 'normalize' an aspect of fat sexuality, then.

Anyone see the recent HBO film about her? I haven't had a chance to see it, but I've read her stuff and think she's very interesting (but that is off topic, I guess).


----------



## superodalisque

butch said:


> Are you familair with Temple Grandin's squeeze box contraption? She designed it because the sensation of having her whole body squeezed was very relaxing for her as an autistic person who otherwise didn't get any benefit from touch. I would bet there are some interesting studies to be done about the benefits/pleasures of 'extreme pressure' on many human populations, not just the autistic population. Might be a way fat people can 'normalize' an aspect of fat sexuality, then.
> 
> Anyone see the recent HBO film about her? I haven't had a chance to see it, but I've read her stuff and think she's very interesting (but that is off topic, I guess).



i saw that. i also saw an interview with her on 60 minutes, i think it was, some years ago. i tend to think its some influence of womb memory. she is an amazing woman. yes i think that point of view would help fat people to understand that kind of attraction to them and not make them feel as much of a freak object. its a feeling that everyone has, not just FAs, but other people may not exactly know about it or understand it. but the whole cow in a slaughterhouse thing might cause folks to balk

what we need is a lady gaga of the fat world to bring things to people in a way they can understand and get with.


----------



## LillyBBBW

superodalisque said:


> i didn't talk about what i do to demean anyone or to try to say that i'm better. i just wanted to respond to what you asked about what i did. i didn't want it to be a secret. and i don't want it to be like i'm just talking.
> 
> i agree that no one is going to like fat for what you say. but i think they can learn to respect that behind the fat is a real person. i think hiding allows people to dehumanize us. and not eveyone is going to say SEE! when something bad happens to a fat person. thats mainly the media. your friends and other people who know you would probably cry and say how much they were going to miss your voice, your beautiful flashing eyes, your sharp wit and intelligence. all i'm saying is that people need to give folks the chance to know us for real. to know us is to love us. all of this hiding is keeping us cloistered away and when someone does pop out it might be someone you'd rather it not be.
> 
> sure there is always going to be someone out there who hates us. somene is always going to hate you no matter what--sometimes for absolutely no reason at all. thats silly old human nature. but i think we need to be realistic about that. you can't allow people's potential hate shape your entire life, unless you want your whole life to be about hate. i wouldn't want to waste my life like that. there are so many things that are about love and spreading more love. but its hard for people to love you if they aren't given the chance. in order for people to love you they have to know and understand you.
> 
> side note:
> i have college students that i talked to about squashing. i didn't sexualize it but i talked about how pleasant it is and how shocked i was when i did try it. i've actually had it done to me. next thing i knew they wanted to try it. and i heard stories in the following weeks about people trying it in the dorm and having squash parties. and they agreed that it was pleasant and even more pleasant when done by someone heavy--like a stress reliever. its not crazy. its not weird. its a real experience in human sensation. and when it was presented as something normal and interesting thats how people tend to perceive it on the whole. i think we just need more people who will present things in a more normal and understandable way. but if we did that then taboo might get taken away that people also enjoy.



Just for clarity, I was not saying that your description of your activites was meant to demean anyone. Afterall, I did ask you for them.  What I was referring to specifically was something you said here:

_".....people talk a good game about sexual freedom and SA but when the shit really hits the fan all you see is duck and cover. people who've been so open about thier opinions and thier rights to thier preferences and even attempt to push them on others suddenly fade away and/or want to quiet anyone who might bring any attention to something related to or even remotely related to what they claim they have a right to enjoy. as long as no one has the guts to take a hit for what they like the prejudice some people experience will never improve.

its fine to have an opinion from your armchair. but if you aren't really willing to do something about it nothing is ever going to change. practice quietly and with shame and you are always going to be a weird taboo. i think some people here have already accepted that as thier reality and they want to stay comfortably there."_​
This makes assumptions as to the reasons most people might not have any commentary on the recent events and I felt that was unfair and demeaning.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

butch said:


> Are you familair with Temple Grandin's squeeze box contraption? She designed it because the sensation of having her whole body squeezed was very relaxing for her as an autistic person who otherwise didn't get any benefit from touch. I would bet there are some interesting studies to be done about the benefits/pleasures of 'extreme pressure' on many human populations, not just the autistic population. Might be a way fat people can 'normalize' an aspect of fat sexuality, then.
> 
> Anyone see the recent HBO film about her? I haven't had a chance to see it, but I've read her stuff and think she's very interesting (but that is off topic, I guess).



Its an aweome movie, I've watched it twice now and could probably watch it more and not find myself tired of it.


----------



## superodalisque

LillyBBBW said:


> Just for clarity, I was not saying that your description of your activites was meant to demean anyone. Afterall, I did ask you for them.  What I was referring to specifically was something you said here:
> 
> _".....people talk a good game about sexual freedom and SA but when the shit really hits the fan all you see is duck and cover. people who've been so open about thier opinions and thier rights to thier preferences and even attempt to push them on others suddenly fade away and/or want to quiet anyone who might bring any attention to something related to or even remotely related to what they claim they have a right to enjoy. as long as no one has the guts to take a hit for what they like the prejudice some people experience will never improve.
> 
> its fine to have an opinion from your armchair. but if you aren't really willing to do something about it nothing is ever going to change. practice quietly and with shame and you are always going to be a weird taboo. i think some people here have already accepted that as thier reality and they want to stay comfortably there."_​
> This makes assumptions as to the reasons most people might not have any commentary on the recent events and I felt that was unfair and demeaning.



k i getcha now. it was aimed at people who had plenty of commentary and absolutely no action to back it up. i can see how it would seem unfair and demeaning. it was meant to be imflammitory. people put a lot of energy into the boards but sometimes folks who actually could need to be pushed to actually do something. if one person isn't the rep they want maybe they need to BE the rep they want. its true that might be a bit unfair but i thought it needed to be said. sometimes maybe people need a little more than kid gloves. sometimes i think dims has enabled people to sit around do a lot of posting and then do absolutely nothing IRL to move things forward. so a little push might wake someone up.


----------



## LillyBBBW

superodalisque said:


> k i getcha now. it was aimed at people who had plenty of commentary and absolutely no action to back it up. i can see how it would seem unfair and demeaning. it was meant to be imflammitory. people put a lot of energy into the boards but sometimes folks who actually could need to be pushed to actually do something. if one person isn't the rep they want maybe they need to BE the rep they want. its true that might be a bit unfair but i thought it needed to be said. sometimes maybe people need a little more than kid gloves. sometimes i think dims has enabled people to sit around do a lot of posting and then do absolutely nothing IRL to move things forward. so a little push might wake someone up.



LOL! Every time Jerry Fallwell would get up and say something crazy, some of my atheist friends would stick out their foreheads and give me the hairy eyeball. Like, "Whatcha got to say about THAT?" Of course Jerry spoke for all Christians, or so he claimed. Jerry was always doing stuff and each time it happened I would see foreheads. It got tiring. After a while I stopped defending. After the 15th time of having to explain where our beliefs separate it became clear that people are not really interested anyway. They just want another opportunity to grand slam on religion in general. They're never going to say, Oh ok I get it. It's cathartic for them to be able to pound their chests and yelp, "SEE?!?!" and after a while I didn't want to play anymore. Let them link elbows and doseedo around each other. It doesn't need to be my problem really. There ARE people that I don't need to hash a speech for. They get it that not everyone thinks as Jerry did but the others simply didn't want that. It's not as fun dancing around each other then. I learned to let it go. I realize where you were trying to go with your statement Supero. I'm just representin' for the proud silent majority who've already seen enough. *pumps fist*


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

LillyBBBW said:


> MizzSnakeBite, my best friend in high school grew up in a crack house. Her dad and mom were divorced, yet he had his girlfriend and her kids living in the same house under the same roof with her, her brothers and sisters and her mom. Dad was the dealer and everyoen slept all day till he showed up with the goods for them to shoot up. Her nana was iliving there at the time and in her 80s. She was very cheering and supportive but she was immobile and not much help beyond a smiling face, a few dollars slipped into her hands for things for the kids and Native American pride. My friend's constant fears and lack of sleep worrying over what's going to happen to her parents had me convince her to report them to the authorities and get out of there. Seems the situation was pretty fucking horrible right? This was NOTHING... nothing...
> 
> At play here is the devil you know against the devil you don't know. At least at home she and her grandmother were able to care for the little ones. There was food, warmth, other relatives to rely on, no one was going to harm them, they were loved. Scant assurance in most people's eyes but just wait. The moment CPS came they were all separated. No one told them where the other ones were, they never saw each other and they were not allowed any contact. Yes there are good foster parents out there. Unfortunately they were all full up. Foster parents wanted the small children and not the older ones anyway. They had a hard time placing my friend who was an honor student at the time. She was put in a safe house that was styled like apartments. She shared a unit with another teen who smoked weed all the time and had thugs in there all the time. The girl was battle rough, intimidating and threatened her if she told anyone what she was about - stole money from her. One of that girl's drug dealing boyfriends tried to get in there one night and rape her. He was 27 years old. She was 14, alone and not a single person to cry out to or family member to escape to and step in.
> 
> To this day she is haunted by the terror on her siblings faces as the workers came to take them and they cried for her and mum to help them. The little boy tried to run away in nothing but a tshirt in wintertime. Everyone wept. It was traumatizing by itself and I don't even have enough room to tell you the cruel indifference and neglect on the path of the young ones who will never be the same after what they experienced in foster care. Your mom may have been terrible but as bad as she is/was you could have gone from bad to worse. There's a chance your experience may have been good but habitually this is not the case. That's why I say only in immenent danger. I don't know if there are any other agencies or services available in a situation like hers that can step in but CPS was really worse than what they had which was pretty fcuked up.



I know how bad the system can be......and how they follow up with some, not with others..... I've left out a great deal about what was going on with my childhood. In the end, years later, I did end up in a group home because family members threatened my mother legally. While it wasn't a good place (drugs, sex in the halls, others stealing from me, etc), at least I knew I would have a roof over my head and food (since I never knew if I would before I went). While my family was concerned about my welfare, no one wanted me....even though I didn't do drugs, drink, didn't miss school, was an honor student, would clean for them, etc. To quote my family, "we sick of cleaning up after your messes." (that was directed towards my mother) while I was in constant terror of being "found out." While neglect, mental and emotional abuse might not be considered "enough" abuse to some, it takes a very hard toll on the child going through it, and usually negativly effects their entire life even with counseling. 

I happened to be sexually abused when I was young, but that was *much* easier to get over than what my mother did to me. I too lived in terror *every single day of my life.* I spent most of my life in my closet weeping and in terror huddled between a dresser and stacks of boxes, then up and down peeking through the blinds to make sure the police or CPS wouldn't suddenly show up. Again, this is my personal experience with abuse and the system. All cases are different and treated differently. 

My main concern is for her kid/s. They don't have a voice. If she takes care of them, they're happy, healthy, then great.

Unsubscribing from this thread now. I shouldn't have to justify my opinions based on personal experience because some might consider that the abuse I went through wasn't that bad.


----------



## gangstadawg

NYCGabriel said:


> Yes, I know there are ppl who weigh more than 300 and are healthy :doh: but at 1000 lbs? Gimme a break. To claim it's "capable of amazing and freakish things" at 1000 lbs is absurd.
> 
> As for the comment "it's her body, she can do with whatever she wants" fine.. but you're obviously not taking into consideration her health or the welfare/future of her kids.



agree. why does she keep bringing that up? the only 1000lb person i knew that was healthy was the guy in mexico. i seriously doubt donna is going to have the same streak of luck.


----------



## indy500tchr

russianrobot said:


> Not sure if I follow you,Is her Boyfriend right now married? If he is than this is one quagmire. I tend to be cynical as well (I am trying to be less) but it does make you wonder about her reasoning.



When she got pregnant with their daughter he was still married and has a family with that woman. Not sure about it now but I know they are not married to each other.


----------



## blueeyedevie

I didn't say I would call anyone. However you are all kidding yourselves if you think a women at 1,000 lbs can take good care of a child! If you haven't been over 500 lbs you really should not be having an opinion. If you are over that weight, you really need to think about all the things you have trouble doing. I know a obese mother right now with a teenager, this mother is a wonderful mother, however that teenager has to do things for their mother that no teenager should have to do,even the mother will admit she wishes she didn't have to depend on her son so very much. In this situation in this forum we are speaking of a small child, who will take care of it? Someone said how dare I , well I am a fat women, I want to be a mother, I am training to be in social serves, and I believe in rights for all people. This however does not make me unfeeling and unnerved by peoples actions in the community in which I am suppose to be able to feel comfortable within, but lately just end up feeling extremely sorry for those that make it very impossible for anyone to be comfortable here in this community. Really now I know why I don't post anymore. Opinions don't matter here...


----------



## NYCGabriel

Too many are saying "it's her body and her right." That may be so but no one seems to take into consideration the fate of the kids or her health.



blueeyedevie said:


> ...I know a obese mother right now with a teenager, this mother is a wonderful mother, however that teenager has to do things for their mother that no teenager should have to do,even the mother will admit she wishes she didn't have to depend on her son so very much. In this situation in this forum we are speaking of a small child, who will take care of it? Someone said how dare I , well I am a fat women, I want to be a mother, I am training to be in social serves, and I believe in rights for all people. This however does not make me unfeeling and unnerved by peoples actions in the community in which I am suppose to be able to feel comfortable within, but lately just end up feeling extremely sorry for those that make it very impossible for anyone to be comfortable here in this community. Really now I know why I don't post anymore. Opinions don't matter here...


----------



## superodalisque

NYCGabriel said:


> Too many are saying "it's her body and her right." That may be so but no one seems to take into consideration the fate of the kids or her health.



i'm still amazed that you guys are taking it so seriously. or do you think that the idea that its fantasy is totally beyond the realm of possibility? after all of these years she's been making this same statement there has not been any real noticeable difference in her weight after all. with all due respect--get real.


----------



## toni

blueeyedevie said:


> This however does not make me unfeeling and unnerved by peoples actions in the community in which I am suppose to be able to feel comfortable within, but lately just end up feeling extremely sorry for those that make it very impossible for anyone to be comfortable here in this community. Really now I know why I don't post anymore. Opinions don't matter here...



Ummm, it is called a disagreement. We all have them. Just like an opinion. If you post something, anyone can debate you. 

Sorry you feel like you need to take your blocks and go home.


----------



## luv_lovehandles

I doubt she'll get to a thousand pounds, she'll easily be immobile or dead before she hits it.While it may be a fantasy of hers, if she does try n do it, she wont make it.



superodalisque said:


> i'm still amazed that you guys are taking it so seriously. or do you think that the idea that its fantasy is totally beyond the realm of possibility? after all of these years she's been making this same statement there has not been any real noticeable difference in her weight after all. with all due respect--get real.


----------



## superodalisque

luv_lovehandles said:


> I doubt she'll get to a thousand pounds, she'll easily be immobile or dead before she hits it.While it may be a fantasy of hers, if she does try n do it, she wont make it.



sorry i should clarify. i meant fantasy in terms of role play.


----------



## luv_lovehandles

D.oh my bad.. I'm not sure honestly, if it is a fantasy n has no plan to try n make it a reality, that would be a very good idea not to make it a reality. 



superodalisque said:


> sorry i should clarify. i meant fantasy in terms of role play.


----------



## NYCGabriel

I'm a relatively new member so I had no way of knowing she's been making these comments like these before. 



superodalisque said:


> i'm still amazed that you guys are taking it so seriously. or do you think that the idea that its fantasy is totally beyond the realm of possibility? after all of these years she's been making this same statement there has not been any real noticeable difference in her weight after all. with all due respect--get real.


----------



## LillyBBBW

blueeyedevie said:


> I didn't say I would call anyone. However you are all kidding yourselves if you think a women at 1,000 lbs can take good care of a child! *If you haven't been over 500 lbs you really should not be having an opinion.* If you are over that weight, you really need to think about all the things you have trouble doing. I know a obese mother right now with a teenager, this mother is a wonderful mother, however that teenager has to do things for their mother that no teenager should have to do,even the mother will admit she wishes she didn't have to depend on her son so very much. In this situation in this forum we are speaking of a small child, who will take care of it? Someone said how dare I , well I am a fat women, I want to be a mother, I am training to be in social serves, and I believe in rights for all people. *This however does not make me unfeeling and unnerved by peoples actions in the community in which I am suppose to be able to feel comfortable within, but lately just end up feeling extremely sorry for those that make it very impossible for anyone to be comfortable here in this community. Really now I know why I don't post anymore. Opinions don't matter here..*.



People like you evie, or just the flimsy nobodys under 500 pounds who shouldn't have an opinion? You are a piece of work, you know that? My dad and my cousins will be pleased to know they have you to speak on their behalf with their half assed upbringing and all. Jeez.


----------



## msbard90

superodalisque said:


> i understand that. and this post is very honest and very well put. its perfectly understandable since you are new to this. i guess i'm really speaking to people who've been around a long time, much longer than i have, and already claim they have it togther and are SA, so much so that they try to tell people like you how you should think or feel. but with all of the tough talk on the forums about rights and preferences etc... i think its really interesting to note who is willing to really put it out there when it takes some real effort on thier part and gauge what they say accordingly. its very easy to talk. action takes a whole lot more. so when they give you advice but aren't really doing anything to back it up you should really note that.
> 
> this is a great learning experience for you though. you get to hear what your friends and family think about the issue without it having to be about you. i'm curious, has anyone mentioned this to you? what happened?



I haven't had any flack about Donna, so to speak, but recently, my mother went through my facebook friends. I'm still in her house, so its her "right" (blah blah blah, i don't agree)....It seems as if she deleted many of my dims friends for some random reason, and never spoke to me about it. I tried to mention it to her, but she tells me that she doesn't know what I'm talking about. I wouldn't be surprised if the whole Donna thing popped up in the near future. I really wouldn't.


----------



## NancyGirl74

Nearly every year for my job we go through signs of abuse training. Several times we have had representatives from DYFS come in and speak directly to us. Each time they stress that it is not their priority to remove children from their home. Their priority is to fix the situation. For example, if the mother is an alcoholic they don't just take the kids away until they deem Mom clean and sober. They try to get her into rehab, get the individuals and the whole family counseling, and monitor the situation. In most cases I think this is the right thing to do. It is only those extreme cases like the one's we end up hearing about on the news when this philosophy sucks ass. There are some things you can't fix. Take the kids away. 

In this situation I think if not DYFS or CPS then something along those lines might be a good choice. Not because Donna and AP are bad parents or un-loving parents but because they need to understand what their choices are doing to their children. I have met Donna and AP several times and have enjoyed talking to them. Their daughter is adorable. Still, any person who (If the whole "I want to be fatter" issue is on the table any more) wants to purposefully do something to themselves that is harmful or potentially deadly while their children watch on is unhealthy and (I'm sorry Donna) utterly selfish. That Donna enjoys being fat is not the issue. That she wouldn't mind being fatter is not really the issue either. However, there are things here that are very worrisome to me. Donna might be healthy but how healthy is it for a child to watch their Mom become purposefully become immobile. Even if the kids could overcome that hurtle can they over come the fact that their mother has put there "unique" lifestyle out there for public consumption. These kids still need to go to school. They still need to socialize, go to the store, talk to neighbors, have lives outside of their household. Kids ARE cruel and often so are grown ups. Sadly, what Donna has done is set her kids (and AP's kids too) up for cruelty at the hands of others. She might be an awesome loving Mom but she can't shelter them from that. 

Please don't misunderstand. I am NOT saying that DYFS or CPS should be called on this family. I am saying that perhaps counseling would be best for those kids. They are going to need tools for handling things outside of the home (as well as inside) especially if Donna choses to stay in the public eye.


----------



## gangstadawg

msbard90 said:


> I haven't had any flack about Donna, so to speak, but recently, my mother went through my facebook friends. I'm still in her house, so its her "right" (blah blah blah, i don't agree)....It seems as if she deleted many of my dims friends for some random reason, and never spoke to me about it. I tried to mention it to her, but she tells me that she doesn't know what I'm talking about. I wouldn't be surprised if the whole Donna thing popped up in the near future. I really wouldn't.



change your face book password and lock it down. wait how old are you? if your a minor i dont know if it would be a good idea to tell you all the ways to get around your moms?


----------



## msbard90

gangstadawg said:


> change your face book password and lock it down.



I honestly didn't think I had to. I usually just keep myself signed in all the time because this is my personal laptop, so _why not?_ Now I'm always signed out. But this thread isn't about my facebook privacy, so.... at any rate......


----------



## TraciJo67

blueeyedevie said:


> I didn't say I would call anyone. However you are all kidding yourselves if you think a women at 1,000 lbs can take good care of a child! If you haven't been over 500 lbs you really should not be having an opinion. If you are over that weight, you really need to think about all the things you have trouble doing. I know a obese mother right now with a teenager, this mother is a wonderful mother, however that teenager has to do things for their mother that no teenager should have to do,even the mother will admit she wishes she didn't have to depend on her son so very much. In this situation in this forum we are speaking of a small child, who will take care of it? Someone said how dare I , well I am a fat women, I want to be a mother, *I am training to be in social serves*, and I believe in rights for all people. This however does not make me unfeeling and unnerved by peoples actions in the community in which I am suppose to be able to feel comfortable within, but lately just end up feeling extremely sorry for those that make it very impossible for anyone to be comfortable here in this community. Really now I know why I don't post anymore. Opinions don't matter here...


 
evie, I work in social services. I think that one of the things you will learn quickly is that you will see a lot of things that rub against your own value system but if you don't learn to park the judgment and the assumptions at the door, you will have a very difficult time in doing your job fairly, impartially, or with any personal sense of satisfaction at all.


----------



## NYCGabriel

Oh that's horrible!! Why would she do such a thing?!



msbard90 said:


> I haven't had any flack about Donna, so to speak, but recently, my mother went through my facebook friends. I'm still in her house, so its her "right" (blah blah blah, i don't agree)....It seems as if she deleted many of my dims friends for some random reason, and never spoke to me about it. I tried to mention it to her, but she tells me that she doesn't know what I'm talking about. I wouldn't be surprised if the whole Donna thing popped up in the near future. I really wouldn't.


----------



## blueeyedevie

"evie, I work in social services. I think that one of the things you will learn quickly is that you will see a lot of things that rub against your own value system but if you don't learn to park the judgment and the assumptions at the door, you will have a very difficult time in doing your job fairly, impartially, or with any personal sense of satisfaction at all."

Yes Traci , I am learning this very thing. 

To clear things up.... I don't want to are never wanted to address the fact that I think or don't think Social Services should be called. I wanted to address the fact that I really wish, anyone in this situation or similar situation,truly understand the affects a parents weight can have on a child's life and how some of us looking on, don't understand the actions taking place, due to the fact we personally want children so badly and have to change our whole lives to get it.


----------



## joswitch

NYCGabriel said:


> how is that a good thing? mind you, I like bbws and ssbbws but this does not seem like a good idea. she's risking her health for fame. is it worth it?



I've read a number of Donna's posts here and elsewhere... From them, it seems that this is her own integral personal (feedee) desire and the money (to be gained from such publicity) is the means to the end for her....

Re: the OP - I don't think what Donna choses to do with herself has anything at all to do with the fat acceptance movement and HAES.... And very, very little to do with most big folks and FAs.... 

I don't even think Donna's extreme ambitions for herself coincide with what most feeders and feedees want in their real lives... 

I expect the media and haterz in general will ignore that Donna is atypical, and will try to use this story as a broad brush negative... :shrugs:


----------



## joswitch

exile in thighville said:


> *perez hilton: "what freaks are on this site?"
> *
> thanks, donna. there's a reason that subcultures are subcultural.



Oh noes! Now the intellectual powerhouse that is perez hilton has joined teh anti-fat / anti-FA backlash we iz doooomed! 
Doomed I tell you! 
:runs around with hair on fire:


----------



## joswitch

exile in thighville said:


> we post publicly under the unspoken trust that is generally accepted because we are a special interest forum and it's assumed that only people who are sympathetic to that interest will find it except for a few stragglers. what donna's doing, whether intended or not, is compromising that:
> 
> http://www.aolnews.com/health/article/600-pound-woman-eating-her-way-to-dubious-distinction/19399734
> 
> 
> 
> there is no 900 club. i do not want people to think there is.
> 
> i do not want my family or the people i work with to come to this public forum where i have entrusted extremely private thoughts and views about my sexuality, ones that i can't even choose to edit or delete if i wanted to. many others here fear their coworkers or colleagues discovering their paysites and being let go or compromising their professional relationships. or familial ones. and that's all there is to that.




Yo. This is the internet. 
EVERYthing you post on the web = a great big public message.

I post assuming that anyone who might know me, might read anything I post, at anytime. If you've got stuff you want to keep "under wraps"? Don't post it...



BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> I know I would *die* if certain people found out about my website.



Would probably be wise to take it down then, eh? 

Seriously - everyone should think of anything they put on the web as like a GIANT BILLBOARD that everyone can see. Cos, y'know what? They can.


----------



## Saoirse

mmmmmultiquote!


----------



## joswitch

Ok. 'scuse me for messing up teh thread...


----------



## joswitch

NYCGabriel said:


> I'm surprised I don't see any of the extreme feeder fetishists here trying to defend her vehemently.



Ah, three reasons for that:

1) extreme feeder fetishists (who take things to this extreme in real life) are very, very rare.
2) extreme feeder fetishists (who take things to this extreme in real life) are very, very rare.

I know that's only one reason but it's so important I thought it was worth mentioning twice. 

3) such people would be too busy fapping to post here. 

Also, what would such people be defending her from, really?
Some people on the internet are mad at her / disassociating themselves from her choices/actions... And yet - she continues to live the life she wants. 

It's as though posting on an internet forum doesn't really change much in the real world!!!!


----------



## MisticalMisty

TraciJo67 said:


> I wasn't even addressing your assumptions, Lilly. I thought that you were just generally making a statement about foster care. I'm just getting tired of seeing the CPS ... won't someone think of the children ... CPS ... won't someone think ... etc, ranting.
> 
> Very few calls to CPS ever result in any kind of substantive investigation, and children cannot be removed from their homes during the course of an ongoing investigation unless there is documented, sustainable likelihood of harm. Foster care is actually one of the last resort options for CPS workers, from what I hear. Even in cases where the child must be removed, they really try the relative caregiver route if at all possible. And in any event, a court has to order removal from the home except in very extreme cases. And even then, a hearing has to be scheduled before a judge within 24 hours of removal.


We had a little one come to school with a huge black eye, saying that daddy hit him, showing us how daddy hit him and CPS did not remove the children. I think people think it's an automatic fix. Thanks for explaining the process!


----------



## russianrobot

*Ok Post Number 675 here......Enough....Make it stop.....thread hurting my head...Nothing left to be said....*


----------



## joswitch

Jes said:


> but here's the thing (and I'm attaching this to your post, but not necessarily saying you think this way)--t*he woman has 80 quatrillion website subscribers*. She makes no claims about being anything other than who and what she is. She wears stretchpants, pulls her hair into a ponytail and doesn't speak like a Rhodes scholar. And, for that matter, neither do any of us, at least not all the time. Anyway, I'm sure she is the poster child fantasy of MANY of the FAs here. she's saying out loud ('i want to be immobile!') what many, many FAs love to hear. But she's a freak show?
> 
> I don't know how to unpack all of this, but it's weird from at least 3 different angles.



Er... I think the main reason she is courting fame is 'cos she does NOT have enough subscribers... Certainly she was posting on FF a ways back about how she just could not afford to buy enough food to gain and that it was really upsetting her...

Which I think blows a great big hole !BOOM! wide open in the widespread mythos about FAs / feeders in general and on DIMS in particular. 

I have nothing against Donna. 
Yeah, I might have to say at some point "Nah, that's not what I'm about / I'm not into her" ... 
in the same way I do when people who learn I'm FA say:
"What like on that Fat Girls and Feeders documentary on C4"
Me: "No, not like that."

It'll just be another plank in a raft of assumptions.

I thought MattB said it well:


> this is similar to the difference between a 350 pound bodybuilder and someone who hits the gym twice a week


----------



## joswitch

msbard90 said:


> I haven't had any flack about Donna, so to speak, but recently, my mother went through my facebook friends. I'm still in her house, so its her "right" (blah blah blah, i don't agree)....It seems as if she deleted many of my dims friends for some random reason, and never spoke to me about it. I tried to mention it to her, but she tells me that she doesn't know what I'm talking about. I wouldn't be surprised if the whole Donna thing popped up in the near future. I really wouldn't.



OT - how the hell does your mom have your FB password???


----------



## DitzyBrunette

russianrobot said:


> Ok Post Number 675 here......Enough....Make it stop.....thread hurting my head...Nothing left to be said....



Maybe you better call the police and have the person holding the gun to your head and forcing you to read the thread arrested. :doh:


----------



## DitzyBrunette

joswitch said:


> OT - how the hell does your mom have your FB password???



Firefox + "Remember This Password" = anyone can have access to your shit. This is why no one touches my computer.


----------



## gangstadawg

DitzyBrunette said:


> Firefox + "Remember This Password" = anyone can have access to your shit. This is why no one touches my computer.



thats why people need to password there computer or stop telling your browser to remember your passwords. damn noobs.


----------



## mossystate

Donna is just a SUPER duper confident fat woman. Come ON, people.:bow::eat1::bow:


----------



## gangstadawg

mossystate said:


> Donna is just a SUPER duper confident fat woman. Come ON, people.:bow::eat1::bow:



yeah whatever.


----------



## joswitch

Edens_heel said:


> I'm not saying a damn thing about whether or not there are members of Dims who have this fetish - I'm saying that, for the purpose of size acceptance and helping the public to come to grips with the reality that fat people are not carrying the plague of fatness to inflict upon the masses, a hardcore, scarily unhealthy PARENT who is doing this all for the purpose of helping Fat fetishists the world over spooge across their keyboards is* NOT a good role model for the SA community at large to have*. It's like having the poster boy for gay rights showing just how much of a player he is by fucking his way through every ass in the San Francisco Bay area and then blogging about it on fricking CNN as this behaviour being exactly what gay people do and want. It's destructive to those who want more than for just the sexuality to be front and centre - we want respect for our choices in this world, and that won't come if we present the fringe fetishists or sex hounds as our flag bearers.
> 
> Yeah, maybe the foster care sucks, but you won't be able to convince me that what she offers is any better. If those kids wind up taking care of her, they will wish they were somewhere else, because that home won't be healthy.
> 
> *for the record, I am very much a supporter of gay rights - that analogy was intentionally crass to illustrate *the damage I believe a feedee as a SA representative for our community could do*. Don't slit my throat.



Wow. Maybe take a deep breath there, bud.

1) I doubt anyone who is not dumb-as-a-sack-of-hammers seriously believes Donna represents the SA community "at large" (bada-ching). After all there was no election coverage on CNN. 

2) I disagree, there's no reason why a smart, articulate feedee with a balanced approach to his/her fetish vs. the rest of life might not be a great "representative". I don't think that Donna is that person.


----------



## joswitch

DitzyBrunette said:


> Firefox + "Remember This Password" = anyone can have access to your shit. This is why no one touches my computer.



Just click the NO! box kids! That's what I do! Don't trust that fox!


----------



## mossystate

gangstadawg said:


> yeah whatever.



Aw, come on. Darnit. Shoot. Dang Schlang.


----------



## gangstadawg

mossystate said:


> Aw, come on. Darnit. Shoot. Dang Schlang.



naw im good.


----------



## joswitch

NYCGabriel said:


> Uh. Aren't all members of Dims BBWs and FAs? Please elaborate.



Nope. Not all of them no. You're new mate. Have a good old read around and you'll see that there's lots of different people here, some of whom don't fall into either category.


----------



## mossystate

gangstadawg said:


> naw im good.



yeah. whatever.


----------



## joswitch

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> Again I ask: What would you think if I cut off my own legs?



Err... I'd think that was a shame, I might attempt to dissuade you, but in the end they're YOUR legs. Your legs, your body, your choice.

Same goes for anyone else.


----------



## joswitch

NYCGabriel said:


> YES!!! EXACTLY. That's a point I made earlier on!!! Teenagers nowadays are much more cruel and judgmental *than before*. The kid is going be embarrassed and mocked by others.



No, they're not. Kids / teenagers have ALWAYS been cruel and judgemental.
I've not been a teenager for 20 years, but it was bad enough back then to put me in the ER once or twice.


----------



## joswitch

Tau said:


> There should be a ban on letting stupid people go on tv. :



That'd free up a helluva a lot of bandwidth!


----------



## joswitch

butch said:


> You all know that size acceptance isn't about changing the world's views of fat people into one of universal love and admiration, right? Its about changing the world so that people see fat people and FAs (and thin people, and anything in between) as individuals, who make decisions and act as individuals, good or bad, and not because they happen to be part of some large identity group that all do the same things and think the same way (because that is the biggest myth of humanity, that any identity group all behave the same way).
> 
> In other words, its about making sure people don't use bias and prejudice to view all fat people negatively in one narrow light. More importantly, it also means that we don't magically get the world to think all fat people are sexy and kind and brilliant and god's gifts to humanity. We get to be people, like everyone else, and we get to be judged on our own, as we are, and not because we're fat, or female, or poor, or whatever. That is true 'acceptance,' and it allows us to judge people as individuals for their actions, without it having to reflect on us, and as TraciJo pointed out, people who can't do this when it comes to fat, then its their prejudice and hatred, not ours, and we're under no obligation to feel any responsibility for Donna's behavior and how it reflects on this community.
> 
> So, part of that is recognizing that Donna acts as her own willing agent, without any 'pull' of fattie identity. You can applaud or trash her behavior without making it about all fat people's behaviors, because we don't all share one brain. If we could do what some of us are preaching those people 'out there' in non fattie positive land should be doing, we wouldn't be tarring other fat people in our rush to demonize Donna.



:bow::bow: wild applause for butch! :bow::bow:


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

joswitch said:


> 1) I doubt anyone who is not dumb-as-a-sack-of-hammers seriously believes Donna represents the SA community "at large" (bada-ching).




*HOLY HELL THAT IS A REALLY BIG ASSUMPTION.*

Even if its true, the dumb-as-a-sack-of-hammers folks tend to be the most vocal in their opinions.


----------



## joswitch

Gendo Ikari said:


> Is there an official policy or an unwritten rule between Dimensions and the pay sites regarding the media?
> 
> As a matter of fact, is there a type of organization representing the pay site contingent?
> 
> Models/Businesswomen like Heather or Gaining Goddess haven't shared what they think (that I know off, I might be wrong, this is a huge fucking thread).
> 
> Speaking of the Goddess, I recall she did a bit with VH1 about her goals. Did she get as much heat among her co-patriots here? I forget.



I don't recall GG ever getting that kind of heat, no. And her goal was (is?) 600lbs.


----------



## joswitch

Seventy-Seven said:


> *HOLY HELL THAT IS A REALLY BIG ASSUMPTION.*
> 
> Even if its true, the dumb-as-a-sack-of-hammers folks tend to be the most vocal in their opinions.



So your conclusion is that we should all run around with our hair on fire, cos dumb loud folks will be hating on us??



Blackjack said:


> She's representative of me only if the most extreme members of a particular interest or fetish are representative of all members of that interest or fetish.
> 
> Which would mean that anyone who's into light spanking and being cuffed is represented by someone in a gimp suit with his balls being nailed to a board. Same (basic) fetish, vastly different in degree.



This^. Yes.


----------



## joswitch

boots said:


> Apparently she's gotten so...ugh...BIG in the news here that her story has been animated by the Japanese news.
> 
> You all WISH you could be computer animated by Japanese news.
> 
> http://video.adultswim.com/adult-swim-news/fat-quest-belzer-winslet-chinese.html


 
Thanks Boots! that's my new fave website!


----------



## russianrobot

DitzyBrunette said:


> Maybe you better call the police and have the person holding the gun to your head and forcing you to read the thread arrested. :doh:



Your absolutley right no one is forcing me to read this thread except myself. It seems to me though the topic has been discussed *Ad-Nauseam*. Although some people seem to really enjoy this thread,I mean come on you have posted what seems like 37 times in this thread?  I am just teasing your are correct in your advice so cheers to you!


----------



## Saoirse

russianrobot said:


> Time to venture forth and seek new topics.



Take your own advice much?


----------



## mossystate

Somebody has 31 posts...6 of those are in this thread.

Discuss.


----------



## tonynyc

russianrobot said:


> Your absolutley right no one is forcing me to read this thread except myself. It seems to me though the topic has been discussed *Ad-Nauseam*. Although some people seem to really enjoy this thread,people such as yourself, I mean come on you have posted what seems like 37 times in this thread?  Time to venture forth and seek new topics.



*Addictive isn't it....*


----------



## msbard90

joswitch said:


> OT - how the hell does your mom have your FB password???



I usually just keep myself logged on my computer, on all my sites, since it is my personal laptop. I didn't think I needed to log out of everything all the time, yet aparently i do.


----------



## exile in thighville

msbard90 said:


> I usually just keep myself logged on my computer, on all my sites, since it is my personal laptop. I didn't think I needed to log out of everything all the time, yet aparently i do.



actually, if it's your personal laptop, go into windows settings and just password protect the whole thing.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

russianrobot said:


> Your absolutley right no one is forcing me to read this thread except myself. It seems to me though the topic has been discussed *Ad-Nauseam*. Although some people seem to really enjoy this thread,I mean come on you have posted what seems like 37 times in this thread?  I am just teasing your are correct in your advice so cheers to you!



But when I reached the point of extreme frustration, I bowed out.


----------



## Angel

Just saw this on local FOX News:

Women who wants to be world's fattest woman gets a different offer. 

She wants to be the biggest woman but is given a BIG offer.


Dr. Sanford Siegal sent her a letter offering to pay her $100 for every pound lost.


(He's _The Cookie Diet_ doctor. Google his name for more info on the offer.)


----------



## Angel

Interesting...






17 March 2010 

"I have ventured into the blog world." 

"I can just talk about things as they hit me. I guess I will be a bit more refined on the blog than I am in my journal. My first post was about Donna Simpson. I have sent out emails to the national diet companies pleading that they help this woman. Here is my email:

_I am sure you have heard of Donna Simpson who has the goal of weighing 1000 lbs. I was hoping your organization could offer your assistance to her so that she does not commit suicide by eating. She has a little daughter and I want her to have her Mom for as long as she can. Thank you so much for your help in saving this woman._"


18 March 2010 

"One of my better ideas. I have not heard from any of the companies I emailed about Donna Simpson's plight. That makes me so sad. This woman needs our help. She is committing suicide and we are allowing this to happen. Come on. Oh wait! Just checked my email and Curves International says because their franchises independently owned, I should contact a franchise in her area. That is progress."

"I am really concerned about this woman. And I don't think the clogs in the big companies care. The news media reports the story and then moves on. But, how can any person in good concious read this news story and not say, "Wait. We have to help this woman on her misguided mission?"

I just can't imagine reading her story, laughing or shaking your head in disgust and clicking on the next story. I WANT TO HELP THIS WOMAN. She does not need to kill herself. We can help her! This is the world wide web. Collectively, we can help this woman and save her child from being motherless. 

I am not giving up on Donna Simpson. I will figure out a way to help her." 


above is from http://onion94.livejournal.com/


----------



## Rowan

Fuck...can i get that offer????




Angel said:


> Just saw this on local FOX News:
> 
> Women who wants to be world's fattest woman gets a different offer.
> 
> She wants to be the biggest woman but is given a BIG offer.
> 
> 
> Dr. Sanford Siegal sent her a letter offering to pay her $100 for every pound lost.
> 
> 
> (He's _The Cookie Diet_ doctor. Google his name for more info on the offer.)


----------



## CastingPearls

I intended to keep my thoughts to myself on what this woman is doing to her family and her health but what really disgusts me is what a publicity whore she is. 

Let's say TLC or Bravo or A&E gives her a show---how is she going to enjoy the money being completely immobile? Or is the attention the motivation for her? Is that enough? How about increased publicity = increased ridicule? Is she going to wrap that around herself like a mantle of nobility all in the name of her cause?

I saw a news story on her on one of the major broadcast networks and she had difficulty sitting and standing nevermind walking and was delusional enough to deny it was an issue. This is something to aspire to? And inspire in others? 

She doesn't speak for me as a member of the SA community. I want respect, not authorization and that's one thing she will NOT gain from this endeavour.


----------



## Pearlover90000

Well said Casting Pearls.
I agree 100%!

I live in NY by the way.

PL



CastingPearls said:


> I intended to keep my thoughts to myself on what this woman is doing to her family and her health but what really disgusts me is what a publicity whore she is.
> 
> Let's say TLC or Bravo or A&E gives her a show---how is she going to enjoy the money being completely immobile? Or is the attention the motivation for her? Is that enough? How about increased publicity = increased ridicule? Is she going to wrap that around herself like a mantle of nobility all in the name of her cause?
> 
> I saw a news story on her on one of the major broadcast networks and she had difficulty sitting and standing nevermind walking and was delusional enough to deny it was an issue. This is something to aspire to? And inspire in others?
> 
> She doesn't speak for me as a member of the SA community. I want respect, not authorization and that's one thing she will NOT gain from this endeavour.


----------



## Russ2d

LillyBBBW said:


> I am not a subscriber to her site but I am a friend of hers. And I'm not telling her a shit bullet thing so you can stop with that right there. She's a grown woman and can do whatever the hell she wants to do. She doesn't owe it to me, you or anybody else to do be a good little fattie and stand behind some line. I will continue to enjoy her company without judging her and I don't care if this upsets you. And you don't know a godamned thing about her kids either from over there in 'puter piss off land, but thank you very much for playing. Your grievance is duly noted.




I like this response Lilly, I agree with you 100%. 


I love the people who either want to 'save' her or who want to see her punished in some way. Have an opinion fine, but to actually imply taking some kind of 'action' on a grown adult in a supposedly free society who you personally do not know is laughable- especially within our so-called size acceptance movement.

It would be interesting to see the responses in here if the push for mandatory compliance on weight limits, forced upon all of us by government and companies (for insurance and employment) ever came true.


- "Everyone hates tyranny until they're the ones in charge, then suddenly every freedom crushing decision becomes, as if by magic, for the greater good."


----------



## joswitch

msbard90 said:


> I usually just keep myself logged on my computer, on all my sites, since it is my personal laptop. I didn't think I needed to log out of everything all the time, yet aparently i do.



Yeah, and also - set the language to "pirate" - I certainly couldn't figure out what the hell was going on when I did that, am sure your mum won't be able to either!


----------



## CastingPearls

joswitch said:


> Yeah, and also - set the language to "pirate" - I certainly couldn't figure out what the hell was going on when I did that, am sure your mum won't be able to either!


OMG Pirate IS awesome but it gave me a massive headache. Had to switch back to American English but worth trying--funny as hell!


----------



## wolfpersona

She should at least try to keep mobile and healthy. The way shes acting she wont be able to walk soon. Big people can be healthy or be big and let their health go to crap.


----------



## Surlysomething

Haha.

I guess I did something wrong.


----------



## superodalisque

wolfpersona said:


> She should at least try to keep mobile and healthy. The way shes acting she wont be able to walk soon. Big people can be healthy or be big and let their health go to crap.



the really odd thing is that she is more mobile than a lot of people who are criticizing her here. its really interesting.


----------

